#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-02
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Is Seveas here yet?
<Hobbsee> n
<Hobbsee> o
<Myrtti> /wii Seveas
<Hobbsee> nzk: /msg nickserv info seveas
<nzk> 3 weeks?
<nzk> Jesus christ
<Myrtti> life is
<nzk> isn't he like, the head of IRC for Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> he's taken a break, for personal reasons
<Hobbsee> and there's an op council
<Hobbsee> so, it's not just him.
<nzk> Can't someone besides him unban me?
<Hobbsee> are you asking can or will?
<nzk> Both
<Hobbsee> technically, yes, anyone with access can unban you.
<Hobbsee> will, i'll leave that up to the council - but previously, their answer has been no
<nzk> It's been a year
<nzk> Like seveas said, I can get unbanned in a year
<Hobbsee> it's not been a year
<Hobbsee> seeing as i've only used linux for 2 - it's been way less than half my time using linux, that he told you that you could come back in a year.
<nzk> 10 months, 2 or 3 weeks.
<nzk> August 17th, 2006, was the ban date, I believe.
<Myrtti> so it's not been a year
<Myrtti> next question
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<nzk> However, gnomefreak or whatever his name was recommended for my being unbanned recently, what happened with that?
<Hobbsee> your last ban in #ubuntu was april 9, 2007
<nzk> That's an autoban from when I came in on another IP, and the bot saw me
<nzk> Since I had the channel on autojoin for a long time, and if I went to a hotel or something
<Hobbsee> august 26 was the last user-set ban for #ubuntu it looks like
<nzk> My birthday :)
<nzk> But I wasn't even on the computer that day...
<Hobbsee> no, i dont accept excuses of "i couldnt control my account, when i was identified", or "the rules dont apply to me because i didnt read them" or any other crap excuse like that.
<nzk> I didn't make excuses, I just said I don't recall being on the computer on my birthday.
<GazzaK> Oh Hi nzk morning
<nzk> Not here
<nzk> Of all places
<Hobbsee> nzk: then again, if you cant behave in other ubuntu channels, why should we believe that you can behave in #ubuntu?
<nzk> What do you mean by that?
<Hobbsee> nzk: the last time you trolled one of them, it was...lets see....May 19th, 2007.
<nzk> I've behaved fine in #*ubuntu* channels
<GazzaK> and you cannot behave in other freenode channels, thats for sure
<nzk> Which channel was that?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu+1
<nzk> You were the one that set that ban, it was something like asking for Feisty support but you only had Gutsy support
<sdouble> speaking of unabnning.. I get forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic and did the firmware upgrade.  Can I get checked again for this?
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> sdouble: sure
<nzk> Hobbsee, that wasn't trolling though
<Hobbsee> no, was merely disobeying teh rules.  so i'm checking the others
<Hobbsee> sdouble: you're fine :)
<sdouble> wonderful.  thanks again.
<nzk> So what do I have to do to get unbanned?
<Hobbsee> nzk: what's more, your last #ubuntu-offtopic ban was clearly done to annoy the ops, and to show that you cant behave.  You've been on irc long enough that you know perfectly well what !ops does.  Therefore, i say, it's a year from that date, ie, a year to see if you can learn to behave, from the last time that you clearly havent.
<nzk> Argh
<nzk> That wasn't to "clearly annoy the ops"
<Hobbsee> which means, dont come back until January 14th, 2008
<Hobbsee> you know what ops does.  you're a known troll.
<Hobbsee> good day to you.
<nzk> I didn't know, I swear
<Hobbsee> ....
<nzk> Besides, it has more to do with knowing ubotu commands than being on IRC
<Hobbsee> next you're going to tell me that on all ubuntu irc channels, you havent been taking any notice of the bot.
<nzk> I have but I never saw anyone use/mention that command
<nzk> IIRC
<Hobbsee> any seconds?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: got a problem with that?
<nzk> You came into -offtopic, and I wanted to see if you were an op so I did that, unknowing that it would highlight all the ops
<nzk> I apologized anyway, it was an honest mistake
<Hobbsee> unless anyone from the op council speaks up against it, and proposes something better, that will be the terms of the agreement about being unbanned in ubuntu related channels.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ^
<Hobbsee> i agree with seveas, for his ban message.  "bollocks"
<elkbuntu> nzk, if you didnt know it was going to highlight the ops, why did you do something that by your own admission was going to list the nicks of ops?
<elkbuntu> please try to not contradict yourself, it only digs you deeper into the hole you're already in
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so you're seconding?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, seconding the reason for punishment, but he can be unbanned *on probation* in 12days, (6mths from last infraction). After which the next infraction regardless of severity would incur a 12mth ban or permaban at the discretion of the council
<elkbuntu> nzk, mark 12days time in your diary and come back then. this decision is final.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: okay, agreed.
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> holy hell
<Hobbsee> wow, larger than normal
<jussi01> lol, that seemed fun...
<Hobbsee> yes...
<Seeker`> "larger than normal"?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: um...
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yeah, the troll hit
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Myrtti> there's a troll in -offtopic
<Myrtti> I'm not sure what to do with him
<Myrtti> you'd need to see him
<Hobbsee> which one?
<Myrtti> Ammi
<Myrtti> [12:34]  < Ammi> I know from experience that ladies need to be harshly dealt  with when they even remotely appear to be acting out of hand.
<gnomefreak> woah
<gnomefreak> i told nzk he had to wait for seveas
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i decided otherwise, as seveas wasnt here.  and i'm still on the temporary council, while the full one is going thru
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i was repling on his comment that i siad he would be unbanned and i never said that
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahhh...
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee waits to issue a kickban...
<Myrtti> please do
<Hobbsee> i need something to do it *for*, as i didnt just kickban when i first looked at it.
<Hobbsee> which i was going to do..but felt slightly generous
<Seeker`> isnt ban evasion against the rules?
<jussi01> heh
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: yes
<Seeker`> ah, not banned, just kicked
<nzk> ?
<nzk> Kickban on me?
* Seeker` needs to use his eyes
<nzk> Why does everyone hate me :(
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: removed
<Hobbsee> nzk: because we've seen the way you act.
<Seeker`> nzk: I wasn't talking about you
<nzk> Hobbsee, One isn't judged by 4 seconds
<Hobbsee> nzk: indeed.  that's why i didnt :)
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: any idea if this guy is just smoking crack tonight, or is just usually offensive?
<Myrtti> I've never seen him before
<Hobbsee> right
<jussi01> Hobbsee: i love your reason... lol
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> may as well have something descriptive on the bantracker.
<jussi01> heh, yeps
<Hobbsee> he'll probably try to evade that, looking at the IP
<Myrtti_> see Hobbs
<Seeker`> what is the bantracker? just /mode #channel +b?
<Seeker`> or a website or something?
<Myrtti> http://www.undernet.de/webchat.php
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: website
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: true that
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: /mode #channel -b is the ban list for that channel
<Hobbsee> no, i banned by real name as well, which was the website
<Myrtti> wow, it really even shows my ip-address
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: Yeah,  I was just wondering if "bantracker" is different terminology for that or not
<gnomefreak> the bot keeps track of bans :)
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: the bantracker is a thing that seveas wrote
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: thank goodness for that :P
<gnomefreak> your not kidding
<Seeker`> wow, there are a lot of bans in #ubuntu
<GazzaK> Seeker`, a lot of trolls without a bridge
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: yeah...and that was after the big freenode crash
<Seeker`> big freenode crash?
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: most are forwards from exploit
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: there was one a while ago
<Seeker`> fair enough
<ubotu> In ubotu, lliktsum said: she is mean!
<Jordan_U> lyndis is trolling in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh le sigh
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: yes, we know, we can see with the !ops call
<Jordan_U> Hobbsee, I said that before anyone called !ops
<Hobbsee> oh, true
<Hobbsee> sorry
<jussi01> heh, looks like a busy morning for the ops :)
<Hobbsee> i'm going on a troll hunt...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jussi01> hehe
<GazzaK> we have a pet one in ubuntuforums, but he/she is playing nice
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I bet you wished you got paid per troll you had to kick :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<jussi01> GazzaK: you mean lliktsum?
<GazzaK> yeah
<jussi01> hehe
<Seeker`> GazzaK: Where are you an op?
<Hobbsee> ahh, i was wondering about lliktsum but didnt see them in #ubuntu
<GazzaK> -uk, #gaygeeks and ##apple  Seeker`
<Seeker`> cool
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> GazzaK: highlight me please :)
<GazzaK> jenda, do I have to? meh
<jenda> bah
<GazzaK> phew no autokick, yay
<jenda> my GUI notifs are dead :/
* GazzaK tickles jenda's GUI notifications
<jenda> meh :)
<jenda> GazzaK: one more time, please :)
* GazzaK tickles jenda's GUI notifications
<GazzaK> jenda, do I have to? meh
<GazzaK> either work?
<jenda> great :)
<jenda> thx
* Seeker` could imagine getting out a pink highlighter and going hunting
<GazzaK> whats it do?
<Seeker`> s/imagine/imagine gazzak
<GazzaK> jenda - do you love me?
<jenda> GazzaK: nope, not really.
* GazzaK giggles
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> and it doesn't even seem to work any more :/
* Hobbsee gets the itchy kickban finger
* GazzaK dons safety hat
<Hobbsee> havent kickbanned anyone in 10 mins.  something is wrong.
<GazzaK> there was one just then in #ubuntu but you missed it
<PriceChild> 83.230's only get one warning... grr
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I'm sure GazzaK will start trolling if you ask him nicely :P
<GazzaK> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<GazzaK> and get the wrath of Hobbsee, nothxbye
<jenda> 12:38 < mcuenca> ablar kojones
* Hobbsee suggests just banforwarding teh entire 83.230's
<jenda> I banned him.
<Hobbsee> jenda: what's that?
<jenda> (although he left)
<jenda> Hobbsee: cojones = balls
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<jenda> ablar might be 'have'
<GazzaK> hows it pronounced?
<jenda> kohoness
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I did that to here for about an hour a bit ago and it just made them join/spam/part more it seemed...
<Hobbsee> and it goes earily quiet....
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee gets the kickban fix x2
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<jrib> hmm are the bots coming...
<Hobbsee> incomming bot clone...
<stylus> hrm, no good
* Hobbsee bans that lot
<Hobbsee> jrib: id' stay +o - even just to thrwo them off.
<Myrtti> should I?
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: go ahead
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: wont hurt, to say the least, with all the stuff that's happened tonight
<Hobbsee> might calm people down a bit, not make them so stupid
<jrib> sigh
<PriceChild> *hits house on the tv for not paying more attention in #ubuntu*
<PriceChild> a couple were still going through to -unregged...
<Seeker`> woo, trolltastic
<PriceChild> *wonders if staff are aware...?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Cant hurt to tell them
<PriceChild> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<seanw> Hey
<seanw> Thanks, we're aware
<PriceChild> thankyou :)
<jenda> yo
<PriceChild> I think they've "just" stopped running into -unregged...
* jenda totally not having fun - have to restore my fathers emails for the year 2007, and gmail doesn't want to give them :)
<seanw> hah, painful :\
<seanw> PriceChild, it's still +r, fyi
<PriceChild> yeah, might be an idea to keep that on for a bit...?
<seanw> Fine, fine, just letting you know as you seem to keep going -R :-)
<PriceChild> well... unregged nicks will be talking in #ubuntu and not realise its only 4 of us hearing :P
<Myrtti> kjeh
<jrib> I -R a while ago :)
<PriceChild> so you did :)
<PriceChild> jrib, lets -r...?
<jrib> PriceChild: sure, was thinking the same thing
<Hobbsee> i *knew* that as soon as i left the keyboard, they'd attack
* jrib glues Hobbsee to her keyboard to prevent further attacks
<Hobbsee> hah
<PriceChild> *imagines hobbsee walking around with the tips of her fingers glued to the keyboard and smirks*
* Hobbsee :(
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: get a laptop and carry it round with you :D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> this is a laptop
* PriceChild now imagines her running around laptop glued to her finger tips
<PriceChild> simple things...
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: You have (almost) no excuse for being afk then :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Seeker`> if my laptop weren't dying, i'd carry it round the house with me
<Seeker`> i think the hard drive is borked :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Hi Gasten, how can we help?
<Gasten> PriceChild: ?
<Gasten> I've been forwarded to thi channel for 5 month, and never been asked what i need :)
<PriceChild> I've never seen you before which is why I asked :)
<Gasten> Well, sure.
<PriceChild> from what channel?
<Gasten> So, When I try to join #ubuntu-offtopic, I get forwarded here.
<Gasten> it were due to a unappropriate quit-message.
<PriceChild> ah I see.
<Gasten> it's change now.,
<PriceChild> from april... hardly 5 months
<Gasten> changed*
<PriceChild> could I see? :)
<Gasten> PriceChild: Damn.. those ops.. :D
<Gasten> sure.
<Gasten> you want me to quit?
<PriceChild> would be nice to see what its changed to, though if you promise its changed I'll believe you :)
<Daviey> ./cs ban Gasten #nice return suprise
<PriceChild> hehe
<Gasten> PriceChild: That's ok?
<PriceChild> Yes thanks :)
<Gasten> Thank you.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> wonder what his message was
<Daviey> GazzaK: search the bantracker?
<Daviey> then give me a linky :)
<GazzaK> that takes effort
<GazzaK> lol
* Pici checks
<ciberpunk69> hola
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Really tempting for us to just ban 83.230.*....
<Hobbsee> they're clearly misbehaving
<Hobbsee> i say send tehm here at least
<PriceChild> that didn't work really
<GazzaK> set up a round robbin, send them to one channel, get that to auto forward them some other place etc etc
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-in, mehulved said: ubotu, the problem is that both your nicks are similar :P
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> eh
<jussi01> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v iAmaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> Hey, can we get some factoids removed from a channel?
<Sonicadvance1> It seems that I've been banned from #ubuntu due to the port 6667 bug
<PriceChild> Hey Daviey, which ones?
<PriceChild> Sonicadvance1, hey, reconnected on 8001?
<Seeker`> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Seeker`> !language
<Sonicadvance1> Yes
<Daviey> and !inappropriate
<PriceChild> Sonicadvance1, you may rejoin #ubuntu :)
<Daviey> PriceChild: it's causing botabuse and tension having them
<Sonicadvance1> Thank you
<PriceChild> Daviey, what channel? Why can't you just not use them?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v iAmaranth]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> #ubuntu-uk
* PriceChild reads the backlog there
<Seeker`> PriceChild: People abuse them
<Seeker`> PriceChild: look for about 2pm
<PriceChild> I can't remove them from that channel... but I could replace them with nothingness kinda thing
<Daviey> that would be better
<gnomefreak> remove the people not the factoids as the factoids didnt do anything wrong
<PriceChild> wait but shouldn't they be following the CoC in a CC approved LoCo channel?
<Daviey> PriceChild: can ubotu msg the sender a custom message instead
<Daviey> ?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: We are trying to follow the CoC
<gnomefreak> CC approved yes even not CC approved yes
<Seeker`> but it gets annoying when you get 3 or 4 people going !ohmy
<PriceChild> Finds logs
<Daviey> We want to try and deal with incidents differently
<Daviey> rather than people firijg off factoids
<gnomefreak> as far as i know #ubuntu-* has to follow the CoC
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: We can follow the CoC without !ohmy
<gnomefreak> Seeker`: than dont use it :)
<PriceChild> so don't use it...
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I dont, others do
* gnomefreak doesnt use it
<Seeker`> that is the problem
<gnomefreak> someone says !ohny and all hell breaks loose?
<Seeker`> we have several people on the channel that insist on abusing it, and we feel that it would be a better solution to get it changed to nothingness rather than ban people
<Seeker`> gnomefreak: in a word, yes
<PriceChild> Reading it I don't think its the factoid that's the problem...
<Seeker`> PriceChild: The factoid annoys several people
<Seeker`> including me
<PriceChild> I can understand that..
<Seeker`> even when it isn't directed at me
<gnomefreak> we cant really pull a factoid out of one channel but you can make !ohmy#ubuntu-uk is <reply> stop screwing with the bot
<Seeker`> that would be good
<PriceChild> I still don't want to.
<gnomefreak> lol
* GazzaK agrees
<PriceChild> There are people in that channel with attitudes who need to learn how to behave.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: we are working on that
<GazzaK> PriceChild, stop looking at me
* PriceChild tickles GazzaK "oh behave!"
<gnomefreak> i have tro agree with PriceChild its not needed if people stop playing with it. tell the ops to do thier job?
<gnomefreak> s/tro/to
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, their\
<Daviey> PriceChild: can it be made to msg the user saying please contact an op if you have a problem etc?
<PriceChild> *wonders about pming the people he sees stand out on the log*
<gnomefreak> botabuse is punnisable by kick
<Daviey> PriceChild: don't please
<Seeker`> I was afk at the time. The problem is that several people see it as a joke
<Daviey> PriceChild: it will cause more problems atm
<GazzaK> PriceChild, we will try to sort them out ourselves first please
<PriceChild> *takes his nasty hat off*
<GazzaK> once we get ubuntu ops involved it takes it to the next level, something we are dying to not happen
<PriceChild> yeah
* gnomefreak wonders how an op doing thier job causes problems, oh well i go do something else now, beena long damn morninbg
<PriceChild> Just tell them straight in PM if their behaviour is unacceptable
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> PriceChild: its not that simple
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, since it is not a main support channel, but more of a social ish channel, being heavy might be seen as bossy
<PriceChild> GazzaK, but I thought there was a problem?
<Daviey> yeah, we don't like that style
<Daviey> an unrelated problem that ubotu is making worse
<PriceChild> hmmm
<Seeker`> out of interest, does the CoC mandate no swearing?
<gnomefreak> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<PriceChild> "be respectful" kind of thing
<gnomefreak> sorry couldnt help it :)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: doesn't really answer the question :P
<PriceChild> along with "be considerate", you don't know who's around... and so you should be poilte so you don't offend
<GazzaK> so is "respectful" the same as no swearing?
<GazzaK> ie if it fitted the convo, could a swear word be totally okay
<PriceChild> along with consideration for others
<GazzaK> if it were a common use word
<Seeker`> does referring to an old computer as "s***" count as being unconsiderate, or not respectful
<GazzaK> ie if it is a word often used on telly, before 9pm
<PriceChild> well is the s word a bad word or not?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: I think as long as it isn't directed at someone, no
<PriceChild> scratch that...
<GazzaK> can I give examples?
<Seeker`> but thats my PoV
<PriceChild> is there a very real possiblity that someone would read the s word as being a "nasty word"
<GazzaK> without getting kicked :p
<Daviey> This is a problem we've been having for months; some poeople feel the need to use bad language and others won't accept it
<PriceChild> this is your opinion that matters... seen as you're the operators in the channel
<PriceChild> you make the decision
<GazzaK> thats what I thought
<Daviey> PriceChild: we are split
<PriceChild> but IMO you should want to be open to all
<PriceChild> if you allow bad language, you turn some away who don't like it... if you don't allow bad language, then you keep those people, and there's also no reason why those who don't mind language would want to leave
<Seeker`> there are people that feel that it is unfair to stop them using the language they normally use
<PriceChild> I would say that those who want the "right" to use bad language despite if making others feel uncomfortable should think twice
<nixternal> don't kick/ban on a swear word, politely warn them to try and keep it a family friendly channel. if they don't listen, quiet them for a bit
<Seeker`> especially if it isn't aimed at anyone
<nzk> If they want to be there, they have to go by the rules
<PriceChild> nzk, "guidelines" :P
<nzk> You don't go into a school and talk "like you normally do"
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: see !rules
<nzk> So why should you expect to go into a civilized room and do that?
<Seeker`> the problem is that one of the ops has that view, and is quite adament
<nzk> My opinion would be a 15 min kickban with a message not to swear on the first offense
<nzk> Then operator's discretion on subsequent ones
<gnomefreak> its always best to air on the cautious side of things that way you dont upset all people, either way someone isnt gonna like the rules thats why there are ops
<GazzaK> what about if the person getting this kickban would take great offence at it?
<Seeker`> and what counts as a swear word? i'm sure there are people that are offended by "damn"
<Seeker`> or crap
<PriceChild> well then that's operator discression
<PriceChild> have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines ?
<Seeker`> but they are in day-to-day usage by most people
<nzk> The only people offended by Damn or Crap are soccer mom church people
<nzk> Who wouldn't be near IRC
<Daviey> PriceChild: operator discression is not good!
<Seeker`> nzk: They are still people, they still might want to take part
<PriceChild> nzk, (this may not be my opinion) so that means its ok that they aren't allowed to feel comfortable in the channel?
<gnomefreak> Daviey: than there is trust missing
<nzk> Most people are adults, if they find something offensive then they can leave or politely ask the offender to stop.
<Seeker`> if you use the argument "people may be offended by x", it is always possible to take it to the point where someone would be offended by everything
<Daviey> gnomefreak: no not all, just a difference of opinion
<PriceChild> Daviey, our operator guidelines are left intentionally vague in many areas...
<nzk> Or perhaps have some sort of censoring or something on their IRC client
<nzk> Seeker`, people who are offended by everything should not expect to go into somewhere and be comfortable
<Daviey> nzk: maybe i can punch you; and you need to hold a shield up?
<Seeker`> nzk: But at what level do you draw the line?
<nzk> Daviey, I don't own a shield
<Daviey> and i don't own censoring in irc clients
<Seeker`> when do you say to one person, "stop being so uptight" and to another, "you are right, that is offensive"?
<PriceChild> This is the whole point... its a decision you need to make as a group of operators. However I don't want to find people being uncomfortable in a channel with no swearing
<nzk> Seeker`, my personal list, in order of badness of words, is Damn > A word > S word > F word from lowest to highest
<nzk> Damn and Crap could be allowed, they exist to replace the worse words
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> but is "damn you" (i.e. directed at someone) < he kicked me in the a**?
<nzk> Seeker`, Those were arrows, not greater than signs
<GazzaK> Well I would tend to think those words as pretty okay in the right (ie not directed at someone, but a thing, ie this computer is shit) context, but the see you next tuesday word is my idea of the worst
<Seeker`> nzk: I;m trying to make the point that context matters
<nzk> What would that word be?
<nzk> Seeker`, yeah, I know
<PriceChild> brb bot in #ubuntu...
<GazzaK> spell it out nzk "see you Next Tues"
<GazzaK> I hate that particular word
<nzk> I don't get why it's so bad
<LoudMouthMan> Hey , Seeker do you mean here ?
<Seeker`> nzk: Try telling that to my housemate. If you say that word, you get hit
<Seeker`> LoudMouthMan: yes
<nzk> As Aesop so eloquently stated, you cannot please everyone.
<GazzaK> in normal use the see you NT word is always meant offensively
<nzk> Seeker`, I assume you are British/Irish/Non-American English speaker
<bobgill> ok i need to be tested
<Seeker`> nzk: I;m english
<nzk> Yeah, here in USA I _never_ hear that word
<Seeker`> nzk: I realise that you cant please everyone - what we wanted was some guidance on how many people we should be aiming to please
<nzk> Context, like you said
<bobgill> Hey I need to be tested I was forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic
<GazzaK> it's a very derogatory term for a womans private area nzk
<nzk> GazzaK, ...I know
<GazzaK> did not know if they used a different word there
<nzk> If someone says like "Hey! nzk eats s***!" its bannable, but if someone is like "Aww s*** this s***ty piece of dog s*** is ****ing acting up again" that's also unnecessarily overdone and bannable
<Seeker`> but what about "my computer is a piece fo s***"?
<PriceChild> bobgill, hey yes will do
<nzk> Seeker`, that's fine
<PriceChild> bobgill, please rejoin #ubuntu :)
<bobgill> PriceChild: thx
<GazzaK> nzk, yeah, that would be a bit OTT
* Daviey pushes GazzaK into the MUD
<nzk> Your obscure acronym confuses nzk
<GazzaK> but just a few of those stars would be kinda okay if the guy/girl was annoyed
<PriceChild> Why does someone need to use bad words?
<GazzaK> OTT Over The Top
<PriceChild> is it an addiction?
<Seeker`> OTT =  over the top
<Daviey> PriceChild: limited vocab' :P
<nzk> PriceChild, because it's emphasis
<PriceChild> will they suffer if they are forced not to?
<nzk> It feels good to yell them out
<PriceChild> nzk, in my opinion it just lowers your credibility
<GazzaK> PriceChild, people use bad words when they are annoyed, angry, excited, etc
<PriceChild> But they don't "need" to?
<nzk> Ahh, screw it, I vote for full censorship.
<Daviey> or can't be bothered to _think_ of a decent word?
<PriceChild> censorship is bad 8-)
<nzk> I even censor
<Daviey> it's too easy to say ****ing good
<PriceChild> Daviey, well then is the opinion worth hearing by others?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<nzk> If my mom is watching something I don't like I turn it off and yell at her
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Why does someone need to use the word unhappy if they can use the word sad
<PriceChild> they don't _need_ to.
<nzk> I know, right.
<nzk> If they want to come in here and get help with their problems or whatever then they should follow the rules, read the guidelines, IINAE, etc.
<Seeker`> they dont _need_ to swear, but it may be part of the way they express themselves
<PriceChild> So if they don't need to swear... then they can live without it?
<nzk> Yes, they can.
<PriceChild> and it won't be detrimental to them whatsoever
<nzk> I swear infront of my friends all the time, but I haven't infront of my parents in years. People on IRC can restrain themselves too.
<PriceChild> (Again, it is your decision to make, not mine)
<Seeker`> PriceChild: we are trying to sort it now
<PriceChild> If you allow bad language though, it very well could be detrimental to the channel, if you make others feel uncomfortable, and decide not to continue in the community.
<nzk> Just disallow it, less headaches.
<nzk> Be right back, sleep.
<Daviey> anyway PriceChild the core issue; can ubotu message a private message to the issuer when !ohmy is used
<PriceChild> short answer is no
<Daviey> can i have a longer answer..
<Daviey> just wondering how long you can make Noooooooooo
<Daviey> :)
<PriceChild> it would require changing the code... which I doubt we would want to do... even if seveas was aruond to do it
<PriceChild> which he isn't
<Daviey> Is he still away sunnin' it?
<PriceChild> something like that
<jrib> I would ask the abusers to stop and if they don't, ban them from ubotu
<Seeker`> jrib: I think we have managed tocome to a conclusion now :D
<PriceChild> cool, what's that?
<Seeker`> mild swearing not directed at anyone is ok
<Seeker`> anything else is bad
<Seeker`> with S*** being the borderline case
<ompaul> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* ompaul runs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* Seeker` kicks ompaul :P
* ompaul klines Seeker` 
<Seeker`> awww
<GazzaK> !opabuse
<Seeker`> no fair
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opabuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> GazzaK, pm
<ompaul> !opabuse
<ubotu> opabuse is leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> !opabuse
<ubotu> opabuse is leave the ops alone ktnxbye
<GazzaK> phew, it doesn't kick me
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by nalioth (nalioth)
<nalioth> aww, that's no fun
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> how did ya kick with no oppy
<PriceChild> GazzaK, i'll give you one guess
<Seeker`> PriceChild: magic!
<nalioth> GazzaK: you blinked and missed it
<ompaul> GazzaK, nalioth it the internet
<ompaul> woops :)
<ubotu> etalli called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> CommonAlgorithms called the ops in #ubuntuforums
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Beastlykings> hello?
<PriceChild> Hey Beastlykings
<PriceChild> want a test?
<Beastlykings> I know it'll fail
<Beastlykings> I don't understand how to fix my router
<PriceChild> Well then don't try... just reconnect to freenode on port 8001
<Beastlykings> I heard about doing that
<Beastlykings> But I can't figure out how to make chatzilla do that
<nalioth> Beastlykings: send chatzilla to /dev/null and use a dedicated IRC client
<Beastlykings> ok, you mean get rid of this irc client and use a different better one?
* gnomefreak would use either xchat or irssi (i would ever use xchat unless that is all there is)
<gnomefreak> most are better than chatzilla In my opinion
<gnomefreak> :X
<PriceChild> Beastlykings, if you still want to use chatzilla... it will be in the optinos somewhere to change the default port
<Beastlykings> I can use a different one
<Beastlykings> Xchat you say?
<Beastlykings> downloading now
<Beastlykings> installing...
<Beastlykings> sweet thanks, I didn't change ports or nothing but I just cannected with Xchat
<nixternal> OK bot gods, I need ubotu in #ubuntu-chicago to give me bug info when requested
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-03
<ubotu> mrigns called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> r00t_ called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> hey gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi
<nalioth> GazzaK: quit bothering people
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> can we add info about hal to ubotu?
<nalioth> you type !maxamillion is <reply> A curious person
<maxamillion> !maxamillion is <reply> A curious person
<maxamillion> error
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> !test
<ubotu> failed
<nalioth> maxamillion: did you put a dead space in front of your text?
<maxamillion> nope
<maxamillion> !maxamillion is <reply> A curious person
<nalioth> very interesting
<maxamillion> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxamillion> that's what ubotu in all its glory says to me
<maxamillion> i don't believe i have permissions to ubotu
<nalioth> it's not working correctly
<crdlb> try without the <reply>
<ubotu> In ubotu, johndark1orse said: nalioth is just nalioth
<nalioth> now that IS interesting
<nalioth> guess they changed his input parameters
<crdlb> I think it's a bug, you can use <reply> but not on a new factoid
<nalioth> maxamillion: so anyway, you submit a factoid to ubotu, he shows us, and we add it
<maxamillion> nalioth: k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #edubuntu, aquiles said: ubotu here is the url that you requested http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28297/
<nalioth> !tell aquiles about ubotu
<ubotu> In ubotu, aquiles said: `xfonts-75dpi' is missing final newline
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> i thought we banned that luser
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> any freenode staffers here?
<crdlb> ugh they need to give more people ops in #defocus
<GazzaK> crdlb, yeah
<crdlb> they need more staff too
<crdlb> a couple people in the timezone that would make them be up this time of day
<Hobbsee> missing australians, it looks like
<nzk> I am up at this time of day
* crdlb shouldn't be ><
<nzk> It's like, 11am now.
<rob> icky, added a kline for him
<rob> sorry, but I am cooking dinner :)
* rob is aussie
<nzk> kline for whom?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Ranpha1> i got a friendely message to get my self tested here, so ....
<Hobbsee> Ranpha1: you're fine, thanks :)
<Ranpha1> hobbsee thank is this a normal problem with linksys wrt54g routers?
<Hobbsee> Ranpha1: yes
<Hobbsee> Ranpha1: but you avoid it by connecting to the other port, so it doesnt use 6667
<Ranpha1> strange they didn't fixed it then , you known a good firmware for this router then?
<Hobbsee> dont remmeber
<Hobbsee> havent looked in a while
<Hobbsee> i think they did release an update
<Ranpha1> oh well another thing to find out then . Updated it to the latsted firmware on the site .. anyway thanks
<Hobbsee> :)
<Myrtti> wth stupidgirl @ #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* Pici pours PriceChild a drink
<PriceChild> Thankyou very much...
<Tm_T> poison drink?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nzk> Don't people get kicked from here after a while?
<Pici> Some of us just like to hang out and see what happens behind the scenes.
<jussi01> heh, yeah
<Seeker`> nzk: Do you think we should be?
<nzk> No
<nzk> This is the first time I've been in here longer than 5 minutes.
<nzk> I come in, ask to be unbanned, gnomefrek/sevas/hobse get mad (spelled wrong so they don't get highlighted) and they kick me
<Pici> I have this channel on my autojoin list, I'm always here.
<nzk> That's the general order of events.
<TheSheep> "everyone hate me, what's wrong with *them*?" ;)
<Seeker`> nzk: what were you banned for?
<nzk> I don't remember
<nzk> It was so long ago, no written record exists
<nzk> Known as "Prehistoric Times"
<GazzaK> records exist, wow - https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=nzk&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
* TheSheep wonders if the future employers can find this with google
<GazzaK> TheSheep, do you have a name of "TheSheep" on your CV? :p
<TheSheep> GazzaK: yes
<TheSheep> GazzaK: what's more, we always ask candidates for their nicks
<jussi01> lol
<TheSheep> GazzaK: people with no internet history are rated poorly
<Seeker`> i dont think that my nick will turn up a huge amount
<Seeker`> well, that is relevant anyway
<GazzaK> looks like i'll be rated highly then :p
<jussi01> hehe, i only have 3... https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=jussi01&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<GazzaK> I only have one or two, since I am so nice
<jussi01> cripes... hobbse loves you GazzaK
<GazzaK> yeah, and seveas
<GazzaK> I feel honoured, or something
<GazzaK> ah victimised, thats the word
<jussi01> yeah... thats very funny that list...
<jussi01> https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=Gazzak&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<jussi01> for everyone thats interested...
<jussi01> :P
<GazzaK> the shame O.O
<mc44> pfft, my page is longer :)
<jussi01> lol, what with tonyyaruss putting bug reports in the message?
<mc44> he decided to kick me everytime a new bug was reported, of course :)
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> so you could get off IRC and work on it?
<Tm_T> 7kick mc44 BUG:1
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> Tm_T: DO IT!
<jussi01> :P
<TheSheep> what happens when that one is fixed?
<GazzaK> we all get free holidays
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<TheSheep> maxamillion: \o/
<maxamillion> TheSheep: hello :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<fisherhome> I'm having some trouble overcoming the DCC error that autoforwarded me here
<fisherhome> can anyone test me and let me know if I still need to resolve it?
<jussi01> fisherhome: I beleive you can just use port 8001 to connect, but I am not an op so not certain
<Pici> jussi01: no, the ops need to undo the ban-forward.
<jussi01> Pici: ok, thanks
<jussi01> (hence why i said i wasnt sure)
<jrib> fisherhome: have you connected to port 8001?
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<fisherhome> yes i have
<fisherhome> i'm on it right now
<fisherhome> sorry for the delay, i'm also working
<fisherwork> i'm really just trying to find out how to delete a stupid directory (ICAClient) so i can reinstall Citrix.. it's being lame-o
<fisherwork> but since this is not the topic of this channel, i shall be patient and wait until i'm unbanned =] 
<fisherwork> i'm in #ubuntu!  thanks again
<jrib> fisherwork: no, you need to be tested
<jrib> are you ready to be tested?
<fisherwork> sure a,m
<fisherwork> -,
<jrib> fisherwork: thanks, you're good to go.  i've removed the ban-forward on fisherhome
<fisherwork> thanks a lot bud =] 
<ubotu> In ubotu, sperotek said: what is your name
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<Pici> !bot > sperotek
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> release the bats!
<ompaul> and the are off
<ompaul> and its fruit bat in the lead gliding past the other
<ompaul> s
<ompaul> and I need a new keyboard
<ompaul> too late the shop of keyboards is closed for the day
<ubotu> Jamesinator called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BeerPerson]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i'm spunky. i like my oatmeal lumpy.
<jussi01> mneptok: ?
<gnomefreak> -offtopic is gonna need a referee soon
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-04
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> he jsut asked to be kicked...
<Amaranth> those are known trolls
<Amaranth> i banned them both yesterday
<rob> yeah, I was just about to kick them myself then realised I wasn't opered up :(
<Amaranth> i don't have my script
<Amaranth> using Colloquy on OS X :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<rob> heh, I ment in the ircop sense
<mc44> Amaranth: OS TRAITOR?
<mc44> :)
<rob> hehe
<PriceChild> burn him!
<Amaranth> mc44: broken laptop
<PriceChild> pfft that's what they all say
<rob> I'm on Vista right now, should I duck and cover?
<mc44> rob: run!
<Amaranth> Get out the pitchforks
* rob does the bolt
<Amaranth> rob: No no, don't run, you're fine
* Amaranth smiles
<PriceChild> *yawns*
* mc44 sends the screaming flying monkeys after rob 
<PriceChild> at least its calmed down after the other day *touches wood*
<BFTD> Hi, can anyone in here give me a ubuntu host mask?
<rob> BFTD, are you part of the Ubuntu project at all?
<BFTD> rob yes, yes I am
<BFTD> xubuntu actually
<pleia2> BFTD: you have to be an ubuntu member to get a member cloak
<nalioth> BFTD: have you become an Ubuntu Member?
<rob> I was just about to mention nalioth :)
<BFTD> ah yes, so I have to wait till I get approved then in the launchpad group?
<nalioth> BFTD: yep, a call on the carpet is required  :P
<BFTD> ?
<pleia2> he going to the CC and going through the process of getting approved
<pleia2> s/he/he means
<rob> the latest version is 7.10 right?
<nalioth> rob: no, that is the future
<BFTD> thats gutsy
<nalioth> rob: latest stable is 7.04
<rob> oh good, I thought I was going to have to download another .iso
<rob> thanks :)
<BFTD> would any of you happen to know who the op of #ubuntu-california is?
<pleia2> BFTD: /msg chanserv info #ubuntu-california
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<BFTD> how do I get a GPG?
<mc44> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ubotu> Minataku called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> porkonastick called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> CrackWhore called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> eloel called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> AGirl called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> iamagirl called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> girlwn called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak called the ops in #ubuntu
<ishock_> Test?
<PriceChild> ishock_, hey
<PriceChild> have you reconnected on 8001?
<ishock_> oh
<ishock_> Oops
<iShock> PriceChild: Fine, now I have LO
<PriceChild> LO?
<iShock> :P*
<PriceChild> Are you on port 8001?
<iShock> Yews
<PriceChild> iShock, you may rejoin #ubuntu
<iShock> OMG
<PriceChild> Thankyou for your patience
<iShock> U R DCC FL00der.
<iShock> Lol, jk
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> *beds*
<chump> can someone test me for ddcexploit please ?
<nalioth> chump: stand by
<nalioth> chump: all good, thanks for your patience, you can join #ubuntu now
<chump> nalioth:  can you explain what the exploit does to me &
<nalioth> chump: /msg ubotu exploit
<chump> well thank guys
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, VIrUZ_ said: ubotu putty is offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> oh, aoithr lalala is back again?
<gnomefreak> where?
* gnomefreak wonders who unbanned him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> hello kind Op's and Op'esses, I'd like to make a complaint :p
<mc44> Sorry, this isn't the complaints department.
<jussi01> lol
<mc44> you want #gentoo
<jussi01> hehhehe
<jussi01> rofl
<GazzaK> ##windows is bad enough :'(
<GazzaK> seriously, it's really bad
* jussi01 joins... just for fun...
<GazzaK> it's no fun there
<GazzaK> damnit, I'm giving them help now, save me
<jussi01> lol
* Pumpernickel saves them from GazzaK 
<Hobbsee> hahah
<GazzaK> seriously Hobbsee they smell in there
<Hobbsee> poor GazzaK
<jussi01> GazzaK: why are you in there anyway?
<GazzaK> in where?
<jussi01> ##windows
<GazzaK> 'cos SHE kicked me there (redirect)
<nalioth> GazzaK joined ##windows to rile them up
<jussi01> oh... you left...
<jussi01> lol
<nalioth> we all know GazzaK is a big troublemaker  :P
<GazzaK> I am not
<GazzaK> I'm a good boy
<nalioth> medium-sized?
<GazzaK> well maybe
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> hiya nalioth!
<GazzaK> kthxbye
* Hobbsee did nothing, nothing at all.
<nalioth> howdy Hobbsee
<GazzaK> did you sing that Hobbsee
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ...never....
* Hobbsee grins
<GazzaK> maybe I should suggest Hobbsee joins ##apple for a bit :p
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> dream on
<nalioth> nothing wrong with ##apple
<GazzaK> she knows I'll kick her on join
<nalioth> best channel covering Cupertino on any network
<GazzaK> i'll have to try to entice her into #ubuntu-uk
<GazzaK> cappuccino ?  yes please
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: but i dont live in the UK at this point.
<GazzaK> phew
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> still...distro sprints and whatnot seem to be there sometimes
<nalioth> GazzaK: if you're gonna blaspheme, i'll give Hobbsee your access in ##apple
<GazzaK> as I said, I'm a really nice boy, I'd never ever be naughty
<GazzaK> wow, no one laughed
* nalioth has been up all night with a sick dog.  He is not in a mood.
<Hobbsee> :(
<GazzaK> :'(
<elkbuntu> poor puppy :(
<GazzaK> what make and model hound is it?
<nalioth> shetland sheepdog
<GazzaK> awww
<GazzaK> how sick?
<nalioth> sick enough to keep me awake
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, have you ever heard a dog puking?
<GazzaK> elkbuntu, yes, it ain't nice
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, that's all it needs to be to keep a neighbourhood awake ;)
<GazzaK> and you have to tidy it up right away, or the dog starts eating it up again....
<nalioth> not this one
<nalioth> she just found a new spot to puke in
<PriceChild> I woke up this morning... sat up, looked out the window and there were a couple of dogs outside by the pond...
<GazzaK> PriceChild, is there anymore to that story?
* jussi01 has a sheltie / daschund cross
<PriceChild> Well it was an odd thing to see... seen as we don't own any dogs
<GazzaK> what were they doing?  fishing?
<PriceChild> and seen as there were dog discussions on I thought it must be a sign that I should bore you all with it :)
<jussi01> lol
<Seeker`> I saw a dog once.
<PriceChild> "it was a tuesday"
<nalioth> i ate a dog once
<PriceChild> did you realise at the time?
<nalioth> nope
<nalioth> only found out after the fact
<GazzaK> was it nice?
<PriceChild> was it nice?
<nalioth> not really prepared well at all
<PriceChild> (and was it nice after learning?)
<Seeker`> was it nice?
<Pumpernickel> was it nice?
<GazzaK> lol
<nalioth> i've eaten all kinds of animals
<nalioth> guess the room is full of vegans, eh?
* Hobbsee eats nalioth 
<PriceChild> that or animal lovers
* jussi01 likes wallaby....
<GazzaK> what kind of animals nalioth, not the normal ones, what exotic ones?
<GazzaK> any more pets?
<jussi01> and croadile
<jussi01> and crocadile
<GazzaK> wonder what kitten tastes like
<jussi01> lol
<PriceChild> GazzaK, :O
<PriceChild> how dare you
<jussi01> GazzaK: ever had dimsims?
<jussi01> :P
* PriceChild strokes his cat
<nalioth> turtle, snake, lizard, dog, cat, squirrel, snail, frog, can't remember any more
<GazzaK> well I have one curled up on my lap you see, and I have a microwave...
<PriceChild> :O
<jussi01> hahaha
<GazzaK> whats cat taste like?
<jussi01> GazzaK: dimsims!!
<Pumpernickel> Chicken.
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: chicken.  duh.
<GazzaK> whats dimsims?
<Hobbsee> everyone knows that
<PriceChild> everything tastes like chicken
<GazzaK> I would imagine it's a bit bony though, she ain't that fat
<nalioth> oh yeah, forget to mention the feral and wild variety of pig
<PriceChild> except kfc...
<PriceChild> so i hear
<nalioth> deer
<GazzaK> boar is nice
<nalioth> buffalo
<PriceChild> I've had deer
<jussi01> GazzaK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dim_sim
<PriceChild> that was lovely
<jussi01> emu pie was great!
<GazzaK> my cat is looking at me...
<jussi01> lol
<GazzaK> I feel bad now
<jussi01> hehe... this is th ops channel and we are talking about eating pets... hmmmm
* Hobbsee roasts jussi01 on the bbq
<jussi01> grrrr....
* GazzaK nibbles jussi01 
<jussi01> do i taste good?
<GazzaK> like chicken
<jussi01> lol
<TheSheep> what do you get for trolling on @ubuntu-ops? :)
<GazzaK> money?
* Seeker` has had ostrich egg before
<PriceChild> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<PriceChild> "Trolling: ban"
<jussi01> TheSheep: booted?
<Hobbsee> TheSheep: mailing list, or irc channel?
<nalioth> jussi01: no, not pets
<jussi01> nalioth: [16:24]  <GazzaK> well I have one curled up on my lap you see, and I have a microwave...
<jussi01> [16:26]  <GazzaK> I would imagine it's a bit bony though, she ain't that fat
<nalioth> ah, well that's just GazzaK the troublemaker
<jussi01> lol
<nalioth> none of the animals i've eaten were pets
<Hobbsee> sure sure.
<GazzaK> eeek, am I getting the blame, again?
<jussi01> GazzaK: of course
<elkbuntu> GazzaK, we have to blame someone, it may as well be someone who enjoys it
<GazzaK> but I don't, It makes me cry each time
<jussi01> nice call elkbuntu
<jussi01> GazzaK: yeah, cry with happiness
* Daviey blames GazzaK 
<Daviey> ;)
<nalioth> ok, i'm gonna try to get some sleep
<nalioth> <sigh> dogs
<goban> hey it wont let me join ubuntu
<goban> i am on 8001
<jrib> goban: testing
<goban> jrib, i dont appear to be kickd
<jrib> goban: thanks for your patience, you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu now
<goban> thanks
<ishock_> Hiya jrib
<jrib> ishock_: hi
<ishock_> Still dccing people? :O
<goban> this is really off-topic but im about to get a VPS, what would you recommend? (my price cap is about 30)
<ishock_> goban, check budgetdedicated.com...Good prices, you pick what you need, and you get a free trial
<goban> thanks
<ishock_> Np
<elkbuntu> goban, #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to ask off-topic questions like that
<goban> gotcha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<ishock_> jrib?
* jrib considers creating #ubuntu-bitwars
<jrib> ishock_: hi
<ishock_> Can you unban me from #ubuntu? I'm not on  port 8001 but  Iwanna ask something...How do I install wine?
<jrib> ishock_: why aren't you on port 8001?
<ishock_> My internet DCs, and Konversation reconnects to 6667
<jrib> change the settings
<ishock_> I dunno where...Im only asking for how to install wine, can you tell me real quick?
<crdlb> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<ishock_> !wine > ishock_
<jrib> ishock_: /msg ubotu wine
<jrib> do change your port settings though
<ishock_> I dunno where
<crdlb> see above
<ishock_> Oh
<ishock_> Well...
<ishock_> What the...
<ishock_> How do  Icheck repos again?
<PriceChild> ishock_, this is not a support channel.
<ishock_> Well, considering I don't feel I should have to change ports to ask one stupid little question, and doing it would make Konversation crap out on me again...
<Peke_Mulatita> ola
<jrib> why don't we just send that ip to #ubuntu-es?
<PriceChild> jrib, well its not a spanish ip is it?
<PriceChild> I thought it was turkish
<jrib> "ola" sounds spanish, geolocation puts it somewhere in spain too
<PriceChild> hehe ok maybe not...
<PriceChild> *blames hobbsee for putting the turkish in his head*
<PriceChild> Still, I don't like the idea of forwarding to -es because IMO they aren't genuine and are all (that I've seen) just trying to annoy.
<jrib> yeah, a lot of them seem to pop in, spam an email address and leave
<PriceChild> several just degrade to pasting the same letter repeatedly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
<nixternal> anyone heard of JerryMcFartz2* in #ubuntu? He logged in rappidly with 3 clones...keep an eye on him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* Mez growls
<Mez> so f**king annoyed... my jack setup wont work in gutsy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-05
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> d4rkmonkey called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> oh NO, everybody RUN FOR THE HILLS
<PriceChild> *sweeps jenda under the carpet*
<tonyyarusso> uh, why?
<Seveas> nalioth, you can run but you cannot hide!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Burgundavia> oh boy am I glad Ubuntu has the CoC: http://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/talk/2007-July/015289.html
<gouki> :|
<ubotu> justin__ called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> malfunction of ubotu
<gnomefreak> wth was that Burgundavia
<gnomefreak> he didnt seem very happy to say the least
<Burgundavia> and that is the project founder
<gnomefreak> omg
<gnomefreak> hes a nitwit i dont even know what osm is and after that not sure i care to know
<elkbuntu> OSM = Open Street Map
<gnomefreak> ah ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, saxartist said: !!!!!!!Ubotu is dead?????
<saxartist> what?
<saxartist> [23:04]  <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<saxartist> I didn't ask for anything... hahaha
<saxartist> it's all god
<saxartist> *good
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> ubotu seems unresponsive
<nalioth> yes, he's drunk
<tonyyarusso> ah, makes sense
* tonyyarusso didn't know the Dutch drank on the 4th of July too
<lamalex> they drink everyday
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: is alive!!!
<Hobbsee> hiya bbrazil
<Vorian> barnydan aka shmoo in #ubuntu is misbehaving :)
<Tm_T> woohoo
<Hobbsee> got him
<Tm_T> looks like today is first day this week I get myself to work
<Vorian> nice :)
<Tm_T> hopefully I'm able to be full day too :|
<Tm_T> I see aseigo! OOOOHH!
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> http://home.kde.org/~akademy07/videos/
* Hobbsee beats Tm_T 
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> beat as music rythm?
<Hobbsee> as in bashes
<Tm_T> hum, ok
<Tm_T> thanks
* Tm_T does his best to spoil others jokes
<Tm_T> (--;
<nixternal> Tm_T: you at akademy?
<Tm_T> unfortunately no, so I keep watching videos
<nixternal> hehe...OK...same here
<Tm_T> I planned to go but got apartment -> money bye bye
<nixternal> that is always fun
<Tm_T> yeah, and looks like I don't get money this month at all
<Tm_T> so, err, I think I eat grass from yard
<Tm_T> out out out, hrr, there's sun, have to wear something that prevents it reaching my skin ->
* Hobbsee grumbles over the fact that she's in one
<nixternal> hahaha, but Hobbsee that is a classic!
<nixternal> you are my hero, you are up on the wall at akademy! :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> I was hoping that Sander would at least say my name in his talk :)
<bbrazil> Hobbsee: that'd be network issues :)
<Hobbsee> bbrazil: hrm?
<bbrazil> why I rejoined
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<Gothfunc> hi.  can i please be tested for the dcc exploit and be let back into #ubuntu?
<Gothfunc> i take that as a big silent "no" :(
<Myrtti> patience is a virtue
<Gothfunc> Myrtti: sure, but i pity the people that have more urgent issues than i.  there's an automated banning system but no automated unbanning system, hm? :)
<Myrtti> I think I could test you but I'm not sure I can unban you, so...
<Gothfunc> don't worry dude.  as i implied, not urgent for me
<Myrtti> (I think == I think I know how it's done)
<TheSheep> any automatic system can be exploited
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> TheSheep: Any system can be exploited :P
<TheSheep> Seeker`: sure, but with non-automatic ones you have someone to blame :)
<Daviey> exploit my washing machine :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, mrsno said: ubotu's source is available yea? must set up something similar on quakenet ubuntu channel
<jenda> PriceChild: :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pleia2]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> hmmm, someone want to ban jaimelepinard from #kubuntu ? he has left now, but he has been spamming...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Pici> fyi: Aoirthoir is in -offtopic.
<Hobbsee> urgh
<elkbuntu> you mean nobody has killed him yet? amazing
<lamalex> heh
<Hobbsee> yet
<elkbuntu> well we now know he's IRCing from work atm
<PriceChild> He was in yesterday as well.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-au, pschulz01 said: !! Flash 9 is required to view live scoring pages.!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> DShepherd called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> 88.240 again eh?
<PriceChild> I didn't read the ip
<PriceChild> just noticed he joined, said hi, then spammed
<liberion> hey guys will someone test me for dccexploit please?
<PriceChild> Hey
<liberion> PriceChild, hello
<PriceChild> looks good, one mo
<liberion> PriceChild, ok
<PriceChild> You may now rejoin #ubuntu :)
<nzk> >:(
<liberion> PriceChild, thanx so much!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> K-Ryan called the ops in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> mine
<nalioth> not yours
* nalioth runs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> someone got their eye on omegaconsole in -offtopic?
<gnomefreak> should we?
<bbrazil> < OmegaConsole> Tell me if this is wrong: mount -ro /dev/female /kid > /dev/null
<bbrazil> < OmegaConsole> males + females + confined areas = sex.
<bbrazil> seems a tad off...
<lamalex> indeed
<bbrazil> might be a minor troll, but I don't think there's much to worry about
<lamalex> just a bit off colour
<lamalex> specially since sex should always be -rw, it's a give and take. should not be -ro.
<lamalex> so i think the bigger issue in his comments is the latent sexism
<gnomefreak> bbrazil: i agree sorry i missed that part
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seeker`> mc44: Having problems?
<mc44> Seeker`: always :)
<mc44> however, my connection is currently making me stab my corneas with a rusty spoon, if thats what you mean :)
<Seeker`> ah, what sort of connection?
<Seeker`> (and dont say "Internet")
<mc44> to the inter...
<mc44> oh
<mc44> boo
<Seeker`> :P
<mc44> my router has decided to crash whenever it feels like it
<Seeker`> woo, fun
<Seeker`> I had a problem the other night where I my connection would die after 30secs - 5 mins, and I had to reboot my router to get the connection back
* PriceChild has fixed all his troubles by forcing his AP down to b
<jussi01> except your speed PriceChild.. :P
<PriceChild> not really...
<PriceChild> i only go on internet... not the other things on the network
<PriceChild> and my internet isn't close to 11mbps :P
<jussi01> heh... fair enough
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> mine is...
<jussi01> :P
* PriceChild thwacks jussi01, wears a jussi01 mask, then moves in
<jussi01> hehe
* jussi01 has 10/10
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, OmegaCenti said: ubotu is all powerful.. it is never wrong.
<jussi01> wow... i didnt know that...
<jussi01> :P
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-06
<Stormx2> Ubotu died.... ;(
<PriceChild> Stormx2, what did you do
* PriceChild assumes Seveas is doing maintenance
<Vorian> ubotu 2.0
<Stormx2> upgrading ubotu's death rays, no doubt.
* Seeker` blames GazzaK 
<kitche> well nevermind see that ubotu is back now :)
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu
<rob> +q would have done for a bit there
<rob> but all good :)
<PriceChild> removes are less work for us... they can rejoin and start talking quicker too most of the time if they notice.
<PriceChild> *isn't really lazy* :P
<rob> hehe
<PriceChild> *keeps his eye on attan and mc-ntk in #ubuntu*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* Seeker` suspects ohloh_bot is a bot...
<PriceChild> Seeker`, hehe, there's also a piespy in there...
<PriceChild> as long as they don't talk its ok really
* Seeker` wonders what makes Troll's braincell tick
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: dann isnt done yet give him time :)
<PriceChild> dann?
<gnomefreak> in #ubuntu that you used !offtopic for
<PriceChild> ah yes i see, tired sorry
<gnomefreak> its all good but i have this feeling hes not done
<PriceChild> but anyway I am sure you will have fun, I'm off to bed as I'm knackered and aching from climbing :)
<gnomefreak> im off soon as well
<gnomefreak> its getting late
<Stormx2> Where do you guys live?
<stdin> on earth
* Seeker` is in the UK
<Vorian> w00t
<Vorian> <-- US
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* tritium smiles at Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya tritium
<tritium> Hi there.
* nalioth marks his calendar
* nalioth scribbles "Today tritium surfaced from his cave."
<tritium> Ooh, good one ;)
<tritium> nalioth: come do my job, and I'll stay out of the cave more often
<nalioth> nah, then i'd be pasty and vitamin-d deficient
* nalioth runs
<nalioth> we understand your job tritium and are glad you're doing it
<tritium> yeah, yeah ;)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: we have a troller.  [13:00]  [Whois]  Magnus-swe is n=SpleenTa@h105n2fls31o823.telia.com (SpleenTasticZ)
<tritium> Is he back?
<Hobbsee> [13:00]  <Magnus-swe> Hobbsee: lol, gay fucker
<Hobbsee> [13:00]  <Magnus-swe> Hobbsee: ubuntu would have been good wo you
<Hobbsee> yeah, #kubuntu-devel
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you have foo there?
<tritium> Oh brother.  Luckily his /query to me didn't last that long.  Just a few obscenities, and he was done.
<stdin> what a (insert word I can't say because of the CoC)!
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yep.  already gone
<Hobbsee> lol
<nalioth> well, that was an idiot
<gnomefreak> not a bright one eitehr
<Hobbsee> was?
<gnomefreak> eitehr
<Hobbsee> does that mean he got a k-ticket or something?  :)
<nalioth> Hobbsee: /lastlog him
<nalioth> you'll see why he left so soon
<Hobbsee> i have no lastlog
<Hobbsee> [13:03]  [Notice]  -NickServ-  Last Seen Quit Msg: Client Quit
<nalioth> ah
<Hobbsee> no, he's still online
<Hobbsee> [13:03]  [Notice]  -NickServ-            Nickname: Magnus-swe << ONLINE >>
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
<tritium> hmm, what was that?
<Hobbsee> [13:02]  <-- tritium has left this server ("Changing server").
<nalioth> Hobbsee: we're obviously talking about two different folks:  1183690909 22:01 -sdfg:#ubuntu- You have a new memo from sdfg.                                                                                                                                                                   Adlai
<gnomefreak> im getting nothing from lastlog
<nalioth> 1183690909 22:01 -sdfg:#ubuntu- Type /server READ 2 to read it.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: the /notice spammer in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ahhh....
<Hobbsee> didnt see that one
<nalioth> he's been hitting all the major channels
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<nalioth> i've not caught him up til now
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nalioth> only heard reports
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tritium> There he is again
<Hobbsee> nalioth: where are the list of emergency contact numbers for freenode, btw?
<tritium> Good night, Hobbsee, nalioth, gnomefreak, et al.
<Hobbsee> night tritium
<gnomefreak> night tritium
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sivik> i did what it said to do on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit and i still can't get into the ubuntu channel
<sivik> wtf is that?
<sivik> and what am i supposed to do with it
<Hobbsee> sivik: you're fine, thanks.  it's testing for the exploit.
<Madpilot> an op needs to test to make sure you really fixed it, then remove your ban from #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> nothing
<sivik> ok
* Hobbsee has unbanned you
<Hobbsee> :)
<sivik> thanks
<Madpilot> there we go
<sivik> why did y'all change the port address?
<Hobbsee> sivik: huh?
<Hobbsee> sivik: because your router has a bug in it
<sivik> you mean my isp
<Hobbsee> so the people with your type of router, and the others affected, need to change their ports, so they arent effected
<Hobbsee> no, your router.
<sivik> like my linksys router?
<Hobbsee> yep
<sivik> my router or modem?
<Hobbsee> your router.
<sivik> so if i ran it through my cisco router, i wouldn't have the problem
<sivik> if my router supported dhcp connections
<Hobbsee> depends if htat has the bug as well.  but likely
<sivik> oh
<Hobbsee> sivik: http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068 seems to be it
<ubotu> Netgear 614 and 624 routers, possibly running VXWorks, allow remote attackers to cause a denial of service by sending a malformed DCC SEND string to an IRC channel, which causes an IRC connection reset, possibly related to the masquerading code for NAT environments, and as demonstrated via (1) a DCC SEND with a single long argument, or (2) a DCC SEND with IP, port, and filesize arguments with a 0 value. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE
<Hobbsee> it applies to more than netgear, though
<sivik> oh ok
<sivik> i don't use netgear crap
<Hobbsee> linksys also has that bug
<Hobbsee> netgear is just better known for it
<nalioth> many routers have the problem
<sivik> lol
<sivik> i bet if my cisco router (2500 series) could connect, it probably wouldn't have the problem
<sivik> IOS 12.1
<ubotu> Frogzoo called the ops in #ubuntu
<nalioth> anybody get the joke here?  1183695892 23:24 < Sretsnom> DCC SEND [ r e m o v e d ] 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Hirvinen called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> n2diy called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<moreno> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jrib> hey! your ip starts with 83.230, what a coincidence.  What's up moreno ?
<jrib> !es | moreno
<ubotu> moreno: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<moreno> pa ke
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> nixternal called the ops in #ubuntu-devel
<ubotu> GhoSt called the ops in #ubuntu-devel
<nixternal> can someone get in there and get rid of this idiot
<ubotu> GhoSt called the ops in #ubuntu-devel
<Pici> well that was odd.
<nixternal> nalioth, rob, someone, GhoSt is spamming all of the channels
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *watches ivis*
<jrib> *watches PriceChild watch ivis*
<PriceChild> he went quiet...
<Pici> He left
<PriceChild> jrib, did you see that part just then.....?
<jrib> no, I'm not really paying attention, what happened?
<PriceChild> just one that stood out to me as i glanced down the screen
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-07
<DM|> Ok i cant get into #ubuntu
<DM|> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ubotu> DM| called the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<nalioth> DM|: could you just not wait a minute or two?
<DM|> nalioth well i came in for help, because i cant access #ubuntu, no one responded, so how am I to know anyone is there
<DM|> Im not a mind reader
<nalioth> you waited all of half a minute
<nalioth> not all of us watch this channel 24/7
<nixternal> DM|: have you fixed your router?
<DM|> I did the last time
<nixternal> hrmm, it seems that is the only ban I see, and that was from 6/13
<DM|> That was supposed to be cleared up
<nixternal> try and connect now
<DM|> that did it thanks nixternal
<nixternal> DM|: will you join me really quick in ##woohoo just to double check your router?
<nixternal> enjoy :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> dum dee dee
<mneptok> dee la dee da
<Hobbsee> mneptok!!!
* Hobbsee pokes mneptok with a pin
* mneptok deflates in a noxious cloud of pizza farts
* Pumpernickel fends off the noxious fumes with purifying beer
* SportChick pokes Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey SportChick!
<SportChick> hiya
* mneptok bounces up and down on SportChick 
<mneptok> HI!
<SportChick> hi :p
<mneptok> HI! HI! HI!
<mneptok> wheeee!
* Hobbsee cuddles SportChick 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Weird.  If you set a +d, it doesn't show up in the /bans in irssi.
<Hobbsee> it does if you do a /mode $channel d though
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Aaah, that's the way I was trying to remember.  ty
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: any better way to include spaces than with a ? wildcard?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<tonyyarusso> k
<tonyyarusso> judging from what others have done in my logs, that's the way to do it
<poningru> happy 777 everyone!!
<Hobbsee> hiya poningru
<poningru> yarr
<Hobbsee> does that mean the crazies will be out, then?
<poningru> who knows
<poningru> I mean if they are out
<poningru> how is that different than any other day?
<poningru> atleast in irc land
<Hobbsee> there are more crazy and less crazy days in ircland
<poningru> yeah anyday mneptok doesnt logon is the less crazy day!
<poningru> ;p
* poningru runs
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<ompaul> bbrazil, I love the understatement
<ompaul> okay I am out of here
<ompaul> bbrazil,  you in dublin?
<GazzaK> ompaul, morning, we are at LugRadio Live :-)
<ompaul> GazzaK, morning
<ompaul> enjoy it
<ompaul> bbrazil, if you are sms me - I'll drop over that way in two or so hours and have a cup of tea :)
<ompaul> if you have the time
<ompaul> gtg
<bbrazil> ompaul: I am, but I'm oncall
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
<stefg> Ermm... i'm a bit surprised finding myself banned from #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic when i tried to login this morning. what gives?
<stefg> ping! some op awake? (i know it's night on the other side of the big pond)
<gresola> ola
<gresola> ola atoponce
<stefg> Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok. Someone awake of you? I find myself banned from #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic when trying to login. Must be some error. Someone unban, me please
<jenda> hm?
* jenda pretends not to have heard that
* gnomefreak doesnt see that ban at all in #ubuntu :(
<stefg> ping, someone alive who can unban me from #ubuntu , and -offtopic ? No idea why i found myself banned when i tried to join this morning
<gnomefreak> stefg: i didnt see you banned from ubuntu unless its been a long time
<stefg> hi, good morning, (or whatever is appropiate in your timezone)... vhatzilla tells me i'm banned from #ubuntu ... can /join #kubuntu. someone put an unclever hostmask to some other ban?
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> give me a few minutes
<gnomefreak> stefg: im not showing you banned at all anywhere
<gnomefreak> stefg: not by name nor hostmask
<gnomefreak> stefg: use xchat see if you can log in
<stefg> hmmm.... wait a sec, i'll try from the laptop
<stefg> ugh.... xchat works
<gnomefreak> its chatzilla
<gnomefreak> i saw
* gnomefreak goes back to work now
<bbrazil> hmm, is there a ban on n=chatzill@* or something?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not htat i saw
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickle]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> thats odd
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_laptop> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> only works on this nick
<gnomefreak> ok who banned chatzilla and how did you ban it?
<gnomefreak> they seemed to all been removed but still cant get in
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, nalioth might know?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you around?
<gnomefreak> ty elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, or another staffer, maybe ompaul or jenda
<gnomefreak> wouldnt it still show up in ban list either bt or /node?
<jenda> hm?
<gnomefreak> mode even
<gnomefreak> jenda: can you check staff bans on chatzilla?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, dunno
<jenda> staff bans?
<jenda> there's certainly no k-lines on it.
<gnomefreak> jenda: its not in bantracker nor /mode #channel
<jenda> hmm
<gnomefreak> so i figured maybe you have your own list
<jenda> Well, I'll report it, but it would have to be a k/g/d-line, and I'm sure we don't (wittingly) ban a client.
<gnomefreak> ty its strange that any of us would ban a client anyway
<jenda> besides, the people can connect to the network, no?
<gnomefreak> im connected with ubuntu_laptop on chatzilla
<jenda> ok
<jenda> and you're banned from #ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jenda: but you also ban in channels without oping so im not sure if it uses same list
<gnomefreak> jenda: and -offtopic
<jenda> it does
<gnomefreak> INFO] 	Channel view for #ubuntu opened. [INFO] 	You are banned from this channel.
<ubuntu_laptop> INFO] 	Channel view for #ubuntu opened.
<ubuntu_laptop> 	[INFO] 	You are banned from this channel.
<gnomefreak> oops
* gnomefreak not liking chatzilla :(
<jenda> funky
<gnomefreak> someone else complained about it and it confused me becasue i couldnt find it he connected with xchat and works
<elkbuntu> i'd say it's time to harrass other staffers :
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: jenda is the only one on i know ;)
<bbrazil> 313 bans? this will take a bit...
<gnomefreak> i try not to harrass staff i dont know
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, but he will be able to harrass others :)
<gnomefreak> bbrazil: yes it does i went over it 3 times
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: good point
<bbrazil> 242 - #ubuntu: ban ubotu?*!*@* [by ballard.freenode.net, 3821661 secs ago] 
<bbrazil> 12:43 -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban New?Now?Know?How [by tonyyarusso!n=anthony@ubuntu/member/tonyyarusso, 20691 secs ago] 
<gnomefreak> thats ubotu? ban
<bbrazil> that's why ubuntu_laptop can't join
<jenda> I alread harassed some :)
<gnomefreak> bbrazil: no its not related to that
<gnomefreak> stegf couldnt get in either
<jenda> I'm quite sure this isn't a staff issue, though.
<ubuntu_laptop> im in all channels
<ubuntu_laptop> im sure it would have muted or removed me
<bbrazil> ubuntu_laptop: /cycle to be sure
<ubuntu_laptop> still there
<jenda> ubuntu_laptop: how about changing your 'username' to chatzill?
<ubuntu_laptop> jenda: than i will be banned
<ubuntu_laptop> lol
<jenda> you sure? :)
<jenda> perhaps it's something about chatzilla itself :)
<ubuntu_laptop> ill let you know
<bbrazil> worked for me with n=chatzill
<ubuntu_laptop> thats frigging odd
<elkbuntu> i think tonyyarusso's ban is the culprit
* elkbuntu installs chatzilla to test
<bbrazil> for gnomefreak, yes
<ubotu> Hirvinen called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> stefg called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubuntu_laptop> im using iceape chatzilla and it should be differnet than firefox-chatzill
<ubuntu_laptop> hmmm
<gnomefreak> ok let me check on this
<gnomefreak> if it was chatzilla why could i join here?
<gnomefreak> stefg: thanks ;)
<robdeman> hello all
<gnomefreak> robdeman: we know
<gnomefreak> robdeman: try joining #ubuntu+1 please
<robdeman> why am I banned from ubuntu?
<robdeman> oh ok
<gnomefreak> robdeman: and let me know
<gnomefreak> robdeman: dont ask for support there though
<bbrazil> could one of ye do /mode -d New?Now?Know?How
<bbrazil> that should fix it
<gnomefreak> its not chatzilla
<bbrazil> it's the default realname it puts in
<gnomefreak> bbrazil: ofcourse
<robdeman> gnomefreak: yes I can access #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> i saw
<robdeman> so what happened?
<gnomefreak> try to join #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> i just joined successfully
<bbrazil> robdeman: over-broad ban on a default setting by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: yes i removed the bans in both channels
<gnomefreak> -offtopic and main
<stefg> ok. so i tried a fresh profile with chatzilla... since i can join all the other channels on freenode it must be related to #ubuntu-settings
<gnomefreak> someone is gonna have to rethink that ban
<stefg> ah, ok
<gnomefreak> stefg: you can join now
<elkbuntu> my god this client is atrocious
<stefg> phewww.... thanks. i can't stand xchat, to be honest
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: agreed
<elkbuntu> they cant pick any single font size or anything
<bbrazil> time was ZZ:58 - 6 hours ago
<gnomefreak> ty bbrazil
<bbrazil> can someone check #ubuntu? I only rejoin a few hours back
<gnomefreak> bbrazil: its fixed
<gnomefreak> the ban you mean?
<bbrazil> I'm just wondering what the context was
<gnomefreak> context of time?
<gnomefreak> it works fine here at 7:58
<bbrazil> I mean that's when the ban was originally set in ubuntu-offtopic
<stefg> ok, so for the record: what was it that banned all the chatzillas?
<elkbuntu> stefg, the default real name
<stefg> ah, good to know (and to change that)
<elkbuntu> this is why defaults are not good ;)
<gnomefreak> i only show seconds (i have to find a script that changes that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> gnomefreak, what you are talking about looks like someone used +lart in xchat
<gnomefreak> for that ban?
<ompaul> yeah it hits nick user@ip ::real name
<gnomefreak> ah
<ompaul> all four part
<ompaul> s
<ompaul> I looks cos I ain't looked
<gnomefreak> well im sure it will end up banned again
<ompaul> check in bugbot
<ompaul> if not there then it was in the autoremove
<ompaul> so that would be a really short thing to do
<ompaul> which is not the idea of autoremove
<ompaul> kinda silly
<gnomefreak> ill look sometime today
<gnomefreak> im trying to fix firefox atm
<ompaul> okay I am about to remove a large amount of old server side bans
<ompaul> none of the special ones
<ompaul> #ubuntu
* stefg is proposing to establish #ubuntu-my-wireless-doesnt-work
* stefg not to forget #ubuntu-my-intelhda-sounds-funny
<TheSheep> what's intelhda?
<ompaul> intel hda
<ompaul> or something
<TheSheep> hdd = hard disk drive, hda = hard disk a?
<Pumpernickel> high def audio
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: thanks :)
<Pumpernickel> It's their replacement standard for ac'97.
<ompaul> standard, is it open?
<mc44> @gnu open?
<ubotu> GNU/open?
<ompaul> @Gnu Publicly available free to use documents on said standard
<ubotu> GNU/Publicly GNU/available GNU/free GNU/to GNU/use GNU/documents GNU/on GNU/said GNU/standard
<Pumpernickel> Looks open ish, at least. http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/manuals/307017.htm
<Pumpernickel> I'm hardly an expert on it, though.
<ishock_> WHY am I still affected by this?
<ishock_> Hello?
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
<ishock_> HELLO
<ishock_> EXCUSE me.............
<Pumpernickel> Yes, we see that you're there.  No, there's no one around who can help you right now.  Please be patient.
<ishock_> I need tested for some stupid reason...
<ishock_> GLOBAL: http://vidgaming.org/Dstudio.zip for anyone who needs t download Dialog Studio.
<elkbuntu> ishock_, why are you linking warez?
<ishock_> How am I linking warez?
<elkbuntu> you're linking to software downloads that are not in repos for starters
<ishock_> Well
<ishock_> That was mainly for the other server I am on
<ishock_> Where a lot of mIRC scripters rely on that program
<elkbuntu> that sort of global messaging will get you banned from any ubuntu channel
<ishock_> I didn't even know it would come over here...
<elkbuntu> you also have a history of verbal abuse
<ishock_> I know
<ishock_> I'm more insterested in why I can;t join Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> it seems you're quarantined for the d c c exploit
<elkbuntu> i don't know the test strings for that, so i cannot do anything about it
<ishock_> Its odd
<ishock_> Considering Im connected on port 8001..
<elkbuntu> ishock_, you may have coincidentally dropped off in the middle of a huge spree. there's been a few this week with large impacts. we prefer to err on the side of caution, however, for the security of everyone who uses our channels
<ompaul> !pronouce
<ubotu> pronouce is point your movie player at /usr/share/examples/example-content/experience-ubuntu.ogg
<ubotu> In ubotu, naes said: ? where did this come from is someone here?
<nalioth> !tell naes about bot
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ban issue?
<mc44> tonyyarusso: you banned all chatzilla apparently :)
<tonyyarusso> ...
<tonyyarusso> seriously?
<nalioth> it was tonyyarusso ?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: If New?Now?Know?How is all chatzilla, then yes.
<mc44> <bbrazil> 12:43 -!- 0 - #ubuntu: ban New?Now?Know?How [by tonyyarusso!n=anthony@ubuntu/member/tonyyarusso, 20691 secs ago] 
<mc44> ah yes
<nalioth> bad tonyyarusso bad bad  :D
* tonyyarusso totally thought that was a particular user, b/c he's removed and/or banned someone with that realname many many times now
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: you know that anyone who uses chatzilla ain't got the experience to use a real irc client, how do you think they'll know to change their user name in it?
<tonyyarusso> Please excuse my ignorance of chatzilla's defaults :S
<mc44> at least banning them might have caused some people to get a real client :)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I don't - i just didn't know something that strange could be a default for anything
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: chazilla is strange
<tonyyarusso> indeedy
<tonyyarusso> All right, finishing up the scrollback it seems a number of people (eventually) figured out where the blame lay, so thanks to all of them, and sorry again.
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, I'm supposed to be in Woodbury in an hour, so I should be off again.
* poningru yawns
<poningru> http://slickdeals.net/?pno=9807&lno=1&afsrc=1
<stefg> shame on tonyyarusso
<stefg> nalioth: btw, you owe us chatzillians an excuse for speaking low of the most usable gui irc client, don't you
<ubotu> geser called the ops in #ubuntu-motu
<geser> could someone please ban icf7_ from #ubuntu-motu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<minghua> any #ubuntu-motu ops around?
<PriceChild> wooo LugRadio Live :P
<joejaxx> minghua: there are only those four :\
* minghua sighs
<joejaxx> and the are all afk it seems
<PriceChild> and sladen is at LRL so he won't be able to do anything..
<poningru> WTF
<poningru> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6UWUTCeRaI
<nixternal> what is the ban forward for "fix your router"?
<nalioth> nixternal: to #ubuntu-read-topic
<nixternal> if you all get bitch complaints from anlar, tell him to blow it out his arse, I am awaiting a response from him for something he just pm'd me, and if I don't like it, he goes bye bye
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> poningru: my god.
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-08
<cables> VIrUZ__ is pretty much trolling in #u
<PriceChild> *looks*
<cables> PriceChild, he wants to "Block the IRC protocol"
<cables> from making outgoing connections
<cables> then he did !seen protocol
<cables> and didn't respond to my messages.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> already done
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> troll in #ubuntu
<nalioth> Jordan_U: who?
<Jordan_U> nalioth, amicrawler, I heard the same "virus" bit a few days ago
<nalioth> i'll know if he offers "help"
<nalioth> or a "pastebin"
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> amicrawler, try another browser please
<Jordan_U> <amicrawler> i like konqueror
<Jordan_U> nalioth, ^^
<nalioth> Jordan_U: that's not trollish, just misguided
<mneptok> nalioth: i'm watcing for the next lil' bit
<Jordan_U> nalioth, refusing to try another browser to test because you prefer konq tells me he isn't even running Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> nalioth, Did you see the "screen shot" he posted?
* mneptok did
<mneptok> it's suspect, for sure
<nalioth> i use konqueror
<nalioth> and my desktop is E17
<mneptok> nalioth: you're sicker than i thought ;)
* nalioth mumbles something about the pot calling the kettle black . . . .
<mneptok> exactly. i expect to see you at the next guild meeting.
<nalioth> i'm too kettle-y for them
* mneptok tootles off to dreamworld
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: did you ever figure out the chatzilla thing?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: it's a +d ban.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso'
<Hobbsee> s ban is indeed the culprit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Likely another troll in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: who?
<gnomefreak> im out
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, aref
<gnomefreak> ok someone will watch im sure if it gets too bad use !ops
<Jordan_U> <aref> I want to recode the registry in Ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, Yeah, I don't like to give them the satisfaction though.
<Hobbsee> looks like a wine covery
<Hobbsee> er, recovery.  question, even
<Jordan_U> Yeah, that is why I wasn't sure
<gnomefreak> it does but i havent been watching
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> @now CST
<ompaul> @now texas
<ompaul> @now dublin
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Dublin: July 08 2007, 12:34:08 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 2 days
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: July 08 2007, 14:35:10 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 2 days
<ompaul> @now Chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: July 08 2007, 06:35:18 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 2 days
<Vorian> @now Chillicothe
<Vorian> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v RichiH]  by ChanServ
<RichiH> heads up on knifeprty
<RichiH> trolled #debian
<Hobbsee> ah, great
<nalioth> he left
<nalioth> the troll left
<Hobbsee> even better
<ubotu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> magnetron called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<geem> test me baby
<geem> :)
<geem> on different port brothas and sisters
<geem> can i come back now
<geem> ??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> can someone email me chanserv.py? the one on mez's website is broken
<Amaranth> omg xchat aqua doesn't do nick completion
<Amaranth> ah, there it goes
<ubotu> In ubotu, slavik said: !ubotu, gethelp is Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html for proper ways to ask for help.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-06-30
<ubottu> In ubottu, Xpistos said: that xpistos is the greatest
<nickrud> hahahaha
<bazhang> <Neo_The_User> If you have Ubuntu 8.04 what actual version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu version 42.
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> another crazy brit clone
<bazhang> nice.
<nickrud> good thing he left, I was about to take up some slack
<bazhang> his ban was clearly lifted too early
<nickrud> was lifted, eh? I don't think that's a nick I'll forget
<bazhang> * Neo_The_User (n=neo@c-24-12-190-159.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu so it would be /cs b Neo_The_User ?
<bazhang> seeing as he is banned in ot, xubuntu, and one other channel (need to double check at btlogin)
<nickrud> bazhang yeah, or forward him hre
<nickrud> if you're up for it
<bazhang> that user name is still banned though nickrud ; at least according to btlogin
<bazhang> *!*neo@*12-190-159.hsd1.il.comcast.net seems to what I should ban, right?
<nickrud> the details of how bans work, how people get around them is on my to do list, but not very high up
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> hate to mess it up and ban all comcast users though :)
<nickrud> I depend on that script from seveas myself. And yes, I remember some situation where a few extras got caught in your net ;)
<bazhang> most of canada iirc :)
<nickrud> hahahha. I'm gonna be incommunicado for a while, inspector lewis is on. I am a big colin dexter fan, wondering how this series is.
<bazhang> sweet :)
<bazhang> relevant pastebin for Neo-->http://paste.ubuntu.com/23865/
<nickrud> gack, this bot is driving me carzy?
<Myrtti> which bot
<nickrud> firefox3
<nickrud> ubottu
<nickrud> test
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<nickrud> firefox3
<Myrtti> !firefox2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2
<Myrtti> !firefox3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3
<nickrud> trying to update firefox 3
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> yes?
<nickrud> firefox3 is <alias> ff3
<Myrtti> !ff3
<ubottu> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<nickrud> it hates me
<Myrtti> !firefox3 is <reply> foo
<ubottu> But firefox3 already means something else!
<Myrtti> !firefox3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3
<nickrud> hates you too :)
<Myrtti> !-firefox3
<Myrtti> !-firefox3
<Myrtti> !search firefox3
<ubottu> Found: firefox3*
<Myrtti> !-firefox3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3
<Myrtti> !-firefox3*
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3*
<Myrtti> !firefox3*
<Myrtti> !forget firefox3
<ubottu> I know nothing about firefox3 yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !firefox3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3
<Myrtti> !firefox3 is <reply> foo
<ubottu> But firefox3 already means something else!
<Myrtti> !no firefox3 is <reply> foo
<Myrtti> !firefox3
<Myrtti> pardon moi, but WTF
<Myrtti> !firefox3 is <alias> ff3
<ubottu> I know nothing about firefox3 is <alias> ff yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !firefox3 <alias> ff3
<ubottu> I know nothing about firefox3 <alias> ff yet, Myrtti
<Myrtti> ok, it hates me
<nickrud> yeah. Thought it was me for a while, then realized it's not working. What's with the *
<nickrud> note the ff , not ff3
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Anyone awake?  floods in #ubuntu
<Flannel> and no, floodbot won't take care of it
<Myrtti> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Flannel> Thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Hobbsee> [16:32] [Whois] lnX is a user on channels: #lugtucuman #open-eslack #slackware-es #tuquito-es
<Hobbsee> [16:32] [Whois] lnX is online via irc.freenode.net (http://freenode.net/).
<Hobbsee> [16:32] [Whois] lnX has been idle for 5 hours, 55 minutes, and 16 seconds.
<Hobbsee> okay then?
<Myrtti> is he the one doing this?
<nalioth> klined
<Hobbsee> Myrtti: same IP
<Hobbsee> nalioth: thanks
<Hobbsee> mneptok: ping?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i've got a problem user here.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: 98.211.210.84
<Hobbsee> nalioth: guy spamming me in pm
<Hobbsee> i think i banned him earlier
<nalioth> yes, you did.
<nalioth> he's not in any channel, just /quote silence him
<Myrtti> he is
<Myrtti> just joined #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/p/QraU2978.html and such
<Hobbsee> ban went in slightly late
<Hobbsee> gotta love the quality of people on this network.
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: welcome to IRCnet
<Myrtti> Hobbsee: you'll love freenode immediately
<Hobbsee> yeah...
 * Myrtti sighs
 * jussi01 wakes up
<Myrtti> for crying out loud
 * jussi01 raises an eyebrow...
<Myrtti> someone wants me to to sign their openpgp key just because they've signed mine
<nalioth> Myrtti: didn' you both sign at the same time?
<Myrtti> NO?
<Myrtti> >__<
<nalioth> ya snooze ya lose  :(
<Myrtti> I need my porridge
 * jussi01 overslept today
<Myrtti> hmmles
<Myrtti> music!
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<Gary> I needs huggles :'(
 * Myrtti considers making a hug ticket system for LRL
<ubottu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu (please make Unislash ask his windows questions elsewhere)
<elky> Myrtti, we may need to consider moving wols on
 * elky waits for the torrent of abuse
<soundray> elky: that was *way* over the top
<elky> soundray, wols is not a nice person
<soundray> elky: considering that wols had settled down and was actually trying to help
<elky> soundray,  he wasnt. he's constantly berating our users like that
<soundray> elky: one shouldn't be kicked for "not being a nice person"
<elky> soundray, he was flaming, he needed to be removed
<elky> soundray, he was asked twice by me alone to cease, and he's only been removed. there's nothing over the top about that
<soundray> What happened to wols could easily have happened to me...
<elky> soundray, just because others can make the same mistake, doesnt mean we dont enforce the no-flaming rule.
<soundray> I still think there Unislash gave much more reason for a reprimand
<soundray> He was utterly advice-resistant
<elky> that's no reason to be flamed
<soundray> Anyway -- not my decision. I hope wols comes back again to help. I know that I wouldn't.
<elky> i dont like his version of help. i see enough of it in #debian
<nalioth> quite so.
<elky> for example:
<elky> * osh_ (n=osh@user209.85-195-3.netatonce.net) has joined #debian
<elky> * Shisui has quit ("Quitte")
<elky> * Gunirus_ has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<elky> <osh_> In postfix, how do I rewrite the email address so that it doesn't show  <root> root@my.box.com?
<elky> <wols> osh_: #ubuntu
<elky> that is not a helper i advocate for.
<nalioth> we try not to treat our ignorant users as stupid cows
<nalioth> ignorance can be overcome - stupidity is forever
<elky> soundray, we daily get complaints about wols from at least one unique individual
<Myrtti> elky: I agree
<Myrtti> elky: I dislike him greatly
<Myrtti> his attitude is disturbing
<elky> Myrtti, he must whois everyone who joins #debian, seriously
<Myrtti> ... could be, I whoissed everyone who joined #ubuntu for a while to get realnames
<Myrtti> thought that was my client doing it
<elky> heh
<Myrtti> s/thought/though/
<elky> hmm, im being trolled by wols in #debian now. i think this has gone past namespace
<Myrtti> lovely character
<elky> ever so
<soundray> Okay, I'm taking it all back and admit that I was wrong.
<Myrtti> I've seen him doing "since you've not listened to me, I'm putting you on /ignore"
<Myrtti> more than once
<elky> Myrtti, i reguarly end up on that list. i've been derided by him in #debian for asking debian questions about debian things, from a debian machine, just because he knows i run ubuntu too.
<Myrtti> how ... rude!
<elky> yeah
<jussi01> sigh... [13:01:56] <flaccid> asraniel__, your girlfriend is probably not suited for linux. mac os x or windows is probably more appropriate
<Myrtti> where is he so I can emp him
<Myrtti> KILL
<jussi01> #k
<elky> jussi01, what was the context?
<jussi01> elky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23919/
<nalioth> i'm handling it
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> KILL
<Myrtti> emp?
<Myrtti> hellokitty emp?
<elky> um, had that been his father complaining about buggyness, would it have been bad to say his father was not suited?
<jussi01> BonezAU: Hi
<jussi01> @btlogin
<BonezAU> jussi01, Hi are you able to help?
<jussi01> BonezAU: Im looking at the situation now
<flaccid> i just got banned for no reason.
<flaccid> i would like to lodge a complaint against an op
<Myrtti> jolly good
<nalioth> flaccid: speak your piece ( and you were not banned )
<flaccid> nalioth, tried to say that i used the word 'dumb' when the logs clearly show that i did not.
<elky> some context for those who did not witness this might help
<flaccid> banned from speaking in #kubuntu at least
<elky> pastebins are common enough
<flaccid> which is pretty insulting considering i help more than the person who muted me
<jussi01> BonezAU: Unfortunately jack_sparrow is not around at the moment, he was the one who banned you.
<nalioth> flaccid: if i say that your intelligence quoteient lies somewhere in the antarctic temperature range, this is the same as calling you "dumb", but not so succinctly.
<BonezAU> jussi01, oh ok.. umm when was this ban put in place do you know?
<jussi01> !patience | BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<flaccid> nalioth, that sentence doesn't make any sense
<elky> flaccid, he was calling you mute?
<flaccid> i've never met you so you cannot judge me on that level
<nalioth> 1214820116 05:01 < flaccid> asraniel__, your girlfriend is probably not suited for linux. mac os x or windows is probably more appropriate
<elky> since 'dumb' means mute as well.
<flaccid> and what is wrong with that? i never used the word dumb
<jussi01> BonezAU: yesterday.
<BonezAU> jussi01, I was not on IRC yesterday
<Myrtti> ok, could we handle one thing at a time?
<flaccid> common sense would depict if you are a new user to linux and it hard crashes on you frequently then maybe another OS is better for your hardware
<jussi01> BonezAU: could you wait a moment please :)
<nalioth> flaccid: i never said you used the word 'dumb'.  you were very inconsiderate with your statement, which for all intents and purposes calls the girlfriend "dumb"
<BonezAU> jussi01, unless it was my flat mate... oh dear.. i'll be off to talk to him
<BonezAU> jussi01, sure
<flaccid> can an operator please address my problem with nalioth
<flaccid> nalioth, you seem to be the only one interpretting it that way...
<Myrtti> oh, REALLY
<elky> when someone provides me with context, i may have some basis on which to address
<flaccid> i've seen people make this same comment dozens of times, they didn't get muted. i mean this is freenode not censornode isn't it?
<jussi01> flaccid: elky and Myrtti are attempting to do so.
<flaccid> im a regular helper and it appears that ops lack respect to me
<elky> flaccid, you're being inciteful now, and i do not appreciate that. it makes me less inclined to abandon a deadline to help you
 * Myrtti growls
<flaccid> elky, thats funny because nalioth was the one who was originally incitefull
<elky> flaccid, you are not doing yourself *any( favour at all
<Myrtti> 13:04 <+Myrtti> where is he so I can emp him
<flaccid> its only human to be frustated when this happens and i feel your pain
<flaccid> elky, thats fine, i'll just stop helping people and contributing and submitting bugs and ....
<Tm_T> flaccid: please dont
<elky> flaccid, i havent the time to deal with your rudness. you're not excused to do so by anyone else's behaviour.
 * Myrtti lols
<flaccid> so will someone fix this up for me or do i just discontinue my 50hours a week helping the project?
<Tm_T> flaccid: calming down would help now
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23924/ for context
<flaccid> fixing my problem would help even more
<elky> thank jussi01 i may be able to now
<Tm_T> flaccid: fixing without calming down is hard to do
<elky> and stop being so impatient, this is *not* the only thing im tryign to do right now
<flaccid> im totally calm. there is no tone on irc.
<Tm_T> flaccid: there is ;)
<elky> flaccid, your comments have been nothing but inciteful.
<Myrtti> I've been on IRC too long, I note again
<flaccid> elky, so were nalioth and yours.
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> where to start...
<Myrtti> flaccid: first of all
 * flaccid waits 10mins
<Myrtti> "Wrongdoings of others do not justify yours"
<elky> flaccid, it would have been less than that if you had have provided me context from the start. I am *not* in #k*
<flaccid> the channel is logged
<elky> jussi01, provided context, i am able to start looking
<flaccid> Myrtti, i don't need your lecture ok, thanks anyway.
<elky> flaccid, i am doing numerous things. i am not at people's beck or call
<flaccid> how many ops are in this channel?
<Myrtti> flaccid: well thanks, then I'll just take a step back and not even try to help you
<flaccid> Myrtti, no you have it the wrong way around. you would be helping the project, not me.
<Myrtti> since you clearly don't need my point of view
<flaccid> exacly.
<Myrtti> to be honest, from what I gathered from the paste of jussi01...
<elky> flaccid, your comment in #k appears to be supporting someone say his girlfriend 'does not make the difference'. i can see how nalioth has interpreted it as you joining an insult.
<Myrtti> well that settles it then
 * Myrtti wipes her hands
<Myrtti> so, any plans for dinner?
 * jussi01 takes a deep breath
<Tm_T> Myrtti: my place
<jussi01> BonezAU: you are up!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: oooh!
<elky> you then accused naliioth of beeaking the CoC because he interpreted it that way.
<jussi01> BonezAU: please repeat what you just told me in pm
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Tm_T> elky: gone
<nalioth> elky: flaccid has gone.
<elky> nalioth, lift the ban. i think it was just unfortunate words. im about to rile him in PM for being so rude as to not wait for me to get to the issue.
<nalioth> it was only a 10 minute quiet
<elky> so he's talking there again already?
<nalioth> evidentally so
<Tm_T> yes
<elky> for the record: /MSG flaccid you know, waiting would do you alot of justice, and be courteous since im risking a conference paper submission for your pride, your comment in #k appears to be supporting someone say his girlfriend 'does not make the difference'. i can see how nalioth has interpreted it as you joining an insult. you then accused naliioth of beeaking the CoC because he interpreted it that way. the ban was only a mute, and lifted lon
<elky> g before you parted #ubuntu-ops. next time, dont be so damn rude -- you wasted my time.
<soundray> elky: the 'does not make the difference' statement was not from flaccid
<elky> i know it wasnt. read the words around the quote
<soundray> elky: but what about the statement '[13:01:56] <flaccid> asraniel__, your girlfriend is probably not suited for linux. [...]'
<soundray> Wasn't that the real CoC breaker? ;)
<elky> soundray, no, should it be?
<BonezAU> jussi01, Thank you, I found out it was my flatemate on my PC last night when I was not here
<BonezAU> jussi01, I have changed my password and created him his own account on my ubuntu box so it wont happen again
<soundray> elky: sounds very disrespectful
<elky> soundray, against what?
<soundray> elky: against the girlfriend
<nalioth> elky: flaccid insulted the girlfriends intelligence
<jussi01> Does anyone have any objections to me lifting the ban on BonezAU? it was set by jack_sparrow - you can see it on the bt
<nalioth> it's the same as saying " you're too dumb to run linux "
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<soundray> elky: I think it's insulting, and it's degrading a person to something material that can be 'compatible' or 'incompatible', like hardware
<elky> erk, now i have to find a way to stop flaccid inform me that we are a service to him.
<Myrtti> we need FSoE
<Myrtti> sorry, but we do
<Myrtti> jussi01: seems ok to me
<elky> i would comment but it'd end up at a CC meeting.
<Myrtti> well I need it atleast
<Myrtti> I know a certain Finnish person who'd I'd use it on
<elky> i have just placed flaccid on ignore as he would not cease PMing me after numerous requests to cease.
<nalioth> elky: /quote silence ( then you can watch him put his foot in his mouth in public )
<elky> well by ignore, i mean, i cease responding.
<elky> he's still rabbiting at me, very rudely
<Myrtti> "mental woolly sock"
<Myrtti> stuffed into his mouth
<Myrtti> as we Finns use the "internal woolly shirt" in the wintertime
<elky> i cannot comment as it would be wrongly interpreted as a threat.
<jpds> Hmm, he left.
<Myrtti> elky: mental bananas in your ears?
<Myrtti> bananas are good mmmkay
 * Myrtti flips
<elky> jpds, no great loss if my PM log is anythign to go by. we apparantly owe him and should exalt him from every wrongdoing becase he helps people (gee, where've i heard that one before). i am apparantly also supposed to suck something.
<jpds> Hmm
<elky> @btlogin
<ubottu> elky: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<elky> i hate you, ubottu
<elkbuntu> !login
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login
<elkbuntu> she's all laggy
<nalioth> isn't it @login and @btlogin ?
<bazhang> aye
<elkbuntu> yeah, i was waiting for a the btlogin in pm, and wanted to see if she knew about logins
<Myrtti> note to self: boiling water is boiling
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, really?
<elkbuntu> did someone deal with bonez yet?
<Myrtti> note to self, 2: sieve is a thing that passes things through
<elkbuntu> jussi01, did you finish with bonez?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: no. I got busy here. would you mid finishing it up?
<elkbuntu> i would actually. it's 9pm and ive only got a heading for the 'due in 3 hours' paper presentation, and i go to bed in 90 minutes
 * bazhang waits for neo_the_user to show up again
<ubottu> Oli`` called the ops in #ubuntu (komila)
<Myrtti> BonezAU:
<Myrtti> still therE?
<bazhang> talk about overreaction
<Myrtti> bazhang: I didn't ban him ;-)
<bazhang> yet :)
<bazhang> I meant oli not you Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> well...
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/m595f31b6
 * Myrtti pokes BonezAU 
<bazhang> since we are sharing pastebins; here is neo_the_user from earlier-->http://paste.ubuntu.com/23865/
<Myrtti> lovely
<elkbuntu> is it a full moon somewhere?
<Pici> On the moon.
<elkbuntu> ha.
<bazhang> his name is banned but the @etc.com has been unbanned (not by me)
<bazhang> <kibibyte> is it true that ubuntu will be take over by microsoft
<Pici> Yeah, watching him.
<elkbuntu> as i asked before...
<BonezAU> Myrtti, I am here, sorry
<Myrtti> and so is Jack_Sparrow, I note
<BonezAU> yes, he is
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, soundray said: ubottu, no, fat32 =~ s/write/NTFS write/
<Pici> !-fat32
<ubottu> fat32 is <alias> windowsdrives - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:07:48
<Pici> !windowsdrives
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Pici> !windowsdrives =~ s/write/NTFS write/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> !windowsdrives ~= /write/NTFS write/
<Myrtti> !windowsdrives
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Pici> !ntfs =~ s/write/NTFS write/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Myrtti> right
<Pici> !no fat32 is <alias> ntfs
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Pici> !no fat32 is <alias> ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Sort of awake and here
<Myrtti> BonezAU: I note that you've been removed from the channel before
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici thanks for adjusting that
<BonezAU> Myrtti, really? When was that?
<Myrtti> May 15 2008 15:00:55 UTC
<BonezAU> Myrtti, that's interesting.. perhaps there is more to it than I know about. As I said earlier, my flatmate now has his own account on my box and will no longer auto-login with my user account and have access to IRC under my nick
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: can you do the honors?  ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> These excuses that it wasnt me it was my room mate are wearing thin.
<BonezAU> Jack_Sparrow, I am sure they are wearing thin - I can assure you that this is genuine though. I have taken action to prevent it from happening again
<BonezAU> I regularly contribute to the IRC channel and have been using ubuntu for quite a while.. I enjoy contributing to the community as much as I do getting assistance
<Jack_Sparrow> Were you not demanding that since you often helped out in the channel you deserved your answer now and deserved to repeat
<BonezAU> I am not sure what you are talking about
<Jack_Sparrow> the pm after the ban yesterday
<BonezAU> Is there an IRC log or something so I can see what was written using my nick?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure is
<BonezAU> Where do I find this?
<BonezAU> I have stated my case, I don't know why it's so difficult to be unbanned... I want to get back in the ring and help others
<BonezAU> I have made the changes to ensure it won't happen again
<BonezAU> There's not much more to it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> It is difficult as I dont believe it was your room mate... I am still reading .. give me a sec
<BonezAU> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> You were only logged in for three minutes when you started Hello? because you felt you were being ignored
<BonezAU> ?? I was not even home last night
<Myrtti>   ... so...
<elkbuntu> hrm... was i disconnected from freenode or just my bip?
<Pici> elkbuntu: I'm guessing just bip, you havent left here.
<BonezAU> ... so... as I said earlier, I have removed the auto-login to my gnome session, changed my password and created my flatmate his own user account on my ubuntu pc
<elkbuntu> *another* roommate story?
<Jack_Sparrow> elkbuntu Yes.. but the room mate must know his habits quite well
<Jack_Sparrow> [14:25] <BonezAU> I always help others, but can't get a straight answer to my question
<BonezAU> Jack_Sparrow, yes he does, we share a similar interest in computers and ubuntu, he could come on here right now and take over from me and you'd never be able to tell the difference
<elkbuntu> BonezAU, just so you know: roommate is the excuse of the month... we need photos of you busting your cohabitor before we genuinely believe it.
<elkbuntu> we dont believe alot of the stories we get. call it learned cynicism.
<BonezAU> that's fine, you can believe what and who you want, you are entitled to
<BonezAU> but this feels like a police investigation
<BonezAU> it's a damn irc channel
<elkbuntu> BonezAU, its an irc channel of 1200 people.
<BonezAU> you can unban me, monitor me, and kick me out if you don't like what I am doing
<elkbuntu> it's not 'just' an irc channel.
<BonezAU> you can't just presume that i am a bad person
<elkbuntu> we can actually. we rarely do so without cause though.
<Jack_Sparrow> We can review your bahavior that has got your account banned twice so far.. we do have that to go on.
<elkbuntu> Jack_Sparrow, if he's 'rectified' the situation, let him back in. he knows it wont be so easy if it happens again.
<BonezAU> well I see #ubuntu as a valuable source of information and I enjoy being a part of the community
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> Done
<elkbuntu> always nice to get that thankyou.
<Jack_Sparrow> Im waiting for his first question to be the one that got his room mate banned
<BonezAU> yeah lol lol
<elkbuntu> BonezAU, what now?
<Jack_Sparrow> BonezAU Is there anything else
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle
<ubottu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<BonezAU>  [ryanakca] idle 16:29:23, [tonyyarusso] idle 06:47:10, [juliux] idle 53:03:26, [JanC] idle 13:25:22 - Why the special rules for me?
<elkbuntu> BonezAU, those are not idlers, they're helpers.
<BonezAU> maybe I want to help too
<BonezAU> they are still idlers
<Jack_Sparrow> Again wanting special treatment?
<elkbuntu> BonezAU, dont argue.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am rethinking my decision
<elkbuntu> not worth it
<elkbuntu> you can however tell me what you think of my proposal abstract!
<elkbuntu> the topic being working with proprietary software companies from a FOSS advocacy pov...
<elkbuntu> Title: Keep Your Enemies Closer: FOSS versus The World
<elkbuntu> Abstract: By the time of the GNU project was founded in 1983, proprietary licencing software had become the norm. 25 years later, the software liberation movements are increasingly gaining ground and coming closer to bringing back the "good old days" However, we're not there yet and sometimes we need to work with those who we do not trust or agree with. This paper asks that critical question: Should we, or shouldn't we?
<bazhang> should not.
<bazhang> nice proposal by the way elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> hehe
<Pici> Does ubottu do the "see my private message" for all !$0 > $1 now? even if there are ($comments) ?
 * Hobbsee eyerolls
<Hobbsee> flaccid ending up here again...
<bazhang> more roommates in the mix?
<bazhang>  /j #ubuntu-roommate
<elkbuntu> hahhaa
<Jack_Sparrow> cute
<bazhang> :)
<Hobbsee> or #ubuntu-lame-excuse-for-the-week-decisions
<bazhang> hahaha
 * Hobbsee wonders...
<ikonia> limcore in #ubuntu is about to kick off as usual
<Hobbsee> oh, excellent.
 * Hobbsee sharpens her stick
<ikonia> "this is rubbish etc etc"
<ikonia> standard issue
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: whatcha doing?
<Myrtti> BonezAU: yes?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: nothing to concern you.
<PriceChild> Ok then, was referring to you going +o in #ubuntu, which concerns me.
 * Hobbsee coudl be doing any number of things.
<PriceChild> Either way, I hope you would be polite enough so not be so accusatory.
<Myrtti> BonezAU: anything we can help you with?
 * bazhang checks the phase of the moon
<Hobbsee> accusatory?  you were the one accusing me of doing something sinister, by being concerned.
 * Myrtti coughs
 * Myrtti larts bazhang 
<Hobbsee> as it was, i'm watching limcore, and looking at old bans.  is that okay by you?
 * bazhang is defeated
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: also, not telling you what my infinite plans are are not being impolite, nor being accusatory.
 * Myrtti twiddles her thumbs
<Hobbsee> s/are/is/
<Myrtti> now that's disturbing
<Myrtti> 0 days 0 hours 28 mins 51 secs
<Pici> hi
 * Pici hugs #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> I guess I'll have to start waiting for Severed Fifth since... Lugradio is quitting
<bazhang> \0/
 * Myrtti larts bazhang 
<Myrtti> I like Jono's voice.
 * Myrtti has a trembling lower lip
 * bazhang is doubly-larted
<Myrtti> rightly so
<Pici> Myrtti likes Jono
 * Pici runs
<Myrtti> pft
<Myrtti> I like you too
<Pici> :)
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Pici> \o/
<Myrtti> I'm past Jono already :->
<Myrtti> and no, I will *not* comment more
<Daviey> Myrtti: If you knew how much gas Jono releases during the night.. i wonder if you'd be so keen :)
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> I love my mom too?
<Myrtti> BonezAU: yes=
<BonezAU> Hi Myrtti
<Pici> BonezAU: Can we help you?
<BonezAU> How are you
<BonezAU> Hi Pici
<Myrtti> fine thanks, I'd like to know what we can do to you now?
<Myrtti> you surely have some reason to come here?
<Pici> s/to/for/  maybe.
<Jack_Sparrow> BonezAU We made the no idling policy quite clear yet you continue to rejoin...
<BonezAU> No, no reason, I just like to hang out
<BonezAU> It's IRC after all
<BonezAU> and i'm entitled to join whatever channel I want without breaking the freenode policies
<Myrtti> BonezAU: sure you are
<Myrtti> though, we as operators can also ban you
<Pici> BonezAU: Channels still have their own policies though.
<Myrtti> for not adhereing to the channel no-idling rule
<BonezAU> You can, but you would need a valid reason to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> I am ready to reinstate the ban in ubuntu
<BonezAU> That is not a freenode rule
<Myrtti> BonezAU: so?
<BonezAU> Well as you reside on the freenode network, you have to abide by their rules
<Myrtti> channel rules extend freenode rules
<Myrtti> freenode rules do not run channel rules over
<BonezAU> Well i'm not causing anyone any trouble by idling in this channelk
<BonezAU> I would just keep quiet if you didn't keep targeting me
 * bazhang points to the /topic
<Jack_Sparrow> BonezAU You are not allowed to idle in this channel
<Myrtti> BonezAU: we keep track on issues handled here by keeping idlers off
<BonezAU> okay, well I won't idle
<BonezAU> I'll just keep talking
<BonezAU> there's no grounds to ban me for simply talking
<Jack_Sparrow> offtopic
<Myrtti> other than disrupting our work
<Myrtti> ?
<Pici> BonezAU: This channels logs are available if you are curious as to what goes on here, but this *is* a working channel
<BonezAU> That's not against the freenode policies
<Pici> BonezAU: Try #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat.
<Pici> BonezAU: Freenode doesnt run this channel, we do.
<Myrtti> 0___0
<BonezAU> Why are others allowed to idle in here
<BonezAU> even though you continue to pick on me for idling
<Hobbsee> because they're operators....
<BonezAU> well I don't see them operating
<BonezAU> I see them idling
<Hobbsee> and are here to deal in operator-based discussions.
<BonezAU> Why are you singling me out
<Pici> thats enough.
 * Myrtti yawns
<bazhang> <BonezAU> /cs k Jack_Sparrow
<bazhang> nice.
<Jack_Sparrow> cute
<bazhang> and then quit
<elkbuntu> how he even knows the script shortcuts i dun wanna know
<bazhang> he saw it a few moments before he got kicked
<elkbuntu> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> I hit space before the /cs earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> fat fingers in the am
<bazhang> removus interruptus
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> bazhang: no, actually ircus interruptus
<bazhang> Myrtti, haha
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild Will expect him to return soon
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow: hmm?
<Pici> Seeing how hes banned again in #ubuntu, probably.
<bazhang> bonezau
<bazhang> PriceChild, ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure .. it was his room mote
<bazhang> remove the mote in your roommate before you troll on ubuntu
<Pici> Its everyone's roomate, brother, cousin, friend, split personality, doppleganger, etc...
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> doppleganger ex's are scary
<bazhang>  /j #ubuntu-exorcism
<Jack_Sparrow> Abby........  Abby Who?     ....      Abby-Normal
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> classic movie
<Pici> eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Young Frankenstein
<bazhang> frau bluchner
<Pici> I've never seen it :|
<Jack_Sparrow> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehe
<Hobbsee> Pici: you forgot the pet cat.
<Hobbsee> Pici: and baby.
<bazhang> and wolf
<Hobbsee> bazhang: people can keep wolves as pets?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici black and white.. mel brookes  classic
<bazhang> Hobbsee, not safely :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Hobbsee yes, father in law has one
<bazhang> they tend to take over user accounts and spam in #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll paste a picture of the beast when I find one
<bazhang> Pici, it is a must-see :)
<Pici> bazhang: I'll put it on Netflix
<Hobbsee> hehe
<bazhang> :)
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak called the ops in #ubuntu (guano)
<Pici> ugh
<Hobbsee> is 124-171-7-116.dyn.iinet.net.au a common address?
<Hobbsee> well, a known address for #ubuntu or something?
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (Narley , abusive lang)
<jpds> Sorted.
<Pici> that was fast
<bazhang> whoa that was sooper fast
<jpds> Pici: That's Captain Jack Sparrow for you. ;-)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> m3talgod> great! thank you very much for your support! <--one of the bright spots for today :)
<jpds> Hobbsee: meh, *stabs*
<Hobbsee> jpds: heh, yes
 * Myrtti sighs
<Jack_Sparrow> More sangria for Myrtti
<Myrtti> nope, none of that
<Pici> why is Myrtti sighing?
<Myrtti> I think I'll get a cup of chamomille
<Pici> mm
<Myrtti> and then perhaps tweak my Skype
<Pici> I think I'm going to upload a hackergotchi head
<Pici> my own ;)
<jussio1> Myrtti: server going down for approx ½ hour, please ready ubott2
<jussio1> heya Pricey
<Myrtti> mmm marinated zucchinis
<jussio1> oh ssh you
<Myrtti> and chicken
<Myrtti> well... not yet
<Myrtti> just was popping the zucchinis in the marinade
<Myrtti> whut
 * jussio1 is still trying to figure out what to cook for dinner
<Myrtti> basic summer food
<Myrtti> well that was something new
<Myrtti> exiting!
<Myrtti> exciting...
<Myrtti> ex... whatever
<jussio1> Myrtti: you have ex's on the brain
<Myrtti> jussio1: don't tempt me to grab the brain bleach bottle
<Myrtti> I had too much of that already on Thursday
 * Myrtti finds receipts from Thursday in her purse and cringes
<nalioth> this year, Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> this year, last Thursday
<nalioth> ah, that's good then.
<Myrtti> ...
<nalioth> beats finding receipts from 2004
<Myrtti> receipts from bars I don't remember been to
<nalioth> oooh, fun times
<Myrtti> two bars
<Myrtti> though I remember commenting the football match to a couple of English fellers
<Myrtti> >___<
<Myrtti> oh SIGH.
<Ziroday> Hi, the bots dont seem to be working
<Myrtti> I guess that's my cue
<jussio1> yep. sounds it
<Myrtti> !test
<Ziroday> please
<jussio1> ok, go for it
<Myrtti> already launched
<Myrtti> oh sigh
<Myrtti> I forgot to sync the database
<Myrtti> oh well
<Ziroday> so is our dear ubottu back up
<Myrtti> nope
<Ziroday> because were useless without him
<Myrtti> that's just the temporary one for the duration while ubottu is being relocated
<Myrtti> be gentle to HER
<Myrtti> they're both females.
<nalioth> Myrtti: you can sync it with the bot running
<Myrtti> ah, true
<Ziroday> okey dokey
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> !test
<ubott2> Failed!
<Pici> weird.
<Myrtti> what is
<Pici> Someone in #kubuntu was asking if another user was a bot.
<Myrtti> !test
<ubott2> Failed!
 * Myrtti yawns
<jussio1> Pici: who was that someone?
<Pici> jussio1: rickest thought ilya was a bot
<jussio1> oh
<Myrtti> oh, there was an extra chicken thingie in the package
<Myrtti> joy
<Pici> oh
<nalioth> two clucks for the same buck? fun times  :)
<Pici> I was thinking .deb package for a moment.
<jussio1> arrrgh, I kill you (firefox)
<jussio1> Myrtti: look who I met last night: http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/11407/
<jussio1> :D
<Myrtti> LOL
<Myrtti> everyone has eaten again?
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2624672799/
<Pici> yummy
<Pici> I has a head: http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/bnrubin.png
 * jussio1 counters Myrtti with this: http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/11404/
<jussio1> nom nom
<Myrtti> aaaaaaaaannnnd epiphany...
<Pici> the browsr? or the philosphical thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> the browser
<Myrtti> ....
<Myrtti> crashes on that link
<jussio1> Myrtti: dunno what it is, but firefox has bee crashing like crazy also - see my killing earlier
<Pici> It was a cake with about two inches of icing on it
<Myrtti> is that the cheesecake?
<jussio1> yes, its the cheesecake
<Pici> oh, so thats not icing?
<jussio1> Pici: its not icing
<Pici> ah
<jussio1> its very yummy, but quite rich...
<Myrtti> we don't do icings in Finland really
<Myrtti> whipped cream if anything
<Myrtti> I've once had US style layer cake with icing and it was horrible
<Myrtti> my skin oozed preservatives and artificial aromas for weeks
<nalioth> Myrtti: home made is best
<Myrtti> I HATE MY OLD BANK
<Myrtti> KILL IT
<Pici> o.o
 * Myrtti grumbles
<ompaul> one emp cannon pointed at $bank (there is a pun there somewhere)
<nalioth> Myrtti: WITH FIRE?
<Myrtti> WITH NAPALM AND TAR
<Pici> ooh
<Myrtti> burning oil
 * Myrtti twitches her fingers
 * Pici gives Myrtti back her stapler
<Myrtti> I've got a few select nouns and adjectives reserved for those .... gits.
<Myrtti> ... GRRRR
<PriceChild> Did ubott2 not rejoin all channels?
<Pici> Seems that way.
<Pici> its not in -offtopic at least.
<PriceChild> Or is it another bot down? (just chucked it into -uk)
<Myrtti> it did not join all channels
<Myrtti> I've taken some of the channels it joins off because there is no guarantees of how much load it can take
<PriceChild> sounds smart
<Myrtti> currently the loads are ok, but there's not been any testing on it, so I'd rather not risk it
<Myrtti> I don't even dare to think what the loads would be if it were ubottu instead of ubott2
<Myrtti> since then people would pm it
<Myrtti> s/would/would know to/
<Pici> no, the first way made sense.
 * nalioth needs to get his remote servers supybot capable
<Myrtti> !login
<ubott2> Factoid login not found
<Myrtti> @login
<ubott2> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> @join #ubuntu-uk
<ompaul> Pici, ~ in the past we have had people troll no end when they "discover" there is no longer support for 5.04
<ubott2> ASULutzy called the ops in #ubuntu (Anon9189)
<Pici> well, hes not getting unbanned
<Jack_Sparrow> Ever
<Pici> 15:03:05 <FloodBot1> WARNING: Neo_The_User appears to be abusive
<nalioth> dynamic account
<nalioth> oh, him.
<nalioth> yeah, floodbot1 is the understater of the year on that one
<Pici> nalioth: What do you think about people in ##politics trolling about DoSing #ubuntu ?
<nalioth> Pici: they troll about everything in there
<nalioth> it is the same feculent scum that used to infest #Politics, you know
<Pici> I stayed out of there
<nalioth> #politics is closed.  all the scum was flushed to ##politics
 * Myrtti sighs
<ubott2> In ubott2, cliff_ said: ok at this link http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html but confused as to what to do next is there a remote desk top i can activate and have you help me?
<jussio1> cliff_: hi
<cliff_> hey
<jussio1> cliff_: dont streess about it we saw
<jussio1> :)
<cliff_> man this so so diffrent then widows
<jussio1> cliff_: if you tell the bot x is y then it reports it to us here.
<cliff_> bot?
<jussio1> [06/30/08 22:47:56] < ubott2> In ubott2, cliff_ said: ok at this link http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html but confused as to what to do next is there a remote desk top i can activate and have you help me?
<jussio1> cliff_: why did you join here?
<cliff_> oh ok
<cliff_> well do you know if you can help me?
<jussio1> cliff_: join #ubuntu for help
<jussio1> :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * Myrtti yawns
<jussio1> Myrtti: unfortunately looks like an overnight thing :/ think you bot will be ok?
 * jussio1 sighs
<Myrtti> looks like it
<Myrtti> the loads have been relatively cool
<jussio1> great :)
<Myrtti> yeah, could take even more strain
<Myrtti> I'm tempted to rename her ubottu and check where the loads would go
<Myrtti> they're about 0.05 now
<Myrtti> but I really can't be bothered, considering going to bed and sleep
<Myrtti> have to go to damned Helsinki tomorrow
<Myrtti> ... yeah.
<Myrtti> anyway, good night
<jussio1> night
<ikonia> are any of the USA guys awake ?
<tonyyarusso> yes
<tonyyarusso> It's 4:00 PM here.
<ikonia> Hmmm, I may be sorted, so I'm ok
<ikonia> thank you though
<stdin> Myrtti: ping
<bazhang> * FloodBot1 has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)) uh oh
<nalioth> ruhroh
<nalioth> i'll fix it
 * gnomefreak wonders why dana always has issues that noone else has :(
<bazhang> hehe
<gnomefreak> every release he does this and its everyday
<gnomefreak> most of it is him hacking something in /etc or / for that matter
<nalioth> floodbot1 is now running on a remote server
<bazhang> yay!
 * bazhang hugs nalioth 
<bazhang> arch might be better for danaG
<gnomefreak> honestly after looking at access list i only see 4 or 5 people that havent been around for a while (this is to the person that cares who is oped in #ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> i so want to mute him/her on some days or tell him/her to join #ubuntu-offtopic since it was a problem he/she introduced
<bazhang> him iirc
<gnomefreak> hacking intrepid is stupid for 1
<gnomefreak> or any dev sysle
<gnomefreak> cycle
<gnomefreak> IMO if its his hack its offtopic\
<bazhang> but will he admit its his hack is the question
<gnomefreak> sometimes after 3-4 days of complaining
<bazhang> whoa
<gnomefreak> it gets very old and i think its more of an attention getting tacktic
<bazhang> undoubtedly
<gnomefreak> :(
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-01
<PriceChild> rabbits rabbits rabbits
<tonyyarusso> badger badger badger
<PriceChild> mushroom mushroom
<stdin> ubottu's server is back up now
<nickrud> !firefox3
<ubott2> Factoid firefox3 not found
<nickrud> !ff3
<ubott2> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com.
<nickrud> !firefox3 is <alias> ff3
<ubott2> In #ubuntu-ops, nickrud said: !firefox3 is <alias> ff3
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> !firefox3 is <alias> ff3
<ubott2> I know nothing about firefox3 is <alias> ff yet, nickrud
<nickrud> grrrrrrr
<stdin> nickrud: there's no point in adding anything, when ubottu comes back it won't be there
<nickrud> alright, I'll wonder about the 3 getting dropped from ff3 later
<PriceChild> For best results, install from the ubuntu repositories rather than mozilla.com?
<nickrud> sounds good to me. I was just trying to get firefox3 to not say that beta5 was in the repos.
<PriceChild> !no ff3 is <reply> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, do not install via archives  downloaded from mozilla.com
<ubott2> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> !no ff3 is <reply> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, install via the ubuntu repositories rather than directly from mozilla.com
<PriceChild> !firefox is foo
<ubott2> But firefox already means something else!
<PriceChild> !firefox3 is foo
<ubott2> But firefox3 already means something else!
<PriceChild> !firefox3
<ubott2> Factoid firefox3 not found
<PriceChild> !unforget firefox3
<ubott2> I suddenly remember firefox3 again, PriceChild
<PriceChild> !no firefox3 is <alias> ff3
<ubott2> I'll remember that PriceChild
<nickrud> PriceChild, note you're doing that to ubott2, std in noted any changes here will be lost
<nickrud> !firefox3
<ubott2> Firefox 3 Final is currently in the Hardy package repositories.  For best results, install via the ubuntu repositories rather than directly from mozilla.com
<nickrud> magnificent :)
<PriceChild> nickrud: Why didn't you tell me that first :)
<PriceChild> nickrud: well I guess you know how to fix it when ubottu comes back ;)
<nickrud> yeah, it was strange that !firefox3 was no factoid, but trying to change it said it was something else. No appears to have more force
<PriceChild> nickrud: you need to unforget it most likely
<nickrud> yes, I'll remember that texas 2 step :)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: pong
<bazhang> am guessing that the australasian day is about 3 hours ahead of where I am; try to watch, but am more reticent of late to see if someone really *is* a troll or just a confused newer user. Not always easy to tell :)
<I440r_> how can i make an ubuntu system that has had roots password set (and thus the root account enabled) allow a login as root from the login screen?
<mneptok> I440r_: wrong channel.
<bazhang> I440r_, ask in #ubuntu
<I440r_> aha ya
<I440r_> it auto forwarded me here
<mneptok> I440r_: and you don't want to set a root password
<I440r_> probably because i called one of the operators in there anally retentive lol
<bazhang> I440r_, you are banned there?
<I440r_> mneptok, i know the official ubuntu polcy on that issue but in this case security is a complete non issue
<I440r_> im guessing i AM banned
<mneptok> I440r_: it's still a bad idea. and there's no good reason to use it.
<bazhang> !coc | I440r_ read this
<ubott2> I440r_ read this: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nalioth> personal attacks aren't very friendly
<bazhang> !guidelines | I440r_ and this
<ubott2> I440r_ and this: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<I440r_> mneptok, i agree with you ontthe "its not needed" but in a way right now it is
<mneptok> I440r_: "sudo -i" not work for you?
<I440r_> no. the root access has to be allowed on the desktop in this instance...
<I440r_> security is a non issue. is there a file i can edit to allow root to log in on the login screen?
<bazhang> this is not a support channel I440r_
<bazhang> I440r_, normally when someone is banned, they see about getting unbanned-->which means reading the docs above, and discussing with the person who banned them.
<bazhang> @login
<ubott2> bazhang: The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> bantracker appears to be down
<bazhang> I440r_, do you know why you were banned? and who did the banning?
<stdin> bazhang: that's because ubott2 is not ubottu
<bazhang> stdin, thanks :)
<bazhang> I440r_, if you are not seeking such resolution (ie ban adjudication/removal) then this is a no idle channel.
<I440r_> bazhang, i was banned because i asked "is anyone awake" and an oper gave one of the "anally retentive" canned replies
<I440r_> sorry had to step afk for a sec
<I440r_> and i was and still am under alot of pressure to make things work that WILL NOT work.
<I440r_> so i kinda lost it
<I440r_> brb...
<bazhang> who did the banning i44
<stdin> bazhang: I took the authentication off the tracker, you should be able to use it now
<bazhang> thanks stdin :)
<I440r_> bazhang, ive no idea
<I440r_> ive not tried getting back in there for about a week
<bazhang> @btlogin
<bazhang> I440r_, what user name were you under
<stdin> bazhang: search for the IP on the tracker
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24113/ this was the incident in question<---j-rib did the honors
<bazhang> I440r_, reading that pastebin bears out why you were banned.
<bazhang> I440r_, if you are not interested in resolving this without extended afk's, best to just /part this channel.
<I440r_> sorry, i want to resolve it but im at work so it will have to wait
<I440r_> ill get back with you when i actually have time to resolve :)
<I440r_> thanks
<|v|4s7e|2> i need help, im new to linux scripting and i need to create a script
<bazhang> |v|4s7e|2, #ubuntu is the support channel
<|v|4s7e|2> bazhang: ppl in ##linux r no help
<ganjaman> i cant join ubuntu offtopic
<ganjaman> someone banned the whole subnet
<|v|4s7e|2> yeah, for me to
<ganjaman> i have no glue what happen
<|v|4s7e|2> im banned in ##linux
<ganjaman> last i was there 2 weeks ago
<bazhang> ganjaman, no, you were banned.
<|v|4s7e|2> bazhang: im banned from EVERYTHING
<stdin> |v|4s7e|2: you were forwarded here because of your quit message from the looks of it
<|v|4s7e|2> crap
<ganjaman> my quit message is /quit message from sam
<|v|4s7e|2> ok well i guess i have to wait now
<bazhang> ganjaman, ompaul banned you; as he is not here now, you should /part the channel and come back in about 6 hrs.
<ganjaman> who is ompaul?
<ganjaman> i have no clue why
<ganjaman> maybe i was stoned or so
<stdin> ganjaman: talking about drugs is not ok, even in -offtopic
<|v|4s7e|2> its a 48hr wait for a ban, right?
<ganjaman> yeah i was talking in drugs in /dev/null
<bazhang> |v|4s7e|2, please dont idle here; you need to wait til the period is over before getting it lifted.
<m-c> there may be a flood bot issue in #ubuntu - maybe some cranky person there too  okay, good luck
<ganjaman> ok i get out ,
<bazhang> ganjaman, you need to discuss it with him; idling here will not help your cause.
<|v|4s7e|2> bazhang, what is that period, ill leave then
<ganjaman> ok i discuss in a few hours
<ganjaman> if om comes
<bazhang> ganjaman, please exit this channel
<bazhang> |v|4s7e|2, this was yesterday, correct?
<danc3> ?
<|v|4s7e|2> bazhang, early today
<bazhang> danc3, may we help you?
<stdin> 2008-06-30 16:55:36 UTC
<danc3> hello OPS's..., yes, bazhang :  do you know the floodbots are battling in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> danc3, it is noted; thanks for the update
<danc3> one bot keeps setting +J, and then the other immediately sets -J, repeat ad nauseum
<bazhang> danc3, they have achieved sentience.
<danc3> heh
<bazhang> :)
<danc3> it's actually causing flooding by the FloodBots
<ubott2> _2 called the ops in #ubuntu (FloodBot2 & FloodBot4 seem to be in a recursive loop, creating a lot of spam)
<danc3> yes, a LOT
<nalioth> aw crap
<bazhang> danc3, put them on /ignore :)
<danc3> not a bad idea
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> there is a problem.
<danc3> indeed
<stdin> bazhang: /ignore doesn't ignore channel modes
<bazhang> understating thinks a bit
<stdin> *mode changes
<nalioth> let's see what happens
 * bazhang points danc3 to the /topic :)
<danc3> why have 2 FB's in the first place?  Isn't one enough?
<stdin> |v|4s7e|2: I'd suggest you come back in around 12 hours
<stdin> danc3: redundancy
<|v|4s7e|2> ok, c yall later
<nalioth> danc3: we have 3. it is for redundancy and network latency checksumming
<danc3> ok
<danc3> looks like it might be fixed
<danc3> thanks
<nalioth> i had a feeling this was gonna happen
<danc3> looks like FB3 has laid down the law
<danc3> okey, buh bye
<nalioth> now they're all in emergency mode
<bazhang> who knew the moon could affect bots
<nalioth> LjL: when you see this, can you restart your floodbot?
<I440r_> ok, now i need to get my ban resolved because im trying to install ndis wrapper and its telling me "ndiswrapper-utils not installed" yet when i got to install them it tells me that it has no installation candidate because its deprecated
<I440r_> nvm i figured it out
<I440r_> apt-get install ndis-wrapper-utils tells u install ndiswrapper-common which then refuses to run because ndis-wraper-utils isnt installed. you have to install ndis-wrapper-utils-1.9
<I440r_> errr ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 even
<I440r_> ty :)
<bazhang> have to step out for a few; will be back in a couple of hrs or thereabouts.
<ubott2> hwilde called the ops in #ubuntu (chetan_)
<Hobbsee> !logs
<Hobbsee> no bots at all?
<nickrud> !test
<Myrtti> errrr
<Myrtti> !test
<Myrtti> @login
<Myrtti> what the hell
<nickrud> so, who's gonna provide a nice, centralized, bot server ;)
<Myrtti> oh shuddup
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> I just wonder what I just did
<Myrtti> but...
<Myrtti> Disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Myrtti> doesn't really seem that good
<Myrtti> HO --- HUM
<nickrud> herm
<Myrtti> and I need to leave to Helsinki in >2h and I've not even showered yet
<Myrtti> pardon moi, but FFS
<Myrtti> this isn't exactly going well
<Myrtti> !test
<nickrud> Myrtti if you're messing with getting the bot running, let someone else do it </unsolicited advice>
<Myrtti> well from the looks of it it might just be that my whole virtual server is borked
<Myrtti> so "someone else" is the Jackass
<nickrud> ah, bummer
<Myrtti> YEAH.
<Myrtti> I'm going to run to have a quick shower and come back
<Myrtti> I might be able to get her online from somewhere else
<Myrtti> this isn't really going on so well
<Myrtti> forgot my towel
<Myrtti> DAMNIT
<Tm_T> hrrrr
 * Myrtti crosses her fingers
<Myrtti> WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK WORK
<Hobbsee> it won't.
<Myrtti> MWHAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> MAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA
<Tm_T> Myrtti: forget the bot, if it doesn work in 0900, you have other things to worry ;)
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I'd hug xob
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, what, there's something?!
<Myrtti> ♥
<Tm_T> yay
<Myrtti> I just love kapsi
<Tm_T> <3
<danroj> hi
<danroj> en el canal #ubuntu-es estan haciendo flood
<bazhang> hi danroj ; how may we help
<bazhang> oh.
<bazhang> hello Ziroday
<Ziroday> hi
<Ziroday> any news on the bots?
<Ziroday> ah great
<nickrud> !test
<ubott2> Failed!
<bazhang> take a look in #ubuntu
<Ziroday> thanks all
<danroj> 1list
<Ziroday> bazhang: just saw it :)
<danroj> 1list
<danroj> !list
<ubott2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<danroj> O.O
<bazhang> danroj, /j #ubuntu-irc
 * Myrtti curtseys
 * nickrud bows to the queen
<Myrtti> pft, hardly
<Myrtti> I only live to serve
<nickrud> the true sign of royalty :)
<Myrtti> moneys, glasses, tickets, laptop, guineapigs cables...
<Myrtti> TRAVELING SICKNESS MEDS
<Myrtti> Tm_T: PING
<Myrtti> Tm_T: nevermind
<tonyyarusso> Man, why do so many things store passwords in plaintext in .gconf?
<tonyyarusso> Rhythmbox, telepathy, gnome-do, gtwitter, banshee, ekiga, and epiphany all do.
<tonyyarusso> At least Evolution has the decency to hash them.
<bazhang> tomasko
<jussi01> Myrtti: awake?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm?
<Tm_T> jussi01: welcome back and good morning sir
<Tm_T> Myrtti: she's on bus/train
<jussi01> Tm_T: Im going to call you in a moment, be ready :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: even
<Tm_T> jussi01: arrr, roger sir, I just brush my teeth ;)
<jussi01> oh, ok.
<Tm_T> jussi01: myrtti had (virtual)server failure or some
<jussi01> Tm_T: really?
<jussi01> !test
<ubott2> Failed!
<jussi01> seems ok right now...
<Tm_T> 827.09 <+Myrtti> I might be able to get her online from somewhere else
<jussi01> oh. Well my server is back up now, so if somene wants to take her don, she is welcome
<Tm_T> :)
<jussi01> Hopefully this is the last of the crap. Over winter they shouldnt do anything...
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> are we done
<Myrtti> great
 * Myrtti starts to munch her brunch
<ubottu> In ubottu, nickrud said: unforget firefox3
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> nickrud: The operation succeeded.
 * Myrtti kicks kapsi's bitlbee
<Myrtti> I SO hate traveling sickeness
<Myrtti> I hate pendolinos
<jussi01> *hugs*
 * nickrud imagines big, bilious ocean swells
<Myrtti> leisurly op abuse is bad, isn't it?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> what?
<Myrtti> ....
<jussi01> Myrtti: who is abusing you?
<Myrtti> 7emp nickrud
<Myrtti> "woops"
<jussi01> :P
<nickrud> moi?
<Myrtti> /me takes out her emp cannon and points at nickrud
<bazhang> dont understand the attraction to making up problems to waste people's time on #ubuntu
<Myrtti> *BWUUUUUP*
<Myrtti> lol
<nickrud> I was just remembering lovely january atlantic ocean crossings :)
<Myrtti> not enough powah
 * Myrtti larts nickrud 
 * Myrtti kicks kapsi bitlbee again
<nickrud> boredom, bazhang or just wanna be part of the group
<bazhang> nickrud, pretty desperate imo
<Myrtti> great, the meds are kicking in
<Myrtti> could someone just kill -offtopic
 * stdin tests something
<stdin> @mark Myrtti because I said so
<ubottu> stdin: The operation succeeded.
<stdin> @btlogin
 * stdin w00t's
<stdin> W00T!
<stdin> erm, or not
<stdin> ok, woot reinstated
<stdin> @help mark
<ubottu> stdin: (mark <nick|hostmask> [<channel>] [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<stdin> ^ you can add an entry in the bantracker manually with that command
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> stdin: get that backup done??
<stdin> jussi01: yeah, I have the "old" bot, the databases and the updated bot all backed up
<jussi01> great :D
<stdin> I think I also fixed the <alias> thing properly this time :p
<jussi01> YAY
<Myrtti> stdin: you pinged during the night?
<stdin> Myrtti: was just to say the server for ubottu was back up
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> should've /msg'd
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> I don't mind, I'm Finnish
<Tm_T> finished
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> I wubs you
<Myrtti> ALL ♥
<Myrtti> from meeting to another -->
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, he's also a known entity whom you've shared more than a passing sentance or two with.
<bazhang> <Mo|-|cTeP> you vsg gavno!! <--any clue what that means?
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Mo|-|cTeP)
<bazhang> guessing it was less than polite after his following line.
<bazhang> nice :)
 * Pici waves
<bazhang> chanserv give privileges to ikonia :)
<Pici> I saw ;)
<bazhang> hi Pici :)
<Pici> Hi!
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> congrats ikonia!
<bazhang> yesssss!
<jussi01> !bot | bazhangplease use the address here to give out
<ubottu> bazhangplease use the address here to give out: Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> oops sorry jussi01
 * jussi01 hates getting pinged for nothing
<bazhang> realized right after I typed it :)
 * Hobbsee pings jussi01
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> grrrr
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Tyreus said: !backup is that a command or a prog?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Tyreus said:   !backup is that a command or a prog?
<Pici> Taylor: How can we help you today?
<Taylor> Pici: nothing, was wandering
<Taylor> Pici: sorry if I had disturbed you
<Myrtti> my feet hurt
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> GOAR
<Myrtti> need gootie rub
<Myrtti> s/gootie/footie/
 * Pici faxes one to Myrtti 
<Myrtti> and guess who just remembered that she forgot to get clearance for her today's trip from her team leader
<Myrtti> yes, yours truly
 * Myrtti grumbles
<bazhang> tgd
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Pici> bazhang: indeed.
<bazhang> like a less convincing robg
<Pici> I asked him earlier to just be honest if he doesnt know the answer instead of guessing.
<Myrtti> hello techno_freak
<techno_freak> hello Myrtti
<Pici> Anything we can help you with?
<techno_freak> Me? No, none. Thanks for the enquiring anyways :)
<Myrtti> techno_freak: ummm... why are you here then?
<Myrtti> techno_freak: see topic
<techno_freak> oh, ok
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> so badly need that foot rub
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are sighing a lot -  its not that bad... cheer up :D
 * bazhang can actually understand the different sighs now..
<Myrtti> jussi01: ... I'm bored and in train
 * Myrtti considers resorting to lincity
<Pici> I'm a fan of boggle.
<jussi01> Myrtti: pioneers :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: merh, still havenct configured the server
<jussi01> Myrtti: Ill play with you - Ill put the server here online if you like
<bazhang> techno_freak, how may we help you
<techno_freak> hi, just to clarify a doubt. whether chan ops of loco team channels are allowed to stay here?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-irc techno_freak
<techno_freak> bazhang, ah ok. thanks. i was told my team members, so thought of clarifying :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: if you look at the pioneers server list, Im sure you can figure out which one is mine
<jussi01> anyone else wanting to play, feel free to join
<Myrtti> the problem is I haven't played in two years and even then I didn't understand the rules that well...
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahh ok
<Myrtti> and the train is in Toijala
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> I think
<Myrtti> wth is that building
<Myrtti> oh, ..
<Myrtti> Hämeenlinna
<jussi01> :D
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Vilo said: !offtopic there is a password porn channel here?
<jussi01> almost there
<Pici> talking with him
<Pici> ...
<Pici> Vilo: Please ignore the message you got about this channel, the bot thought you were making a suggestion for a new factoid.
<Vilo> ahh haa
<Vilo> can i get a op?
<Pici> !language | Vilo
<ubottu> Vilo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vilo> ahhh
<Vilo> there is a porn channel password here?
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<nalioth> Vilo: is there something legitimate we can help you with?
<Pici> Vilo: I've already told you no.  Freenode is an open source software community. we dont have things like that.
<Vilo> really...your never do a handjob for your self
 * nalioth whistles a tune
 * jussi01 hugs nalioth
<bazhang>  BoltClock (n=boltcloc@cm4.sigma16.maxonline.com.sg) has left #ubuntu ("Remember: don't use `sudo rm -rf /`!")
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> unfg
 * Myrtti pokes the channel
<Myrtti> *SQUEEK*
 * mneptok deflates
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> I'm not going to say anything
<mneptok> sorry about the smell. :/
<Myrtti> just for a moment there I was having a bit of a trouble with myself mixing Finnish and English languages together
<Myrtti> bbbuuuut, nevermind that
<Myrtti> NOTHING TO SEE HERE, MOVE ALONG
<jussi01> hello ompaul :)
<ompaul> evening
<mneptok> Myrtti: tervello
<mneptok> ompaul: oy'ya.
<ompaul> mneptok, yawhayawannn
<ompaul> bud?
<ompaul> mneptok, welcome to a new world order - I order and no one pays any attention :)
 * ompaul grins
<Myrtti> mneptok: lol
<nalioth> ompaul: you need to show 'em the money when you place your order
<ompaul> nalioth, the olde show them the money trick - no wonder :)
<ompaul> anyone got a howto for qemu and audio tx across from the .iso image
<Myrtti> oh lord, I'm tired
<nalioth> so have a nice nap, Myrtti
<ubottu> In ubottu, MTecknology said: hold is /me holds <nick> until all the bad goes away but <nick> dies waiting.
<Myrtti> SOMEONE JUST FED ME A GRUMBLEMUMBLE COOKIE AND WOKE ME UP
<Myrtti> GROWL
<jussi01> it wasnt me! :D
<Myrtti> no, it was my idiotic ex
<jussi01> Myrtti: you need to learn how to turn your phone on silent
<Myrtti> jussi01: ärrinmurrinpipari
<jussi01> hehe
<nalioth> wtf is a grumblemumble cookie  ( and no, i don't want one ) ?
<Myrtti> jussi01: yeah, I've been thinking about donating the developer of Flipsilent some money so I get a Symbian signed copy of it
<jussi01> nalioth: I let Myrtti explain that one...
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> nalioth: it is a cookie that makes people grumblemumble
<Myrtti> makes people very very very grumpy
<Myrtti> similar to getting up from the wrong side of the bed
<nalioth> ah
<Myrtti> so stand back or I'll bite your head off
 * nalioth offers Myrtti a fluffy bunny
<jussi01> a pink one I hope...
<Myrtti> in recent news: I got an sms from my project manager "could you please jot down your hours and move your tasks to Testing"
<Myrtti> which reads to: I'm given freedom from Windows Hell
<Myrtti> WOOOO
<jussi01> YAY!!!!
<Myrtti> I immediately celebrated by taking a nap
<Myrtti> WOOOO
 * Myrtti sighs and takes the fluffy bunny
 * Myrtti cuddles with it since she has no one else to cuddle with
<nalioth> where are your rodents, Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> wallowing
<Myrtti> in their poo in the balcony
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> no but in reality guineapigs are too small and too fragile to cuddle with
<nalioth>  not too huggable, then,  :(
<Myrtti> cats would be more cuddlable
<Myrtti> yeah, tomorrow is a "shovel-and-pitchfork"-day
<Myrtti> just can't be arsed today
<nalioth> cats suck, imho
 * nalioth just resuced one a couple of months ago
<ikonia> nalioth: good for you, my cats are rescue cats
<jussi01> ikonia: Hei!
<jussi01> ikonia: congrats on the downgrade... oh, sorry upgrade :P
<ikonia> ha, appriciated
<Myrtti> ikonia: congrats
<Myrtti> welcome to the high prestige world of Ubuntu toilet cleaners
 * ikonia nods
<PriceChild> cats ftw!
<ikonia> yes
<PriceChild> mine is currently clawing me affectionately
<ikonia> http://www.projecthugo.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=128
<ikonia> mine is under my foot
<jussi01> Hedgies FTW!!
<ikonia> hedgie ?
<jussi01> ikonia: jussi01.com ;)
<ikonia> ahhh a hog
<jussi01> :D
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Myrtti stares at her bed
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ScottK> Would someone please come and kick-ban londar from #ubuntu-motu
<ScottK> Thanks.  Back to your regularly scheduled programming.
<Myrtti> ok, the bed starts to look better now
 * PriceChild resists
<Myrtti> grumblemumble cookies </3
 * nalioth offers Myrtti a fluffy duckling
 * Myrtti hugs nalioth
 * bazhang reads the mailing list and is confused.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-02
<bazhang> Only two people watching #ubuntu? Hmmm.
<nickrud> nalioth is too accommodating
<bazhang> at least according to the mailing list.
<nickrud> heh. You are never there, never there
<bazhang> nor are you, Jack, Myr-tti
<nickrud> speak of the devil
<bazhang> we're just ghosts. :)
<nickrud> bazhang, mostly its about the time period.
<bazhang> nickrud, aye, and for the time period in question there are plenty of folks around-->which is why the 'there are only two looking in' meme is so confusing to me, as that is clearly not the case.
<nickrud> I'm occasionally around during the early part of that period, but only by chance
<nickrud> you, I'd expect that's your prime time. You're early today
<bazhang> Jack is around all the time, as is Myr-tti
<nickrud> bazhang, for Jack and I, that's overnight. We're in bed (as any sane person would be, don't care where you live ;)
<bazhang> heh. Well I have been spending way too much on IRC; if that counts as 'not looking in', then perhaps time for a break from it all :)
<nickrud> crap
<Jack_Sparrow> fujisan is already banned in offtopic, kubuntu, kde4 and in ops, I just added ubuntu..  we should remove the ban in ops unless he has already been kicked for behavior here as well
<buffalochicken> you should try buffalo chicken
<mneptok> that's nice, dear.
<mneptok> *patpat*
<buffalochicken> its spicy
<buffalochicken> and hot
<nalioth> too accomodating of what?
<nickrud> plush toys
<bazhang> andy_> when i insall perl i dont see it on my Applications list why ???? anyone ?
<Hobbsee> because ti doesn't have a .desktop file, and he needs to run it from the command line?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it doesn't come with a shiny IDE? how disappointing
<Hobbsee> heh
<bazhang> he cant be that confused
<nickrud> silly ops
<ajmitch> python at least has idle :)
<nickrud> seems the bots aren't catching floods
<nickrud> ah, there they go. just really laggy
<SNuxoll> can someone deal with endafy in -ot
 * SNuxoll is not in the mood to shout !ops in the middle of a very inflamed argument right now
 * nickrud considers it, since it's all he can do
<SNuxoll> nickrud: ?
<nickrud> ops!
<SNuxoll> lol
<nalioth> anyone have ljls email address?
<SNuxoll> well, he seems to have stopped so I'll bid yo adio
<nickrud> nalioth if you've not found ljl's address yet, check my pm
<Hobbsee> i'm sure Jack_Sparrow can deal with any problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hobbsee dont look at me.. I dont have ops in there
<bazhang> neither do I, though would be glad to have them :)
 * nickrud is of two minds on that. Need ops there, I don't spend any time there to speak of
<Jack_Sparrow> We have had a couple of proples come from there lately and no ops around
<Jack_Sparrow> Dont need another channel .. especially one that needs babysitting
<bazhang> its more than having ops there though, need to actually *interact* to keep the natives calm.
<nickrud> ok, how to I revert to a previous factoid (stupid git, me)
<bazhang> !bazhang
<ubottu> abuser.
<nickrud> hahah
<bazhang> !no forget bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> we'll never be able to forget bazhang
<bazhang> !forget bazhang
<ubottu> I'll forget that, bazhang
<bazhang> like so ^^ :)
<nickrud> I did a !ask | and it took a new meaning. Already fixed ;(
<Hobbsee> nickrud: i don't much either, yet still manage to be remembered.  go figure.
<nickrud> oh, that is a cruel statement.
<Hobbsee> ?
<nickrud> either
<Hobbsee> oh, that referred to the comment: [14:13] * nickrud is of two minds on that. Need ops there, I don't spend any time there to speak of
<Hobbsee> damn this typing-in-two-channels business.
<nickrud> ah, wrong comment reply ;)
<bazhang> oh the 'not enough ops' controversy
<nickrud> heh. When I got asked, I already knew that was the case
<nickrud> barrel scraping and all that
<bazhang> far from it.
<bazhang> la creme de la creme :)
<nickrud> old, stale cream does float
<nickrud> bazhang take a look at aphroneo.net, do you see a hardy source link and the fsf email signup?
<nickrud> nm
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24392/ nickrud
<nickrud> bazhang ok, he can see it. Just wasn't looking well
<bazhang> cheers nickrud :)
<nickrud> providing/fixing sources.list was how I first got involved in this. The tools are much better now, but it still helps to have one on the net to point at ;)
<bazhang> I am bookmarking that link :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, nikrud said: nikrud is preferred
<nikrud> gotta get that nik attached to launchpad I guess
<Hobbsee> anyone got any major objections if i forward kahrytan back to #ubuntu from #ubuntu-devel?
<Hobbsee> the driveby requests, uselessness, and/or general offtopicness of what he's saying aren't really appreciated
<Hobbsee> probably ditto -motu
<nalioth> forward him back?
<Hobbsee> as in, banforward to #ubuntu
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (pornlover)
<jpds> Hobbsee: wouldn't a normal ban cut it?
<Hobbsee> jpds: i'm sure it could, but i don't see the point?
<Hobbsee> either way, he'll still complain
<jussi01> Hobbsee: that sounds a sane solution to me
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I'd say "please"
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hmm?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: plasea banforward him
<Tm_T> please even, mmh, nice typo
<Hobbsee> ahh
<nickrud> Hobbsee please don't ;(
<Hobbsee> nickrud: why?
<nickrud> I like not seeing him, you keep him ;)
<nickrud> or maybe to offtopic
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> he's in there anyway, i thought?
<nalioth> if he's being disruptive, please advise him of such.  if he continues, ban him where he is being disruptive
<nickrud> just a general complaint, probably better lost in the flow in #ubuntu. He'll probably just dance on that edge there again
<nickrud> he's gotten much better at that.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yes, i figured.
<bazhang> he's banned in offtopic
<bazhang> what's the vietnam channel? is there one?
<nalioth> bazhang: #ubuntu-vn ?
<bazhang> nobody there but thanks nalioth
<Myrtti> moin
<bazhang> icq does not work in pidgin; be forewarned :)
<Myrtti> ah, but it does
<Myrtti> there is a patch for it
<bazhang> really? got a link Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> http://www.joeterranova.net/2008/07/01/icq-woes-for-pidgin/
<bazhang> sweet :)
<Myrtti> I personally just yesterday recompiled my bitlbee from bzr and it appears as if the icq woes for it have been fixed too
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: dude, that ApOgEE guy is creepy :-S
 * Myrtti noms on her coconut pancakes
<Myrtti> nomnom
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, what did he do?
<Hobbsee> [15:13] --> kahrytan has joined this channel (n=kahrytan@unaffiliated/kahrytan).
<Hobbsee> [15:14] <kahrytan> When is Ubuntu going to start using gfxboot  with grub? openSUSE and Linux Mint have the right idea. grub in ubuntu is ugly. and makes ubuntu look unpolished.
<Hobbsee> [15:15] <-- kahrytan has left this server (Client Quit).
<Hobbsee> is the most recent.
<Hobbsee> he's been in and out of there, prattling on, for days.
 * Hobbsee has warned him about being offtopic once so far, but given no other warnings.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i was referring to apogee but i assume that was -devel?
<Hobbsee> it apperas his idea of help (which he took to #ubuntu-motu, for some reason) for the isntaller was to say that the ubuntu installer wasn't very good, and that someone should make it look like $otherdistro because it was better.  no reasons given as to why.
<Hobbsee> oh, my error.
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: just how he keeps greeting you.  then tries greeting persia
<gouki> Hi. If someone sets a new cloak for my nickname, will I lose Ubuntu's cloak or both of them will be displayed?
<elkbuntu> well, ubuntu's grub is ugly, but the entitled attitude is uglier, yes
 * Hobbsee thought his commetns in the meeting were a bit...strange...too
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you'll probably find that to be bad english
<Hobbsee> well, my thought was that a) he was in the wrong place, and b) he had no actual things on how to make it better.
<Hobbsee> i meant the part towards the end, where he wanted to know all about you personally, as you'd been interviewing him.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, both are part of the attitude
<Hobbsee> true
<Myrtti> gouki: hi
<gouki> Hi Myrtti
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, ah, that
<Myrtti> gouki: presumably, but you'd prolly get an answer quicker in #freenode
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah - something i wouldn't attribute to bad english
<Hobbsee> gouki: they can be merged together - people like PriceChild's are
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i'd attribute it to different culture though
<Hobbsee> iirc
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: quite possibly.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, cloak merging seems to only happen under very select certain circumstances
<Hobbsee> ah
<gouki> elkbuntu, who controls it?
<elkbuntu> in my knowledgebase, it involves only pdpc donation cloaks, or staff - i might be wrong and they might flex it more now
<elkbuntu> gouki, freenode.
<elkbuntu> gouki, we dont really get much say in it
<gouki> elkbuntu, got it. Well, thank you all for the support. I'll try my luck in #freenode
<elkbuntu> gl!
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> !away > ara_lunch
<ubottu> ara_lunch, please see my private message
<Myrtti> I know I'm mean
 * jussi01 sighs, he is doing it again: [14:53:55] <flaccid> CostaRicanQuaker, its probably too hard for you.
<bazhang> wow
 * Myrtti wiggles her fingers
<Myrtti> THAT JUST SETS ME OFF THE EDGE
<bazhang> he wont answer *my* question (must think its too hard for me)
<jussi01> bazhang: never mind him
<jussi01> he is just being flaccid...
 * jussi01 sighs and goes back to work...
<bazhang> oh the sudo su :(
<jussi01> ok, really going back to work now
 * Pici thinks flaccid should be brought in here the next time he says something like that
 * bazhang thinks it should have happened long ago
<jussi01> bazhang: it has
<Myrtti> wasn't he here just monday
<Myrtti> ...
 * Pici demands justice
<Myrtti> without ANY success
<bazhang> to no apparent effect
 * Pici also demands candy
 * Myrtti gives Pici a grape
<Myrtti> nomnom
 * Pici noms
<bazhang> got to eat; back in a bit
<jussi01> Pici: are you still around?
<Pici> jussi01: yep
<jussi01> Pici: watch kubuntu for me if you have a min - I really have to work, and Eaglescreen is giving random bad advice
<jussi01> oh cripes, ban me or something, I have to do work!
<Myrtti> I'd emp you but I don't have powah
<jussi01> !-aptfix
<ubottu> aptfix is <alias> aptlock - added by LjL on 2007-02-01 18:43:04 - last edited by LjL on 2007-10-21 15:34:23
<jussi01> !fixapt is <alias>aptlock
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> yay for lag
<Myrtti> GO TO WORK YOU LAZY IRC BUM DONT YOU HAVE ANYTHING BETTER TO DO!
 * Myrtti takes a hot poker
<Pici> Yes ma'am
<Myrtti> WORK
<Pici> MUSH
 * Myrtti prods jussi01 
<Myrtti> WORK DAMNIT
<Myrtti> *pssssshhh*
<Myrtti> I think that might have done the trick
<jussi01> not looking at #kubuntu not looking at #kubuntu not looking at #kubuntu
 * Myrtti waves the hot poker
 * Myrtti prods again
<Myrtti> *PSSSSHHH*
<jussi01> ouch!!
<Myrtti> work
<Myrtti> mmmmmm
<bazhang> battling misinformation
<Pici> where?
<bazhang> ie two sources battling it out to give the least helpful advice
<bazhang> eaglescreen and flaccid
<bazhang> although flaccid is not so much misinforming as just dismissive
<Myrtti> I need a slap
<Pici> Myrtti: whys that?
<elkbuntu> sometimes i wish certain people would stick to their threats..
<Myrtti> Pici: oooooooh, nevermind
<jussi01> elkbuntu: huh?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, some of the ones who threaten to stop 'helping'
<jussi01> :) yeah
<jussi01> Id agree with that
<Pici> I didnt even know this many people still used ICQ
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: icqbug is <reply> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
 * Pici slaps ubottu 
<jussi01> Pici: @login
<Pici> jussi01: I did
<jussi01> Pici: does it still not work?
<Pici> jussi01: no, it does.
<Pici> jussi01: I didnt didnt do it before
 * Myrtti hmmmmles
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/tags/aceraspire3100/
<|v|4s7e|2> how do i set a folder and all sub files and folders readable and writable to everyon
<ikonia> |v|4s7e|2: join the channel #ubuntu to get ubuntu support
<Pici> |v|4s7e|2: You appear to be forwarded to #ubuntu-ops because of your quit message
<Pici> |v|4s7e|2: Would you please change it to something less offensive?
<|v|4s7e|2> oops, i did, sumtin mustv happened, ill change it
<|v|4s7e|2> it shouldhave been "leaving" for about 2 days
<Pici> The last times you left it was "kiss my ass"
<|v|4s7e|2> a while ago
<|v|4s7e|2> its leaving now
<|v|4s7e|2> hangon, ill exit and rejoin, tell me what it is
<|v|4s7e|2> what was it?
<Pici> "Leaving"
<|v|4s7e|2> good
<Pici> You're all set for #ubuntu now :)
<|v|4s7e|2> thanx
<Pici> OS_X: How can we help you today?
<OS_X> oh sorry, i just wanted to see what it was like in this room
<ikonia> Has anyone got the most current version of auto_bleh.pl ?
<Pici> OS_X: Well, I'll call your attention to the channel topic then.
<Pici> ikonia: I dont use it, sorry. Just aliases here for irssi./
<OS_X> oh ok
<ikonia> Pici: your rare then ;)
<ikonia> just dragged a version down from the web but it's borked
<ikonia> I may follow your example pici
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com/2008/06/23/irssi-aliases-scripts/
<Myrtti> ikonia: I don't use that script either
<ikonia> then your clearly l33t
<Myrtti> I used to use it, but it sucks
<Myrtti> OS_X: so...
<ikonia> Pici: good little page, thanks
<OS_X> yea
<OS_X> well i'll tell you one thing guys, Ubuntu is soooo much better than windows
<Myrtti> innit?! X-D
<OS_X> more stable and better performance
<OS_X> vista sucks
 * Myrtti pokes Pici
<Pici> Yessss?
<OS_X> yes :)
<Myrtti> OS_X: so that's great to hear
<Myrtti> OS_X: anything else, especially regarding /topic?
<Pici> OS_X: If you're looking for a chat channel about ubuntu, may I point you to #ubuntu-offtopic.  -ops is for operator issues only.
<OS_X> oh ok, i apologize for interupting this channel
<OS_X> i'll definitely have a look in that room
<Myrtti> no probs :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrti can you fix the !icqbug factoid to let people know 2.4.3 is in getdeb.net and is patched to again work with icq
<Myrtti> !icqbug
<ubottu> A fix for ICQ within Pidgin is currently underway.  Within a few days we should see it moved into the -updates repository.
<Pici> I'm not sure if we should be pointing people to getdeb though
<Myrtti> erm, why should we ... exactly
<ikonia> Pici: I'm sure pidgin is being patched and re-packaged as we speak
<ikonia> Pici: just need a pidigin maintainer to confirm it
<Pici> ikonia: It is, I spoke to -motu earlier about the SRU
<ikonia> ahhh well done
<ikonia> so I guess the advice is "sit tight"
<Jack_Sparrow> For how long
<Pici> Just that -proposed is currently locked due to the impending 8.04.1 release, but once that is done it will be moved there and then shortly after into -updates.
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: The best ETA I could get was 'a few days'
<Myrtti> OS_X: so, anything else?
<ikonia> Pici: thats not a bad turn around
<Pici> I'm guessing less than a week.
<Pici> !idle | OS_X
<ubottu> OS_X: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ikonia> as long as it doesn't drag on like the flash episode
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt having icq for a week would be devastating for some users.. I dont use it.. but the people I know that do.. are addicted to it like it was crack
<jussi01> ikonia: did you get the latest autobleh? if not join #dib5sn and check the topic :)
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: yup, it can be a problem
<ikonia> jussi01: I'll look now, thanks
<Pici> such is life
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Jack_Sparrow> Perhaps write a more complete factoid suggesting they wait but if not..
<Jack_Sparrow> How many days has icq not worked?
<Pici> 2?
<Myrtti> ok ok ok here it comes
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Pici> Myrtti: -offtopic ?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici or less
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: 2 at the max./
 * Myrtti screams
<Jack_Sparrow> Im having a bit of a reaction to my meds at the moment..  back in a few
<Myrtti> my bwain huwts
<Myrtti> ;___;
<ikonia> !idle | OS_X
<ubottu> OS_X: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Myrtti> I cries!
<Myrtti> I give up _o_
<Myrtti> I guess my tolerance on newbs today isn't at its best
<Jack_Sparrow> I have been grumpy since I had to bury Hardy.. my pet Heron
<Jack_Sparrow> http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/1088/dsc24991400fz1.jpg
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I dont see a heron in that
<Jack_Sparrow> just his head.. wrong pic  one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> http://img105.imageshack.us/img105/5937/dsc25052000vx3.jpg
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici see him in that one
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Just a fledgling, but still it broke my heart.. all five of the others are doing well
<jbroome> Wondering if the  ban *!*@silenceisdefeat.org [by ompaul!n=ompaul@gnewsense/friend/ompaul, 2792961 secs ago]  can be lifted.  sd.org is a free shell service, seems a shame to ban all the users
<jussi01> jbroome: ompaul isnt here at the moment, but you will need to ask him. he usually come in soon though.
<Jack_Sparrow> jbroome are those not the most abusive users hiding behind there
<nalioth> jbroome: the abuse to 'good user' ratio is very high from that vector
 * Pici agrees
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici what was that one that we worked to allow middbit or something
<Pici> mibbit, yes. But thats not a web gateway, not a free shell service.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici the bots were re-written to apply an exempt for them
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Pici> Yes. They get forwarded to #ubuntu-proxy-users and the bots apply ban exemptions in #ubuntu for them.
<jbroome> Ahh, gotcha.  glad i have a cloak then. :)
 * Pici watches God420 
<Jack_Sparrow> Still not sure what he did besides try to run warcrqaft
<Jack_Sparrow> none of that should have changed his partitions or boot
<Pici> I'm not sure if hes trolling or not
<Pici> I suspect he is
<Jack_Sparrow> I vote troll..
<mneptok> i vote Kodos
<Pici> soundray: I'm thinking the same as you, I have a feeling
<soundray> I'm a bit upset about this -- I feel abused
<Myrtti> have I missed out on something?
<Pici> soundray: banned
<soundray> Thanks Pici
<Pici> soundray: sorry it had to go for this long
<Pici> 12:36:43 <?Prometheum7> What did you request me to get kicked for?
<Pici> 12:37:02 <Pici> I didn't request it, I did it.  If you have an issue you can ask in #ubuntu-ops
<soundray> Myrtti: this guy was pretending to look for help, pastebinning contradictory stuff etc. -- now after a nick change, he's dishing out advice
<Myrtti> ah, right
<Myrtti> got confused there
<soundray> Myrtti: very much beginner type questions
<Myrtti> I suddenly remembered why I'm feeling so out of sorts and queezy and ready to collapse - I've not taken my meds in two days and the nearby pharmacy is closed
<Pici> Definite troll. Hes looking up my nickserv info
<Myrtti> I think I'll just -- zone out for tonight
<Myrtti> smack me if I do something incoherent
<Pici> I'm going for lunch, feel free to work with him if he come sin there
<soundray> Enjoy you lunch, and thanks again for your quick help
<Myrtti> will try
<soundray> *your
<soundray> Myrtti: doesn't seem like this person will be joining.
<ikonia> would someone verify a potential bug I've just logged
<ikonia> I don't want to ask in "busy" channels in case I am correct
<ikonia> it has security implications
<PriceChild> if you marked it as a security bug its hidden from us
<ikonia> I appriciate that, hence why I thought I'd "ask" someone to just check/test it
<ikonia> it worked on a test server I have here
<ikonia> but that could be a borked install (I'm %99.9 it's not)
<jussi01> ikonia: if its not ubuntu specific (ie. i have kubuntu) i can
<ikonia> jussi01: be good to know - check the permissions on /sbin/shutdown for me please
<ikonia> is it world executable
<Pici> http://pastebin.com/f32c408c5
<PriceChild> -rwxr-xr-x
<ikonia> not good
<Pici> Anyway, the troll's hostname was in use by two nicks, one of which was in #hacktalk
<Pici> I dont plan on responding via pm.
<ikonia> PriceChild: jussi01 thanks, bug logged
<PriceChild> ikonia: how does that thing check if you're root?
<ikonia> PriceChild: it doesn't
<ikonia> well
<PriceChild> it does...
<ikonia> thats not true
<ikonia> yes, your right - it does
<PriceChild> $ /sbin/shutdown now
<PriceChild> shutdown: Need to be root
<ikonia> no no- your right
<ikonia> it does it off your UID,
<ikonia> however in domain situations LDAP/NIS thats easy to change
<ikonia> eg: your "admin" UID is set and doesn't have to be 0
<PriceChild> if its easy to change your uid to root's in those situations... then you're screwed anyway though? :/
<ikonia> PriceChild: not quite
<ikonia> it's not easy to change your uid to root,
<ikonia> however in domain based systems it doesnt have to be 0
<PriceChild> oh sorry
<ikonia> so anyone who controls any form of AD/Ldap/NIS (not so much) schema
<ikonia> can put them selves in UID for $admin and gain control/shutdown a machine
<ikonia> shutdown is supposed to be root:root 550
<ikonia> to stop this
<ikonia> (sorry, don't know whats happened to my punctuation)
<ikonia> see what the bug comes back with - it may get ignored as "not worth it" which is fine
<ikonia> more serious for "server" environments rather than the majority market of desktops
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.wippiespace.com/webcam/pic.jpeg
<Myrtti> ♥
<Pici> can someone take care of 13:15:30 >>>> SidStudios (n=Sid@cm4.psi167.maxonline.com.sg) has joined #kubuntu
<Pici>  in #kubuntu ?
<Pici> thats god420/prometheum7
<Pici> needs a kb
<jussi01> Pici: Ill watch
<Pici> 13:15:44 <SidStudios> Anyone know where I can get Ubuntu Goatse Gibbon?
<Pici> jussi01: Hes already trolled #ubuntu, and gotten a ban there.
<jussi01> Pici: I know - but each channel on merit
<Pici> k
<jussi01> ok then...
<Myrtti> jussi01: ♥
<nalioth> he's crossed that line already
<nalioth> hairy hardon ?  goatse gibbon ?  yeah right.
<jussi01> heh, didnt see the goatse gibbon one,
<TheSheep> jussi01: good for you
<jussi01> TheSheep: rofl
<Pici> nalioth: Did Sid msg you?
<nalioth> Pici: he did
<ubottu> laga called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<nalioth> inbound
<SidStudios> I would like to know why I was banned from #Kubuntu so I don't make the same mistake again
<nalioth> SidStudios: you don't see anything wrong with what you were adding to the channel?
<SidStudios> I was just asking how to use my BCM4311 card with Gutsy Gibbon
<nalioth> you were?
<SidStudios> Ok ok, I've been reading a bit too much Encyclopedia Dramatica
<nalioth> 1215018925 12:15 < SidStudios> Anyone know where I can get Ubuntu Goatse Gibbon?
<Myrtti> you think?
<nalioth> 1215018949 12:15 < SidStudios> I need it because Hairy Hardon won't install my Wireless drivers
<Myrtti> funnaeh.
<Pici> Needless to say, your actions in #ubuntu had already put you on thin ice.
<SidStudios> Pici: Can I buy an unban?
<Myrtti> can I haz flavr?
<jussi01> SidStudios: we dont accept bribes
<nalioth> most bans don't last 24h, SidStudios
<SidStudios> I was just comparing it to support that I could buy for any other OS
<SidStudios> I know that your IRC channels are top notch
<Myrtti> and you know why they are?
<Pici> We don't appreciate being taken for a ride.
<PriceChild> SidStudios: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid - very reasonable
<Myrtti> because we do not tolerate that kind of behaviour
<SidStudios> Because people tell me to do "sudo halt" instead of "sudo shutdown -now" which allows me to potentially lose unsaved data?
<SidStudios> I felt bad when I heard of its' side effects
<Pici> sudo halt calls shutdown....  but thats not what we're talking about.
<SidStudios> Can you at least give me a second chance?
<SidStudios> Please?
<SidStudios> How come you haven't banned Ars Technica off the internetz for calling ubuntu "horny heron"
<nalioth> SidStudios: this is about you.  not anyone else.
<nalioth> SidStudios: see you tomorrow in #kubuntu
<SidStudios> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SidStudios> Oh
<dangergrrl> hi... i would quite respectfully like to know why referring an apparently clueless local user to a in person local users group for help would be considered offtopic
<jussi01> dangergrrl: come again?
<PriceChild> dangergrrl: Which channel?
<dangergrrl> if offering someone honest help is not desired, i will no longer bother to offer help
<dangergrrl> #ubuntu
<PriceChild> dangergrrl: People providing help and support in #ubuntu is always welcomed.
<dangergrrl> i asked Jack_Sparrow who kicked me why he did it and he declined to answer
<dangergrrl> the guy turned out to b a troll anyhow
<PriceChild> dangergrrl: But I don't think suggesting someone go to an inperson meeting, rather than just helping fix things immediately is the best way to go.
<SidStudios> So should one get banned for such a thing?
<mneptok> dangergrrl: and ban evasion sucks.
<dangergrrl> perhaps but if you only have one machine and want help with the boot procedure
<PriceChild> SidStudios: could you clarify your question please?
<Pici> mneptok: I believe it was a kick, not a ban.
<dangergrrl> i did not purposely evade a ban, the client did it because dangergrrl_ is not registered
<dangergrrl> or maybe it is, i don´t remember
<mneptok> Pici: you may be right.
<Jack_Sparrow> I am back...
<dangergrrl> had to kill my x server because i had a mouse grab :( and i don´t know how to break such
<SidStudios> Pici has a nice website header, nonetheless
<PriceChild> SidStudios: lets stay on topic please.
<SidStudios> PriceChild: Sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok it was a kick not a ban
<ompaul> SidStudios, if there is nothing else please come back tomorrow
 * ompaul growls the word remove - not kick
<dangergrrl> anyhow i´ll drop it, i´m just displeased because i was honestly offering help and i never ask for help without googling for answers
<ompaul> SidStudios, please check the topic of this channel than#
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> SidStudios, was there something else?
<SidStudios> IOW: Stop being such arrogant cocks to Dangergrrl; I honestly couldn't care about #Ubuntu/#Kubuntu, and honestly, I logged on to troll. Who the fuck said I was idling anyways?
<ompaul> ohh well
<ompaul> we have had a troll from that isp since as long as I can remember
<ompaul> I wonder if it the same person for the last three or four or so years
<ompaul> mneptok, pingalingaponggo
<Myrtti> ompaul: you just CRACK ME UP
<ompaul> Myrtti, you have a low cracking value ;-)
<ompaul> good to know you find me funny
<Pici> banned from -offtopic now too
<ompaul> doing the rounds eh?
<Myrtti> no I just imagined you calling the BAT phone :-D
<Pici> ahaha
<Myrtti> "pingalingaponggo" "this is bat residence, mneptok"
<ompaul> hehehe
<jussi01> weird I remember sidstudios from a while back... hrmm
<PriceChild> my logs show tm_t claiming he's trolling a while ago
<Myrtti> "yes, this is Sir Ompaul calling, is Batman around?" <lowers his voice> "This is batman"
<ompaul> ahh
<PriceChild> oh wait no, was jussi01
<Pici> Myrtti: :D
<ompaul> jussi01, was a troll?
 * ompaul grins
<PriceChild> Wed Mar 19
 * jussi01 slaps ompaul
<Myrtti> ooh, kinky
<ompaul> HARDER!
 * Myrtti gets the popcorn
<jussi01> PriceChild: that sounds about right
<Tm_T> PriceChild: hmmmmmmmm
<Pici> o.o
<PriceChild> someone also called the ops on him on the 20th
<Myrtti> "Same BAT channel, same BAT time!"
<Pici> Can irssi be configured to show the date in the logfiles it creates?
<ompaul> ubotu> m1r called the ops in #ubuntu () [09:20] <jussi01> Tm_T: sidstudios trolling [09:41] <jussi01> Hmmm, ...
<ompaul> irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/03/19/%23ubuntu-ops.txt - 48k
<jussi01> Pici: /me thought so...
<ompaul> SidStudios is slowly earning himself enough rope
<ompaul> yeap classic I want to be removed tactics
<PriceChild> pici /set timestamp_format
<mneptok> ompaul: oy?
<PriceChild> Pici: something like %Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S might be suitable for you
<ompaul> mneptok, how are you this fine (read very very wet) wednesday
<Pici> PriceChild: Exactly what I was looking for, thanks
<mneptok> ompaul: ask me in 60m, when i get to the office
<PriceChild> Pici: whoops sorry that's for displayed stuff
<ompaul> mneptok, dinner almost ready :-)
<Pici> PriceChild: yes, I see that now
<PriceChild> pici: /set log_timestamp
<Myrtti> mine are rotated *yawn*
<Pici> PriceChild: That works
<Myrtti> irkkiloki/$tag/$0-%Y%m%d.log
<Pici> hmmm
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<ompaul> Myrtti, sup?
 * ompaul is no longer funny?
<Myrtti> oooooo good for now ;-)
<Myrtti> but just having bad wibes on something
<Myrtti> generally good
<Myrtti> I'm happy and all ♥
<Myrtti> a bit dizzy though
<Myrtti> oh, and my uh-oh was a bit too early
<nalioth> too many grumblecookies  :(
 * ompaul goes to install something insane on something that used to be sane
<ompaul> this should be fun
<Myrtti> nalioth: but I've not had any today
<nalioth> Myrtti: if they're bad enough, i'm sure they can have lasting effects  :(
 * Myrtti sighs
<Myrtti> oh, this one didn't have long term effects
<Myrtti> I forgot what I was doing
<Tm_T> hugging me?
<Myrtti> grinding my teeth actually
<Myrtti> so christel is going to lrl after all or that's what I gather from her blog post...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> oh well
<Myrtti> on related news
<Myrtti> http://forum.lolcode.com/viewtopic.php?id=51
<Myrtti> my inner Star Wars geek is awakened somehow
<nalioth> Myrtti: looking forward to the new movie?
<ubottu> ASULutzy called the ops in #ubuntu (sexy_)
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild Fine tuning the ban or did I shoot a bystander
<PriceChild> i had already mutted, was removing it leaving your ban
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Myrtti> nalioth: the new Star Wars movie?
<Myrtti> nalioth: whatwhen where
<PriceChild> muted even
<Dave2> .vack
<Dave2> .
<nalioth> Myrtti: http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/starwarstheclonewars/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-meeting, cjwatson said: ubottu's clock is slow
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (JSPBball)
<tomaw> JSPBball quit after removal
<Jack_Sparrow> I went back and got him
<tomaw> aye
<tomaw> he came back, did the same to #gentoo.  klined.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-03
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Madpilot> giant netsplattery...
<nalioth> Madpilot: unplug your xbox and plug the network back in, please  :P
<Madpilot> nalioth, I was about to ask you not to trip over any more network cables :)
<bluefoxx> can i get unbanned please? or at least know why i was banned when i havent even logged on in a few weeks?
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> bluefoxx: does hte nick "gladdOS" mean anything to you?
<stdin> seems you were banned for nickspam
<Hobbsee> or cheese, or wikipedia
<bluefoxx> Hobbsee;  other than being related to portal, a strange obsession a friend has and a website i spend far to much time on, nope
<stdin> or cthulhu, or wrath
<bluefoxx> fantasy creature, and a handle a friend of mine goes by...
<bluefoxx> hmm...
<stdin> or envy, or apple, stevej, stevejobs
<bluefoxx> thatcould have been the day i left my laptop with a friend....
<bluefoxx> and it probabally went into standby instead of shut down...
<stdin> well someone with your nick and IP changed their nick repeatedly in #ubuntu on 2008-06-22
<bluefoxx> well at any rate, can i perhaphs get an unban?
<stdin> around 10:02-10:08 UTC
<stdin> bluefoxx: do you understand the rule we have about repeated nick changing in busy channels like #ubuntu ?
<bluefoxx> i understand it...
<bluefoxx> the person who borrowed my laptop apparently didnt >. >
<bluefoxx> note to self> change default password sooner on next free computer <<
<bluefoxx> am i unbanned?
<stdin> if someone with access in #ubuntu wants to unban you, yeah
<bluefoxx> T^T
<bluefoxx> back to the forums...
<stdin> guess he'll just have to wait until he want's to ask again
<jussi01> yep, was about to go and unban him.... :/
<Hobbsee> LjL!
<jussi01> anyone seeing fujisan in #freenode?
<jussi01> should weunban him from here?
<stdin> jussi01: depends, are you up for a bitch-fest and to eventually ban him again after excessive abuse?
<stdin> (he said sarcastically)
<jussi01> stdin: sounds fun...
<jussi01> :P
<Hobbsee> jussi01: no.
<gnomefreak> he has no reason to be in here anyway
<Hobbsee> only for appeals
<jussi01> Im sorry, irc does not get sarcasm across properly...
<gnomefreak> we have IRCC meetings to handle that ;)
<jussi01> I should have added some sort of smiley...
<Hobbsee> what, the non-existant ones?
<stdin> he's someone who has decided that the rules do not apply to them, because they are super special and are lord god of all IRC
<Hobbsee> stdin: and should harass anyone who dares to tell him otherwise, yes.
<jussi01> hehe, even the mention of the name and boom bitc fest :P
<gnomefreak> none-existant?
<gnomefreak> stdin: is he banned in ubuntu* channels?
<gnomefreak> if not than unbanning him here doesnt matter
<jussi01> hrm, whi is the following ban in -irc? [09:29:25] * 367 #ubuntu-irc ljl!*@* sagan.freenode.net 1213215046
<stdin> gnomefreak: not all
<gnomefreak> stdin: atleast #ubuntu #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> ?
<jussi01> -offtopic also iirc
<stdin> in ubuntu, -offtopic, -devel, kubuntu
<gnomefreak> ok atleast the busy channels
<jussi01> Hobbsee: NOOOO...
<stdin> and has been banned in kubuntu-offtopic and -devel
<stdin> oh, and -kde4
<Hobbsee> jussi01: methinks he's a bad liar.  *shrug*
<stdin> because they refused to respect the rules
<gnomefreak> honestly if he is that much trouble banning him in all *ubuntu-devel channels would be best
 * gnomefreak pissed off at kde4+python
<stdin> and yes, they were properly warned and asked to follow the rules *before* I kicked or banned
<stdin> so they had plenty of chance to comply if they wanted
<jussi01> gnomefreak: if and when he joins them and makes a uisance of himself
 * jussi01 doesnt agree with blanket bans
<gnomefreak> jussi01: but the dev channels should have to let him start up first if he is that bad of a "screw the rules" and ranting
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: who, fujisan, or?
<gnomefreak> yes fujisan
<stdin> he wasn't pre-emptively banned from anywhere IIRC
<Hobbsee> no, he only got banned from everywhere that he was, i was, and i had access to after he started harrassing me in those channels.
<Hobbsee> although i think by the last few, i'd ban on sight
<Hobbsee> (as it was pretty obvious that he wasn't planning on stopping)
 * gnomefreak never met him :(
<Hobbsee> lucky guy
<jussi01> gnomefreak: think yourself lucky
<gnomefreak> oh please he cant be that bad
<gnomefreak> can he? i mean worse than the user that used be yell at us for anything we did (name excapes me)
<gnomefreak> escapes
<gnomefreak> i havent seen him in a very very long time
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: there are many ways to annoy continously, and break multiple rules at a time.
<Hobbsee> as for which ones are worse...that's a hard question
<gnomefreak> yeah thats true
<gnomefreak> ranting in this channel becasue you didnt remove someone else everyday that was extreamly bad
<gnomefreak> s/you/we
<Hobbsee> fun
<gnomefreak> i know most of you should remember him if i remember the name you will recalll him
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, HymnToLife said: !ops | DankTank is a troll
<Myrtti> what the...
<Madpilot> potty-mouthed troll. Gone.
<Madpilot> morning Myrtti
<Myrtti> morning Madpilot
<Myrtti> I wonder why ubottu didn't say that Hymntolife called ops in #ubuntu (Danktank is a troll)
<Myrtti> it SHOULD have said it
<Madpilot> bot's format been changed again, I guess?
<Myrtti> ... not that I know of
<Myrtti> that is the format the bot gives when someone attempts to change a factoid
<Myrtti> or do a new one
<Madpilot> ah, you're right, that's the "someone unauthorized has tried to tell me something" bot message, not the "trouble" one.
<Madpilot> Odd
 * Myrtti pokes stdin, jussi01 
<Myrtti> ^
<Madpilot> Anyway, it's past midnight here, I've KB'd my weekly troll, and I need sleep.
<Madpilot> later, all
<gnomefreak> its well past midnight here
<Tm_T> hi kids
 * gnomefreak too old to be a kid but hi anyway ;)
<Myrtti> I'm starting to dislike iDN
<Myrtti> he has some issues with someone being female in the Interhwebs
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> /who 203.193.154.146
 * Hobbsee blinks.
<Myrtti> could be legit though
<Myrtti> prolly is
<Myrtti> but...
<Hobbsee> on what planet would someone run so many pidgin clients, on a legit machine?
<Myrtti> NAT?
<Hobbsee> which, at least the first 2, have been idle for similar periods of time
<Hobbsee> could be.
<Hobbsee> @now india
<ubottu> Hobbsee: Error: Unknown timezone: india - Full list: http://jussi01.com/web/timezones.html
<jussi01> *chomp*
<jussi01> stdin: can you change that to a tinyurl or something?
<Myrtti> wth
<Myrtti> is he reading the goddamn logs?
<DJones> Hi, I know you normally hae a policy of kicking talking bots from #ubuntu, there's one called Halitosis that has just responded to a !help command at 11:37 UK time, not seen it answer anybody else
 * elkbuntu orders pizza in
<elkbuntu> halitosis is so a known
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<Myrtti> I just banned the ip
<Myrtti> removed and banned the ip
<dmseg> pleae unban mettler
<Myrtti> errr
<Myrtti> 13:44 @,- mode/#ubuntu [-zb %mettler!*@*] by FloodBot1
<Myrtti> yes?
<dmseg> yes
<Myrtti> yes?
<dmseg> yes
<Myrtti> he is unbanned?
<dmseg> lemme check just a sec
<dmseg> is he?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<dmseg> heh? why
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> why wouldn't he be
<Myrtti> it was a mute on flood ban
<Myrtti> given automatically by the floodbots
<Myrtti> taken off automatically by the floodbots
<dmseg> kk sorry i know that its not yet removed (1hour period right?)
<Myrtti> ok, which channel then
<Myrtti> since we're not talking about same channels then
<dmseg> no its #ubuntu
<dmseg> Myrtti: leave it ill get ops for me
<Myrtti> errr
<Myrtti> I am one of the ops
<Myrtti> there is no ban on #ubuntu for mettler
<dmseg> Myrtti: heh iam syaing even iam one
<dmseg> dont use it generally
<Myrtti> say what?
<dmseg> Myrtti: op myself
<dmseg> Myrtti: gimme voice or ops
<Myrtti> SAY WHAT?
<dmseg> Myrtti: give me ops
<Myrtti> NO?
<dmseg> Myrtti: why?
<dmseg> elkbuntu: does
<dmseg> Myrtti: done thankx
<elkbuntu> why am i being pinged?
<Myrtti> I've got NO idea
<Myrtti> I haven't understood this discussion from the first place
<dmseg> elkbuntu: srry about that
<elkbuntu> he obviously wanted to call some backup for you
<dmseg> elkbuntu: why cant i op anymore
<elkbuntu> i can op fine.
<dmseg> elkbuntu: it says you do not have authorization was doing that yesterday
<elkbuntu> dmseg, try doing it in a channel you have access in, not ours
<dmseg> elkbuntu: how can i op for past 1month and now i ave no access? (whats happened)
<elkbuntu> youve never been an op in ubuntu channels
<dmseg> ohh this is ubuntu srry heh lol
<dmseg> elkbuntu: really sorry for that wont be odne again
<Myrtti> so did you have anything else?
<Hobbsee> methinks someone needs to go and sober up, and stay away from the computer for a while...
<Hobbsee> and to stop trolling, looking at the earlier -offtopic
<dmseg> Myrtti: yes does i wanted op for my loco team that is #ubuntu-in
<elkbuntu> dmseg, send the team contact then please
<dmseg> elkbuntu: that is?
<dmseg> srry guys cya later
 * Myrtti files that discussion to the folder of "EEEEEEEEI don't know what the heck that was about"
 * Hobbsee spies http://www.sharms.org/blog/?p=162
<Hobbsee> why do i feel tempted to point certain users who seem to keep ending up in here, at that page?
<Pici> What the heck was that about?!
<Hobbsee> (it was on planet, for context)
<Pici> (I saw, I meant the dmesg thing)
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> it looks like he's had a bit too much to drink...
<Hobbsee> from -offtopic, it seems he wants ubottu in his own channel, but...
<Pici> The Karlbuntu thing too is a bit 'wtf' too
 * Hobbsee recalls an incident a few weeks back in #kubuntu-offtopic, where a certain user was demanding credit for helping out on irc, with the inference that he was so much better than everyone else working on the distro, too.
<jpds> Hobbsee: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main - that changelog is so useful.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jussi01> On that note, please dont anyone join ubottu anywhere with out first asking me or stdin - she is in enough channels as it is.
<Pici> Hey!, I liked my changelog entry! "
<Pici> Hey!, I liked my changelog entry! "
<Pici> Heads up! added a new hackergotchi for myself
<Pici> Whoa. not sure how I entered that twice
<jpds> Pici: I meant the one's with no names.
<Hobbsee> Pici: this is probably their first attempt at bzr, and it's somewhat confusing.
<Hobbsee> so i can't blame them for getting it wrong the first few times, and doubt it's an attention thing
<Hobbsee> (unless you get the right howto, it's relaly hard to understand)
<Pici> Hobbsee: Oh, I agree.  I forgot to bzr add when I stick my head png in there anyway.
<Hobbsee> exactly :)
<jpds> "419 > trying to shrink my head"
<Pici> AdddAnyway, I need to pke someone about the fact that my name doesnt appear on the feeds list.
 * Pici lags
<Pici> jpds: hehe
<jpds> :)
<jpds> Hobbsee: By the way, I think sharms is off IRC.
<Pici> ... The person underneat me on the planet's config.ini forgot to close the brackets around their url so their name information overwrites mine.
<jpds> Hobbsee: Last seen: 3 days, 11:53:24 ago
<Hobbsee> seems so
<Hobbsee> heh, now he requires a personal phonecall from mark, too
<Hobbsee> Pici: ah, darn.  fix it?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, who?
<Pici> Hobbsee: I shall
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: see the blog post 9 mins above
<elkbuntu> hahaha
<Pici> I just got a random pm from Luisa5042, anyone else?
<elkbuntu> about webcamchat?
<elkbuntu> it's the current spam of the month.
<Hobbsee> tell them to spam other people, like staffesr?
<Pici> I reported it in #freenode.
<PriceChild> Its been sorted.
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<bazhang> wow chanserv just set a ban in #u
<Pici> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> nice
<Pici> It was an autoremove
<PriceChild> odd
<jpds> bazhang: Amazing the advances in AI.
<bazhang> jpds, now the number of ops is limitless :)
<bazhang> and they never sleep
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> 1739.19 -!- freenode [n=junaid@117.199.2.55]
<Tm_T> interesting nick
<Jack_Sparrow> anyone else see oddalot as the next problem
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> yep
<bazhang> let chanserv handle it :)
<Pici> bazhang: The only reason chanserv banned was because there was an autoremove entry for someone matching that person's hostmask
<bazhang> Pici, oh.
<Pici> interprid :(
<Pici> dmesg is asking about becoming an op again... in #freenode this time.  I guess he's talking about #ubuntu, but I havent asked yet.
<Pici> yep...
<Pici> ...
 * Myrtti cringes
<popey> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<popey> that should mention kvm too, along with qemu
<stdin> jussi01: @now has been tinyurl-ified :)
 * Myrtti sighs
<Pici> @now
<ubottu> Pici: Current time in Etc/UTC: July 03 2008, 16:10:55 - Current meeting: Bugs for Hugs Day
<tonyyarusso> I don't suppose anyone's heard rumor of approx. time of day for the point release, have they?
<nalioth> Myrtti: did you get your Star Wars movie URL from yesterday?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> having mixed feelings
<nalioth> well, the movie leads into a weekly series
<Myrtti> ih ih ih http://myrtti.wippiespace.com/webcam/pic.jpeg
<Myrtti> pigses nomming spinach ♥
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bard_ said: ubottu thanx what is the command for coping dvd to iso
<Pici> !bot > bard_
<ubottu> bard_, please see my private message
<Pici> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (dgjhgd5672814422)
 * jpds wished auto_bleh checked that the user was in channel before trying anything.
<Myrtti> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tomaw> Myrtti: I have got all that spammed and some
<tomaw> and one more from #xubuntu
<jpds> Can't the FloodBots +R on clone flood?
<stdin> they did
<stdin> didn't thay?
<jpds> Ah yeah, they did
<tomaw> poke again if they come back
<Myrtti> oh for fucks sake tell me that launchpad bugs can be somehow sanitized
 * Myrtti is having MAJOR PANIC SWEATS
<Myrtti> I knows they can't be deleted
<PriceChild> Myrtti: bug url /+edit
<Myrtti> but it still shows in the history
 * Myrtti GROWLS
<PriceChild> whats in there?
<PriceChild> ask in #launchpad?
<ikonia> evening ladies and gents
<PriceChild> allo ikonia
<Myrtti> that was one of the scariest moments...
<Myrtti> I swear to God I'll never ever make apport bug reports again without checking what they contain
<Dave2> private data?
 * Dave2 si alwasy paranodi about submitting thigns which doculd contain private data fo whatever kind
<Dave2> ...ugh, nede leep
<Myrtti> yeah, something like that
<Myrtti> I'll just gently lie here on the floor and die
<Myrtti> my favorite color for flowers is white
<Myrtti> and I don't want any hymns
 * TheSheep looks for a black cotton candy
<TheSheep> I always wanted to have it on my funeral
 * tomaw sniggers
<tomaw> bug submissions containing stuff you prefer private are fun
<Myrtti> I'm actually turning apport of as we speak
<Myrtti> since I've already cursed once, I might as well curse once more to add insult to injury: POS apport.
<Dave2> I'll usually check things far too many times before sending them to anyone. I'm always paranoid I'll've pasted some IRC or something into e-mails to colleagues, or uploaded a private file, or whatever.
<Dave2> Hm, I appear to be able to type again. Clearly tiredness has progressed. Or I just took my medicine which woke me up.
<Myrtti> well the thing is, I did too... I just didn't see that what was left
<Dave2> Yeah, I'm always still paranoid of that even after I submit.
<Myrtti> I didn't expect it to be there, so I didn't see it
 * Dave2 goes and finishes going to be.d
 * Myrtti sighs
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-04
<bazhang> did wols just change his name to Fryguy?
<bazhang> actually, wols never just put a user's question into google then paste that google link (to his credit)
 * nickrud notices Morgo^WMyrtti's ominous green eye surveying #ubuntu
<Myrtti> mur
<Myrtti> and tis blue-gray, btw
<Myrtti> wth
<Myrtti> 02:47 < ali_> wats r some other webdevelopment programs next to bluefish and screem...(  i donot like blue fish)
<Myrtti> 02:47 < Fryguy--> ali_: use vim
<nalioth> stealth troll?
<Myrtti> 02:14 <+bazhang> did wols just change his name to Fryguy?
<Myrtti> ^ feels like it
<nalioth> unrelated, unfortunately
<Myrtti> 02:59 < Fryguy--> Terabyte: this is #ubuntu, not #iamanoobwithphp
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<nalioth>  /me pats his 10 minute quiet key . .
<nalioth> explaining why he needs to insult people  :(
<nalioth> ah, now in PM, the "i help people" defense
<mneptok> someone needs a CoC-slapping
 * Myrtti hides
 * Myrtti waves a white flag
<mneptok> not you. you need a bright yellow stuffed honeybee.
<Myrtti> I *cursed* today
<mneptok> out loud?
<Myrtti> here
<mneptok> *blink*
<Myrtti> see about 3h 40mins earlier in your backlog
<mneptok> someone kill the doppelganger. i'll organize the search party.
 * Pici blinks
<nalioth> Fryguy--: you can ask your questions in here
<Fryguy--> k, since i've been implicity asked not to help anyone in #ubuntu, why isn't anyone from in here doing so?
<Fryguy--> or am i misunderstanding the ban
<nalioth> Fryguy--: insulting people is not why we're here
<nalioth> explaining why you insulted them is even more off topic
<Fryguy--> nalioth: you asked me to stop, i explained the situation to you.  You asked me in the channel, I responded to your in the channel.  I also gave the person advice on how to find his problem in the measly 2 lines of "insults" that i directed towards him
<Fryguy--> after which he acknowledged that he was in the wrong channel
<Myrtti> if it only were that incident
<Myrtti> anyway - off to bed
<Fryguy--> am I to take the ban as an implicit request to not help people out?
<Myrtti> nini everyone
<Fryguy--> Myrtti: i'm in the channel a lot, I type a lot of text, I guess comments happen
<nalioth> Fryguy--: no.  it was supposed to be a 10 minute timeout to think, but you've taken it further
<Fryguy--> since nobody else helps people in the channel, I figured I would
<Fryguy--> nalioth: how so?
<Fryguy--> nalioth: and why wasn't that mentioned as part of the initial response?
<nalioth> Fryguy--: the channel guidelines are in the topic
<Fryguy--> nalioth: which topic? this channel?
<nalioth> Fryguy--: #ubuntu
<Fryguy--> mind pasting it here? since i'm banned from the channel I can't really look at it
<nalioth> you're not banned, please cut the martyr act
<Fryguy--> nalioth: um, I am banned
<Fryguy--> 154 - #ubuntu: ban %Fryguy--!*@*
<Pici> Thats a mute, and you're still in the channel.
<nalioth> that is not a ban.
<Fryguy--> I don't have a visible buffer to the channel, I thought I was banned.  Maybe I have a bug in my irc client or something.  Can you please paste it so I can read it?  Or provide another way of joining?
<Fryguy--> or viewing it
<Pici> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Fryguy--> thank you
<nalioth> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Fryguy--> ok, so it appears that I have followed all of the guidelines, and had a minor 2 line slipup with the second bullet point of the code of conduct.  Am I to take it that you do not want me to help people in the channel anymore because I addressed someone in a subjectively harsh manner?
<nalioth> Fryguy--: there seems to be a recurrent pattern today
<Fryguy--> nalioth: and what pattern would that be?
<nalioth> Fryguy--: insulting behaviour
<nalioth> didn't you say something about a time period?
<Fryguy--> nalioth: besides the 2 lines worth that have been touched upon, where else have i insulted people today?
<Fryguy--> nalioth: i've been in the channel for the past 22 hours, feel free to scroll through the logs and see where else I've insulted people (and i'd ask that you take note of all of the helpful advice i've given along the way as well, hopefully helping people counts for something, since it's what the channel is about)
<nalioth> Fryguy--: may i suggest you have a nap?  most folks who get a 10 minute quiet, figure it out and carry on.  you have chosen to 'play the martyr' instead
<Fryguy--> nalioth: what exactly did I do?
<Fryguy--> "play the martyr"
<Fryguy--> Can you elaborate on this
<Fryguy--> I'm unsure what I did wrong, and this seems vague
<nalioth> after your 10 minutes quiet:
<nalioth> 1215130362 19:12 < Fryguy--> well guys, apparently i'm no longer welcome here. It was a good 21 hour period helping you guys out.  Too bad some people don't want me here.  See you guys later I guess                            acidicba~
<nalioth> 1215130394 19:13 < Fryguy--> it looks like nalioth is going to take over answering questions now
<nalioth> 1215130534 19:15 < Fryguy--> nalioth: why don't you count the number of helpful comments i've made over the past day and contrast that to the 2-lines worth of colorful insults I directed towards one person, who was offtopic   absum
<Fryguy--> nalioth: yes I said that because at the time lots and lots of people were private messaging me when they realized I couldn't talk in the channel (I have 8 private messages at that point), and since I was unable to help anymore, when I got a chance I let people know that I was unable to help anymore
<nalioth>  and in the wrong channel anway.  A ban wasREALLY warranted there?  like I said, have fun helping these people out, i'm obviously not wanted here anymore                                                                acantha
<nalioth> 1215130554 19:15 < Fryguy--> tr-33: sorry, you'll have to ask someone else                                                                                                                                                        AccessEx~
<nalioth> 1215130779 19:19 < Fryguy--> AMLNXUSR: sorry, I am no longer helping people, I'm not welcome here anymore                                                                                                                         achadwick
<nalioth> 1215130892 19:21 < Fryguy--> nalioth: you going to help any of these people? or do you want me to take care of it for you?                                                                                                        AciD
<nalioth> 1215130906 19:21 < Fryguy--> nalioth: wouldn't want to intrude
<nalioth> Fryguy--: support burnout is real.  i think you need to take a break
<Fryguy--> nalioth: how else am I supposed to take a ban?  "i'm welcome?"
<nalioth> Fryguy--: it was a 10 minute quiet. a 'speedbump' if you will
<Fryguy--> and the last 2 lines were simply asking your permission to help people again
<Fryguy--> nalioth: i was never made aware of this.  all of a sudden I couldn't talk in teh channel and that was that
<nalioth> my permission isn't needed.
<Fryguy--> nalioth: it is
<Fryguy--> nalioth: which is why i am in here talking to you instead of in #ubuntu answering people's questions
<nalioth> Fryguy--: i think you've had enough for one sitting
<Fryguy--> nalioth: so am I welcome back to the channel ever again?
<nalioth> surely
<Fryguy--> nalioth: why should i bother to come back?  I dedicate hours of my time to a distribution I don't even use, and get banned for 2 lines worth of comments
<nalioth> then don't.
<nalioth> the choice is yours
<Fryguy--> well i'd like to help people out now, since it seems like no one else in here is, I would like to contribute if no one else will
<nalioth> why not sleep and we'll see you first thing in the morning?
<Fryguy--> nalioth: my morning is starting right about now
<Fryguy--> if I'm going to be prevented from helping people in the channel, I want to be assured that someone qualified from here will help instead
<nalioth> 'from here' ?
<Fryguy--> this channel, the channel full of qualified ubuntu experts (or at least people affiliated with the product)
<nalioth> i think you've mistaken us for someone else
<nalioth> we are a community.  people helping people
<Fryguy--> I took extra time off of work around this holiday to let loose and help some people out to get away from the grind of my normal job, i'm pretty disheartened at this point
<nalioth> have you not head the saying "everything in moderation" ?
<Fryguy--> right, and some of those people are considered experts, people who are better at helping than other people, people who are "ubuntu staff" if you will
<Fryguy--> nalioth: that's why i don't come to irc to help people much at all
<Fryguy--> I wanted to do it this extra extra long weekend as a change of pace, and now i'm being prevented from doing that because of 2 silly lines of text
<nalioth> Fryguy--: you can help in #debian all you like  ( they don't care if you sleep or not )
<Fryguy--> i don't know anything about debian
<Fryguy--> it's been several years since i've used it, I would be ineffective
<nalioth> i'm sure there is also #linuxmint, #gnewsense, #gOs, and simliar
<Fryguy--> last time i used debian was on a 2.2 kernel
<nalioth> au contraire, Fryguy-- Ubuntu IS debian
<nalioth> we're just packaged an operated in a more user friendly fashion
<Fryguy--> nalioth: i'm not familiar with any of those operating systems, the only 2 systems i'm familiar with at this point are freebsd and ubuntu, and nobody asks questions in freebsd because of the handbook and google, so I am stuck supporting ubuntu
<nalioth> Fryguy--: they're _all_ based on Ubuntu
<Fryguy--> nalioth: it's based on debian it is hardly debian.  It has similar philophies and package management systems, but the repositories and base configurations (especially driver support, one of the most common things asked), is quite different
<Fryguy--> and the default kernel configurations for a lot of things are quite different as well
<Fryguy--> nalioth: right, and different enough for me to be not familiar with them
<nalioth> well, most users in #ubuntu aren't after kernel configurations
<Fryguy--> nalioth: right, but there are after the first 3 parts of that statement
<Fryguy--> namely infor about repositories and base configurations and moderations to them, and driver suppoort
<nalioth> anyway, see you in the morning
<Fryguy--> you gonna be around in the morning to help me help people?  It would be a shame to see ubuntu staff not help out people
<nalioth> please see this chanels /topic
<TheSheep> Fryguy--: we are volunteers here too
<Fryguy--> TheSheep: yes you are, which is why i'm asking if you will be volunteering tomorrow morning with me
<Fryguy--> sorry if I wasn't clear with what I meant the first time
<TheSheep> Fryguy--: I certainly don't need to tell you if I will, the hwole point of volunteer work is that it's voluntary
<Fryguy--> TheSheep: you don't have to tell me is right,  I'm still allowed to ask however.  Hopefully I will see you tomorrow helping people.
<Jack_Sparrow> People..Lurkers..and others... please see this chanels /topic
<Fryguy--> g'night guys, I guess i'll spend the rest of the night memorizing ubottus keyword database so i can more effectively use it tomorrow
<Fryguy--> see you guys later
<Fryguy--> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fryguy--> oh man that's a lot shorter than I thought :(
<Fryguy--> all well, later guys
<nalioth> if i'm not around, he can be unquieted 8 hours from now
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ajmitch> that appeared to be productive
 * nalioth gets nice PMs
<ajmitch> I bet you do
<Fryguy--> just curious as to why nobody is doing anything about the people having an extended conversation of spyware and transfers of machines from clients in #ubuntu, shouldn't they be advised to go to #ubuntu-offtopic? Thanks
<ajmitch> drive-by
 * ajmitch sighs
<nalioth> oh no he didn't
<vorian> oh, boy
<vorian> that made me spit coke all over my keyboard
<bazhang> eaglescreen
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, EagleScreen said: ubottu brasero is less good than imgburn
<bazhang> EagleScreen, how may we assist you.
<EagleScreen> really i dont know what i am doing here
<bazhang> then best to /part
<EagleScreen> i typed a message for ubottu by error, thinking it was a person
<EagleScreen> bye
<mneptok> hmm ....
<mneptok> !info imgburn
<ubottu> Package imgburn does not exist in hardy
<mneptok> that's just *great*
<bazhang> its a windows program
<mneptok> uh ...
<bazhang> he was recommending sudo su in #kubuntu yesterday
 * mneptok PMs
<bazhang> way to stir up the restless :)
<bazhang> does My-rtti know her slip is showing in #u?
<nalioth> bazhang: when you see someones slip showing, and you see they're asleep at the wheel, just ask chanserv to deop them  :)
<bazhang> nalioth, /cs d whoever?
<nalioth> however it works for you  :)
<bazhang> thanks :)
<jussi01> Morning all
<Myrtti> bazhang: thank you
 * PriceChild waves
<PriceChild> jussi01: and you try to tell me you're an aussie :P
<jussi01> PriceChild: wha?
<PriceChild> yet you get up at the time i do
<jpds> TZ="Australia/Sydney" date
<jussi01> PriceChild: I live in finalnd....
<PriceChild> who has been claiming they're an aussie?
<PriceChild> or were you just messing with me before
 * jpds thinks it's the later.
<jussi01> PriceChild: I am an australian expatriate who lives in finland...
<PriceChild> pfft
<PriceChild> You have to make things difficult :)
<jussi01> :P
<PriceChild> and using those big words
<PriceChild> where has firefox gone
<PriceChild> yay for flash10 menus not hiding beneath other web content
<Myrtti> is anyone here perchance subscribed to ubuntu-bugs?
<Myrtti> the mailing list
<jpds> Myrtti: I've heard it's a great way of exceeding your Gmail quota.
<PriceChild> gmail has a quota? :P
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Dave2 has a gmail account subscribed to LKML and it's never got anywhere near full :(
 * Dave2 heads off to work.
 * Myrtti feels nauseous, considers opening up her email
<PriceChild> Myrtti: that's just never going to help anything
<Myrtti> hey, I'm taking this in a pretty nonchalant way for me
<Myrtti> the worse panic has already worn off
<Myrtti> I did stay awake until four or five though
<PriceChild> I don't think I'm up to speed on something...
<Myrtti> 00:10 -'@: I knows they can't be deleted
<Myrtti> 00:11 +PriceChild> Myrtti: bug url /+edit
<Myrtti> ^ remember?
<PriceChild> ah ok
<jussi01> :D http://lifematta.com/jussi01/event/11470/
<jussi01> thats ubottu^^
<jussi01> :D
<Myrtti> awwww
<PriceChild> He needs a sticker.
<jussi01> PriceChild: grrrrrrr its a SHE!!!!
<PriceChild> sowwie
<jussi01> what kind of sticker?
<PriceChild> something ubuntuey
<jussi01> yeah, true
<jussi01> a Kubuntu sticker :D
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> no.
<Myrtti> she needs hellokitty stickers and pink nailpolish flames painted on her sides.
<Myrtti> with sparkles.
 * Myrtti snuffles
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> well DOOH?!
<Myrtti> perhaps a pink feather boa too
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu (BoltClock (exit message))
<Myrtti> not going to react on that
<jussi01> me either
<bazhang> oh forgot about his exit message
<Myrtti> maybe I'm blind
<Myrtti> but I don't see anything wrong in it
<Myrtti> except that it would be better that it wouldn't be mentioned at all, but still
<bazhang> something like 'remember kids, don't (danger command here)'
<Myrtti> don't DRINK AND DRIVE!
<bazhang> was going to ask him to change it and forgot :(
<bazhang> bobjr in Kubuntu
<bazhang> oh he quit
<bazhang> he's back :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<bazhang> so anyone with oper in kubuntu better act fast :)
<Tm_T> bazhang: yes?
<bazhang> <bobJR> Go Ahead Grab That Invite Like Your Girlfriend Grabz My Ballz !! in kubuntu
<Tm_T> aah
 * Myrtti sighs
<bazhang> hi Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> I wish earth were smaller
<RegEchse> hi
<bazhang> RegEchse, how may we assist you
<RegEchse> I'm looking for the botmaster of "ubottu"...
<RegEchse> Well, I support the kubuntu-bot "kubine" and I'd like to ask a few questions about some plugins.
<jussi01> that would be me...
<RegEchse> hi jussi01 :)
<jussi01> RegEchse: please join #ubuntu-bots and part here :)
<RegEchse> k
<ubottu> In ubottu, ilya0035745 said: me is www.ansysED.narod.ru
<jussi01> What happened to Seeker - havent seen him for ages...
<bazhang> exams?
<Myrtti> got out of school?
<Jack_Sparrow> and run, run, run
<Myrtti> he graduated IIRC
<bazhang> maybe #ubuntu-uk is being overrun :)
<bazhang> he's afk in that channel
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang bbl, time to go work out..
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, see you later :)
<ikonia> Seeker`_: has just finished uni
<ikonia> oops I didn't mean to ping Seeker`_
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> congrats ikonia :)
<bazhang> floodbots can now ban btw :)
<ikonia> gratzi
<ikonia> is it wise for the floodbots to be able to ban ?
<bazhang> for the pr0n links yes :)
<bazhang> lsd|ninja
 * jussi01 eyes lsdninja in -offtopic...
<jussi01> someone with powah want  to keep an eye on that one?
<soundray> Can you issue a stern warning to LSD|Ninja in #u please? We can't have people telling helpers to "take that !coc and remove it from you rear end"
<jussi01> soundray: we are on it
<bazhang> he is not responding to PM
<soundray> jussi01: cheers
<bazhang> he may need a kick
<bazhang> completely ignoring all attempts at convo.
<jussi01> bazhang: is he continuing?
<bazhang> that plus the language and threats merit removal?
<bazhang> this is not his first transgression iirc
<jussi01> bazhang: imho leave it till somethign happens again - you need to actg when the thing happens
<bazhang> turn away for one minute..thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<soundray> I'm disappointed in the lack of consequences that this vile insult against me has had.
<nalioth> soundray: /ignore works
<bazhang> sorry I missed it at the time soundray ; I turned away for five seconds and it had scrolled by.
<soundray> nalioth: it won't stop him from doing this to someone else
<bazhang> soundray, he is being closely watched; have no doubt of that.
<nalioth> i /lastlogged and didn't see anything  :|
 * bazhang still wants to kb now
<bazhang> his behaviour in #u, coupled with the racist remarks in -ot seem to more than warrant it imo
<bazhang> and again just now
<jussi01> bazhang: where?
<bazhang> in -0t jussi01
<bazhang> ot oops
<PriceChild> LSD|Ninja?
<jussi01> PriceChild: yeah...
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> abuse of helpers, language, racist remarks, ignoring all PMs
<bazhang> and again with the racist remarks after being warned.
<soundray> Am I allowed a tiny provocation?
<bazhang> has he done something else in #u?
<nickrud> soundray you're better than that, don't let him get your goat
<bazhang> he'll slip up again soundray
<soundray> ;)
<bazhang> and then bam!
<nalioth> got him in PM, we'll see how far it goes
<soundray> He remarked that users needed to be told things that wreck their systems, so they learn it 'the hard way'
<bazhang> I saw him making bad suggestions earlier too, but he completely ignored comments otherwise
<nickrud> one warning for that,unless it's obviously malicious. I'm beginning to understand some of the bam! you're gone stuff
<bazhang> if only I hadnt turned away for those five seconds :(
 * jussi01 hands over to nalioth, as he has him in pm :)
 * Myrtti surprise glomps jussi01 
<jussi01> glomps?
 * nickrud turns away from messy eaters
<Myrtti> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=glomp
<bazhang> there should be a factoid for that :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: see, I've learnt new words ;-)
 * soundray is reminded of Hobbes
<soundray> Thanks ladies and gents, see you all
<nalioth> jussi01: i'm being ignored now
<jussi01> nalioth: sigh, lovely sort of guy...
 * Myrtti eyes on geek_inn2 at #u
<ubottu> Oli`` called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Oli`` called the ops in #ubuntu (amon-kill)
<Pici> I think that sorted itself out
<nxvl> hi
<nickrud> nxvl, how can we help you?
<nxvl> i was wondering what do we need on the peruvian loco team for the irclog to be saved into irclogs.u.c
<nickrud> good question. Not sure, but maybe someone in #ubuntu-irc does know, most of the loco team ops hang out there
<nxvl> so, wrong channel?
<nxvl> :P
<nickrud> not wrong, just the right people aren't hanging around.
<nxvl> eh
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> so just kind of wrong
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> nickrud: thanks for your help
<nickrud> I'm just ignorant about much, and seems like everyone else is on vacation today
<nxvl> mneptok: ping
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-05
<mneptok> nxvl: pong
<nxvl> mneptok: how are you gringo loco?
<mneptok> bien! y tu?
<mneptok> es viernes.
<nxvl> yes
<nxvl> one more class and out!
<mneptok> excellent. :)
<mneptok> if you want the logbot in #ubuntu-pe try /whois ubuntulog ;)
<mneptok> there was also an -es version of ubottu, IIRC
<nxvl> on how do i make to have it on #ubuntu-pe?
<nxvl> s/on/and/g
<nxvl> (i hate CGI:IRC clients)
<mneptok> ubuntulog?
<mneptok> rt@ubuntu.com
<nxvl> ust send him/her a mail asking for it?
<mneptok> claro que si.
<nxvl> gracias!
<mneptok> te nada
<mneptok> damned fingers.
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<vorian> handled
<Pici> thanks
<Pici> I only noticed because he hilighted me somehow
<bazhang> he's in #u now
<Pici> I see, watching
<nickrud> any particular reason to wait further?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nickrud> I'm waiting for the day when that exploit drops no one
<Dave2> in a number of channels it's already there
<nalioth> nickrud: it happens in #ubuntu occasionally
<nickrud> not in my view, not yet. Therefore, it didn't exist
<nalioth> check the logs  :)
<vorian> zangaman just doesn't speak english very well
<vorian> i talked to him about "pastebin" etc
 * nickrud knows nalioth can doctor logs, so he shouldn't even try .....
<mneptok> vorian: he's Romanian
<mneptok> vorian: i have directed him to #ubuntu-ro, where dand can deal with him :)
<vorian> yes, so it seems
 * vorian highfives mneptok 
<mneptok> placere.
<bazhang> his english is fine
<nalioth> sorry folks, my local ISP is screwing the pooch, it seems
<bazhang> zangaman ban evasion in kubuntu
<bazhang> ah he quit
<Pici> he was unbanned
<bazhang> really? wow.
<nickrud> heh bazhang we'd even unban you after a while ;)
<Pici> we would?
<bazhang> nickrud, not that quick; maybe after a few months :)
<nickrud> ah, nalioth would force us to take pity
<nalioth> idiots
<Pici> trolls
<nalioth> if you guys don't highlight on pasteplace.net, perhaps you should visit it ( use a browser you don't normally use [ so you can kill it ] ) and add it to your highlights
<Pici> added
<bazhang> what is that site
<nalioth> did you visit it, Pici ?
<nickrud> added
<Pici> nickrud: yes
<Pici> yes
<nalioth> bazhang: see above.  visit and check it out
<bazhang> did see above, still no clue
<nalioth> also, if you've not got 'nimp.org' in your highlights, this is a biggie, too
 * bazhang has only the one browser
<Pici> using w3m is enough to show its not legit
<nalioth> bazhang: it's a LastMeasure website that trolls trick their victimes into visiting, where (for windows users) it pretty much crashes the system
<bazhang> thanks for the warning and info nalioth
<nalioth> to catch you newer guys up, anything with 'nimp.org' in it is bad news
<nalioth> it comes in many forms from the trolls
<nickrud> that site was nimp.org, from what I could see of the url as the window danced around
<Pici> nalioth: That same fellow who linked that site is back in #ubuntu
<nalioth> nickrud: they use the same backend, yeah
<bazhang> Pici, who
<nalioth> widenose, bazhang
<Pici> nickrud: widenose was the person who linked the pasteplace.net url
<nalioth> he used the pasteplace URL that prompted my impromptu lessons in here
<nickrud> rflol, I shouldn't try to keep up while at work
<nalioth> you see leemajors got whacked
<Hobbsee> nickrud: they'll need to file a ticket (rt@ubuntu.com) or poke a canonical sysadmin
<Hobbsee> (we don't control it)
<Hobbsee> bah, mneptok got it
<nickrud> Hobbsee, yah, one less thing for me to be ignorant of :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Fryguy--> a gnaa link and he doesn't get banned, and I make a sarcastic comment to somebody and I get banned for 12 hours.  really?
<Fryguy--> i love double standards :(
<Hobbsee> yay, driveby.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: did you see the link?
<nickrud> Hobbsee, yes,
 * Pici doesnt know why he wasn't banned either
<Hobbsee> do you guys not have access, or something?
<Pici> Hobbsee: nalioth removed him, I thought he was dealing with it
<bazhang> I wanted to ban *someone else*, but you need to see it live apparently :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<bazhang> I missed the *other one* by five seconds :(
<nalioth> Pici: we don't tag lusers for constant attention
<nalioth> i removed him and issued a warning for his use of malformed URLs
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> hello [GuS] TiMiDo how may we assist you
<TiMiDo> nothing really
<bazhang> TiMiDo, you read the /topic?
<TiMiDo> i am an op in #ubuntu-ops
<TiMiDo> i am an op in #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> TiMiDo, then #ubuntu-irc is where you want to be :)
<bazhang> TiMiDo, you are an op in here?
<bazhang> o.0
 * nickrud is puffed up, an op in -ops :)
<bazhang> got to keep the rabble in line :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-us-az, Hirato said: !hirato is cool
 * ompaul waves at Madpilot 
<Tm_T> morning kids
<ompaul> and?
<Tm_T> and ompaul son
 * Tm_T hides
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul>  /cs m Tm_T
<Madpilot> morning ompaul
<ompaul> Madpilot, not often we pass online at the same time any more
<Madpilot> ompaul, ya, I'm up a bit later than I'd planned to be :)
<ompaul> heheh
<Madpilot> had to wait on laundry :|
<ompaul> ooch
<ompaul> Madpilot, it is approaching breakfast time here locally it is Saturday
<ompaul> it is 10 years of the breakfast club
<ompaul> started out as 2
<Madpilot> it's 0013 Saturday morning here
<ompaul> now it is three or four
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> hugses for everyone
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Gary> yay huggles
<jussi01> morning all
<bazhang> livingdaylight
<jussi01> I propose a change to the !ot factoid...
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> jussi01: shoot
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<jussi01> ummm
<bazhang> hahaha
<Myrtti> lolwhut?
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> lol
<jussi01> !-offtopic
<ubottu> offtopic is <alias> #ubuntu - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:51:01
<jussi01> !#ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> what the heck...
<Myrtti> lolwhut?
<jussi01> ah, nevermind, I think I need to think it through some more...
<Myrtti> jussi01: I can hear your australian accent over here
<Myrtti> ;-)
<jussi01> I want to somehow include more clearly that ubuntu discussion is offtopic - #ubuntu is for ubuntu support
<bazhang> I hesitate in some cases to send certain folks into -offtopic channel
<Myrtti> omnomnomnom
<Myrtti> um, yeah
<bazhang> just thinking about the opers in there having to clean up
<bazhang> like lsd|ninja for example
<ikonia> jussi01: an update to that factoid would be cool
<jussi01> well if someone wants to propse the wording, my head is a bit addled atm...
<Myrtti> "The topic at hand does not belong here and should be discussed in a more appropriate IRC channel. A full list of Ubuntu related channels is at blabla, a noncomplete list of all freenode channels is flala"
<ikonia> it's a hard one to reword
<Myrtti> HTH, HAND
<bazhang> ourwayorthehighway
<ikonia> something short and simple, would work well for me
<ikonia> #ubuntu is for ubuntu support related questions only, ubuntu discussion can be taken up in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> ikonia: you are off topic, get out! ?? :P
<bazhang> haha
<ikonia> jussi01: perhaps a tad too far to the left
 * Myrtti is getting high on sugar
<Myrtti> chinchin
<jussi01> ikonia: we need to include the #ubuntu+1 stuff also
<Myrtti> BLAH BLAH BLAH
<ikonia> jussi01: very true, some perhaps a better wiki page and direct them there as Myrtti suggested
<ikonia> jussi01: eg: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support questions onl visit wiki.ubuntu.com/channels for a complete list of irc channels and topics
<ikonia> if someone wanting to be in +1 can't be bothered to read that page - than it's a good thing they are not in +1 discussion
<ikonia> (for example)
<jussi01> bazhang: in reference to your hesistating to redirect them to -offtopic, Id rather them play a bit of havoc there until someone can get to them than messing in the support channel
<ikonia> it would be a potential way of weeding out time wasters
<bazhang> jussi01, oh, I redirect them; just a feeling as I do so.
<gnomefreak> no body reads teh topic of a channel so your pretty much just doing it for yourselves/all ops and the 1% that do read it)
<Myrtti> jussi01: you can wait for that forever
<ikonia> gnomefreak: factoid, not topic
<gnomefreak> oh
<ikonia> gnomefreak: concur on topic though
<gnomefreak> i like your offtopic... get out
 * jussi01 hugs gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ;_)
<jussi01> :)
 * gnomefreak hugs jussi01 
<gnomefreak> be back need smoke
<ikonia> gnomefreak: that should be your away message
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> I wish I could be bothered to make a ssl tunnel to my bitlbee
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i only use away messages when im gonna be gone >1hour
<ikonia> gnomefreak: it's your trademark phrase
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> anyone running hardy with backports enabled?
<ikonia> got a vm running it
<ikonia> bit borked but still running
<Myrtti> oh lord, sometimes I wish I was native English
<gnomefreak> i just need a flashplugin-nonfree version in hardy-backports
<ikonia> gnomefreak: do you want me to grab the source ?
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: your an aussie no?
<ikonia> what do you want from it
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: lol no
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> gnomefreak: 32/64bit ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: no just apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> ikonia: doesnt matter
<ikonia> gnomefreak: 2 seconds
<gnomefreak> i need to know if its version 9 or 10
<Myrtti> that would make this channels female population 100% aussie
<ikonia> booting machine
<Myrtti> I think.
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: that is correct
<ikonia> gnomefreak:  Vintage Hot Rod
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 9.124.oubuntu2
<gnomefreak> im not that vintage :(
<ikonia> stupid cut and pasting from vm's not working
<gnomefreak> ikonia: than why would he do that. thanks ikonia
<gnomefreak> i will ask him why hes closing all flash bugs if my backport was never pushed
<ikonia> seems an odd version
<ikonia> gnomefreak: you may want to ignore that last version
<ikonia> my laptop with backports not enabled is showing the same version
<ikonia>  Candidate: 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<ikonia> I can't believe that backports is pushing out the same candidate as stable
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt. i have built it for backports but noone has acked it yet for them to be pushed due to package depends.
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> so it is right, but it shouldnt be right
<gnomefreak> most of us want to drop libflashsupport and just us asound-plugins, problem kubuntu xubuntu dont set pulse audio as default like in ubuntu
<ikonia> why doesn't kubuntu ?
<ikonia> supporting the 3 desktops has some serious drawbacks if not everyone is in line
<gnomefreak> kubuntu still uses cant think of name off hand but its same for years
<gnomefreak> ikonia: afreed
<gnomefreak> agreed
<ikonia> the last flash issue was a great example of that with libxft and konqueror
<ikonia> gnomefreak: kde still using that sound server
<ikonia> asound or whatever it was claled
<ikonia> called
<ikonia> kde CAN use pulse though
<gnomefreak> it was kmix IIRC
<ikonia> kmix was the mixer wasn't it ?
<ikonia> where is Hobbsee when you need her
<gnomefreak> yes it can but doesnt by default so we have to get the message out that they need to set it as default or use libflashsupport
<bazhang> still is kmix
<ikonia> gnomefreak: thats the point - it "can" so if possible align the desktops
<gnomefreak> why im asking in kubuntu-devel
<ikonia> any feedback ?
<gnomefreak> its arts for kde3 and phonon (xine) for kde4
<ikonia> arts !
<ikonia> that was what I was thinking of
<gnomefreak> me too when i said kimx :(
<Tm_T> haha
<gnomefreak> keep eye on fsckbuntu in #ubuntu
<bazhang> watching
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> he got a bit offtopic and ive seen way too many people start that way and channel instigates him to continue
<bazhang> wow that is fast
<gnomefreak> he will continue im sure of it
<bazhang> but at least in -ot now
<gnomefreak> he was warned enough
<gnomefreak> he looks like he will push the topic in offtopic
<Gary> I'm there
 * gnomefreak there too but i get up from pc without warning this early in morning
<ikonia> need smoke ?
<gnomefreak> no just getting house work done and trying to wake up since 4am its now 6:30 and im not quite there yet
<gnomefreak> oh and i have a table to build sometime today
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> eeeeep, I blogged
<ikonia> enough now, just boot him in offtopic
<ikonia> it's clear he's there for no good reason
 * ikonia nudges gary
<ikonia> Gary: cough cough
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> well done
<ikonia> heads up on nick change on fsckubuntu
<Myrtti> stupid planet
<Myrtti> UPDATE
<ikonia> 711:41 -!- fsckbuntu is now known as penguino
<gnomefreak> oh god
<ikonia> Gary: nice
<gnomefreak> i know that name
<ikonia> ubuntu is homosexual in #defcosu
<ikonia> defocus even
 * bazhang waits for him to return to #ubuntu
<ikonia> nah he's slating ubuntu in defocus at th emoment
<bazhang> I'm a patient waiter :)
<Gary> yay, I love trolls (not)
<ikonia> Gary: your up staff member
<Gary> well the cute ones with pink hair are nice
<ikonia> Gary: are you in defocus ?
<Gary> yeah
<ikonia> just saw you
<ikonia> you act as I type
<Gary> mind control :p
<Myrtti> dumdidumdi
 * jussi01 sighs deeply...
<Myrtti> don't sigh, hum instead
 * Myrtti huggles everyone
<jussi01> I think Im very happy that there was nothing really important on my windows partition
<Myrtti> you "encrypted" it?
<jussi01> since hp's recovery partition decided to format and reinstall with out so much as an are you sure, after I accidentally hit f11
<jussi01> now I just got to find a way of getting grub back without a ubuntu cd...
<Hobbsee> ikonia: not there, why?
<Hobbsee> ikonia: besides, i don't use kubuntu anymore
 * jussi01 cries, I want my kubuntu back!!
<Hobbsee> no kubuntu for you!  not yours!
 * jussi01 cries in the corner
<ikonia> Hobbsee: really, didn't realise you'd stopped kubuntu
 * Hobbsee stopped when gutsy was released....
<ikonia> surprised
<ikonia> still, you know your kubuntu, you would have answered the arts questions quick
<Hobbsee> i knew kde3 relatively well, yes.
<Hobbsee> not arts, so much
<ikonia> the question was "what was the name of the sound server/system in kde"
<ikonia> you'd have got that quick
<ikonia> couldn't remember the name, kept thinking asound
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> artsd.
 * Myrtti slaps her forehead and says doh.
<Myrtti> move along
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: how hard is it to set it to use PA afaik PA needs alsa but cant remember if it NEEDS it or if it can use arts
<gnomefreak> in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> no idea, sorry
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: never be sorry ;) i can figure it out once kde4-desktop gets fixed
<Hobbsee> heh
<gnomefreak> oh its fixed
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> amarok 2 isnt here yet
<gnomefreak> oh Hobbsee i was told to ask you how to fix sound in intrepid (someone from motu told me) something about it using something different
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: search for my latest post on the forums.
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, joaopinto said: ubottu, no magic voodoo, using the 32bits version yes.. because adobe does not provide a 64 bits version... but is tjust that
<bazhang> bot in #ubuntu wrecky
<Hobbsee> bazhang: what's it doing?
<bazhang> if you mention 'google <word>' it returns a description
<Hobbsee> (it's not responding to help, and is coming back as mirc)
<bazhang> think it belongs to minhaaj
<Hobbsee> strange - it hasn't replied.
<bazhang> Hobbsee, it is the !google > nick
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Hobbsee> bazhang: why do you think that?  (i've not been there for long)
<bazhang> minhaaj seems to non-legit
<bazhang> err too
<Hobbsee> either way, he apperas not to be able to read.
<bazhang> or t-rolling
<Hobbsee> can't tell
<Hobbsee> appears to be a clueless user on my scale so far, but i've not been watching for long
<bazhang> sorry not be around during the daytime lately; have been very busy
<Hobbsee> so's everyone, it seems
<nalioth> unauthorized bots need to be gone
<bazhang> is metabot authorized?
<nalioth> what's it doing?
<nalioth> did you ask nickserv about it, bazhang?
<bazhang> just mistabbed and metabot came up
<nalioth> i suspect it's authorized
<bazhang> heh LjL
<Seeker`_> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Seeker`_> jussi01: i was away visiting people - my net access over the next few months will be a bit hit and miss
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Seeker`_> lo Myrtti
<Myrtti> lo Seeker`_
 * Myrtti blinks
<Seeker`> ?
<Myrtti> meaow.
<Seeker`> lo
<Seeker`> how be?
<Myrtti> I seem to have failed in my shopping today
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> I bought two cans of cola -- they do _not_ contain caffeine.
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry I was on the wrong screen
<Tm_T> Myrtti: cola without caffeine, er?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: Laitilan Wirwoitusjuomatehdas - Rio cola
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, no caffeine? rellly?
<Myrtti> rilly rilly
<Tm_T> I'm speachless
<Seeker`> lo ikonia
<Seeker`> Myrtti: thats like buying a bottle of water with no water in it
<ikonia> hello
<Myrtti> it really tastes good though
<TheSheep> it should be forbidden
<TheSheep> so you have to pay extra for the caffeine?
<Myrtti> silly
<nalioth> cola w/o caffeine? what's the point of that?
<Seeker`> nalioth: you synced mootbot logs recently?
<ompaul> cola what's the point of that :)
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2639738438/
<Myrtti> SEE!
<Myrtti> (though it's only in Finnish and Swedish, sorry)
<nalioth> Seeker`: sink what?
<Seeker`> nalioth: the bot logs
<Seeker`> nalioth: that it makes when people have meetings - you said something about setting up a script to do it once a day, but I got a complaint the other day that they hadn't been updated in > 1 week
<nalioth> i really really would liketo find a way to get an scp script with my password in it
<nalioth> Seeker`: i can cronjob it, but w/o a way to put my pass in it, it won't do any good
<nalioth> dreamhost has something screwed up where my ssh key won't work
<nalioth> shoud be updated
<Myrtti> 20:33  magnetron> Myrtti, "contains no preservatives or caffeine"
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> pllöööööh
<nalioth> Myrtti: sounds defective to me
<Seeker`> nalioth: thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<jimmygoon> May I ask why mibbit users are dumped into #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<Myrtti> because mibbit can be used as a way to abuse the IRC channels
<jimmygoon> Myrtti: but mibbit passes an identifier that allows users to be banned/blocked
<PriceChild> jimmygoon: instructions are given in that channel for accessing #ubuntu
<jimmygoon> I know. I just don't understand the use of placing people in that channel only to tell them to then rejoin #ubuntu
<Myrtti> jimmygoon: and the amount of users that come from mibbit are so vast that it's easier to screen them before they abuse anything
<jimmygoon> so there is some screening that goes on before giving access to #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> yes
<jimmygoon> okay then. I will just do as it says. Thanks for the information.
<Myrtti> that was nice
<Myrtti> I always like it when people act reasonable
<ubottu> nand called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Fryguy--> #ubuntu - 15:56:27    Fred777| http://vtunnel.com/FOR SALE BRAND NEW APPLE IPHONE16GB UNLOCKED PHONES FOR $250USD EMAIL US IF YOU HAVE INTERESTED IN BUYING IT (bespoketelecom@operamail.com)
<Pici> ...
<ikonia> fryguy is still in #ubuntu
<nalioth> ikonia: yes, he is.
<ikonia> ooh, he was reporting fred
<nalioth> is there a problem?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I miss-read what he typed and pici's reaction
<maco> keep an eye on zelrikriando.  he's in #ubuntu-offtopic and has some attitude problems
<maco> he's calling everything he dislikes "retarded"
<jussi01> maco: eyeing :)
<Seeker`> jussi01: o/
<ikonia> always good to see people awake
<jussi01> although /me doesnt have powahs there...
<maco> yes you do...you just opped
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> nah,someone oppedme :D
<Myrtti> that doesn't mean it's there by default
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-06
<maco> oh
<Myrtti> "yes I know I should be in bed but so should you jussi01"
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> i am in bed...
<maco> who doesn't use their laptop from bed?
<nalioth> jussi01: take out the trash before you go to sleep, eh?
<Myrtti> I don't
<Myrtti> I use my 770 in bed
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> tis designed for that
<jussi01> nalioth: sure.
<maco> hehe fine, who doesnt IRC from bed
<Myrtti> and bathroom irc too
<Seeker`> ikonia: how be? how are things in Bath?
<nalioth> i refuse to irc from bed or bath
<maco> eh, thatd be a bit too unsanitary, IMO
<ikonia> Seeker`: things be fine
<ikonia> Seeker`: I assume your back in the nest
<Seeker`> ikonia: yup, left Bath on the 30th
<Myrtti> maco: but nothing beats irc when taking a bath!
<jussi01> hehe, he shut up when  got opped... :D
<ikonia> Seeker`: all setup up at home
<nalioth> jussi01: so you make a good scarecrow, do you?  :D
<Seeker`> ikonia: nope, not enough room for all my stuff really
<jussi01> nalioth: obviously... :P
<jussi01> ok, off to bed... nini
<Fryguy--> can I propose a new trigger for ubottu?
<Fryguy--> !work - "Doesn't work" doesn't mean anything to us.  Please be descriptive when describing problems and provide error messages where available. See !pastebin
<ubottu> Fryguy--: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> !work is <alias> "Doesn't work"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !work is <alias> "Doesn't work"
<ompaul> lovely
<ompaul> @login
<ubottu> ompaul: The operation succeeded.
<ompaul> !work is <alias> "Doesn't work"
<ubottu> But work already means something else!
<ompaul> !work work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about work work
<ompaul> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ompaul> !ubottu work > fryguy--
<ubottu> fryguy--, please see my private message
 * nalioth pets ubottu 
<ompaul> !sfd
<ubottu> Software Freedom Day, Saturday 20th September 2008 http://softwarefreedomday.org/ Get involved
<ompaul> ok I am off to the land of dreams have fun
<nalioth> night
<ubottu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (earlmred)
<ubottu> avis called the ops in #ubuntu (earlmred)
<bazhang> chaotic_descent
<bazhang> perhaps a factoid would be in order for the serial gripers (limcore et al)
<elkbuntu> eh?
<bazhang> something like submit a bug report, etc etc
<elkbuntu> they're there to complain, they'll find reasons to continue no matter what you do
<bazhang> certainly the hardcore gripers will complain, but it may deter those less inclined from joining in to a gripefest
<bazhang> lopa, how may we assist you?
<ikonia> bazhang: limcore is actually becoming a problem, he's complaining about non-existant things, it's getting very disruptive to the channel, and presenting a lot of false negative impressions
<bazhang> ikonia, and he is using more and more &^%* language as well
<ikonia> agreed
<bazhang> perhaps a redirect to #ubuntu-pl is in order
<ikonia> for who ?
<bazhang> limcore is -pl
<Myrtti> I doubt it will do any good
<bazhang> likely banned there at any rate :)
<soundray> Please kick Dragonfly in #u
<gnomefreak> soundray: lets see if he really stops
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a few minutes
<soundray> okay, thanks
 * Myrtti yawns
 * Nafallo joins Myrtti in the effort
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> WTH
<Myrtti> "Well, it would be nice if the default assumption among Planet Ubuntu writers was that free drivers would be used, instead of one of the most visible open source projects around essentially heavily promoting nvidia proprietary or fglrx …"
 * Myrtti headdesks
<Tm_T> erm
<Myrtti> http://koti.kapsi.fi/~myrtti/blog/2008/07/05/yay-for-teenage-hobbies/
<Myrtti> I'm such a horrible person because I used the first working display driver
<Myrtti> shame on me
 * mneptok heavily promotes cannibalism and farting
<Nafallo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<mneptok> that's why Canonical hired me. i *seem* nice, but i'm actually evil to the core.
<gnomefreak> what were they thinking hiring you ;)
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !opsnack ~= /$/ And ICE CREAM!/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate!  And Raisins! And ICE CREAM!
<Myrtti> ♥
<Nafallo> :-P
<Myrtti> omnomnom
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<mneptok> !opsnack ~= /$/ ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, mneptok said: !opsnack ~= /$/ ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> mneptok: The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> !opsnack ~= /$/ ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<mneptok> !opsnack ~= /$/ ooo! and 60 minutes +m!/
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> really, mneptok.
<mneptok> sorry, been awake for ~20m
<Myrtti> I'm disappointed.
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> hm
<Myrtti> !opsnack ~= /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Raisins! And ICE CREAM! ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
 * Myrtti purrs
<Myrtti>  mmm catnaps
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Myrtti> pur?
<jussi01> chomp!
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> I hate when people assume that since I've once helped them in issue X, I can be treated as their beck and call helpdesk anytime
<Myrtti> on ANY issue
<jussi01> hmmm, !no, opsnack is <reply>you naughty ops don't deserve a snack
<jussi01> Myrtti: me also
<Myrtti> oh dear lord give me resilience
<ubottu> genii called the ops in #ubuntu (spambot HaterAngel)
 * Myrtti sighs
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<gnomefreak> keep eye out for crackwhorebob
<gnomefreak> there are caps in that somewhere
 * gnomefreak leaves before people in #ubuntu get yelled at :(
<popey> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<popey> it should say "gutsy and above" or "releases starting with gutsy"
<jussi01> popey: you have rights, change it :D
<jussi01> popey: do @login
<popey> i can never remember how
<popey> @login
<ubottu> popey: The operation succeeded.
 * Myrtti steals the Hardy Heron t-shirt
<jussi01> popey: !factoid ~= /old bit to bechanged /new bit/
<jussi01> Tm_T: ding dong
<popey> Myrtti: i have 3：）
<Myrtti> oh shush
<popey> ：）
<Myrtti> be quiet and order me one of those and one http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/ladies/724f/
 * Myrtti harumphs
<popey> !virtualbox ~= /available in/available from/
<ubottu> I'll remember that popey
<popey> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<popey> Myrtti: well, remember to listen to the podcast and enter the competitio to get discount
<popey> in fact the discount covers the entire cost of the t-shirt!
<Myrtti> even to Finland?
<popey> yes
<popey> any country can use the coupons
 * Myrtti adds yet another podcast to download and forget to listen to her podracer list
<popey> hmm, i wonder if i should make that more clear
<Myrtti> there. Now it's in my crontab.
<Myrtti> along with all the other podcasts I forget to listen
<Myrtti> :-D
<popey> :)
<popey> Myrtti: just listen to ep8 which has the latest competition in, and closes on the 12th
<popey> HTH :)
<Myrtti> ... I just wonder do any of these have even one host with as captivating voice as Jono's :-P
<Myrtti> I've got like 15 podcasts that I never listen to
<Myrtti> except magnatune classical
<Myrtti> the difficulty with the podcasts is that I'd really have to concentrate on  listening to them to get anything out of them
<popey> meh, ell the others are rubbish - they wont get you a cheap/free t-shirt
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> just for personal intrest I'll have to listen to http://tllts.org/ atleast the last episode
<popey> whys that?
<popey> i find tllts too long to listen too, too much dead air
<Myrtti> well, not only for personal but also for professional intrest
<Myrtti> Quim Gil of Nokia
<Myrtti> Quim is fun
<popey> ah, like his blog posts
<Myrtti> he was in the judge board of Summercode Finland this year
<ubottu> sorena called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ah, him
<Myrtti> :-/
<Myrtti> too bad you weren't chosen - I tried to stomp my feet down
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Myrtti> Species8472: hello
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I think its better this way
<Myrtti> Tm_T: doesn't stop me from feeling bad
<Tm_T> Myrtti: but he seemed to think that "ol granny user" isnt our target
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> was the board that made that call, not a single member of it
<Myrtti> has anyone seen Species8472 say anything?
<Myrtti> my backlog contains nothing of him
<nalioth> Species8472: please see the /topic here
<Species8472> hi
<Species8472> whatsup?
<Tm_T> see topic
<Species8472> Yeah I talked a lot just a few days ago
<Species8472> if you want me to leave I'm find with that
<Myrtti> Species8472: remind us again?
<Species8472> maybe you were not here, it's not a lie
<Myrtti> eh?
<Myrtti> Species8472: what was your issue again?
<nalioth> Species8472: we wish you a nice night  :)
<Species8472> I joined because someone couldn't enter the channel
<Species8472> he asked at #freenode
<Myrtti> and have they since been able?
<Species8472> oh actually it was the normal #ubuntu channel
<Species8472> but yes good day to you :)
<Species8472> cya
<Myrtti> mkay
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> didn't see him talking in lastlog
<Myrtti> neither did I
<Myrtti> that's why I asked
<Myrtti> Carole King - You've got a friend
<Tm_T> mmmm
 * Myrtti hugs everyone in turn
<Tm_T> i need new monitor, i afraid
<Tm_T> sponsor me?
<Myrtti> I need a Roomba
<Myrtti> srsly
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> mmmgh, I'm soon financially screwed
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ooooh, just think about me and my credit card
<Tm_T> ...and?
<Myrtti> and flights to Lugradio Live, three nights in a hotel... now I'm dreaming about 24" screen and dvd-player and Roomba and a bike...
<Myrtti> and a new bed and mattresses and and and
<Myrtti> :-D
<Tm_T> meh
<Myrtti> exactly
<Myrtti> I'm slapping myself on fingers on daily basis
<Tm_T> I hope I don't loose my rights again
<Myrtti> you want me to slap your fingers too?
 * Myrtti gets her ruler
<Tm_T> Myrtti: btw I lost mine for 7 € ...
<Myrtti> good for you
<nickrud> don't know if anyone else is interested, but its truly terrific tennis today
<Tm_T> nickrud: finnish boy lost final
<Myrtti> woo for _NOT_ having a telly!
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ...for tv payment I wasn't needing in first place
<nickrud> tv tax. bleh
<Myrtti> TV payment inspectors WELCOME!
<Myrtti> My home front door is always open to you!
<Myrtti> COFFEE AND COOKIES!
<Tm_T> heh
<nickrud> let them in, set the roomba on them
<Myrtti> no, the ferocious guinea pigs
<Myrtti> Aleksi, ATTACK!
<Tm_T> :p
 * nickrud raises his feet in sympathy
<Myrtti> hello Thirsteh
<Thirsteh> Heya. I got thrown into #ubuntu-read-topic while at a friend's house
<Thirsteh> I'm at home now and I've never gotten a notice before so I suppose I'm no longer vulnerable
<Myrtti> did you read the topic of #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Thirsteh> yes. I'm supposed to ask you to scan me
<Myrtti> didn't you try to get the bots scan you first?
<Thirsteh> mmh, pardon, I'd only caught the "join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested" in the channel topic, not the further note on the site
<Thirsteh> I'm back in #ubuntu, cheers
<Myrtti> there you go then
<Myrtti> ARGH.
 * Dave2 hands Myrtti a kitten.
<Seeker`> kitteh!
<Myrtti> why hasn't teleporting been developed to apply to more than mere fotons?
<Dave2> That would be useful.
 * Dave2 doesn't look forward to lugging baggage to LRL on trains. Assuming he gets round to booking his room.
<Myrtti> OH SHUDDUP
 * Dave2 does so
 * Myrtti slaps Dave2 with 550€ credit card bill, four flights and four train tickets
<Dave2> nice.
<Myrtti> I'll raise with my phone bill.
<Myrtti> and the food
<Myrtti> oh right - I can't buy roomba this month, not atleast with my Visa.
<Myrtti> I was smart enough to put the credit limit to 800
<Myrtti> how cool of me.
<Myrtti> \o/
 * Dave2 's accounts are currently hurting somewhat with having to pay advance rent, deposit, TV licence, and NHS prescription prepayment card in quick succession.
<Myrtti> which reminds me I've not gotten electricity bill since February.
<nickrud> bleh. TV tax
<nickrud> deja vu , drop in on same stuff
<Myrtti> woo \o/
<Seeker`> tis a LjL!!
<Myrtti> tis a sign that the floodbots are in sync again
<nalioth> and an unidentified Seeker`
<Seeker`> I'm me, honest
<Nafallo> hehe
<jpds> Evening.
<jpds> Myrtti: I'm getting a irssi-plugin-otr package into intrepid. Thought you might like to know.
<Myrtti> I know I'm a horrible, horrible person, but I find some sort of odd ironic sense from Seveas's three latest blog entrys
<Seeker`> whats his blog?
<Myrtti> jpds: cool, I've already got it compiled on my Hardy and there's some oddishnesses in it
<Myrtti> jpds: it keeps dropping the OTR connection, or so I'm told by the other party
<Myrtti> Seeker`: http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis
<jpds> Myrtti: Yes, I've experienced some problems with it, once it cause irssi to completely crash.
<Myrtti> and I've also hit a bug in bitlbee - again reported by the other party
<Myrtti> bitlbee cares not about the user preferences of where to get the messages
<Myrtti> atleast in my case (latest bzr) the damned thing sends messages straight to gmail gtalk thingie if the other person has been unfortunate enough to login gmail
<jpds> Hmm
<Myrtti> jpds: are you perchance packaging the otr thingie in a way it can be loaded with /load otr?
<Myrtti> I could get it to load only with the full path
<jpds> I load it with /load otr here.
<Myrtti> jolly good
<jpds> hey Pici
<Pici> jpds: howdy
<Myrtti> ... woo. Time for my identity crisis again. WTH am I doing online on a Sunday night past midnight using git, bzr and svn an compiling software that does not help fighting global warming or worldwide famine?
 * Myrtti goes to shut down all the extra lights
<Myrtti> atleast I'm using my laptop which uses less electricity than desktop would
<Pici> I think I left the AC on in my apartment
<Dave2> We replaced all our bulbs with CFLs today. And now I'm using my laptop in the front room with the TV on.
<Dave2> I'm not quite sure if it's a good enough tradeoff...
<Pici> Probably it is, CFLs generate far less heat than incandescents
<Myrtti> I've changed mine to CFL and halogens long time ago
<Myrtti> the last straw was when I changed the light bulbs in the bathroom for the fifth time in two weeks
<Myrtti> -- and you need a screwdriver and a flashlight to do that
<Dave2> The final housemate only moved in yesterday, the 2nd moved in the day before, and I moved in last Sunday.
<Dave2> nice
<Seeker`> Dave2: new house good?
<Seeker`> grr, decent TV program just started, now i'll have to wait 15 mins to get a drink
 * nalioth kicks his new RAZR phone
<Pici> your have ubot3 running on your RAZR?
<nalioth> goldarned thing has me making custom ringtones for each of the folks in my address book
<nalioth> no, Pici, ubot3 can't stay connected thanks to AT&T suckdom
 * Myrtti huggles her N95
<Dave2> Seeker`, it's far better than the old house. Apart from having an oven that tried to kill us by having some sort of cleaner or something left in it which we didn't notice. It stank.
<Dave2> oh, he went.
<Dave2> Seeker`, it's far better than the old house. Apart from having an oven that tried to kill us by having some sort of cleaner or something left in it which we didn't notice. It stank.
<Dave2> Not that it's hard to be far better than the old house. The old house had slugs in the bathroom, and a giant crack around some of the windows. Which you could push.
<Seeker`> Dave2: ah, fun
 * Dave2 moves upstairs, work tomorrow etc.
<Seeker`> boo hiss work
 * Myrtti hugs ompaul
<ompaul> hiya
<nalioth> Seeker`: does nickserv just not like you today?
<Seeker`> nalioth: my shell host has gone bye bye, and therefore I am relying on my home conneciton
<Seeker`> the problem with my home connection is that my brother is able to use / fiddle with it
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-29
<mneptok> nalioth: i'm still working on the DCC protocol extension that allows one to send urine samples
 * elky is really not comfortable with the discussion in -ot right now
<Seeker`> what part of it?
<Seeker`> seems to have changed into pokemon
<elky> Seeker`, the way eri has totally sexualised the discussion
<elky> i dont think ive seen her do anything in #u* other than practically try sell herself in -ot
<Seeker`> when will people learn that telling ops to "chillax" or "take a chill pill" is more likely to annoy them than anything else
<elky> because they think belittling us makes them bigger for some obtuse reason
<elky> someone remove paddy before i snap please
<elky> i'm going to *love* this.
<elky> they wanted a 'it's ok to express your view' change to o4o. sexualised -ot is what they get.
<elky> wth does ompaul have to do with the CC? :-/
<Seeker`> I dont know
<Seeker`> I wonder if everyone that doesn't agree with him will be "biased"
<elky> considering i'm having dinner with paul on friday while he's over here in aus...
<elky> he probably will be biased :P
<Seeker`> bedtime for me
<elky> she seems's basing what she's doing on what she's allowed to do in ##c-u
<Seeker`> :(
<bazhang> zhxk. asking how to create a botnet Trojan and repeatedly asking staff 'what is trolling' 'Is trolling good?'
<Seeker`> where?
<bazhang> earlier in defocus and freenode
<elky> now she's trying to petition that discussing kissing and offering to kiss is not a sexualised topic
<bazhang> best answer was from G ary : if you want to be removed from the network, then yes
<bazhang> for kids these days it's probably not
<Tm_T> is
<Tm_T> bright monday night/morning to you all
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> don't know why she's complaining, she hasn't been removed
<bazhang> Seveas once removed me 7 times in a span of 3 minutes and I never complained 
<Tm_T> you deserved many removes long time ago indeed
<bazhang> his were for no reason at all though, just fun
<Tm_T> cannot be! (;
<elky> bazhang, because i asked her to stop sexualising discussions in a technical channel.
<bazhang> guess if you see IRC through the lens of 'My first amendment rights!!!' it's different
<elky> she tried to qualify that she ought to be able to because she's a girl and it doesnt bother her.
<bazhang> elky, I saw, but she was never removed or anything. she just needs to learn where to use that language (ie not -ot) if it is bothering others
<bazhang> thought that was the new o4o: not banned but please stop if it is bothering others, creating problems
<elky> bazhang, it is.
<bazhang> and it was bothering others, so seems quite clearcut
<Seeker`> ah well you see, elky is an op
<Seeker`> so it cant bother her
<bazhang> oh the power mad ops
<Seeker`> she is just abusing her power
<Eri> I have a feeling that what I have to say here will not be well received so I shall skip this step
<elky> you're basing that on what you've read?
<bazhang> she was let to discuss, asked to stop, told people to chillax then continued nonetheless
<bazhang> misssed the removal, mute etc part
<elky> bazhang, her current gripe is that in PM i said sexualised discussions in -ot drive female contributors away. she asserted to be a contributor, and i asked what other than offering kissing services in -ot was she contributing.
<Eri> I'm not clear h ow to state this but I do have an issue with one of your Ops
<Eri> *how
<bazhang> just saying it is usually the best way Eri 
<Eri> I have an issue with elky, no elky this does not require your response as you have stated you have no time to further discuss this, my issue lies with a conversation that was on going in #ubuntu-offtopic a non-technical support channel - ie a social channel. A conversation had been going on for quite some time with none of the participants or on lookers openly discussing disdain of the...
<Eri> ...topic, until elky popped in and asked us to stop merely because she, one of many, was uncomfortable. While I understand she has a say in what the channel may discuss, I fear that she used her own personal discomfort to stop a conversation that was not in anyway disrespectful to the actively participating users. And then further more once a point was discussed and moved past I do not...
<Eri> ...appreciate being referred to as a slut. 
<Flannel> Eri: Would it make you feel any better about being asked to stop if I mention that I would have commented on it as well, had I seen it?
<Seeker`> ok, can I just say that if a random user came to us and said, "I am lurking in -ot and I feel that this discussion is offensive" then an op would most likely ask the discussion to stop
<Seeker`> just because someone is an op doesn't mean that they aren't offended by what is going on
<Flannel> Eri: Also, that channel's policies are one matter of discussion, but the slut thing worries me.  Would you be willing to elaborate?
<Eri> Flannel: what would you like me to elaborate on? 
<Flannel> Eri: Would you be willing to quote your conversations?
<Eri> Flannel none
<Flannel> Eri: What?
<Eri> sorry
<Eri> I was responding to something else
<Eri> I do not mind
<Flannel> Eri: Please do then
<Eri> In channel? 
<Eri> Or out of channel?
<Flannel> If its a significant amount of text, pastebin and then give the link here
<Eri> I'll give you what I deem pertinent and should you decide you need more I'll paste bin it
<Eri> Is that alright?
<Flannel> Sure
<Eri> [20:57]	<elky>	because i am sick to death of being one of only 2% of female contributors because the rest flee
<Eri> [20:57]	<Eri>	Hello! What am I?
<Eri> [20:57]	<elky>	not a contributor
<Eri> [20:57]	<Eri>	As far as you know!
<Eri> [20:57]	<elky>	what do you contribute then?
<Eri> [20:57]	<Eri>	What do I contribute?
<Eri> [20:57]	<elky>	yes.
<Eri> [20:58]	<elky>	aside from kissing services in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Eri> [20:59]	<Eri>	When someone asks a question I know the answer to I answer it. I'm relatively new to this particular distribution I'll admit that but that doesn't mean my knowledge is completely is completely void. And I'm sorry Ms. Draper but that comment was below the belt. 
<Flannel> Eri: The penultimate line maps to being called a slut, I presume?
<Flannel> that is, the kissing services one
<Eri> In my mind? Correct
<Flannel> I'm not really sure if I know what "kissing services" are exactly,
<Flannel> but, quickly perusing my backlog of -ot, I'm left with the feeling that the statement isn't exactly inacurate.
<Eri> What as to calling me a slut?
<Flannel> as to you offering "kissing services"
<Eri> It was done in jest
<Flannel> For example: 17:11 < Eri> Grant-A: can I take you out for a test drive >.>
<Eri> As I explained to elky
<Flannel> Which, to me, seems like more than "just kissing"
<Eri> It wasn't meant to be
<Flannel> I think with context it wasn't, no.  But it is at least "just kissing"
<Flannel> correct?
<Flannel> You were discussing how guys/girls are bad/good kissers
<Eri> Correct
<Eri> But it was being done in jest which is my point. 
<nalioth> #ubuntu-offtopic is not a "general social channel"
<Flannel> So, if you just offered to go make out/kiss/whatever with someone, how is saying you're offering to kiss someone offensive?
<nalioth> it is there to discuss non-support topics related to Ubuntu
<nalioth> "which torrent client is best?"
<Eri> nalioth: forgive me if I aske you to stop I'm trying to understand what Flannel is saying
<nalioth> "is the EEEpc better than [something else]?"
<Eri> and trying to answer you is hard while focusing on him
<Flannel> Eri: If you say "I want to ride a motorcycle" and then someone claims you want to ride a motorcycle, how is that miscontruing anything?
<nalioth> i'm not asknig for for answers, Eri 
<nalioth> i'm clarifying the purpose of #ubuntu-offtopic 
<Eri> nalioth: then I ask you to stop so I can fully focus on Flannel 
<Flannel> er, misconstruing, that is.
<Eri> Flannel: because something that was said in jest does not make a person a slut and lends nothing to a persons character
<tritium> Good evening.
<bazhang> tritium, hi
<tritium> How are you, bazhang?
<Flannel> Eri: First off, lets ditch the slut moniker, no one said slut, the term was you're offering kissing services, which I really don't see as equivalent to a slut.
<bazhang> tritium, very well :)
<Eri> Flannel: I do
<tritium> Glad to hear it.
<Flannel> Eri: Alright, well, regardless, everything she said was factual.
<Flannel> Eri: If you said it in jest, that's fine, but it doesn't come across to everyone as if it were in jest.
<bazhang> jokes don't always translate on IRC
<Flannel> Eri: It's the same reason we won't let people muck around putting each other down with "your momma" jokes or whatver, because while it may be entertainingfor those involved,
<Flannel> Some ppeople who aren't involved feel that the channel is extremely hostile.
<Eri> Flannel: I'm sorry but I don't quite understand how you can dismiss my claim and admit hers
<Flannel> Eri: The last few statements had nothing to do with any claim,
<Flannel> nor do I know what claim she made? Oh, that you were offering kissing services?
<nalioth> Eri: you were under the misunderstanding of "why" #ubuntu-offtopic exists
<Eri> nalioth: forgive me but I am not addressing you currently I appreciate your opinion but I respectfully ask you to hold until I finish with Flannel 
<Flannel> Maybe I'm out of touch with what "slut" means, would someone care to define it for my sake?
<Eri> Flannel: I understand your point...but what I fail to see how she can allude to supposed "prostitution" ie the offering of services and that is seen as acceptable while offering to kiss someone in jest is not
<nalioth> Eri: you are wasting Flannel's time.
<Eri> Fine then I will go else where where I'm not seen as wasting my time for being offended
<Flannel> Eri: Where did she allude to prostitution?
<Eri> Good day gentlemen all the best 
<Flannel> She said you were kissing people
 * elky smells a vendetta.
<nalioth> i smell a troll
<elky> nalioth, well, she was bred by the best from what she's told me
<Flannel> All I smell is double standards
<elky> her roots being That Other Channel
<elky> Flannel, which are convenient in vendettas ;)
<elky> anyway, i look forward to this reaching the CC. they wanted to invite this stuff after all.
<zhxk> hello, gentlemen
<zhxk> i have to come here again pleading for a small request
<zhxk> hello?
<zhxk> hi?
<zhxk> hello?
<zhxk> hi?
<zhxk> hello?
<bazhang> zhxk, hi
<zhxk> bazhang:gentleman, do me a favor
<elky> zhxk, we've been watching you, and we're not impressed.
<bazhang> zhxk, how may we assist you
<zhxk> bazhang:gentleman, you know what people go to there for
<bazhang> zhxk, go to where? I am not understanding you
<zhxk> bazhang:come to this channel must have to ask for help
<bazhang> zhxk, did you have some issue to discuss here?
<zhxk> elky:dude, you are not impressed because the time is so long
<zhxk> bazhang:yap,gentleman, try to see the ban list, i have been there so long
<elky> Gary, ping?
<bazhang> iirc stew was involved here
<zhxk> bazhang:actually, iknoia know all
<zhxk> iknoia:hello?
<zhxk> iknoia:bother to tell me to come here for any long time.
<zhxk> iknoia:bother to tell me to come here again in any long time.
<bazhang> zhxk, do you know why you were banned from #ubuntu ?
<zhxk> bazhang:of course, gentleman
<bazhang> zhxk, please explain
<zhxk> bazhang:the reason is bacause become offtopic
<bazhang> zhxk, and the subsequent ban evasion?
<zhxk> bazhang:to have the desire to return to topic
<bazhang> zhxk, you should have come here first to discuss having your ban lifted, instead of ban-evading
<zhxk> bazhang:newbie to irc
<bazhang> zhxk, after seeing what you have been doing, am not confident you will behave in #ubuntu
<zhxk> bazhang:i was a newbie, and amnt know
<bazhang> zhxk, I mean in the last few days
<zhxk> bazhang:well, insnt it good to not bother any of you and return to normal?
<ubottu> cabrey called the ops in #ubuntu (Hasbro (sudo rm -rf))
<bazhang> zhxk, I don't feel confident to remove your ban at this time. If others differ (ie those setting the *bans* )
<zhxk> bazhang:the banner behaves sleepy
<bazhang> zhxk, not understanding you. 
<zhxk> bazhang:well, gentleman, just tell me how can lift from the ban
<bazhang> zhxk, there was more than one person banning you (initially), and then the ban-evasions
<zhxk> bazhang:they enjoys in banning me, dunno i have been suffered enough
<elky> zhxk, you have to demonstrate good behaviour in the other places you chat first.
<zhxk> elky:gentleman, how long would be to show the good behviour then?
<zhxk> hello
<bazhang> zhxk, no real set time limit.
<bazhang> zhxk, what is your native language
<zhxk> cn
<zhxk> the official language is chinese
<bazhang> zhxk, what about getting support and helping others in your loco channel then #ubuntu-cn
<zhxk> of couse,i have my own native language which dunno it's name
<zhxk> bazhang:there are so many water in it
<zhxk> "water"
<zhxk> do you know what "water" is?
<bazhang> flood?
<zhxk> good
<zhxk> bazhang:how can get support in a watering world?
<bazhang> zhxk, your ban in #ubuntu won't be lifted at this time.
<zhxk> well, if there is no resolution here, i may come back to bother any of you nextime, inst it better to figure out the solution and reduce the annoy time here?
<zhxk> bazhang:gentleman, im think from your place
<zhxk> do you think so?
<zhxk> hello
<bazhang> zhxk, this is not a chat channel
<zhxk> bazhang:im thinking at you place
<bazhang> zhxk, if there are no other issues related to #ubuntu , please don't idle here
<zhxk> bazhang£ºi'm waiting for the solution for the issue which you know
<bazhang> zhxk, the ban won't be lifted at this time.
<zhxk> bazhang:well, its long enough, i have been on the list long long
<bazhang> zhxk, you are clearly not ready to rejoin the channel #ubuntu 
<zhxk> they lift and add, lift and add
<zhxk> ttyl
<bazhang> asking how to evade bans, build botnets and repeatedly asking 'what is trolling???' are not good confidence builders imo
<zhxk> well, do yo imply that situation might change some day later?
<elky> if you can demonstrate good behaviour elsewhere, rather than asking how to troll and ban evade, yes.
<zhxk> ¹þ¹þ
<zhxk> good
<zhxk> elky:gentleman, hope your implication be carried into execution
<elky> that bit is up to you.
<elky> we dont control how you behave. we just control your ability to do it in ubuntu channels
<zhxk> indirect control
<elky> in the mean time, please dont lurk here
<zhxk> permit
<bazhang> zhxk, please exit the channel 
<zhxk> permit
<bazhang> sdeb bears watching
<bazhang> seems to think discussion of anaconda installer or not is on topic
<ubottu> In ubottu, sdeb said: !no debian is debian
<ubottu> In ubottu, sdeb said: !no ,!debian is !debian
<ubottu> In ubottu, sdeb said: sdeb: ubuntu is  !ubuntu
<roxan> I'm banned :(
<sattam> hi , i love ubuntu , and i want cloak 
<elky> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<sattam> ok , if i don't want to be ? 
<elky> then you dont get a cloak.
<elky> sattam, you have to have become an official member by the process above, and once you've done that, you can ask in -irc. but not until you're an official member.
<sattam> great , i will be member , coz i love ubuntu :)
<jussi01> !idle | sattam
<ubottu> sattam: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<roxan> Hi, I'm banned. 
<tsimpson> roxan: why did you ctcp ping #ubuntu?
<roxan> tsimpson: it was an accident
<tsimpson> what do you mean "an accident"?
<tsimpson> roxan: what were you doing, specifically?
<roxan> tsimpson: there was a guy called ubuntu at that time and I tried to ping him to check my connectivity.
<roxan> also I didn't know pinging channel would do this
<tsimpson> why would you randomly ctcp someone?
<tsimpson> you can just ping the server to check your connection
<roxan> tsimpson: I don't know. I am not perfect, I'm human being
<elky> roxan, the usual procedure we take here is to have someone read the guidelines
<elky> !guidelines > roxan
<ubottu> roxan, please see my private message
<elky> let me know when you have finished reading and we can move to the next step
<roxan> elky: done
<Gary> elky: morning, you pinged my dear
<elky> Gary, yes, nzhk or whatever he calls himself was around
<elky> roxan, ok, do you promise to never do ping or version or anything silly like that to #ubuntu again?
<Gary> nice, being offtopic I suppose, leaning tower of no foundations or something I guess?
<elky> Gary, begging to be allowed back in of course
<roxan> elky: I promise
<elky> roxan, excellent
<roxan> elky: can I login now?
<elky> roxan, you can go back to #ubuntu now, yes
<roxan> elky: oh thankyou
<elky> roxan, was there anything else you needed from this channel?
<roxan> elky: nope. thanks 
<Gary> elky: I'd not let that user back for a bit, I've seen little ontopic from him
<elky> Gary, nzhk? yeah, he's a twit
<Gary> maybe they need a while to figure out what freenode is all about :-D
<elky> they've been in the ban list for a while.
<elky> iirc they're in there a few times
<elky> zhxk, sorry
<Gary> you are thinking of nzk :p
<elky> that must be where the confusion stems
 * elky noms on dahl and pappodums
<elky> Gary, also, has eri caused issues elsewhere?
<Gary> that nice doesn't ring any bells
<Gary> erm, nick
<elky> Gary, how much scrollback do you have?
<elky> go back about 6 hours in this channel
<Gary> hehe, read it, well... not seen em elsewhere
<elky> are you in That Other Channel at all?
<Myrtti> bwhahaha
<elky> Myrtti, are you seeing the v2.0beta too?
<Myrtti> elky: I'm laughing at -ot right no
<Myrtti> w
<Gary> that other channel - nope
<elky> sigh.
<elky> i didnt even say to shut it down, for crying out loud
<elky> and all this without me even saying the s-word. sigh.
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu (Superninja spamming/trolling)
<Myrtti> jesus
<Seeker`> ?
<Myrtti> read the backlog
<ikonia> morning
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia
<elky> Myrtti, you seeing that v2.0beta now?
<Myrtti> elky: mmm
<ikonia> yo !
<Myrtti> shadeslayer is again tossing random factoids
<ikonia> of course
<ikonia> that's what he does
<bazhang> heh
<Myrtti> does anyone else remember how to check if 3d acceleration is on?
<ikonia> glxinfo or glxgears | grep -i dri 
<Myrtti> shadeslayer X-(
<Tm_T> hi kids
<miik> help bazhang closed the door so now i cant enter the ubuntu room in mirc
<bazhang> miik, you were removed from #ubuntu
<bazhang> miik, then asked to remain ontopic, and then continued, with very inappropriate comments and suggestions
<miik> oh
<miik> ok
<bazhang> <miik> which OS is better for porno, win xp, win vista, win 7 or ubuntu?
<miik> yes
<miik> someone should make comparison
<miik> of important usage
<bazhang> at which point you were asked to stop
<miik> such as porno, gaming, office
<bazhang> but you continued, and were removed
<miik> the people deserves to know!
<jpds> miik: Find out by yourself then?
<miik> idk
<miik> i want find like a comparision
<bazhang> <miik> Seifer, then your IP will be leet.hax0r.supercool.dude.net
<bazhang> <miik> yes but only to i.love.penis.org
<jpds> miik: Then do it youself, kthx.
<bazhang> miik, you are now banned from #ubuntu
<miik> yes
<miik> you closed the door
<bazhang> with very good reason.
<miik> kinda
<bazhang> miik, Ubuntu channels have a code of conduct
<bazhang> !coc > miik 
<ubottu> miik, please see my private message
<miik> ok
<miik> isnt you a bot?
<bazhang> miik, no I am not
<elky> ubottu is. bazhang is just a cyborg from outer space.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, elky
<jpds> elky: ...
<elky> wtf...
<Pici> hah
<Myrtti> oops.
<bazhang> yikes
<miik> it talks
<bazhang> !bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazhang
<elky> !language > elky
<ubottu> elky, please see my private message
<elky> !is.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is.
<jpds> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpds> Weird.
<bazhang> !ubottu is
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu is
<Myrtti> !ubottu is.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu is.
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> moving on
<Pici> !is. bazhang 
<ubottu> is. bazhang is just a cyborg from outer space.
<Myrtti> whee.
<miik> !is. penis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is. penis
<bazhang> hehe
<miik> :DDDDDdd
<elky> miik, that was naughty.
<bazhang> miik, come back in a week
<Tm_T> bazhang: we're done?
<bazhang> Tm_T, making factoids about me?
<bazhang> or the other?
<Tm_T> with miik (:
<bazhang> Tm_T, aye captain
<Tm_T> miik: I think we have done for now, see you in a week, you can leave us now
<miik> ok
<miik> dude a week is like a very long time
<miik> in a week i might be ded
<miik> like i go out, a car hit me
<miik> wtf
<Gary> no need to be silly now miik 
<elky> then irc is the least of our worries
<Tm_T> miik: then avoid cars
<elky> s/our/your/
<miik> like why i must be grounded from the room for a week?
<miik> when my mom grounds me, she never grounds me for a full week
<Tm_T> miik: you cannot follow the rules nor behave
<elky> miik, because that's our rules.
<Tm_T> jussi01: but I wanted him to leave himself ):
<bazhang> !is. bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is. bazhang
<bazhang> whew
<elky> sorry kiddo, we dont confer with your mother when you talk about your peepee in public
<Pici> elky: :P
<Myrtti> oh god, someone gave ubuntugeeks link on the intel/jaunty problem again
<ikonia> I hate that
<ikonia> although its bad as that problem should be long resolved by now
<elky> Pici, is it just me or does majnoon come out with that sort of idiocy all the time and then fade off until next time and never gets banned?
<Pici> elky: It does seem like a familiar theme with him.
<elky> i think a holiday from there is due then
 * mneptok yawns
<Myrtti> more ice cream!
<Amaranth> Myrtti: what link is that?
<Amaranth> the "upgrade to 2.6.30" one?
<Myrtti> Amaranth: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Myrtti> ooh
<ikonia> ughhh
<elky> <majnoon> pain in the ass i can see ,but not troll :) usually quiet in room :)
<Myrtti> hm, has it been changed?
<elky> Myrtti, no, it still says to download debian debs
<elky> <elky> discuss this in #ubuntu-ops please
<elky> <majnoon> just saying not a troll ,banning was correct though 
<elky> who the hell is this loon?
<elky> Pici, ikonia ^
<ikonia> oops
<Amaranth> so yeah, performance in jaunty is never going to be fixed precisely because it needs 2.6.30
<Amaranth> so people will continue to have guides saying to install it
<Amaranth> stability in jaunty has been fixed though
<ikonia> Amaranth: and that's where the crap side of this 6 month cycle comes in 
<elky> Amaranth, we'd prefer ones that are sane. that one isn't.
<ikonia> Amaranth: that should be back ported
<Amaranth> elky: it's sane-ish compared to some other tricks I've seen people try
<majnoon> just so you know , i may be a pain in the ass in ot chan ,i'm not a troll ,and elky was right in banning me ,maybe say like 5 things in a week 
<Amaranth> at least installing a new kernel doesn't mess up anything on your system, just boot with your old kernel and it goes back to normal
<ikonia> majnoon: ok, thanks for letting us know
<majnoon> <<takes credit for what he does , just want to know how long ban is 
<ikonia> Amaranth: I can understand the work load if they want to make the libc headers match the current kernel, but it SHOULD be backported as a serious fix, but as you said it won't be - it will be a next release joke again
<elky> majnoon, that depends on if you plan to continue the same bahaviour after it's lifted or not.
<Amaranth> the real joke is they're putting the karmic kernel in hardy in hardy-updates but won't put it in jaunty in jaunty-backports
<majnoon> i'll tone it down 
<ikonia> Amaranth: at least it's going into LTS - fully support that, but then there is no need to fix it in LTS
<majnoon> no duck in cow stuffs
<Amaranth> but anyway, the choice is either that guide or telling people they can't make their computer faster
<ikonia> Amaranth: stupid it won't hit 9.04
<Amaranth> ikonia: it is going to 8.04 due to driver updates
<Amaranth> so people can actually install 8.04 again
<ikonia> non-lts releases are fire and release - it's crap and presents a really bad model 
<ikonia> Amaranth: ahhh
<ikonia> elky: sorry - didn't think there was work in here to be done, I'll shut up now
<elky> ikonia, there wasnt until after you started
<ikonia> elky: I know but should have shut up quicker
<elky> majnoon, i'd much rather see no stupid remarks, not just 'no duck in cow stuffs'
<majnoon> that i CAN't guarentee ,have asperger's syndrome ,i WILL try to keep to a minimum 
<elky> majnoon, either way, you're waiting at least 24 hrs. come back then having read the guidelines and it can be discussed then
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> majnoon: anything else you need help with?
<Myrtti> why is boo_ resetting his root password again?
<Myrtti> oh, he's not
<Pici> again?
<Myrtti> s/again//
<cousteau> isn't there any #ubuntu-es op anywhere??
<Pici> cousteau: Have you asked in #ubuntu-irc ? That channel handles loco irc issues.
<cousteau> ok, thx
<Pici> ARGH
<Pici> 12:08:50 <?Halitech> lesshaste, if you want to be advantureous you could simply edit your sources.list to point to hardy then apt-get update apt-get upgrade but I wouldn't suggest it
<Pici> But you just did!
<Pricey> Pici: Don't you know, apologising makes anything ok?
<Pricey> as long as you acknowledge something is wrong, its ok
<ikonia> cool
 * ikonia makes a note
<juan-arg> hellow my name is juan user raul troll in #ubuntu-es
<Seeker`> juan-arg: I think you need to mention it in #ubuntu-irc
<juan-arg> sory no speak english only spanish
<Pici> Sólo manejar el canal principal de Ubuntu. por favor entrar en # ubuntu-irc para otras cuestiones.
<juan-arg> ok gracias
<Pici> Raúl apenas salió
<Pici> disculpas por la mala español, estoy utilizando un programa de traducción
<juan-arg> ok gracias
<Pici> gtrans.pl is pretty neat. It can do google translations within irssi
<jpds> Pici: Dude, you're starting to creep me out.
<Pici> jpds: What did I do this time?
<ubottu> Titan8990 called the ops in #ubuntu (dAnon)
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> [23:17] <mariahfemme> i'am Linda-Girl88@ in h0tmail . c0m in the MSN
<Pricey> Myrtti: klined a while ago no?
<Pricey> or at least gone?
<Myrtti> Pricey: wouldn't know
<Seeker`> HOT
#ubuntu-ops 2009-06-30
<mneptok> 14:16 [Freenode] [mariahfemme(i=ircap8@84.122.157.153.dyn.user.ono.com)] i have webcam and big tits do you want to see me? add to your msn Linda-Girl88@ in h0tmail . c0m
<mneptok> i have a webcam, too, but V4L doesn't support it.
<mneptok> i have big boobs, too, but my man-bra doesn't support them.
<mneptok> anyone have me strike 3?
<bazhang> who is swoody
<Seeker`> where?
<bazhang> in -irc , wanting to take over a ubuntu- channel
<nalioth> i'm trying to get to the bottom of it
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> some months ago I was banned from  #Ubuntu for lashing out or something
<atari2600a> I don't exactly remember, but I still feel like an asshat because of it
<atari2600a> I have since been put on Wellbutrin & don't exactly have those problems anymore
<bazhang> atari2600a, using this nick?
<atari2600a> so I was wondering...
<atari2600a> yeah, but it may have been an IP ban
<atari2600a> I'm not exactly sure
<bazhang> hang on let me check
<atari2600a> I was banned after I left the channel, so I didn't actually see the /mode line
<bazhang> atari2600a, you have tried to rejoin #ubuntu since then?
<atari2600a> just like 5mins ago
<atari2600a> from Pidgin:  
<atari2600a> You are banned from #ubuntu
<atari2600a> lol, google +v's all it's ops too :P
<Pici> atari2600a: Please fix your realname field on your irc client.
<atari2600a> of crap
<atari2600a> how the hell did that get in there?
<Pici> You'd know better than me
<Pici> atari2600a: Once you fix that, you'll probably have to reconnect to freenode, but then you can join #ubuntu
<atari2600a> it's my lowest level password, I must've mistaen in for the password field when setting up Pidgin back in 9.04 (I have since copied most of my /home folders from reformat to reformat
<atari2600a> hold on, reconnecting
<atari2600a> thanks, it's all working now
<atari2600a> the realname thing was a honest mistake, I seriously must've mistaken the realname field for the password field in the initial  rush of setting everything up
<atari2600a> bye now
<Pici> not a very good password :/
<bazhang> I need to take a time-out. RhinoSerious ...
<cabrey> hi is #ubuntu a general discussion and support channel or just support?
<nalioth> cabrey: just support
<nalioth> there are no #ubuntu-* 'general discussion' channels here
<cabrey> hmm well there is debate in #ubuntu because of the site
<cabrey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cabrey> it says general discussion
<cabrey> maybe that could be changed?
<elky> it's general discussion within the topic of ubuntu
<elky> tntc, can we help?
<nalioth> within the topic of "ubuntu support"
<tntc> we're having a bit of a debate.
<tntc> Is #ubuntu purely a support channel, or both a general discussion/support channel?
<nalioth> tntc: i just answered that in #ubuntu 
<tntc> nalioth: then you were likely offtopic :)
<elky> tntc, and you're likely baiting?
<tntc> elky: nalioth: sorry, just frustrated.
<tntc> nalioth: if that were true, there would be no need to explicitly state that it's a discussion channel in the wiki
<tntc> either the wiki should reflect that it's a support only channel, or the policy should reflect that it's both a support and discussion channel.
<tntc> the ambiguity detracts from conversations.
<nalioth> only when the smell of mutton arrives
<elky> and having to answer these questions two time in five minutes after several years of people using commonsense detracts from my paid work
<tntc> so basically you don't care.
 * nalioth smells a barbecue
<tntc> I'm sorry to have wasted your time.
<elky> we do care. we just liked it when people used commonsense
<mooseberry> greetings ubuntu
<mooseberry> im looking for a good graphics organizer program
<mooseberry> can anyone recomend one?
<elky> this #ubuntu-ops and  is for channel/operator issues only. not support questions
<mooseberry> oops
<mooseberry> how did i get here D:
<tsimpson> Myrtti: mOose != m0ose
<elky> yep, fixed
<elky> this is why fonts that disambiguate 0 and 0 are good
<elky> er, O and 0
<tsimpson> or just copy & paste :)
 * elky growls in snuxoll's direction.
<elky> i really hate people misusing that word like that
<Myrtti> whut...?
<Myrtti> oh right
<Myrtti> handwritten ban
<elky> all fixeded and waiting for him to notice my PM now
<elky> there we go
<Flannel> please don't use a capital letter at the beginning of each word?  whta?
<elky> ?
<Flannel> Someone actually complained that someone else shouldn't use A Capital Letter At The Beginning Of Each Word
<Flannel> !away > Kristof_D 
<Tm_T> Flannel: not even In The Title ?
<elky> if memed returns, please keep an eye on him. he was PMing and ctcping me just now, and went silent and left after i asked him what
<Pici> Just did some asking about, if anyone asks, FF 3.5 final isn't in the repos, and its not even built yet, but it will eventually be.  
<Pici> If anyone is really really excited about it, I suppose we could point them to launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa , since it will get pushed there while testing.
<Pici> I gotta run to a meeting, but we may want a factoid for this, we've been getting a lot of questions.
<Tm_T> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is being built and tested for Jaunty.  For best results, please do not install via archives downloaded from mozilla.com
<Flannel> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Flannel> Should probably put a "see !ff35" at the end of that too
<Flannel> mmm, maybe not
<Tm_T> Flannel: for temporary, yes
<topyli> "for best results, install epiphany instead" :)
<Pici> For best results: store in a cool, dry place
<Pici> !firefox =~ s/$/ - See also !firefox-3.5/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<mneptok> nalioth: meep
<mneptok> christel: you, too
<christel> MEEP
<mneptok> christel: could you +o me in #maria-sysadm so i can register the channel? easier than asking people in various time zones to cycle.
<christel> yessir
<christel> done :)
<mneptok> you = the tops
<mneptok> christel: as a reward, would you like some therapeutic massage? do you know anything about massage therapy?
 * mneptok giggles
<christel> why thank you, thats a very kind offer
<christel> and i do know a fair bit, why? :)
<mneptok> christel: just needling you after catching the "I KNOW WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING" abuse you suffered in backscroll
<mneptok> christel: if i could DCC Thorazine ....
<christel> aaaah
<christel> hehe
<mneptok> *patpat*
<mneptok> heavy is the head that wears the crown, dear.
<Pici> added some more info:
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty.  If you install the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repos, it will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jrib> ah, the joys of new software in a support channel...
<Pici> its been a zoo in there
<Myrtti> !-ff35
<ubottu> ff35 aliases: ff3.5, firefox-3.5 - added by Pici on 2009-06-30 17:27:04 - last edited by Pici on 2009-06-30 19:01:55
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-01
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Mike_lifeguard said: !no, ff35 is Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the *beta* package 'firefox-3.5' from the repositories will be updates when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
 * elky peers to see if mneptok is still around
<mneptok> yesssssss?
<elky> mneptok, is pseudoephedrine in canada as easy to aquire as it is in the US?
<elky> it's stupidly regulated here and we can only buy tiny doses mixed with something else
<elky> and my boss is in canada at the moment
<mneptok> elky: yeah, it's not regulated terribly
<elky> woot. i shall remind my boss to aquire some before he returns.
<elky> and now i shall run off to buy foods because my fridge is empty
<nalioth> elky: if it's 'stupidly regulated', is he gonna be able to bring it in?
 * Mez yawns
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> I joined #ubuntu but I can't send to channel
<Flannel> Hi MontelEdwards, how can we help you today?
<MontelEdwards> hmmm
<MontelEdwards> Flannel: Ya, i tried to join a channel and was forwarded here
<Flannel> "a channel"?
<MontelEdwards> yeaup
<MontelEdwards> It is weird
<MontelEdwards> Flannel: you know anything about it?
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: Which channel?
<MontelEdwards> ##beginners-dev
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: Yes, I can verify that you're banned from there.
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: And I can also verify that you're aware of those bans.
<MontelEdwards> Yeah
<MontelEdwards> Flannel: But why am i being forwared here?
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: Because you can set up forwards as well, and apparently thats the current situation.
<MontelEdwards> Flannel: so now what?
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: You part this channel, as you don't have any current business here, as far as I can tell, and go on your merry way.
<MontelEdwards> Flannel: I have to leave?
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: Unless you have current business in this channel, yeah.
<ubottu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (killerng)
<Flannel> We keep this channel spectator free, so we can keep track of who needs to be helped, etc.
<Flannel> elky: Your cinnamon roll is showing
<elky> damn you, now i want a cinnamon roll :(
<Flannel> elky: They're tasty and easy to make!
<elky> Flannel, i look forward to the one you're going to make me then :P
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: rejoining that channel doesn't make a whole lot of sense.  You're still banned.
<MontelEdwards> Flannel: Sorry, i missed what you said, i meant to look at it and i pressed the refresh button on my browser
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: Ah
<Flannel> MontelEdwards: Unless you have current business in this channel, yeah.
<Flannel> We keep this channel spectator free, so we can keep track of who needs to be helped, etc.
<Flannel> elky: Come to where I live and I'll have a whole batch waiting for you.
<elky> those would be expensive cinnamon rolls :(
<MontelEdwards> Flannel: oh, okay then. Later
<Flannel> Bye MontelEdwards
<MontelEdwards> bye
<Flannel> elky: They would be.  Although Quantas is a lovely airlines.
<elky> Flannel, why is something outside our namespace forwarding to here?
<Flannel> elky: beginners-dev is actually #ubuntu-beginners or whatever
<Flannel> as to *why* that is, I'm not sure
<Flannel> er, ubuntuforums-beginners, I think?
<elky> that group is full of oddness :-/
<Flannel> It should really be #ubuntu-beginners... but, yeah.
<Flannel> I don't presume to know why, I just work here.
<pleia2> they were told a few differeing things when getting set up initially, it's been confusing for them
<pleia2> they're moving everything into the ubuntu namespace now (had a meeting about it tonight)
<Flannel> Good, good.
<Flannel> That'll be less confusing for everyone involved
 * pleia2 nods
<elky> pleia2, i'd chance they asked people who had no clue, and/or this was when the forums was not associated officially
<pleia2> elky: yeah, something like that
<Flannel> Former I imagine, since it was #ubuntuforums-beginners until recently when they became... whatever the official name for it is now.
<Flannel> but, doesn't really matter why.  It's fixed now, cue the sunshine and bunny rabbits.
<ubottu> cellofellow called the ops in #ubuntu (joejc)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (programble)
<dragon_> howdy folks
<dragon_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dragon_> the factoid is kind of banal. has this one always been that way?
<dragon_> Newbies seem to be ignoring it and continuing asking for help. I'm trying to come up with a better one. Meanwhile, any comments?
<Flannel> dragon_: What about it don't you like?  Or think could be improved?
<jussi01> dragon_: feel free to suggest a new one :)
<dragon_> Flannel: amount of info is not enough i believe, as compared to the other factoids
<Flannel> dragon_: It links to a really thorough wiki page though.  I don't think a factoid has to be long just for its own sake.  But if you can find a way to improve it, by all means, we welcome improvements.
<Flannel> hmmm, ufw wiki page needs a rename
<dragon_> Flannel: I agree; working on it.
<dragon_> this one will catch more attention:
<dragon_> !wiki is <reply> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, dragon_ said: !wiki is <reply> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dragon_> So ubottu IS dumb enough to repeat it.
<jussi01> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<jussi01> ??
<dragon_> ouch, i meant wifi
<dragon_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> !wiki is <reply> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> But wiki already means something else!
<jussi01> !no, wiki is <reply> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dragon_> noo
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<dragon_> jussi01: that was supposed to be wifi, not wiki..
<jussi01> oh crud
<jussi01> !no, wiki is <reply>http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !no, wifi is <reply> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> prod prod
<Flannel> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> it took
<Flannel> She just got tired of confirming
<jussi01> poor girl
<jussi01> dragon_: have you got anything else you need from us?
<dragon_> jussi01: that was it. thanks.
<ubottu> dragon_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Helloworld)
<elky> i think we know this fool
<elky> a ban evader, yummy
<Myrtti> who, pt1989?
<elky> no, helloworld
<Myrtti> anyone in -irc?
<Tm_T> I could be
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Herra_X)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ^
<Myrtti> oh jesus
<Myrtti> elky: we banned him from -fi yesterday and -fi-offtopic just few minutes ago
<Tm_T> who's he?
<Myrtti> he's on mobile gprs connection, so he'll probably just redial and get  a new ip
<elky> classless troll
<Tm_T> ah, this one
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, indus said: ubottu: !goodwork is welldone
 * Myrtti eyes hobitti at -ot
<Myrtti> WHUT...
<Myrtti> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> misread
<Myrtti> "Automatix is no longer supported"
<Tm_T> ubot3: sync!
<ubot3> Factoid sync! not found
<Myrtti> nalioth: pretty plz
 * Pici palms
<nalioth> Myrtti: pretty plz what?
<nalioth> ubot3: sync
<ubot3> Factoid sync not found
<nalioth> ubot3: kdebase
<ubot3> kdebase: base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 180 kB
<nalioth> what am i supposed to be doing?
<Tm_T> nalioth: it's not in sync
<Myrtti> ubot3: !ff35
<ubot3> Firefox 3.5 Final is currently being built and tested for Jaunty. If you *need* to install it, the firefox-3.5 *beta* package from the repositories will be updated when testing is complete. See also http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Myrtti> wow
<Pici> looks good to me
<Myrtti> 18:13] < Myrtti> ubot3: !ff35
<Myrtti> [18:13] < ubot3> Factoid ff35 not found
<Tm_T> nalioth: it shouldn't point to intrepid by default (:
<Myrtti> (that too
<Myrtti> )
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> Myrtti: all updated and still no 'sync' factoid
 * nalioth doesn't know what else to do
<nalioth> <sigh> obviously i don't.
<Tm_T> nalioth: no, no sync factoid, it was just sync request
<nalioth> mmkay
<Pici> nalioth: its a bot command, not a factoid.
<Pici> i.e: @sync, or whatever that bot's trigger is.
<nalioth> a simple "nalioth, can you bring your bot into the present day?" would suffice
<nalioth> grumble grumble *supybot* grumble
<nalioth> no wonder they don't work well any more - somebody took away their !botsnack
 * Pici glares
<majnoon> may i be unbanned fromthe offtopic chan please ?
<Pici> majnoon: Do you recall why you were banned?
<majnoon> basically a BIG bad joke ,and a few little ones 
<majnoon> i can message the bad joke to you :)
<Pici> You can say it in the channel
<majnoon> ok here goes :)
<majnoon> if you stick a duck up a cow's ass is it "quack da moo" or "moo the quack" ??
<Pici> majnoon: And you felt the need to repeat that about 5 times throughout the course of a day or two without saying anything else?
<majnoon> i WAS in the wrongg and agree with punishment ,elky said for 1 day ,USUALLY i'm quiet in there 
<Pici> majnoon: It looks like the only times you say things in the channel is when they are compeletely random.  Additionally, you have been removed from the channel a few times in the past for similar issues.
<majnoon> this the first time i remember
<Pici> majnoon: I don't see an prior bans, but I see at least two other kicks from the channel.
<majnoon> ok just saying no remember, not that it no happen 
<mneptok> "Rudeness is the weak man's imitation of strength." -Eric Hoffer 
<mneptok> consider this.
<ikonia> Macuyiko: you did that same joke the other day
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> majnoon: you did that same joke the other day
<Pici> ikonia:  I asked him to repeat it here.
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> my apologies
<Pici> that said, I'm very busy at work and havent had the time (or patience) to review his bans.
<Pici> s/bans/ban/
<ikonia> Pici: I'm free I'll sort it out if you're busy
<ikonia> majnoon: can you give me two minutes please
<Pici> ikonia: Sure. It was elky's ban originally, so I'd err on the side of caution if you have to.
<Pici> Although we both discussed the ban as it happened.
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> well majnoon I can you you've been removed from the channel multiple times for your jokes as Pici has said (just read up) and as Pici said elky actually banned you so due to your history I'd rather not remove the ban without speaking to elky first, apologies for miss-leading you on that
<ikonia> majnoon: I suggest you come back later when elky may be free
<ikonia> majnoon: it would help your request if showed you where able to follow requests/direction
<ikonia> !idle  |majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pici> fyi, I had to defuse miik in #ubuntu-mozillateam a little bit ago, so if he gets uppity in #u+1 or #u, hes already been warned.
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> can someone check the ban on limcore 
<ikonia> he's back in #ubuntu and I can see an active ban in #ubuntu but can't see how he's actually dodging it
<Flannel> He joins as unidentified, so his cloak isn't active
<ikonia> got it
<Flannel> Once he identifies, he can't speak in the channel
<ikonia> just saw it in the log
<stew> ikonia: i do recognize him as someone that had been potentially trouble in the past, I did notice that after granting the cloak he joined here:
<stew> 21:40 -!- LimCore [n=rafal@unaffiliated/limcore] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<stew> 21:40 < LimCore> I joined #ubuntu but I can't send to channel
<ikonia> yeah I didn't see him in the log 
<stew> but parted without getting a response
<stew> what channel is he causing a problem in
<ikonia> he ban dodged in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he knew he was banned so joined using J_f_kenedy then changed nick once he was in 
<ikonia> 20:46 -!- j_f_kennedy is now known as LimCore
<ikonia> he knows what he's doing 
<ikonia> he's a persistant pain in the ubuntu name space
<stew> 16:47 -!- 290 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@unaffiliated/limcore [by douglas.freenode.net, 13447294 secs ago]
<stew> odd, the ban is on his cloak
<ikonia> he joined without cloak/nick
<ikonia> then changed in the channel
<ikonia> he's just bottled it and logged off after I kicked him
<ikonia> unless you shoved him off
<stew> i didn't
<stew> ok, i'm going to make a note of this, and try to talk to him when I see him next
<ikonia> was also in as gzojw talking dodging the ban
<stew> ok
<stew> do me a favor and let me know if you see him so I can speak with him
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> please be aware of his history in #ubuntu channels though 
<stew> are you aware of bans in other channels I should make sure he knows about
<ikonia> he's banned in quite a few I don't know them all of the top of my head, he was at one point a network wide issue, I think christel has had deealings
<stew> i'm not aware of his history in #ubuntu channels, give me a summary
<ikonia> long term troll/issue banned multiple times - 
<ikonia> rude/offensive
<stew> i was quite aware of him as raf256 when operating in #debain
<ikonia> went away for a while
<stew> he was a huge pain, but not rally rude or offensive
<stew> ok
<ikonia> 16:50 < gzojw> what is the uname -a for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<ikonia> now he's playing dumb
<mneptok> stew: STFU, you Nazi.
<ikonia> trying to troll other users
 * mneptok whistles innocently
<ikonia> he was very rude and offensive in #ubuntu
<ikonia> 16:56  * gzojw rates ubuntu 9.04 as Full of Fail
<ikonia> again same old troll
<ikonia> ubuntu is rubbish etc
<mneptok> "try OpenBSD. then ask Theo why he's so security-conscious. we'll see you here back in #ubuntu ~5 minutes afterwards."
<ubottu> In ubottu, xnox said: !Linus Torvalds is amazing Finish hacker who created Linux kernel (heart of Ubuntu). Hi now lives in USA and still is maintainer of kernel development. He often writes tongue-in-cheek emails, which are often quoted. For more info see !kernel. He also created git, see !git.
<xnox> Hello! I've just made a suggestion for ubottu =)
<ikonia> xnox: hi
<xnox> Slightly different version is bug #394471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394471 in ubuntu-bots "Linus Torvalds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394471
<xnox> ikonia: hello
<mneptok> xnox: it's "Finnish" :P
<ikonia> how is that a bug? 
<xnox> mneptok: me not english native speak. Or in other words I'm a crap speller =)
<xnox> ikonia: IMHO an important factoroid is not in the database
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that is a pointless "bug"
<ikonia> someone will have to deal with that bug 
<ikonia> and it is a waste of time and resources for someone to triage/deal with it
<xnox> sorry I didn't know the correct way to make a suggestion for a new factoroid
<xnox> shall I close the bug as invalid?
<ikonia> please
<mneptok> xnox: then ask before you start spamming the official bugtracker, please
<xnox> I'm sorry. I did find the right channel in the end. Ubuntu IRC channels are run so smoothly that I never needed to contact you guys =)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> thank you for removing the bug
<Myrtti> and with that he'll live happily ever after
<Seeker`> hi
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-02
<elky> well, i dont personally see a problem with that vanity factoid, aside from never having seen the need for it. i suppose we might be at the point that people who dont know might be starting to wander through, though
<mneptok> elky: it strikes me as a bad precendent. where do we stop?
<mneptok> do i add a factoid for Monty?
<jpds> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Pici> !guido
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guido
<jpds> mneptok: 'tis already there...
<Pici> :P
<mneptok> !monty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monty
<mneptok> jpds: ?
<jpds> mneptok: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clPYfaTvHT0
<mneptok> jpds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Widenius
<jpds> mneptok: Oh, right. I've always preferred Postgres.
<majnoon> elky awake now ??
<elky> busy right now
<majnoon> was just wondering if could get unbanned from ot chan 
<majnoon> checking in to see if i can get unbanned in ot chan 
<ubottu> dragon_ called the ops in #ubuntu (PATPAT)
<mneptok> Ich bin der Musikant mit Taschenrechner in der Hand!
<indus> hi some user using bad words
<indus> called micah
<indus> thank you
<elky> which channel?
<elky> nevermind
<indus> ubuntu'
<indus> nvm someone taking care of it
<Myrtti> indus: it's | with that, not >
<ikonia> note - the feds is back
<ikonia> teh feds
<indus> ya sorry i forgot
<indus> thanks
<ikonia> "thefeds" even
<Myrtti> indus: anything else?
<elky> * FloodBot3 removes exempt on emme!n=45c8ed67@gateway/web/flash/eris.tuxhacker.org/x-e30a8b2c7c32e665 <- oh really now?
<Myrtti> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> Myrtti: he's in gentoo now
<Myrtti> oh, ok
<elky> ikonia, correct me if i'm wrong, but the princess of propaganda *knows* full well she's banned from #u, yes?
<ikonia> hand on heart I don't know. I assume so 
<elky> * emm (n=45c8ed67@gateway/web/flash/eris.tuxhacker.org/x-92210c1243a79951) has joined #ubuntu-devel
<elky> wth is she up to now?
<Myrtti> it isn't her, it's her one-armed sister
<ikonia> there is no active ban in #u
<elky> she was actually in #u twice simultaneiously
<elky> ikonia, not even on her cloak?
<ikonia> her cloak has changed, but no
<tsimpson> not that I can see either
<elky> wth, since when?
<ikonia> the only one that remains is #kubuntu-devel as hobbsee holds firm
<elky> who on earth removed them from #u?
<ikonia> looks ike there has not been one there for a while
<elky> i remember there being one there very recently
<ikonia> I think that was the fix-your-connection one
<elky> might be the -ot one i'm recalling
<ikonia> she came in and had that removed as her connection was stable
<ikonia> then there was an issue in -ot with popey with $someone pm'ing club-ubuntu links again
<ikonia> or 0uk 
<ikonia> or -uk
<jussi01> iirc we made an agreement she could be in #ubuntu, but not -ot
<ikonia> ah, the memory man cometh
<jussi01> and did anyone else notice bigfuzzyj enter and leave -ot? is he still banned from there?
<ikonia> don't know who he is
<elky> ikonia, there was a troll from club in -women last night
<elky> well, had been lurking around for about a week, but started asking creepy questions such as if girls like beards and how many in the channel were married
<Tm_T> "just making conversation"
<elky> Tm_T, what was it he told club? "i was polite and everything"
 * elky headdesks
<UbuntuLOVER> hi
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: 
<ikonia> hello
<UbuntuLOVER> did you ban me?
<ikonia> yes
<UbuntuLOVER> why why why?
<UbuntuLOVER> i'm a long time ubuntu user
<UbuntuLOVER> I want to install opera on my ubuntu comp, and you ban me?
<ikonia> because you keep asking which debian release is closest to ubuntu - I have asked you to stop many times, you didn't I removed you from the channel- you came back in and asked straight away 
<ikonia> you then changed your nickname to try to get around the ban
<UbuntuLOVER> I asked straight away as we are all told to. "Don't ask to ask. Just ask"
<ikonia> UbuntuLOVER: don't play dumb, you say me ask you twice to stop asking
<ikonia> UbuntuLOVER: you also saw me remove you and ask again
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: at first i thought it was a glitch.
<ikonia> UbuntuLOVER: I know you saw me asking as you responded and told me to look at the list
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: 
<UbuntuLOVER> yes, did you see the list?
<ikonia> UbuntuLOVER: I'm not discussing this - I'm discussing your lack of ability to follow polite requests
<UbuntuLOVER> what's your request?
<ikonia> and this is not the first time you've asked about this debian / ubuntu versioning
<ikonia> UbuntuLOVER: my request was to stop asking - they are not the same
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia, may i ask another question?
<UbuntuLOVER> to you.
<ikonia> please
<UbuntuLOVER> I would like to install opera repository so that my opera browser would auto-update. What ought one to do?
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: you there?
<UbuntuLOVER> please what?
<ikonia> UbuntuLOVER: this is not a support channel, I'm discussing your inability to follow direction in the channel only
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: i see. so what do i do now that you have banned/kicked 
<ikonia> !guidelines | UbuntuLOVER 
<ubottu> UbuntuLOVER: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> have a read through those
<ikonia> come back tommorow and we'll look at removing your ban
<ikonia> @mark 
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<elky> he sounds like fun
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops UbuntuLOVER also known as jeancalvin persistantly asks about debian->ubuntu version compariisons
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> elky: a pain to be quite frank
 * elky rewinds time and encloses that statement in sarcasm tags
<ikonia> work time
<ikonia> elky: I did get you
<elky> :)
<tsimpson> ikonia: I think they wanted to know to get the .deb, but that's pretty irrelevant now
<tsimpson> and opera have Ubuntu .debs anyway
<jussi01> cant say Im overly happy about this, but what do others think:
<jussi01> [06:20:26] <-- Flare183 (n=Flare183@botters/flare183) has quit ("1f u c4n r34d th1s u r34lly n33d t0 g37 l41d")
<elky> jussi01, not happy either. maybe utilise the wonder that is memoserv
<Flannel> memoserv +1
<elky> we really should try use it more often
<Flannel> Maybe we should use it to send valentines to each other next February.
<jussi01> elky: feel free to go and do it, Im just running out for lunch, if nobody has done it by the time I get back, then Ill do it
<Flannel> Yeah... ignore me.
<Alagos> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<Alagos> @help
<Alagos> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> Alagos: can we help you with something?
<Alagos> yep
<Alagos> i`m interesting how to install ubottu in supybot?
<Alagos> will you help me?
<elky_work> i dont know how
<Alagos> how ubottu working?
<Alagos> i mean how to run it?
<Tm_T> Alagos: does its wikipage tell something?
<Myrtti> there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> certainly some info there
<Alagos> i`m came from http://ubottu.com/ If you want him to join your         channel ask in #ubuntu-ops. it`s mean that you came whith your own bot to the channel whitch invite you?
<Myrtti> so you want to run your own bot, or do you want ubottu or its clone (run by us) to join?
<elky> Alagos, what channel?
 * jussi01 waves
<Alagos> i`d like to rum my own bot, if it possible and if you don`t mind
<Alagos> elky: channel where i`m testing bot is #4ubuntu
<jussi01> Alagos: you are free to run your own bot in any channels you own. however, #*ubuntu* channels should only be used for official reasons
<jussi01> Alagos: you can ask about our custom plugins in #ubuntu-bots, but for basic supybot items please use #supybot
<Alagos> jussi01: i`ll change name of channel
<jussi01> Alagos: if you have an official ubuntu channel and want a clone, then you ask here, otherwise #supybot 
<jussi01> :)
<Alagos> jussi01: i am use supybot already
<jussi01> Alagos: well then Im sure you know how to add plugins, thats all ours are
<Alagos> jussi01: thank you
<jussi01> no probs.
<jussi01> Alagos: anything else we can help you with?=
<Alagos> jussi01: you already helped enough. thank you
<jussi01> !idle | Alagos
<ubottu> Alagos: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> ;)
<Alagos> see you later
<elky> well he can stay if he wants to be asked a hundred times a day where he's banned from :P
<Flannel> sigh
<Flannel> why are people being stupid tonight
<elky> Flannel, checked the moon phase?
<jussi01> Flannel: its not just tonite
<Flannel> elky: It's half!
<Flannel> jussi01: I know
<Flannel> jussi01: but...
<jussi01> did someone memoserv flare?
<elky> Flannel, ok, so you check the same things i do then ;)
<Flannel> it makes me feel better to think it's isolated
<elky> jussi01, dont think so
<Flannel> I suppose it's mostly related to FF3.5
<elky_work> if people want a rolling release, they're welcome to go for gentoo or whatever :P
<Flannel> debian
<Flannel> no reason to throw them to the wolves
<Myrtti> LINUX MINT FOR THE WIN!!!!!1111
<elky> except sending an ex-ubuntu person to debian is pretty much the same in terms of callousness
<elky> especially if they're the beg-for-help type
<Flannel> elky: Yeah, but at least it keeps them in the family.
<Flannel> deb has to take over the world somehow, afterall.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Flannel> Save us all from rpms
<jussi01> i can just see that in a prayer... "and dear $deity, give us our daily bread, and save us all from RPMs..."
<elky_work> Flannel, i'd need a new job. my boss is allergic to non-redhat systems :(
<Flannel> elky_work: I think there's a pill you can take for that
<elky_work> sh: Linux: command not found
<Flannel> better living through science and all
<elky_work> poopy
<elky_work> Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.18-128.1.10.el5 #1 SMP Thu May 7 10:39:21 EDT 2009 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<elky_work> i mean srsly                                                                                                            ^ save me now
<elky_work> ugh, too much space
<CKY> hello..?
<Flannel> CKY: Hi.
<Flannel> CKY: You're not in #ubuntu
<CKY> what do you mean..?
<Flannel> CKY: What channel were you attempting to join?
<tsimpson> you need to change your ident to join #ubuntu
<jussi01> CKY: you need to change your ident before you can join #ubuntu
<CKY> how i do it..?
<tsimpson> how did you set it?
<Myrtti> CKY: it's the "fuckyou" part
<CKY> ok sorry..
<jpds> Uhm, guys.
<jpds> Is it me or does LimCore ring a bell at the back of my mind?
<bazhang> very well known troll
<jpds> -bugs then.
<bazhang> 'another day, another epic Ubuntu failure' and the like when he entered #ubuntu in the past 
<jussi01> tsimpson: seems like we havoe our own FF3.... 4.3RC1!!
<jussi01> grumbles
<bazhang> hehe
<tsimpson> I don't remember there being much interest in the beta's, who would have guessed those two little letters would make all that difference
<Myrtti> of course they make the difference
<tsimpson> well, to me, RC1 does _not_ mean "It's finished!!!" ;)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: for kids it is
<bazhang> jg_ seems like a t r o l l 
<Myrtti> no kidding
<Tm_T> t-roll, new fastfood
<bazhang> haha
<Tm_T> easy to get, gives stomach issues
<Tm_T> and leaves you cranky and hungry
<jpds> bazhang: I /msg'ed him the apt-get command for flash about 4 minutes ao.
<jpds> ago*
<Myrtti> bazhang: he might have it installed already
<bazhang> jpds, strange that he said it installed in just 4 seconds though
<bazhang> Myrtti, could be
<jpds> bazhang: Some of us have gig-links ;)
<bazhang> jpds, yeah here too :)
<jpds> Well, he's using http://www.telenor.dk/english/index.aspx
<ikonia> jpds: where is/was limcoe
<ikonia> jussi01: ping back
<ikonia> limcore even
<jpds> ikonia: rmaj?
<ikonia> is that him ?
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ikonia> it was him
<jpds> Yes, otherwise I wouldn't have said so.
<ikonia> jpds: sorry I didn't see that part I didn't know if you knew who I was talking about
<ikonia> when was he active ?
<bazhang> earlier today
<ikonia> I saw him this morning
<ikonia> (my time) 
<bazhang> ah sorry, time is relative
<jpds> ikonia: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/02/%23ubuntu-bugs.html - 10:19 onwards.
<jussi01> ikonia: re-ping?
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> jussi01: ta
<jussi01> :)
<elky> someone else please. Myrtti?
<elky> if i do it now, it'll be 'too personal'
<elky> christel, can ircd-7 please have an IQ filter? :(
<qe2eqe> elky kicked me out of #ubuntu-offtopic over ""Unzip, strip, touch, grep, mount, fsck, fsck, fsck, more, yes, fsck, fsck, fsck, unmount, sleep."
<Myrtti> GOOD FOR HER!
<Myrtti> in reality, she didn't
<Myrtti> she kicked you out, because you showed considerable amount of not understanding the guidelines
<elky> oh, i thought it was outright refusal to even consider them
<Myrtti> elky: you'd really know better than me ;-) just a suggestion
<elky> well he can choose which it was. works for me either way.
<Myrtti> qe2eqe: so, anyway... what's your point? what part of this do you want to discuss?
<topyli> qe2eqe: please part this channel if you have no further business. idling is not allowed here
<qe2eqe> So warm, so kind, so gentle. Thankyou, my happy shepherds.
<elky> anyone would think i banned him
<Tm_T> I have whacky moment, I decided to join to #u and #u-ot
<Myrtti> save yourself
<Tm_T> I cannot be saved
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: hi
<UbuntuLOVER> can you now unban me
<UbuntuLOVER> please
<UbuntuLOVER> can someone unban me
<UbuntuLOVER> please
<UbuntuLOVER> hello
<Seeker`> be patient
<UbuntuLOVER> what should i wait for?
<UbuntuLOVER> Seeker`: ?
<Seeker`> it was ikonia that banned you?
<UbuntuLOVER> Seeker`: yes.
<UbuntuLOVER> now i'm penitent
<UbuntuLOVER> i've paid my dues
<UbuntuLOVER> and am ready to leave the prison
<UbuntuLOVER> do you have the key?
<Seeker`> you will have to wait for ikonia to deal with it
<UbuntuLOVER> do i have to be in irc for the unban to happen?
<UbuntuLOVER> can he just unban while i'm offline
<UbuntuLOVER> ?
<Seeker`> he will probably want to speak to you before he does it
<UbuntuLOVER> can we set a time?
<UbuntuLOVER> i don't want to just hang around in this room
<UbuntuLOVER> can we do so via email?
<Seeker`> i cant set a time for him
<UbuntuLOVER> i see his name in the list of people in this room.
<Seeker`> he isn't active at the moment
<UbuntuLOVER> can i send him a message while he's inactive?
<Seeker`> come back in a few hours and see if he is back
<Seeker`> if not, come back tomorrow sometime
<UbuntuLOVER> Seeker`: all right.
<UbuntuLOVER> if you see him here, please give him my regards.
<UbuntuLOVER> and pass on my message, please.
<UbuntuLOVER> thanks.
<ubottu> pronoy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> dragon_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Jennyyy)
<ubottu> mickster04 called the ops in #ubuntu (jennyyy)
<Flannel> !away > TamCore[oFF] 
<pronoy> how to add to ubottu's bank ?
<Seeker`> bank?
<pronoy> i mean how to add into ubottu's bank of knowledge 
<pronoy> i have written a small tut for noobs
<pronoy> and i was hoping it'll be made available freely
<Seeker`> you mean a factoid?
<pronoy> ah yes !! factoid
<pronoy> had forgotten that
<pronoy> you see its a more simplified version of an earlier factoid
<pronoy> Seeker` you there ?
<Myrtti> of what factoid?
<pronoy> Myrtti adding a repo and bit of a help with flash plugin
<pronoy> immense no. of questions
<Myrtti> can you give straightforward suggestions
<Myrtti> because you're not giving anything to work with here
<pronoy> Myrtti here's a pastebin  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/208562/
<Myrtti> just a bit of hand waving and waffling ;-)
<pronoy> sorry for not being clear
<pronoy> by all means carry on please
<Myrtti> right.
<ikonia> stew: limcore is now on line - you said to ping you
<Seeker`> ikonia: ubuntuLover wanted unbanning
<ikonia> Seeker`: yup saw thank you, told him to come back tommorow so he came back a few hours later
<ikonia> I'll sort out tommorow
<stew> ikonia: indeed. thanks.
<ikonia> stew: thanks
<pronoy> Myrtti there ?
<tomaw> is the person responsible for the ubuntu irc logs on your website on irc?
<Myrtti> pronoy: um, so what do you actually want for a factoid to say?
<pronoy> Myrtti how to enable the repo and how to solve the most basic problem of getting youtube to work for noobs
<pronoy> the first timers have repeatedly asked the same questions over and over again
<ikonia> it's enabled by default
 * tomaw throws Myrtti something pink in return for contact details of whoever is responsible for those logs
<pronoy> ikonia the repos are added but not enabled i am talking about the 3rd party software sources
<Myrtti> tomaw: #canonical-sysadmin might know better? I don't know
<ikonia> pronoy: then they are 3rd party and needed adding
<ikonia> pronoy: it's that simple
<tomaw> Myrtti: ta :)
<pronoy> ikonia yes but to explain it 100 times to every new person who comes on board requires a few steps simplified version....so.......
<Myrtti> pronoy: there's a limit to the length of the factoids
<Myrtti> pronoy: so we cannot add that *MONSTER* into a factoid
<pronoy> Myrtti you can edit it or you can just link it to the earlier one
<ikonia> pronoy: there are wiki pages
<pronoy> you don't have to display the whole thing !! 
<ikonia> pronoy: just point them at the wiki page
<pronoy> ikonia yes but they requrire simplification
<ikonia> pronoy: plus 3rd party repos should have documentation about adding them on their sight
<ikonia> pronoy: no - it doesn't if you can't follow the process of adding a line to a gui/text file - you should'nt use it
<pronoy> ikonia: to a basic new user a 3rd party repo holds no meaning whatsoever ..they want to install software or just get started with youtube
<ikonia> pronoy: they don't need a 3rd party repo for youtube
<pronoy> ikonia how do you ask them to enable the flash plugin then ?
<pronoy> download from adobe ?
<pronoy> all the time >
<ikonia> install the flashplugin-nonfree package - or follow the guide on the wiki
<pronoy> ikonia to install that you need to enable the official repo for 3rd party
<Flannel> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<Flannel> No info here?
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<pronoy> look all i can say is to a new person its hard to understand what a repo is or how to go about, the wiki pages are good but they do need simplification . You don't have to add that factoid just simplify it so that we don't have to explain it to every noob everytime he's discovering linux
<pronoy> thats all
<Flannel> Actually that's transitional, ikonia, new one is flashplugin-installer apparently
<Flannel> pronoy: You don't need to enable a third party repository for flash, it's in multiverse.
<pronoy> either way if its not possible (i can understand) i'll direct them to my website where i'll post it 
<pronoy> no problem
<pronoy> and thanks Flannel
<pronoy> didn't know that
<ikonia> pronoy: there you go - no problem then
<pronoy> thanks for your time ikonia Myrtti
<ikonia> no need for any other websites
<pronoy> ikonia Basic issue was how to enable the repos
<pronoy> the flash thing was secondary
<pronoy> read the thing first
<ikonia> pronoy: it's a one line update that is well documented in the wiki
<pronoy> ikonia ok...another website it is
<Flannel> ...
<Flannel> another website? what?
<ikonia> Flannel: he wanted to have a factoid point at his website - end of discussion, all the other stuff was just justiciation
<Flannel> ikonia: Gotcha
<ikonia> stew: you failed to get through 
<stew> ikonia: i'm struggling to, did he join?
<stew> or is he doing something somewhere?
<ikonia> stew: #ubuntu-bugs "wait I was PMing about some nonsense ban list on ubuntu"
<ikonia> stew: same trolling behvaiour in #ubuntu-bugs as #debian #ubuntu etc etc
<stew> yes, he thinks the ban is nonsense
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> hence why he tried so hard to dodge it
<ikonia> he was banned for life
<stew> he is saying it would be trivial to evade
<stew> but he is clearly understanding that he should not evade it
<ikonia> he didn't manage very well the other day
<stew> no, he didn't
<stew> does someone have handy the nicks he was using the other day?
<ikonia> I can grab them
<ikonia> j_f_kenedy
<stew> right
<ikonia> gzojw
<ikonia> and finally rmaj
<limcore> hello, is it ok to be here to discuss my ban
<ikonia> limcore: there is nothing to discuss
<ikonia> limcore: you are banned - you will not be unbanned
<ikonia> limcore: anything else ?
<limcore> well, if you are really this childish then ban as well my entire nick so I do not join by accident when not cloacked
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> done
<limcore> good. this is really mature ;)
<ikonia> anything else ?
<stew> ...
<stew> please continue to keep me informed
<ikonia> stew: he's gone all quiet now
<ikonia> stew: now pm'ing me telling me he's going to evade the ban as it will kill my goldfish as I will take it personally ????
<stew> 18:56 <limcore> I contacted ikonia to say that Im sorry
<ikonia> really - more like to tell me he was going to ban dodge and it would kill my gold fish ???
<ikonia> he did say sorry after that though to his credit
<ikonia> but it 's pretty hollow
<ikonia> almost the exact seconds you join #ubuntu-bugs funny enough
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-03
<elky_work> i was totally enjoying limcore's absence
<jpds> Awesome.
<jpds> (but not).
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (lenswipe)
<jrib> chatzilla repeated what lenswipe/toastahack sent me in a pm
<bazhang> so coordinated trolling it seems
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !whylinuxisbetter is <reply> See: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<pronoy> i am not able to find a particular conversation in the irc logs
<pronoy> it contained a wget command to install the ff3.5
<pronoy> nevermind
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (Parrot)
<ubottu> pronoy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> * [Panarch] (n=Panarch@203.55.225.254): Panarch    seems to be 
<Myrtti> ?
<bazhang> YEP its him
<bazhang> #freenode
<ikonia> not in here - no poblem then
<bazhang> making false claims as usual
<bazhang> specifically mentioned your name 
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> nothing false abou tit
<bazhang> the spreading lies part is false
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> as is the abusing me part
<ikonia> the rest is tue - I did make a complaint to his company about allowing him to use IRC with his behaviour from their work network, what they chose to do is up to them
<bazhang> right, but that was due to *his* abuse
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> if it's a false claim - he has nothing to worry about and his manager won't take any action
<papul> hi i was banned just now for ctcping. please unban me
<papul> hi i was banned just now from #ubuntu for ctcping. please unban me
<ikonia> papul: hi there, who banned you ?
<Myrtti> papul: how come I somehow remember you doing the same thing before
<papul> Myrtti, i was not ctcping that time
<papul> ikonia, floodbot2 banned me
<papul> will some1 please unban me
<ikonia> oh, this has only just happened
<Myrtti> patience!
<ikonia> papul: why did you do it ?
<Myrtti> you're not getting unbanned any faster by repeating
<papul> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> papul: why did you do ctcp the channel
<bazhang> papul, asking in #freenode won't help
<papul> when will i get unbanned
<Myrtti> papul: why did you do it?
<papul> Myrtti, i didnt know that ctcping a channel would ctcp all the users on that channel
<Myrtti> there is no set time for you to be unbanned. Depending on your answers, it may be in 5 minutes, tomorrow, next week or next month
<papul> please
<Myrtti> papul: so now you know it does that
<Myrtti> papul: what did you expect it to do then?
<papul> Myrtti, i thought it would show the time on the server
<Myrtti> papul: you ping the servers for that...
<Myrtti> not the channels
<papul> ok
<Myrtti> if you want to test your client, do it somewhere else than in #ubuntu
<papul> now please unban me
<papul> please
<Myrtti> PATIENCE
<papul> OK
<Myrtti> whining is just annoying
<papul> i didnt whine,i said ok
<Myrtti> now, if you are unbanned, will you promise not to try every button in your client in #ubuntu?
<papul> Myrtti, yes
<papul> i promise as u say
<Myrtti> you've been unbanned
 * Tm_T hugggles papul 
<papul> Myrtti, thank you
 * papul thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> anything else we can help you with?
<papul> no thank you
<papul> bye
<bazhang> bilbo seems to be in troll mode also in other channels
<Myrtti> and jg is running out of welcome in #ubuntu
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> floodbot does not ban java ctcp to #ubuntu?
<tsimpson> it should
<bazhang>  [koiuyt] #ubuntu  was not
<tsimpson> I know, that's why I said "should"
<bazhang> oh haha
<tsimpson> floodbot1 wanted to ban them
<ubottu> In ubottu, jg_ said: her is wine located
<Myrtti> what are we going to do with him?
<Myrtti> he's wearing down people in #ubuntu
<bazhang> good point
<Myrtti> the energy used to tell him same things again and again is considerable
<bazhang> perhaps he and the channel need a temporary respite from one another
<Myrtti> sooner or later it'll happen
<bazhang> very true
<Myrtti> oh christ
<Myrtti> someone wants ie6 to scan their harddrive with some online app?
<bazhang> crossover pro? isn't that a paid for app with support forums etc?
<tsimpson> crossover is commercial, yes
<Myrtti> bazhang: eeniemeenie?
<bazhang> Myrtti, got him in PM
<Myrtti> bazhang: which ban to remove
<bazhang> Myrtti, mine
<bazhang> Myrtti, thanks much; this could be a long PM
<bazhang> ugh ban evading, round two
<bazhang>  jg__ (n=jg@62.198.66.27)
<bazhang> upshot of the PM with jg_ / jg__ : he is twelve, no idea how to ban evade (even while he was doing it) and no idea why he was banned.
<nalioth> irc council meeting 2100 UTC
<Tm_T> today?
<Flannel> Two hours, right?
<Flannel> No, wait.
<Flannel> ten minutes!
<Tm_T> 1 hour 9 minutes and few seconds
<nalioth> 1 hour 10 minures
<Flannel> Oh, bother.
<Flannel> Oh right, I'm -7 right now
<jussi01> 5 mins till the irc council meeting - in #ubuntu-meeting
<Flannel> Eh
<Flannel> I really don't want to discuss the ubuntu support cycles in #u but how do I get him to actually go to -ot
<Tm_T> let me try
<Tm_T> or maybe not, I could spend hours trying to catch that up (as I'm following other channels actively too)
<Flannel> Ah
<Flannel> I removed him, as he began looking like a troll
<Tm_T> indeed
<Flannel> and now he's back, so we'll see.
<UbuntuLOVER> ikonia: hi
<UbuntuLOVER> you active now?
<elky> wow, he waited the whole of... 22 seconds.
<elky> ... or 26 if you include the 4 seconds before he spoke
<elky> er, my math sucks as usual
<elky> it was clearly 28 seconds.
<Flannel> 22 + 4 = 28?  Interesting.
<Pici> 2+26 = 28
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-04
<jdong_> some people talk so fast that time slows down in the process.
<Flannel> I didn't know time dilation occurred over IRC
<jdong_> only works over broadband.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, CPrgmSwR2 said: ubottu: eclipse is very outdated as its up to 3.5 where the repository has 3.2
<Flannel> true!
<elky> Flannel, no, it *should* have been 22+6, but i counted from the wrong column of the timestamp with my 'why the hell am i awake at 8am on a saturday' affected brain
<Flannel> Ah, I just thought we were in base nine-and-a-half or something
<Seveas> aaronvarghese / aaronvarghese_ borderline troll in #ubuntu -- please keep an eye
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (aaronvarghese talking to himself again)
<topyli> martini's nick sounds familiar. how did he get in?
<bazhang> the stalker guy martini? or just a coincidence
<LinuX2half> hi
<LinuX2half> I want to know why I'm banned from ubuntu
<Seeker`> @bansearch LinuX2half 
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> Match: *!*@ool-18bc3a8e.dyn.optonline.net by Flannel in #ubuntu on Jul 03 2009 22:01:37 (ID: 15121)
<ubottu> Mark: by FloodBot1 in #ubuntu on Jul 03 2009 22:01:40 (ID: 15123)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<LinuX2half> uh huh, so clearly the floodbot banned me
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> flannel banned you
<Seeker`> I cant access the bantracker at the moment, so I cant tell you why
<Flannel> LinuX2half: You were banned because you were being blatantly offtopic and rude, and refused to stop when asked by numerous people.
<LinuX2half> oh, my bad, there seems that I had to talk a lot yesterday
<Flannel> LinuX2half: you were also asked a number of times to take your question to our offtopic channel, and ignored those requests.
<LinuX2half> okay, I'll try to listen next time
<Flannel> I've gotta run, but some other operators will be able to help you with this matter.
<Seeker`> LinuX2half: do you understand the difference between #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<LinuX2half> yes
<Seeker`> LinuX2half: please can you read the following two links
<Seeker`> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seeker`> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Seeker`> LinuX2half: let me know when you are done
<LinuX2half> I'm done reading
<Seeker`> ok, anything in there you don't understand?
<LinuX2half> nope, I'll be more careful with the rules next time
<Seeker`> ok, i'm going to lift the ban
<LinuX2half> thanks
<Seeker`> LinuX2half: try joining now
<LinuX2half> Yeah, I'm in
<Seeker`> Ok. Can I ask you not to idle in here please.
<LinuX2half> sure, bye
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, CosmicChaos said: !ubottu who is op?
<CosmicChaos> hello
<Seeker`> hi
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<CosmicChaos> Seeker`: i was a bad guy some month agoo and i am banned on ubuntu+1
<CosmicChaos> i request for unbanning, please
<Seeker`> @bansearch CosmicChaos 
<ubottu> Match: CosmicChaos!*@*.de by ikonia in #ubuntu+1 on Mar 30 2009 20:53:28 (ID: 11843)
<CosmicChaos> thats me
<Seeker`> I cant access the bantracker at the moment to find out why
<CosmicChaos> i will talk to ikonia thx
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> @btlogin
<CosmicChaos> or are you allowed to do that?
<mneptok> CosmicChaos: ban evasion is NOT tolerated. threatening to do so is equally bad.
<CosmicChaos> i need access to that channel because i would like to participate the karmic koala
<mneptok> if you want to participate in Ubuntu development, you must follow the Code Of Coduct
<mneptok> !coc > CosmicChaos 
<ubottu> CosmicChaos, please see my private message
<mneptok> please read that carefully
<CosmicChaos> its over 4 mont ago and i kept being online in #ubuntu for that time without becoming problematic in any way :(
<mneptok> please read that carefully (x2)
<CosmicChaos> mneptok: i already read that
<mneptok> do you understand it?
<CosmicChaos> ya of course
<mneptok> will you abide by it?
<CosmicChaos> theres no point about it, i only report bugs
<mneptok> OK, so you don't want me to unban you.
<CosmicChaos> ?
<mneptok> talk to ikonia then, since you want to be difficult and not answer my questions
<CosmicChaos> what is wrong. im not a developer. why should i sign this?
<mneptok> did i ask you to sign it?
<mneptok> no.
<mneptok> i asked if you would abide by it.
<mneptok> you choose not to answer, so now i choose not to help you further. have a nice day.
<mneptok> in the future, you might want to be a bit nicer to people that are TRYING TO HELP YOU
<CosmicChaos> i dont know the word abide man calm down
<mneptok> we do not allow idling on this channel. please leave until you see that ikonia is active.
<mneptok> bleiben
<CosmicChaos> ich soll bei dem code of coduct bleiben, sry das ist kein deutsch. i was not unkind in here, please respect my request.
<mneptok> es tut mir leid. ikonia sprechst du jeztz.
<CosmicChaos> uand im not allowed to wait for him/her here?
<mneptok> no
<mneptok> *sigh*
 * jussi01 hugs mneptok
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (^icy-ice^)
<Pici> banned
<Seeker`> I saw
<dragon_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dragon_> I have a feeling that !pastebin should have a reference to !pastebinit
<Seeker`> dragon_: suggest an alternative then
<dragon_> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | !pastebinit is the command line equivalent of pastebin | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dragon_> Seeker`: ^^^
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> factoid is getting a bit long though
<dragon_> also, the last sentence is a bit trivial
<dragon_> "Make sure you give ..."
<Seeker`> youd be surprised
<dragon_> heh
<dragon_> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dragon_> Seeker`: ^
<Seeker`> !
<Seeker`> !
<Seeker`> grr
<Seeker`> !pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubottu> But pastebin already means something else!
<Seeker`> ubottu: no, pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ubottu> I'll remember that Seeker`
<Seeker`> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<dragon_> also, !screenshots and !imagebin are two separate tiny factoids. Since it's better to have lesser number of factoids, shouldn't those two be merged?
<dragon_> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<dragon_> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<dragon_> this one should work for both imagebin and screenshot
<dragon_> I need guidance dealing with someone who is advocating kissyoutube.com in place of youtube-dl
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-05
<nalioth> dragon_: is kissyoutube malicious?
<dragon_> nalioth: looks ok, but it's possible
<nalioth> well, until it's proven to be malicious, i don't see an issue
<nalioth> perhaps they don't know about youtube-dl
<dragon_> nalioth: That's possibly why they were arguing against it. They seem to be convinced now.
<dragon_> anyways, could we merge !imagebin and !screenshot?
<ubottu> In ubottu, knasto said: oh is this a robot?
<dragon_> I'm heading out. Once again, here's my proposal for the merged !imagebin and !screenshot: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<dragon_> fewer factoids, more info
<ubottu> mobi-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (Micheletti)
<ubottu> losher called the ops in #ubuntu (Micheletti)
<mobi-sheep> Micheletti is a lunatic white supremacist raging away.  Somebody ban him now. ;<
<mobi-sheep> losher: I tried. :<
<losher> mobi-sheep: never an op around when you need one. Luckily sebsebseb is there to object to my language...
<Amaranth> I'm watching the channel now
<mobi-sheep> Amaranth.  Now. :)
<ubottu> s|k` called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Vadimer)
<nalioth> micheletti caught the k-train (and is not a white supremacist - just a garden variety troll)
<jussi01> mobi-sheep: anything else we can help you with?
<mobi-sheep> jussi01: Na. 
<jussi01> !idle | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<mobi-sheep> I see 10 other idlers but that's cool. I get it. :o
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops chosmic-chaos agreed to REVIEW the ban after 9.10's release due to his behaviour during 9.04
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> ?
<ikonia> just had a conversation with him in PM and he was trying to be clever with words, eg: "we'll look at removing the ban post 9.10 release" he changed to "I'll take you on your word and be back on release day to get the ban lifted"
<ikonia> a BT mark seemed worth while to clarify 
<elky> heh
<elky> was the ban under another nick?
<ikonia> no, just my spelling was
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops CosmicChaos agreed to REVIEW the ban after 9.10's release due to his behaviour during 9.04
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wolter said: !hello is <reply> Hi
<ubottu> In ubottu, wolter said: joaopinto is a jackhammer
<tsimpson> hmm, has anyone seen genii recently?
<ikonia> nope
<Flannel> idle 6 days
<Flannel> well, give or take a few minutes
<JyZyXEL> how do you adjust the parameters for a GSPCA webcam?
<JyZyXEL> answer is /sys/module/gspca/parameters/*
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<Seeker`> banforward?
<tsimpson> wow, the ban log makes interesting reading
<DJones> Just a heads up, there's a user in #ubuntu (tanveer) talking about having downloaded crossover office from shareiso for free and that it must be legal because they were able to download it etc
<ikonia> got him
<ikonia> it's fine
<DJones> ok
<tanveer> t
<ikonia> hello tanveer 
<tanveer> i restarted and the version 8 is in my menu  and not version 6.2
<ikonia> tanveer: you're not currently in #ubuntu as I forwarded you to this channel discuss your activities in #ubuntu
<tanveer> wat activites
<ikonia> tanveer: your repeated discussion of cross-over being illegel/not illegal
<tanveer> it wasnt illegal ffs
<ikonia> "ffs" is not needed - I know what that means and that language is not acceptable either
<tanveer> i was just proving my self 
<ikonia> tanveer: if it is illegal or not illegal - you where asked to stop discussing it
<tanveer> was i?
<ikonia> you kept going, and did a little "IT WAS NOT ILLEGAL" and parted as your final statment
<tanveer> i didnt realise i was to busy ''spamming'' or wat evers its called
<tanveer> what now am i banned from ubuntu chat?
<tanveer> helo.... am i banned ??!...
<ikonia> apologies for the delay
<tanveer> have vista as a gift
<ikonia> what ?
<tanveer> windows vista..
<ikonia> what about it
<tanveer> look am i banned or wat 
<ikonia> at the moment you are forwarded here to try to resolve this
<tanveer> do i have to switch back into windows because of this
<ikonia> you would still be banned if you switched to windows
<ikonia> have a read of http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/
<ikonia> it may help you better understand the implications of running cross-over office and downloading the products from non-trusted sites
<tanveer> firefox says it is running in background
<ikonia> pardon?
<tanveer> it dont open
<tanveer> the link dont open!
<ikonia> tanveer: please also don't try to dcc send me things
<tanveer> ok
<tanveer> but i cant go to the link
<tanveer> it dont work
<ikonia> please don't distribute illegal software to people
<tanveer> ok
<ikonia> I think that has clearly made my mind up that your behviour is intentional and you can reamained banned until I have confidence you will not cause an issue in the channel again
<ikonia> sending me "windows black edition" is illegal software
<tanveer> it is?
<ikonia> yes
<tanveer> how
<tanveer> i got a serial with it
<ikonia> it's not a microsoft product
<tanveer> but it says if it asks for a serial on install to use the serial provided
<ikonia> I think this couple with your code-weavers downloading and your attempting to send it to people has suggested to me that you will disrupt the channel with futher illegal activities
<tanveer> i wont promise
<tanveer> i beg of u
<tanveer> please#
<ikonia> tanveer: I'm not going to discuss this futher at this time, I suggest you do some research into your activities
<tanveer> like wat??
<ikonia> tanveer: just because you have a key doesn't make something legal 
<tanveer> but its not cracked softwre
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<tanveer> i bought it of chinese ppl from london 
<ikonia> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tanveer> i payed £5 for it
<ikonia> tanveer: I just asked you to not send me that file - and you've just tried again
<ikonia> you're now banned 
<tanveer> no i didnt..
<tanveer> i didnt send it again
<ikonia> you're client did somehow then
<tanveer> but it wasnt me this time
<tanveer> i done it once only
<ikonia> fine - well, as I've said I do not have confidence you will not discuss/distribute illegal software in #ubuntu again - so for the moment you are banned from the channel
<tanveer> wat about the ubuntu forums could i use that
<tanveer> since im 'ban' from the channel
<ikonia> sure, but you will not get any less hassle discussing illegal software there
<ikonia> jdong ^
<tanveer> but isnt ubuntu legal
<ikonia> ubuntu is yes
<tanveer> so its ilegal
<bazhang> tanveer, are you finished here?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nathan7 said: ubottu: kebab is nice
<nathan7> Oops
<tanveer> i tthink im finished here
<tanveer> what do i do now?
<bazhang> tanveer, please exit the channel if there is nothing more to discuss
<Pricey> tanveer: /quit is probably a good option.
<tanveer> ok i quit but my last words before i quit
<tanveer> UBUNTU SUCKS!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> miik seems to be ban dodging in #u, perhaps +1 as well
<bazhang> ah just quit
<ikonia> Pricey: thank you
<bazhang> tanveer2 back in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ta
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> (yes)
<bazhang> <tanveer3> im back
<bazhang> if Ubuntu sucks!!! why does he want back in?
<ikonia> troll
<bazhang> seems so
<tanveer> im back
<tanveer> pease
<tanveer> please
<ikonia> tanveer: your behaviour in #ubuntu has just made it crystel clear your intetion
<tanveer> dont ban me please i wont do anything wrong
<tanveer> last chance
<ikonia> tanveer: I suggest you leave this channel and go about your business else where - you will not be unbanned
<tanveer> last chance!
<ikonia> nbo
<ikonia> no
<tanveer> then ban me for ever
<ikonia> discussion over
<ikonia> ok
<tanveer> no i meant after
<tanveer> after my last chance
<ikonia> no
<tanveer> why
<ikonia> you're banned
<ikonia> it's not going to change - this discussion is over
<tanveer> no it aINT
<tanveer> ITS NOT OVER YET IL BE BACK SOME DAY
<tanveer> SOME DAY
<tanveer> SOME DAY... IL BE BACK...
<tanveer> ARE u even listening
<tanveer> il be back
<ikonia> ok - bye
<Pricey> tanveer: Please don't evade bans.
<ikonia> ahhh nice
<ikonia> Pricey: tranveer still evading as "il" 
<bazhang> nice eye
<ikonia> and again as "some"
<bazhang> that is 5 ban evasions if I am counting correctly
<ikonia> bazhang: please keep an eye out in #ubuntu for a few minute please incase he comes back
<bazhang> ikonia, will do
<ikonia> ta
<bazhang> whoa miik is smallfoot
<bazhang> * [smallfoot-] (n=miik@unaffiliated/smallfoot-): miik
<Pricey> bazhang: Who is miik?
<bazhang> Pricey, a pesky troll banned in many channels as miik , and also cloaked (smallfoot)
<bazhang> did not make the connection until he just now ban-evaded in #u and +1 , then came back to #freenode cloaked 
<tomaw> hrm
<tomaw> assuming #u is #ubuntu, I can't see him joining
<bazhang> yes, he did, and quit shortly thereafter tomaw 
<tomaw> as which nick?
<bazhang> miik
<bazhang> 43 minutes ago or so
<tomaw> ah, I was looking for smallfoot-
<bazhang> * miik (n=miik@c-e711e455.041-5-73746f7.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se) has joined #ubuntu+1  and #ubuntu
<tomaw> doesn't look really like ban evasion to me, more that his isp gave him a new address
<tomaw> do you have notes about him somewhere?
<bazhang> could be; all his repeated bans have slightly different IP addresses
<bazhang> tons in the bantracker
<bazhang> for both identities
<tomaw> remind me how to use it
<bazhang> first @login  then @btlogin (in can /msg ubottu and do it there) then enter name miik and smallfoot in search box
<tomaw> hrm, perhaps I no longer have an account as it ignores me
<tomaw> there was a generic staff one and one for me I thought
<bazhang> I can assemble into paste bin if you wish tomaw 
<tomaw> sure, might be helpful
<bazhang> okay, may take a second :)
<tomaw> sure
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/210419/  tomaw (not the entire tome, around half)
<tomaw> ta
<tomaw> looks a nice guy
<bazhang> should have connected the dots much earlier
<jussi01> !sounds is <alias>sound
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-05
<hiexpo> ikonia,  - why'd you kick me earlier was there a reason ?
<hiexpo> was i out of line  if so tell me so
<mneptok> it's out of line to mock basic channel rules. it's out of line to be consistently offtopic.
<mneptok> it's not the first time you have been removed from #ubuntu for being offtopic.
<mneptok> you also have evaded bans in the past, which is against Freenode policy, never mind the channel itself.
<mneptok> thus, op tolerance for your behavior is quite low.
<hiexpo> ok i apologizer  but all i did was use lol and omg so i know now to never use those slangs again
<mneptok> no, that's not all you did. you then proceeded to complain about the rules.
<hiexpo> mneptok,  i complained about being reprimanded for that  when many others do the same thing is all
<mneptok> no, that's not what you said at all. i see no reference to "other people do it"
<mneptok> 2010-07-04T22:26:10 <hiexpo> Loshki,  - i do to but i am gonna give up on it just cause of that /// silly factoid lol or omg /// I come here at night when i can't sleep and help others because usually at night backtrak and pentoo are slow so thought I'd be helpful here // but sometimes i wonder why if i am gonna be repromanded for simpleton things ya know
<hiexpo> mneptok,  exactly  /// that's what i was saying mneptok   i was being reprimanded   for that lol or omgbut i do understand your pointof following therules
<mneptok> well, when ikonia is active he can discuss the ban with you.
<hiexpo> so i was wrong for that part
<mneptok> use "/whois ikonia" to find out when he is active
<hiexpo> ok thanx    and he did not ban me he just kicked me  i just wanted to know why he did it i was not trying to make a major issue
<hiexpo> and thanks again mneptok
<mneptok> np
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ekzp)
<Flannel> Hi Jordan_U, how can we help you today?
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Sorry, joined because I thought there might be a situation and forgot to part.
<IdleOne> removed alteregoa because it was the second time today that he was asked to stay on topic.
<IdleOne> same star trek quotes
<bazhang> he's done that for a long long time. he knows the rules.
<IdleOne> then he switched to Mr Spock with the "facinating"
<IdleOne> fascinating*
 * IdleOne knows his Trek
<mneptok> yes, but do you know your B5?
<Flannel> soap-opera-in-space!  Just like DS9
<mneptok> except far less episodic than DS9
<mneptok> DS9 was an episodic show with serial elements. B5 was a serial with episodic elements.
<IdleOne> as a matter of fact I did watch B5 also but it was a long time ago
<ikonia> roasted just frustrated me, blocking out a swear word, he responds with "lol" I explain I'm not joking and he comes back with :)
<ikonia> opesec was polite in pm - but drunk, he said he felt the need to be gross and has never entered #ubuntu before
<ikonia> he's a fedora community member wearing a cloak, so I'm a little dissapointed by his behaviour
<ikonia> I suspect user1_ is trying to cause an issue
<ikonia> bazhang: I'll put money he start's pm'ing you
<bazhang> ikonia, well I hope not, but I will continue to advise him to address the channel instead of targeting individuals
<ikonia> I can't be bothered to help him any more as he claims to be on a slow connection and can't open a pastebin and floods me with data in pm, but his data doesn't actually seem to make sense, so I'm not %100 sure it's genuine
<ikonia> then his smart mouth "when can you help community members" comment makes me think he's trying to be an issue, so I'm chosing not to do anything more with him
<ikonia> and he seems overly keen for "me" to help him over anyone else,
<Flannel> considering he still hasn't asked a question, sounds like sound policy
<Flannel> (well, in recent time anyway)
<Flannel> 256GB?  That's a $600 drive
<ikonia> I'd get him to mount it manually and touch a file on there
<ikonia> I don't believe he's copying the data onto the filesstem sucessfully
<ikonia> (that's my personal opinion)
<bazhang> noobuser is joshmuffin btw. (bragged about trolling -women)
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> that explains a lot
<ikonia> how his attitude has changed now that he needs help
<ikonia> spoke to noobuser, he claims it's his friends using his account
<ikonia> I made it clear that any more abuse from your machine will result in a ban, and that it is his responsibility to secure his PC/home environment from abuse
<bazhang> <wessel_> anyone have a vuvuzela??
<bazhang> I blame menza
<lhavelund> D:
<ubottu> pseud0cod3r called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> wha
<LjL> ahum. [13:23:21] <-- Avasz has left this server (Quit: sudo rm -rf --no-preserve-root /).
<LjL> is this acceptable? considering this fellow actually succeeded in getting someone's install wiped out by telling them to do that.
<LjL> ok ;)
<jpds> Oh, right on.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, 43xx is <alias> bcm43xx
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !bcm43xx =~ s/  / /
<ikonia> hello blendmaster1024
<blendmaster1024> ohhhhh why do i keep autojoining in here?
<jussi> he is banforwarded in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> I'll change it to a flat ban
<ubottu> In ubottu, ronoc said: hi ubottu - is that supposed to help me?
<ronoc> CAN ANYONE HELP?? I get sporadic black screens - Just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a blank PC
<ronoc> (Dell Optiplex GX260, PC Desktop, not a weird setup)
<ronoc> Pentium 4
<IdleOne> ronoc: Please join #ubuntu for support
<ronoc> I tried posting this to #ubuntu a couple of times and a bot sent me here
<ronoc> will try again
<bazhang> I gave him the answer, if he persists then he was not seeking it in the first place
<IdleOne> he is looking for reasoning not an answer. wrong channel. he needs to talk to the MOTU's or devs for reasoning behind feature removal
<bazhang> IdleOne, sorry I missed that; got to the convo a bit late
<IdleOne> I just got that myself
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> All I saw was his question about patience
<IdleOne> he seems very functional for someone who claims to be autistic
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> just give him a bit more rope
<IdleOne> my little cousin has Asberger (sp?) and is high functioning, there is no way he can hold a convo like james is
<IdleOne> on a related note I don't have Rhythmbox installed
<IdleOne> wonder why...
<bazhang> actually a Gnome developers decision, as it turns out: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=592756
<ubottu> Gnome bug 592756 in Appearance "remove interface tab" [Normal,New]
<IdleOne> So not even ubuntu related
<bazhang> there was some hot controversy on that one, Martin Owens blog post, especially
<bazhang> not Ubuntu decision, though certainly related (but completely offtopic)
<IdleOne> did you give james the link?
<IdleOne> offtopic but if we have the answer may as well give it right?
<bazhang> if he had joined -ot I would have, didn't think it appropriate to add fuel to an ot discussion in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> he quit
<bazhang> and he was asked to join -ot but did not.
<IdleOne> I sent it with memoserv, maybe he will see it
<IdleOne> this is a case for -irc-helpers the channel can be used to answer semi-related questions like james' offtopic but still sorta related to support
<Jordan_U> rjb in #ubuntu (already left)
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> I am unable to set a +b in #ubuntu
<ikonia> what are you trying ?
<ikonia> what command
<ikonia> (or what ban mask)
<ikonia> it's most common when there is already a ban in place
<h00k> /mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.72.64.227.100
<h00k> rjb, specifically.
<funkyHat> Full banlist?
 * h00k shrugs
<ikonia> it's already covered
<ikonia> 401 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@gateway/web/* [by kornbluth.freenode.net, 2372926 secs ago]
<h00k> apparently it wasn't because they were in the channel
<ikonia> they where +e from #ubuntu-proxy-users
<h00k> ah
<ikonia> ban his ip and the floodbots won't +e him again
<ikonia> although to be honest, I doubt he'll be back
<h00k> Probably not, judging by the message
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (willwork4foo)
<jpds> OK; that may of been a mistake
<jpds> On the other hand, I've just invented the first Ubuntu continent mirror.
<genii> Odd. Does anyone know why login from my phone with nick genii-htc tells me I'm +b in #u-ot but search of BT shows nada ?
<willwork4foo> OK - why was I banned?
<willwork4foo> someone explain to me how a USER without root privileges running a command to remove all dotfiles from his home directory is remotely dangerous??
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest25070)
<willwork4foo> HELLO?
<jussi> willwork4foo: just a sec
<willwork4foo> jussi, ah good someone is here.
<jussi> jpds: got a sec for him? Im headed bedwards
<willwork4foo> jpds, since YOU banned me, I think it's really only fair.
<jpds> willwork4foo: It's generally a bad idea to paste such commands as people who know no better, can randomly input them into terminals.
<jussi> willwork4foo: he may not be looking at this channel just now. care to tell me what happened?
<jussi> oh
<jussi> :)
<jussi> bed time then
<jpds> Bed? Luxury.
<willwork4foo> right - ok. that command I pasted would be impossible to cause any real damage to an ubuntu system unless you ran it as root
<willwork4foo> I appreciate that a command *similar* to it is dangerous, but not the one I provided.
<jpds> Well, lose someone's email, carefully crafted configuration, ...
<willwork4foo> jpds, which I fully warned very clearly beforehand would happen if he ran the command
<willwork4foo> under the heading of read the label...
<jpds> willwork4foo: OK; but keep it in mind for next time that not everyone knows better.
<willwork4foo> I think it was excessive and uncalled for to ban me.
<jpds> I've unbanned you for now.
<willwork4foo> jpds, fair enough - so next time, I'll provide an even bigger disclaimer / warning if I need to suggest anything involving the rm command.
<willwork4foo> :)
<willwork4foo> I suppose fdisk is out of the question too then....?
<willwork4foo> :)]
<funkyHat> willwork4foo: at the least put the warning on the same line as the command you're warning about ⢁)
<willwork4foo> funkyHat, will do
<genii> AAAAUUUGGGHH
 * jpds gently prods genii.
 * funkyHat pushes genii over
<willwork4foo> wtf?
<genii> I wanted to unban 	*!*@bas4-toronto63-1096776793.dsl.bell.ca  in -ot but it used for some reasom *
<willwork4foo> genii, did you just unban everyone?
<willwork4foo> nice move.. :)
<genii> Ok. crucify me now please...
<willwork4foo> right - since I not an Op, I will leave you folks alone
<jpds> genii: What could possibly go wrong?
<funkyHat> Pretty sure that doesn't do that genii
<funkyHat> i.e. bans are still all there
<genii> My copy paste screwed up for the hostmask
<genii> Gah. I knew cutting back on the coffee wasn't neccesarily a good thing
<h00k> wait. genii, you did what...
<h00k> what did that actually do?
<genii> h00k: Not exactly sure, although I did it one other time before and it wasn't the end of the world. I think the system has safeguards against it.
<gord> h00k, its fine, he unbanned *!*@*.*, its fine
<gord> it would only affect a ban set on *!*@*.*, which we don't have for obvious reasons
<genii> gord: Thanks for the explanation
<h00k> ah.
 * genii gives up the decaf forever
<h00k> genii: you...were drinking decaf?
<genii> h00k: Yes. I had a small stroke recently and my doc told me to reduce caffeine
<genii> So I'm not sure if it's lack of caffeine or brain damage
<gord> genii, want me to remove the ban? i have scripts
<h00k> genii: ...holy crap. I was going to be disappoint, but that...yeah. Priorities.
<genii> gord: Sure. You have the hostmask
<genii>  *!*@bas4-toronto63-1096776793.dsl.bell.ca
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-06
<h00k> genii: are you...alright? relatively?
<genii> h00k: Well it's harder to remember things and part of my face is sort of asleep which is unnerving. But otherwise things are fairly all right. They want to schedule me for a procedure to inflate some of my arteries
<genii> Angioplasty
<h00k> genii: My Grandpa had a stent put in, he had a few strokes before they did it.
<h00k> genii: will the memory return?
<h00k> also, the facial paralysis?
<genii> h00k: The doc tells me other parts of the brain take over and regain control of atrophied areas so paralysis diminishes etc. But for memory no answer
<h00k> genii: well. wow.
<genii> h00k: I've sort of accepted that my brain will eventually rot away and leave me a gibbering idiot anyhow. Because Alzheimers is endemic in my family. so it's not such a shock as for some people. Just that I thought I'd be a lot older before I'd have to start worying about it
<h00k> genii: how old are you, if I may ask?
<genii> h00k: 43
<h00k> genii: ah, that's too young. knock that off.
<genii> Heh
<h00k> are you drill going to drink coffee?
<h00k> er
<h00k> still. how in the hell did that happen.
<genii> h00k: Coffee has been harder than almost any other thing to give up. Also it's a large part of my online identity as well as my IRL identity ( I have a 64 ounce Tim Horton mug which I carry around at work for instance)
<genii> So dunno
<h00k> heh. I believe it. Aside from the chemical dependencies.
<IdleOne> fill it with water
<h00k> which, I've definitely gone through that before. I ended up in the ER a couple times. Bad headaches.
<IdleOne> yeah the first week of no coffee can kill you
<genii> IdleOne: It doesn't always have coffee in it :)
<h00k> genii: well, don't kill yourself with it.
<genii> Anyhow I'm headed out... since I'm already /away it won't be noticeable though. I'll try to return more often than I've been here recently.
<h00k> genii: gake care.
<h00k> *take.
<IdleOne> SBW42 trolling -ot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from alteregoa)
<bazhang> the purekde factoid is only up until karmic; wonder if that will still hold for lucid
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<h00k> interesting
<IdleOne> it should still be the same
<IdleOne> but I have not tested it
<IdleOne> Good morning
<h00k> Good Morning
<nhandler> Hmm...I see two issues with that page. First, for automated removal, it should probably have them install kubuntu-desktop as well. Second, the Karmic manual process won't work for Lucid since there were some Gnome packages that were added/removed that would need to be accounted for
<bazhang> nhandler, okay thanks
<ikonia> bazhang: to be honest - I don't believe he's telling the truth
<ikonia> bazhang: he's saying he's tested this, yet he's asking how to partition the disk
<ikonia> yet the other occasions he said he'd created/removed partitions
<ikonia> this is the same guy who made the questionible comments about when I was free to "help community members"
<bazhang> ikonia, okay. it's a fairly new kind of device; guess the next step is to ask how long the various partitioning schemes he is using take
<bazhang> ikonia, yes I remember
<IdleOne> Should I go with local version of grub-pc or install maintainers package?
<IdleOne> oops wrong channel
<bazhang> maintainers
<IdleOne> ok
<bazhang> whoops
<IdleOne> wrong answer?
<bazhang> reflex
<bazhang> no right answer, wrong channel
<IdleOne> went with maintainers even though I haven't made changes to grub-pc
<IdleOne> thanks for the answer bazhang
<bazhang> yw :)
 * IdleOne would huggle you in #u but it's ot so...
<bazhang> is ohir_ making any sense?
<bazhang> <ohir_> bazhang: and I would like to know where deep packet inspection takes place
<funkyHat> I think so, seems to be thinking someone's cutting off his net connection when he uses certain words
<IdleOne> wow can someone do that?
<Pici> freenode doesn't have the ability to do that, so its really not on-topic for #ubuntu
<bazhang> he's just overreacting I am guessing
<funkyHat> IdleOne: your ISP could, yes
<funkyHat> it's doubtful that they *would* though
<IdleOne> scary thought
<funkyHat> Not if you use TLS though ⢁)
<bazhang> he seems to be spreading FUD
<bazhang> eol means not support for security updates only? or not supported in #ubuntu
<mneptok> not supported in any way.
<h00k> both
<bazhang> the conversation with insider seems to have past that point
<bazhang> err passed
<mneptok> otherwise we'd have to answer questions on how to get Forefox 3.6.6 on Warty
<bazhang> mneptok, nice :)
<IdleOne> insider is giving me a headache :/
<Pici> Is he even running Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> I get the feeling he might not be
<bazhang> says he's running 8.10
<IdleOne> logged in as root on irc
<bazhang> which is not supported, but sebsebseb just keeps dragging it out
<IdleOne> indeed
<Pici> Well, we can try to help get upgraded to 9.04
<bazhang> he refuses
<IdleOne> we have suggested it many times
<Pici> Then its not supported.
<bazhang> sebsebseb suggested debian
<IdleOne> his original question 30 minutes ago was about konqueror
<Pici> Also not supported in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> I have not seen any answer to his question accept from maco who said she does not use it
<mneptok> sebsebseb has been told *numerous* times he should not be recommending other distros in #u
<bazhang> he does not even use Ubuntu himself, and misses lots of commands etc
<maco2> Pici: konq's not supported in #u ?
<h00k> sigh
<Pici> maco2: 8.10 is not supported.
<maco2> Pici: oh yeah i know that
<bazhang> mandriva no less
<maco2> Pici: i thought you were saying its 8.10 AND its kde stuff! two ways of not supported!
<Pici> maco2: No, I meant that 8.10 and debian aren't supported.
<maco2>  ohok
<mneptok> i plan to try Mandriva when it is popular and has a bright future. of course, this means i will have to time-travel to 2003.
<bazhang> hah
<Pici> heh
<mneptok> http://www.27bslash6.com/missy.html
<maco2> i have a mandrake book somewhere around here
<IdleOne> mneptok: I am selling tickets to 2003 starting in 2152. You can pre order now but I won't be able to send you confirmation till then.
<Pici> IdleOne: Can I post-date my checks until then?
<IdleOne> Pici: absolutely, but only you.
<mneptok> IdleOne: i'll be 187 in 2152. i doubt it will matter much to me at that point in what year i'm eating pureed cream corn soiling myself.
<IdleOne> mneptok: this is why yoy need to order your tickets now. at that point my great great great grand children will come back to 2010 for me I will have the list of customers and we will all go back to 2003
<IdleOne> you*
<IdleOne> I'm not just a pretty face :)
<IdleOne> I got nice legs too :P
 * h00k facepalms
<IdleOne> hah
<Mamarok> mneptok: but in 2003 it will be called Mandrake
 * Mamarok threw away the Mandrake book not so long ago
<mneptok> Mamarok: exactly.
<h00k> we don't support custom-compiled kernels, do we?
<bazhang> not afaik
<IdleOne> nope
<Mamarok> not at all, so much can go wrong
<IdleOne> no way to know what the customization are
<h00k> how long is the default timeout for /aq?
<bazhang> forever?
<nhandler> h00k: Isn't /at the one with the timeout, /aq is a normal quiet
<h00k> d'aw....
<h00k> shoot. okay.
<maco2> can someone deal with the nickspam in -devel and +1 ?
<maco2> nhandler: ?
<nhandler> Yeah, I can look in
<nhandler> Let me PM him first
<h00k> I'll talk to sdfsdf in a pm/
<Pici> h00k: sorry, I'll let you take care of him.
<Pici> Sounds good
<h00k> and they're no longer online
<h00k> there were like three !enters, one !patience, I linked go !guidelines after +qing, and then removed after the language
<bazhang> damienman
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> he's just going to keep re-joining I would guess
<ikonia> it's about to end
<ikonia> there is a little group of them
<bazhang> phunstar as well?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> all of them
<h00k> bazhang: you beat me by like .2 seconds.
<bazhang> h00k, hah
<Pici> Phunstar is probably someone else.
<Pici> The other 3 were all on the same host.
<ikonia> still not behaving acceptable
<bazhang> who are the other two?
<ikonia> they are gone
<ikonia> that daniel guy
<bazhang> okay thanks
<ikonia> damienmannn
<ikonia> not daniel
<bazhang> right and flsdffdx and then the first one
<h00k> And I was going to be civil and pm :(
<Pici> sdfsdf, damienmannn, flsdfklsdfhklsdf are all the same person.
<h00k> affermative
<h00k> ikonia: thank you
<ubottu> In ubottu, hotfloppy said: !rsa is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<h00k> !rsa
<h00k> oh, there isn't an RSA factoid.
<ikonia> is there a need for one ?
<h00k> probably not.
<ikonia> (not in my head, doesn't mean I'm right though)
<Pici> I think we could use an sshkeys factoid though.
<ikonia> there is a guide on the wiki
<Pici> Ah, yes, the !ssh factoid links there.
<ikonia> people are idiots, why don't they read what people are asking before hitting random factoids
<ubottu> In ubottu, p1l0t said: !rsa is If your server is visible over the Internet, you should use public key authentication instead of passwords if at all possible. If you don't think it's important try logging all of the malicious login attempts you get over the next week (auth.log) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-07
<IdleOne> needs to be banned till sober
<bazhang> wait til after the world cup then
<bazhang> ie to unban
<IdleOne> fine by me
<knome> lol
<knome> :P
<knome> good night :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 0 overflows, 1382 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 0 overflows, 1383 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 0 overflows, 1382 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1374 users, 0 overflows, 1383 limit))
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bburhans said: !ed is ed is the archetypal UNIX line editor, similar to its stream editor derivative, sed. ed's Manpage can be found at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ed.1.html
<funkyHat> !ed
<IdleOne> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<nhandler> funkyHat: If you do add !ed, I would suggest not including the manpage link (or have it use a variable instead of lucid)
<funkyHat> nhandler: I don't have access to the factoids anyway
<nhandler> Actually, it should probably just be an alias to !editors
<jussi> !info ed
<ubottu> ed (source: ed): The classic UNIX line editor. In component main, is standard. Version 1.4-1build1 (lucid), package size 57 kB, installed size 148 kB
<jussi> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<jussi> oh, and good  morning all
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erry)
<ikonia> not erry again
<bazhang> yep at her worst/most hyper
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from erry)
<ikonia> it's going to end in about 60 seconds
<jpds> ikonia: Nothing ever ends.
<ikonia> this will
<gord> things end with enough application of fire
<bazhang> I thought energy was conserved
<jussi> gord ends with his feet...
<knome> jussi, hey jussi, you @ tre?
<jussi> no
<jussi> :(
<knome> :|
<jussi> working
 * jussi sighs
<knome> too bad
<knome> will you even visit?
<knome> on friday, or so
<jussi> lets see
<jussi> it depends on a few things
<knome> i'm trying to arrange a car to tre on fri, so if you are, ping me :)
<jussi> sure
<bazhang> she refuses to listen or read anything
<Pici> Anyone about? I need a second opinion on something.
<bazhang> Pici, what's up
<Pici> bazhang: What do you think about mahen23's youtube link he linked ~ 16 minutes ago? Remember mahen23 is globalmixmaster.
<bazhang> let me look
<Pici> Maybe I'm overreacting, but I thought we told him to stop linking to random sites where the only thing there is a reference to his own website.
<Pici> But its early and I'm not awake.
<bazhang> well it does have his links in the comments on both he linked
<elky> Is it just me or did the mean IQ of that channel just drop more?
<h00k> prepare for trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic, I'm ready.
<IdleOne> mean IQ?
<Pici> IdleOne: average.
<IdleOne> I'm a little insulted, I would be more so if I had a more then average IQ
<elky> IdleOne, I meant the influx of "ready for trolling" etc
<IdleOne> heh, he did start a spirited conversation about games
<IdleOne> but his intro was a little stupid
<elky> no, the spirited game discussion was started by someone else, he just joined in
<Pici> Reminds me of someone.
<IdleOne> ugh, then he went for the Koran
<elky> Pici, the same person who keeps asking how to cheat on random games?
<Pici> elky: No, I meant a certain person who enters channels and announces that trollin' is their game.
<jpds> Yeah, why not?
<elky> Pici, ah yes. don't think it is though
<Pici> elky: Right, I know.  Just reminded me of that.
<elky> Fairy nuff.
<ikonia> hi
<ikonia> trollings the game
<IdleOne> hey
<h00k> that didn't last long.
 * ikonia says hi
<jpds>  _     _
<jpds> | |__ (_)
<jpds> | '_ \| |
<jpds> | | | | |
<jpds> |_| |_|_|
<jpds>          
<ikonia> you've raised the bar
<ikonia> I'll come back in a moment with some "friends"
<IdleOne> ha
 * ikonia trolls elky 
<h00k> warn, part, ban is what I'm trying.
<IdleOne> sh: cowsay: not found
<IdleOne> ugh
<IdleOne> how can I not have cowsay
<IdleOne>  ____
<IdleOne> < Hi >
<IdleOne>  ----
<IdleOne>         \   ^__^
<IdleOne>          \  (oo)\_______
<IdleOne>             (__)\       )\/\
<IdleOne>                 ||----w |
<IdleOne>                 ||     ||
<ikonia> ok, I'm backing away now, this is getting too serious
<IdleOne> ikonia: agreed.
 * IdleOne capitulates to jpds, you win!
<elky> amateurs. Hint: you can pipe figlet in to cowsay.
<h00k> figlet?
<elky> what jpds did
<h00k> ooh.
<h00k> how does one say what cowsay says in the channel ^o)
<jpds> elky: No, one can't.
<h00k> I'm a noob.
<elky> jpds, since when?
<jpds> elky: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/460219/
<IdleOne> /exec -o cowsay h00k
<h00k> ooh, the -o is the magics.
<h00k>  _________________________________________
<h00k> /  _ _ _ _ _ _ _                          \
<h00k> |                                         |
<h00k> | __ _ _ __ ___ (_) __| | ___ (_)_ __ (_) |
<h00k> | |_ _ __(_) |_ ___                       |
<h00k> |                                         |
<h00k> | / _` | '_ ` _ \| |/ _` |/ _ \| | '_ \|  |
<h00k> | | __| '__| | __/ _ \ | (_| | | | | | |  |
<h00k> | | (_| | (_) | | | | | | |_| | | | ||    |
<h00k> | __/                                     |
<h00k> |                                         |
<h00k> | \__,_|_| |_| |_|_|\__,_|\___/|_|_|      |
<h00k> \ |_|_|\__|_| |_|\__\___|                 /
<h00k>  -----------------------------------------
<h00k>         \   ^__^
<h00k>          \  (oo)\_______
<h00k>             (__)\       )\/\
<h00k>                 ||----w |
<h00k>                 ||     ||
<h00k> oh wow. sorry.
<jpds> Seriously.
<Pici> Please don't do that there...
<h00k> /exec -o figlet amidoinitrite | cowsay
<IdleOne> CCCCCCC-combo break
<jpds> wut.
<Pici> er, here.
<jpds> Pici: #define __there__
<Pici> #define __there__ 'here'
<h00k> yeah. nomore.
 * h00k ducks
<elky>  ________________________________________________
<elky> /                        _                       \
<elky> |   __ _ _ __ ___   __ _| |_ ___ _   _ _ __ ___  |
<elky> |  / _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` | __/ _ \ | | | '__/ __| |
<elky> | | (_| | | | | | | (_| | ||  __/ |_| | |  \__ \ |
<elky> |  \__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|\__\___|\__,_|_|  |___/ |
<elky> \                                                /
<elky>  ------------------------------------------------
<IdleOne> oh loard
<elky>   \
<elky>    \
<elky>        __
<elky>       UooU\.'@@@@@@`.
<elky>       \__/(@@@@@@@@@@)
<elky>            (@@@@@@@@)
<elky>            `YY~~~~YY'
<IdleOne> sheeple!
<elky>             ||    ||
<h00k> ohlol, I'm not even gonna c-c-c-combo break that beauty.
<Pici> :P elky
<IdleOne> whos rgreening_ ?
<jpds> IdleOne: /whois
<elky> Will be very confused.
<IdleOne> yeah I know that jpds, Mr.Ircommandmaster
<IdleOne> :P
<IdleOne> I meant they have been here since yesterday
<rgreening> I'm part of ops for Kubuntu channels
<bazhang> you should be +v here
<rgreening> the rgreening probably is
<rgreening> the rgreening_ maybe not
<rgreening> I log in sometimes twice
<elky> they should be on the same account
<IdleOne> rgreening: ahh ok np just wanted to make sure :)
<rgreening> I haven't registered rgreening_ as a nick... would need to do that...
<rgreening> elky ^
<IdleOne> rgreening: /msg nickserv group
<bazhang> just group it
<IdleOne> success
<IdleOne> morning tritium
<rgreening> thanks. grouped.
<rgreening> does that auto +v now for the rgreening_?
<IdleOne> it should yes. as long as both identify
<rgreening> ok. cool
<funkyHat> wheee
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1463 users, 0 overflows, 1470 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1463 users, 0 overflows, 1470 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1463 users, 0 overflows, 1472 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1461 users, 0 overflows, 1476 limit))
<IdleOne> hmm why was reuben not forwarded here?
<Pici> Maybe he didn't rejoin?
<IdleOne> maybe
<IdleOne> ok so it forwards when the client is set to rejoin on kick
<tsimpson> you didn't kick, you removed which we use specificity to circumvent auto-rejoin
<IdleOne> hmm
<funkyHat> IdleOne: actually it's simpler than that, it just forwards when they try to join
<funkyHat> ;)
<bazhang> cl909 seems to be dragging this out
<funkyHat> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-08
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (QuidRagPro)
<funkyHat> hrm?
<Amaranth> check /whois
<funkyHat> ah
<Amaranth> Feel free to handle it
 * Amaranth goes back to eating
<funkyHat> I just banned. See no reason to let it go anywhere
<bazhang> whoa that is a nasty name
<bazhang> QuidRagPro has quit (K-Lined)
<funkyHat> sillyHat
<bazhang> p1oooop has been asked (via PM) to keep it on topic and not give nonsense 'advice'
<bazhang> it appears he may be brand0n from bt
<Andre_Gondim> Hi, I am from Ubuntu Brazil, and I need to be a admin from our official channel, how may I do it?
<bazhang> Andre_Gondim, #ubuntu-irc is the correct channel for that
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<IdleOne> maco: you active?
<maco> IdleOne: not very. have homework
<IdleOne> ok do your homework
<IdleOne> :)
<maco> can respond to ! o p s calls
<maco> but not actively watching channels
<IdleOne> Compiling in #u possible trolling
<IdleOne> interspersed with help.
<IdleOne> actual help*
<tonyyarusso> HOMEWORK?  It's summer!  Blasphemy!
<vorian> hoi
<vorian> can i please get my cloak changed back to ubuntu?
<vorian> i'll leave now before jussi klines me
<h00k> Interesting things happen when the bill isn't paid.
<h00k> Truth be told, it was paid, they made a mistake and cut off service :(
<jussi> good morning mad peoples!
<tonyyarusso> any of you folks created polls on launchpad?  I can't figure it out.
<jussi> tonyyarusso: I havent, but I know dholbach has
<jussi> maybe ask him?
<tonyyarusso> noted
<tonyyarusso> Although after poking at it further it strongly looks like the answer is "Launchpad's poll system sucks - deal".
<jussi> tonyyarusso: yes, I would agree with that muchly
<jussi> tonyyarusso: could you check if the java map here works for you?
<jussi> http://www.450laajakaista.fi/karttapalvelu/
<tonyyarusso> jussi: a) slow to load, b) I have to accept a security prompt - ick, c) "Unauthorized usage of this content"
<jussi> tonyyarusso: so it doesnt load?
<jussi> or can you see the map?
<tonyyarusso> The applet loads; the map does not.
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> sun java?
<tonyyarusso> no, icedtea
<bazhang> <alteregoa> you are computer addicted get professional help
<bazhang> he doesn't care to get help, openly admits to just trolling #ubuntu
<h00k> morning, all.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, h-kan said: ubottu: tnx. is there any frontend for !upstart than or how does it know what to start?
<bazhang> jungli seems to want to antagonize as many people as possible today
<Pici> yep
<gnomefreak> he scares me ;)
<bazhang> ylmfos is a Chinese derivative of Ubuntu btw, based on Lucid and made to look exactly like XP
<Pici> Oh, I vaugely remember someone asking us to support that.
<gnomefreak> does Ubuntu support Chinese in Lucid already?
<bazhang> of course
<gnomefreak> centrel time is -5 right
<bazhang> @now chicago
<ubottu> Current time in America/Chicago: July 08 2010, 08:00:10
<knome> 16:00 » likemindead [~Xmccracke@ip72-198-31-155.ok.ok.cox.net] has left #xubuntu ["sudo apt-get remove dumbass"]
<jpds> Hmm.
<knome> wouldn't say he's ever been the shy and kind little boy, but this kind of crossed the line for me from him
<elky>  _____________________________________________________
<elky> /                                                     \
<elky> | |_  _.._ ._    |_/ _| _.   ||_  _.   _ |   ._  _||  |
<elky> | | |(_||_)|_)\/ |_)(_|(_|\/ || |(_|\/(/_||_|| |(_|o  |
<elky> \       |  |  /           /                           /
<elky>  -----------------------------------------------------
<elky>   \
<elky>    \   \
<elky>         \ /\
<elky>         ( )
<elky>       .( o ).
<Pici> I really hope that is a rabbit.
<Pici> happy birthday MenZa!
<highvoltage> rofl
<elky> Pici, it is bunny, yeah
<elky> And I was nice, I used the mini font
<jpds> highvoltage: Dude, what happened to TENET?
<highvoltage> jpds: seacom international fibre is down afaik, it's aparently going to be problematic until the end of the week or something
<highvoltage> (I'm not really following since I'm in Canada atm)
<jpds> le sigh.
<highvoltage> Symmetria in #canonical-sysadmin is like, the lead engineer for tenet's network so he could give you very accurate up to date info :)
<highvoltage> oops, he's not in there atm
<jpds> Yes, I know Alistar and his crew, they're not around.
<jpds> And I can't ping his IPv6 addr.
<highvoltage> eej
<highvoltage> *eek
<highvoltage> he's active on #clug on irc.atrum.org, I told him to ping you
<bluebaron> I was banned from #ubuntu.  I came in here a while ago to clear it up.  Someone gave me a couple links to read about policies.  I have read them and agree to them.
<bluebaron> sorry i was just busy that day ... i had to get things done
<knome> bluebaron, no problem - i'm not able to help but if you wait for some time i'm sure somebody will come up and help you further :)
<jpds> highvoltage: I think he has more important things to do right now. ;-)
<bluebaron> hmm
<Pici> bluebaron: one moment please.
<bluebaron> thank you
<bluebaron> Although what I said was against the terms of service, it was for praise of another individual for his helping me out.  I'm hoping that my honesty will give me honest forgiveness and people here won't look down on me.
<Pici> bluebaron: So you still think that what you said was 'praise'?  Are you going to 'praise' people in a similar fashion in the future in our channels?
<Pici> And continuing to attempt to join #ubuntu isn't going to work, no matter how many times you try.
<bluebaron> No, sir.  I was extremely excited by his resolution for my issue.
<bluebaron> ok ... sorry .. i'm going to leave now
<highvoltage> jpds: heh, yeah
<Pici> bazhang: I sent her a message with the guidelines but got no response.
<bazhang> Pici, got him/her in PM now
<bazhang> Dr|Troll, what do you need?
<Dr|Troll> i want talk with ikonia
<ikonia> what do you wnat
<bazhang> Dr|Troll, you are not banned anywhere that I know of, and this is NOT a social channel.
<ikonia> how can I help ?
<bazhang> Dr|Troll, please part the channel
<ikonia> hang on
<bazhang> ikonia, just more nonsense
<ikonia> Dr|Troll: if you need something from me please ask
<Dr|Troll> ikonia, i am sorry :)
<ikonia> for what ?
<Dr|Troll> for my behavior :)
<ikonia> don't start this again
<ikonia> please just leave and behave
<Dr|Troll> plz forgive me
<ikonia> please just leave and behave, that's all I'm interested in
<bazhang> Dr|Troll, just /part the channel
<Dr|Troll> ok so you forgive me :)
<Dr|Troll> thanks :)
<ikonia> Dr|Troll: if you persist with this behave you I will raise this issue with the council
<ikonia> dear council members, I'm going to raise this as another long term user who is just out to "be an issue"
<ikonia> this has gone on long enough
<bazhang> just needlessly highlighting people and saying weird/creepy things
<ikonia> yes, agreed
<bazhang> 'how's your gf' etc
<jpds> this behave?
<ikonia> behaviour
<ikonia> typing too fast before he left
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<popey> "If the channel should be publicly logged, send a request to rt at ubuntu dot com"
<popey> is that right?
<Tm_T> yes, IIRC
<Pici> popey: For ubuntulog, yes.
<Pici> popey: loco channels should contact admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<popey> ah, okay
<popey> thank you
<popey> io asked me as he wants to setup #ubuntu-ipv6
<popey> i pointed him here and -rc
<popey> -irc
<joobong> dfgh
<IdleOne> joobong: how can we help you?
<joobong> IdleOne how do we move window buttons
<IdleOne> joobong: this is not a support channel
<IdleOne> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Pici> joobong is banforwarded here from #ubuntu
<IdleOne> please part the channel if there is nothing else
<IdleOne> Pici: I know
<knome> pff
<IdleOne> joobong also knows that he is being forwarded
<ikonia> why do we need #ubuntu-ipv6
<jpds> ikonia: We don't.
<jpds> #ubuntu is prefectly capable of being dual-stacked.
<ikonia> agreed
<nocturnus> can i be unbanned from #ubuntu, please?
<jrib> @btlogin
<jrib> Tm_T:
<jrib> nocturnus: you're all over the bantracker, I'll let Tm_T or elky look at your ban
<nocturnus> bantracker?
<jrib> nocturnus: history of bans
<nocturnus> how many times do i come up?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-09
<mneptok> Hint: "once is probably one time too many"
<jpds> mneptok: Quite right.
<Jordan_U> Euphus in #ubuntu is being unproductive and is likely a troll.
<nocturnus> mneptok: that wasn't a methaphorical question i was asking
<mneptok> nocturnus: and that was not an objective, but rather a subjective, answer i was giving.
<knome> mneptok, and a very wise one, too
<nocturnus> it was still irrelevant, even though it was correct
<mneptok> nocturnus: perhaps you fail to see the relevance. which in itself becomes of relevance when dealing with you.
<nocturnus> the question was purely for my interest only, don't hijack my request and make your own
<mneptok> my own request? i fail to see any request i made.
<nocturnus> you didn't
<mneptok> alrighty then.
<nocturnus> elky: are you here?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from shazbotmcnasty)
<Flannel> !away > john{showerBear}
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<bazhang> <savio> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Ubuntu-closes-root-hole-1034618.html ALL hurry and patch your systems ( if you have a sharing your machines with others !)  is this for real? or just spam
<gord> there is a sudo upgrade across all distro revisions so maybe
<Mamarok> bazhang: only if you are a Thunderbird user AFAIK
<bazhang> Mamarok, okay thanks
<Mamarok> but that is a security update that should pop up automatically
<bluebaron> i've read the terms can i get access to #ubuntu again?
<bazhang> bluebaron, just a moment, checking the ban; please read the code of conduct and guidelines while I do so
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bluebaron> Yes.  I read them a while ago, came to get the ban taken care of yesterday, but apparently they were too busy.
<bazhang> this was in re: the 'can I rape you?' comment
<bluebaron> bazhang, the comment was made out of elation for his fixing of my issue
<bluebaron> won't happen again
<Tm_T> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> sorry a bit busy at the moment, if someone else would care to resolve this
<Tm_T> ok I'll take it
<Tm_T> bluebaron: one moment
<Tm_T> bluebaron: you understand such comments and attitude is not welcome in ubuntu channels, right?
<bluebaron> Yes.  It was quite inappropriate.
<Tm_T> bluebaron: thank you, can you try to join the channel now?
<bluebaron> I cannot.
<Tm_T> hmm, what happens?
<bluebaron> You are banned
<bluebaron> 208.124.228.2, right?
<Tm_T> ah, right, one moment
<Tm_T> bluebaron: try again
<bluebaron> Thank you, very much.
<bluebaron> one more thing
<bluebaron> is there a channel that one can go to get Canadian French support?
<Tm_T> bluebaron: not that I know, the channel list can be found in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bluebaron> thank you.
<bluebaron> have a good day
<Tm_T> bluebaron: thank you for taking the issue smoothly with us, have a nice day (:
<bluebaron> Sorry to bother you again.
<bluebaron> Seems as though I still can't access the channel from freenode chat
<ubottu> In ubottu, ActionParsnip said: !ipod is For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod. Also see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ios-4-iphone-os-to-sync-with-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html for iPhone4 support
<Pici> bluebaron: let me take a look.
<Tm_T> Pici: thanks
<bluebaron> Pici: ty
<Pici> bluebaron: You should be able to get in now. (with this nick)
<bluebaron> thank you
<Pici> bluebaron: I'm trying to get a hold of our botmaster to see why its still not working.
<jussi> I suspect the floodbots dont update their banlist that often.
<Pici> jussi: Actually it was a problem with issuing multiple mode changes at once. i.e, -bo host nick
<jussi> ahh
<jussi> well that makes sense I guess
<Pici> LjL put in a fix for that particular case, but its just a bandaid really.
<Jungli> list browser
<Jungli> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Jungli> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<bazhang> Jungli, this is not a channel for that
<bazhang>  try /msg ubottu and please part the channel
<Jungli> sorry bazhang i didn't kew it :(
<Jungli> !bazhang
<bazhang> jungli stop that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Lovely.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sleepwlker)
<s3r3n1t7> mneptok, sorry for the /notice. I did not mean to offend you in that way
<mneptok> s3r3n1t7: one ban was removed, the other was set and added a banforward to this channel
<s3r3n1t7> I see. Thank you
<mneptok> s3r3n1t7: it's not that it's offensive, it's that /notice-ing users in #ubuntu is very much frowned upon
<mneptok> "may i PM?" is a better route.
<s3r3n1t7> mneptok, I see. However, personally I dislike PM's more and the likes, thus I went with /notice as I did not want to go offtopic in the channel itself.
<s3r3n1t7> mneptok, I will ask that the next time. I once again offer you my apologies for it and thank you for the explanation.
<s3r3n1t7> The best of luck and keep it up.
<jpds> Wow, #ubuntu-youth is like a disaster zone.
<blendmaster1024> hey ops
<blendmaster1024> i'm still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<blendmaster1024> has it been long enough that I can come back in?
<mneptok> blendmaster1024: it's not a matter of time. it's a matter of you assuring us the behavior that got you banned will not be repeated.
<blendmaster1024> mneptok, i've been dropping into #ubuntu from time to time to be helpful. does that help at all?
<mneptok> no, it does not. you need to discuss your behavior here.
<blendmaster1024> ok then.
<blendmaster1024> part of it was swearing, which I was often doing simply because I forgot the rules and reverted to habit.
<mneptok> so break the habit, or remained banned.
<blendmaster1024> I have since broken that habit.
<mneptok> part of it was also homophobic comments. not listening to ops. spammy use of exclamation marks.
<blendmaster1024> the last one I was about to address
<mneptok> IOW, the type of behavior one might expect from an IRC server at a middle school, and is completely inappropriate for Ubuntu channels.
<blendmaster1024> the homophobic comments, another habit I have broken, and not listening to ops, probably just when they told me to stop swearing?
<blendmaster1024> the spammy use of exclamation marks was just a bad choice. I was bored and wanted to show excitement, and I did it badly.
<blendmaster1024> I can use some other means than all caps, swearing, and repeated characters next time I want emphasis.
<mneptok> you might also stop before using anything and contemplate whether emphasis is actually needed.
<blendmaster1024> good point. I'll do that.
<blendmaster1024> is there anything else that I've done or you think I may do that concerns you?
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> please read those
<blendmaster1024> Ah yes, another that used to annoy them is my changing of nick when away. I stopped doing that as well.
<mneptok> it's not at the annoyed people, it's that using nick changes to denote status is explicitly against channel policy
<mneptok> regardless of the annoyance factor.
<blendmaster1024> mneptok, it was annoying the unnamed people *because* it was against policy, not because they objected
<blendmaster1024> I've finished reading.
<mneptok> can you abide by those policies in the future?
<blendmaster1024> I'll follow them.
<mneptok> i have unbanned you. please follow the guidelines, and respect the requests of ops.
<blendmaster1024> thank you. I'll do that.
<blendmaster1024> thank you, I hope not to have to talk to you in this channel again :)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-10
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, macfire said: ubottu md5 is wrong, i re-download ubuntu
<jpds> Righto.
<soulpro> I've updated my firmware and joined freenode.net on port 8001 but i'm still unable to join #ubuntu.  Is anyone available to help?
<mneptok> soulpro: were you forwarded to the test-connection channel?
<mneptok> if so, did you folow the instructions in the /topic?
<bazhang> soulpro, #ubuntu-read-topic is where you were forwarded, correct?
<bazhang> soulpro, while you are in that channel you need to read the instructions in the channel topic; after you have fixed your router issue, type test me in that channel
<ikonia> how odd that blendermaster completley changed his attitude in here and resolved his ban
<ikonia> every time he joined this channel to discuss his ban it claimed he didn't want to discuss it and never wanted to rejoin
<bazhang> jungli is still trolling/harassing
<ikonia> is he ?
<ikonia> where  ?
<bazhang> yep. joins -ot then randomly highlights folks with different nonsense, even though they are clearly not active
<ikonia> I don't see anything in my logs, however maybe a quiet word with him to make it clearer ?
<ikonia> it may just be an oversite
<ikonia> it's quite common with a lot of Indian irc users (not intending to discriminate)
<ikonia> it just seem to be how they user IRC
<bazhang> he knows quite clearly. there has been zero change, minus the brief moment when he was trying to get unbanned.
<ikonia> other than my random hilight, I've not seen it
<ikonia> but I've not been active the last few days
<bazhang> wonder if that is asustek (Indian`)
<ikonia> it's in the right ip range
<bazhang> Jordan_U, hi
<Jordan_U> Google translate leads me to believe that jackmux is a troll.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, I'm aware, I can read Mandarin
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Even better :)
<bazhang> <jackmux> 辣妹
<knome> that is? :P
<bazhang> La Mei, or Hot chick/babe
<knome> :P
<knome> okay
<bazhang> his first message upon entry
<knome> :|
<Mamarok> soulpro: do you still need help?
<Mamarok> else please part this channel
<Mamarok> bazhang: ^
<bazhang> Mamarok, I'm in #ubuntu-read-topic ; he is not responding there either
<Mamarok> so we should remove him
<bazhang> yep
<Mamarok> could some op remove soulpro, please?
<Mamarok> topyli: thanks :)
<Mamarok> bazhang: some day I will hit eagles on the head really hard, maybe he then will understand something...
<bazhang> Mamarok, heh
<Mamarok> he was told repeatedly to not give support since he never ever learned something, and that is driving me nuts
<bazhang> even the !skype factoid mentions the partner repo; why he would suggest going directly to skype homesite is beyond me
<Mamarok> yeah, really
<bazhang> jungli is trying to get another cloak (as blockcold)
<jpds> bazhang: Nice.
<ikonia> bazhang: I'm not comfortable with jungli (as blockoid) calling you a liar
<ikonia> in relation to this "changing my behaviour" promise
<bazhang> ikonia, I PM'd staff about his recently having been stripped of two cloaks and gave his background
<bazhang> they are all pretty well onto him at this point
<ikonia> yup - but then calling you a liar doesn't sit well
<bazhang> he just said 'not true' didn't directly call me a liar
<ikonia> what bazhang said is not true
<ikonia> that is calling you a liar
<bazhang> no matter, they denied him. he has said far worse than that.
<ikonia> yes, but this "I've changed" behaviour is now clearly not true
<ikonia> it's only my personal opinion, but I'm voicing it
<bazhang> right; the momentary change was to get unbanned and now he is back to skirting the limits
<ikonia> trying to push it as I see
<bazhang> as long as he does not cross the line, then he is fine.
<ikonia> to be honest, no
<ikonia> if he continues to push it, he's done
<bazhang> well on his current trajectory, yes.
<ikonia> he'll get warned about it, but I'm not prepared to allow him to mock the chance he's been given
<bazhang> if he stays it or re-corrects, is what I meant
<ikonia> I have no issue with him if he can stop trying to test people or be an issue
<bazhang> same
<Patero-ng> can someone test me manually
<bazhang> Patero-ng, were you in #ubuntu-read-topic ?  and did you try the test me command there?
<Patero-ng> ye it said m i usiung my reel nickname wtf
<bazhang> Patero-ng, mind returning to that channel and trying again?
<Patero-ng> same
<bazhang> Patero-ng, you're not there now
<Patero-ng> ur not
<bazhang> ah its a straight ban for spam flooding
<Patero-ng> who
<bazhang> you
<Patero-ng> did I flood that channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Patero-ng> I got banned there
<bazhang> yes
<Patero-ng> it was unfair tou I was speaking of the dangerous of using easy to setup software
<bazhang> #ubuntu: 2010-06-30T19:10:31 <Patero-ng> ending heartbeat to master.urbanterror.net
<bazhang> and a bunch more such in #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic was something entirely different
<Patero-ng> dont remember why I got banned but I usualy speak about dangers that no one wants to hear but that R reel
<Patero-ng> anyway test me
<bazhang> Patero-ng, test you for what?
<Patero-ng> ,..,
<Patero-ng> that channel said to come here for manual test the exploit on my router
<bazhang> Patero-ng, and I asked you to return to the channel  #ubuntu-read-topic
<Patero-ng> I needed to reconnect
<Patero-ng> it hadless people when I was there a 1min ago
<bazhang> follow the instructions the bot gives you there
<Patero-ng> so what does it do
<Patero-ng> it test all routers or all ubuntu installs
<bazhang> as far as I can see you were not forwarded to that channel Patero-ng , just banned for flooding above
<Patero-ng> ?
<Patero-ng> what channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<Patero-ng> I
<Patero-ng> was typing my txt but someone somewhere was blocking all my msgs
<Patero-ng> I was asking questions
<Patero-ng> then I got mad and started flooding to see if that server will kick me and everyone will know I was beeing blocked for no reason
<ikonia> how about your stupid behaviour in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Patero-ng> I never do stupid things
<Patero-ng> may have been another conspiracy
<ikonia> I don't really want to progress this with you as I don't believe your intention is to contribute to any ubuntu channels, you a.) rant about conspiracy theory b.) make stupid comments about making yogurt in support channels, c.) flood the channels
<ikonia> I don't have confidence your intention is to participate in the channels without being a problem
<Patero-ng> that yogurt stuff was radom, but I usualy very informative and yes is conspiracy theory that should be look upon
<ikonia> you're not informative
<ikonia> your contibution consists of ranting about conspiracy
<ikonia> based on that I'm not goint to remove your ban as I don't believe your intention is to participate. Another operater may feel different about it
<Patero-ng> is useless anyway some people want to silence me so is the same as been banned
<bazhang> Patero-ng, well, please /part the channel as you do not wish to resolve this at the moment
<ikonia> Patero-ng: the only blocking that happened was when you flooding the channel, an IRC bot called foodbot muted you on a temporary basis to stop you flooding the channel
<ikonia> no-one else muted you
<Patero-ng> many people get blocked too not ust me and is common
<ikonia> no they don't
<Patero-ng> I got a screenshoot of someone saying I keep seeing msgs to patero but I don't see pateron's 111s
<ikonia> Patero-ng: I can assure you - people don't get blocked
<Patero-ng> I type i see my txt public but no one else can just some ops or some specific people
<ikonia> Patero-ng: as I explained you where temporarly muted by the floodbots to stop you flooding
<Patero-ng> I think ikonia works for the nwo
<ikonia> then this conversation is over. Please leave the channel
<bazhang> Patero-ng, that is not necessary; you were never banned from #ubuntu only muted for flooding which is normal
<Patero-ng> I don't have much against ubuntu anywey as is opensource but I want to clear out threats of methodology by asking questions publicly like in townhalls
<Patero-ng> I am more aggresive on hardware or security
<bazhang> Patero-ng, that has nothing to do with ban resolution here. please /part the channel
<bazhang> he was only muted momentarily from what I can gather; checked the +q in #ubuntu and did not see him
<ikonia> he's a regular ranter
<ikonia> I've seen him use another nick also
<bazhang> ah okay. patero-ng only showed those two entries
<jpds> DatabaseError: file is encrypted or is not a database
<jpds> ERROR 2010-07-10T16:32:16 supybot Exception id: 0xbe409
<jpds> Stupid, stupid, stupid, sqlite.
<jpds> backups/databases/201006140001/ubuntu.db: SQLite 2.x database
<jpds> backups/databases/201006140001/ubuntu-tn.db: SQLite 3.x database
<ikonia> feeing your pain
<jpds> Well, the heat is getting more on my nerves.
<bazhang> is puregnome still problematic to recommend (ie psychocats how to)
<IdleOne> the one on help.ubuntu.com should be fine
<IdleOne> taken from psychocats
<bazhang> ok. just remembering that Pici !forget puregnome
<IdleOne> yes because the factoid or rather the command on the factoid was incomplete and left a lot of kubuntu on the system
<bazhang> ok thanks. will give the direct link instead
<IdleOne> jussi: preferred not linking directly to the psychocats page,
<IdleOne> said it would be better if we had a ubuntu url to give
<IdleOne> hence help.ubuntu.com/PureGnome
<bazhang> well that horse is out of the barn
<bazhang> no such page
<IdleOne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<bazhang> we should put the factoid back with that in it then?
<IdleOne> bazhang: I have tested it myself and worked fine. I had to re-install nvidia drivers but that was expected. I have also recommended to a few people and have not gotten any bad feedback
<IdleOne> +1 from me
<bazhang> IdleOne, thanks much!
<bazhang> heads up on DrManhattan
<topyli> ohh dear, lots of spam joining on #freenode
<bazhang> time to set +r ?
<IdleOne> I think it might be a good idea
<IdleOne> then again seems services is catching them
<topyli> yeah
<bazhang> rww reading the logs to make fun of people in -ot is not nice nor appropriate imo
<jpds> +r is always a good thing.
<ikonia> are we being spammed again ?
<bazhang> scary amount of spamflooder joining freenode and then ##linux
<bazhang> err #freenode
<IdleOne> ikonia: not in #u, yet
<ikonia> oh,
<bazhang> <Jungli> baba /join #ubuntu-hi  trying to create random channels in ubuntu namespace
<ikonia> it may be worth discussing this with the council
<Jordan_U> grandma in #ubuntu is likely a troll.
<ubottu> Jordan_U called the ops in #ubuntu (grandma)
<ikonia> watching
<IdleOne> maco: has it
<ikonia> yup
<IdleOne> ikonia: still keep an eye on -women though I am not convinced they are not a troll
<maco> i think just clueless, though i missed the start of stuff in #ubuntu
<ikonia> the irc "real" name suggests not clueless, and troll
<IdleOne> I smell troll
<IdleOne> the questions are to specifically non sensical
<IdleOne> if that makes any sense
<maco> it does, but then again i could also see it being a matter of multiple topics discussed in #ubuntu piling into confusion
<IdleOne> could be
<ikonia> she seems to be aware of tools like emacs
<maco> yeah thats odd
<IdleOne> troll!
<IdleOne> absolutely and without any doubt
<humanfly> idling for now
<Flannel> Hi humanfly, how can we help you?
<humanfly> i must take meds
<Flannel> humanfly: Alright, but what can we do for you in this channel?
<humanfly> i'll step out
<Flannel> Odd.
<IdleOne> Did you expect anything else from a human fly?
<mneptok> i'm a human fly. i spell it f-l-y. i go "buzz buzz buzz" and it's just because i'm a human fly. and i don't know why. i got 96 tears and 96 eyes.
<maco> IdleOne: uh oh....wonder what thisll be
<guntbert> hi, who manages the floodbots in #ubuntu-proxy-users?
<ubottu> AlanBell called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<guntbert> the sentences "Try again joining #ubuntu, you've been granted...." could be made easier to follow: "Try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) , you've been granted...."
<guntbert> eerily quiet here today :-) - I'm off
<ubottu> In ubottu, serrano said: What is your name?
<ubottu> In ubottu, serrano said: What is Ubuntu?
<ubottu> In ubottu, serrano said: What is the best IRC client?
<ubottu> In ubottu, serrano said: What is you name?
<topyli> -ot ops awake? i'm leaving grandma there and going to bed. looks trollish
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-11
<IdleOne> grandma and phrea need to go
<Flannel> IdleOne: Instead of just mentioning it here, a better first-step is to try and steer the conversation/participants back on track
<IdleOne> Flannel: with Phrea the first step has come and gone.
<Flannel> Obviously he doesn't understand something.
<Flannel> Howdy Phrea
<Phrea> ...I was trying to explain something...
<Phrea> keep it real plz
<Flannel> Phrea: I know.  This has nothing to do with what you said, but instead, I think you have some misunderstandings or misconceptions that I'd like to clear up.
<Phrea> ...with a kban?
<Phrea> I don't see how
<Phrea> but I won't misbehave anymore
<Flannel> Phrea: No, a forward to here, so that we can discuss things.
<Phrea> o wait, I now see
<IdleOne> Phrea: not the first time we see you say you won't misbehave
<Flannel> Phrea: Since judging by your past few comments, it seems like you think this is a game: "See how much I can get away with, get kicked, try to see how much I can get away with next time"
<Phrea> ok, discuss then
<Phrea> I was just having some fun
<Phrea> no bad intentions, just fun
<Flannel> Phrea: There's nothing fun with being a disruption to the channel
<Phrea> this is the 3rd time I've been banned, in 15 years :o
<Phrea> Flannel: I did nothing really wrong, did I
<Phrea> I was just joking, being offtopic
<Flannel> Phrea: This is at least the third time I've spoken with you in the past few months.
<Phrea> well, I am sorry, if it helps
<Phrea> Flannel: actually, no
<Phrea> this is the first time, in this context
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> you must confuse me with somebody else
<Flannel> Phrea: Which context is that?
<Phrea> maybe refer to your logs
<Phrea> to see if you took me apart like this, and talk to me
<Phrea> I'll go get me a drink, it's hot ! :)
<IdleOne> Phrea: every time you use language that you know is not acceptable we have to warn you about it, disrupting the channel. Your "occasional" use of bad language is to say the least annoying. In my opinion you should be banned from the channel. We have been more then patient with you.
<Phrea> oh c'mon...
<Phrea> well, you can ban me if you want tho
<Phrea> I have no say in it
<IdleOne> You actually have all the say.
<IdleOne> With your actions
<Phrea> but I'd like to see some logs maybe...
<Phrea> because I onnly remember one warning
<Phrea> when I used "stfu"
<Phrea> and I admit that was wrong
<Phrea> but, no other warnings come to mind
<Phrea> this'll be my third ban
<Flannel> Phrea: You've done many things that we've had to ask you to stop, and every time we ask you, it becomes an argument.  This isn't just about language, it's about your behavior in general.
<Phrea> when and how?
<Phrea> I seem to be nice in general, if a bit flukey
<Flannel> Phrea: How about the now-playing song thing?
<IdleOne> this is not the first time you have been warned about bad language, your attitude towards the ops in -ot is disrespectful. You seem to think it is ok to skirt the rules. Like flannel said up there you appear to be testing the limits.
<Phrea> IdleOne: to be honest, I don't know about about being disrespectful to ops, since ops aren't visible on that channel, and I have no idea who the ops are.
<IdleOne> Phrea: exactly. So respect the rules.
<Phrea> I do
<IdleOne> it really isn't complicated, don't be a jerk.
<Phrea> sometimes I go a bit wide, but I'm NEVER disrespectful
<Phrea> ever
<Phrea> I try not to be
<Flannel> Phrea: Stop going "a bit wide"
<IdleOne> not following the rules is disrespectful to all the users in that channel who do follow them, op or not
<Phrea> man, I feel like a kindergarten kid being slapped on the hand..
<Phrea> I've been adminning, opering, opping, etc.,..
<Flannel> Phrea: You keep saying that, it's not relevant.
<Phrea> I think it does, it says something about my experience over the years
<Phrea> I now understand that the banhammer is as heavy on irc as it is on the forums
<Phrea> I thought it was a bit more loose on irc
<Phrea> apperantly not, and I will respect that
<Phrea> nou, open my cage and let me go please
<Flannel> Phrea: See, now, I was all ready to remove the forward because I felt like we were on the same page, and then you go and say that.
<Phrea> about the cage?
<Phrea> :o
<Phrea> that was a figure of speech...
<Phrea> not to be taken seriously...
<IdleOne> Phrea: unfortunately you have a history of sarcastic comments and I see where Flannel is comming from
<Flannel> Phrea: I've removed your forward, you're free to rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic.  Please remember that having some 'fun' by being a nuisance isn't welcome
<IdleOne> coming*
<Phrea> how could I mean that cage literally?
<Phrea> well, thanks for setting me straight, I will behave from now on
<jacekowski> morning
<jacekowski> i just got banned on #ubuntu-uk
<Flannel> Howdy jacekowski
<IdleOne> morning jacekowski
<Flannel> jacekowski: The counterpart to this channel for LoCo teams is #ubuntu-irc
<jacekowski> ok
<Gary>  /join #Ubuntu-irc
<Gary> oops, maybe I should be in there :-)
<IdleOne> Could we add a link in #u topic for the Ubuntu User Days sessions in -classroom http://is.gd/8rtIi ?
<IdleOne> still 6 days left and would be awesome to get more users in there
<Flannel> Sounds good, but what's the real wikipage?
<IdleOne> I'll get it
<Flannel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Flannel> that one?
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<IdleOne> that's the one
<IdleOne> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> There's still six days left?
<IdleOne> I could of done it but didn't want to over step
<IdleOne> I might be wrong about that
<Flannel> IdleOne: Could *have* not could of :)
<Flannel> and yeah, please check, since that wikipage says its one day only
<IdleOne> Flannel: 1 day left actually
<IdleOne> I was looking at the calendar and assumed
<IdleOne> but still
<Flannel> IdleOne: Interesting.  According to that schedule, the last session is going on right now.
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> wow yeah
<IdleOne> never mind me then
<Flannel> Next week is Developer Week, I believe.
<IdleOne> well a link for that would be good too
<IdleOne> yeah I mixed user days with dev week
<IdleOne> sorry
<Flannel> I'm not so sure that a link to developer week would be good in #u, but next time a user days comes around, ping me about it the day beforehand or whatnot :)
<Flannel> Since that'd be great to advertise in #u
<IdleOne> will do. thanks for double checking me :)
<Flannel> IdleOne: or anyone else, or just add it yourself
<IdleOne> Flannel: I could of done that but aren't you glad I asked first :)
<IdleOne> I know I am
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio, rebirth said: ubottu: this is ubuntu studio, just not with any of the software, that is different than vanilla ubuntu no?
<Jordan_U> wildbat in #ubuntu seems to have a cat on his keyboard.
<bazhang> need a +m in -ot
<IdleOne> why?
<mneptok> are there no -ot ops active in the channel?
<bazhang> not presently. the insanity has passed though mneptok
<mneptok> i try like Hell to avoid dealing with that channel, but ping me here if it needs my attention.
<bazhang> okay thanks
<IdleOne> i didn't see the hooker part :/
<IdleOne> new word to add to highlight list I suppose
<bazhang> that was the last bit really
<IdleOne> the bet thing is what started it huh
<IdleOne> sorry if it did
<IdleOne> bazhang: the bot and the user who somehow magically new the bot responded to !abuse joined at the same time
<IdleOne> knew*
<IdleOne> 15 second interval
<bazhang> IdleOne, yep. and the bot quit as soon as we were on to it. not removed afaict
<IdleOne> well he seems like a possible troll
<IdleOne> will probably work his way to a ban soon enough
<bazhang> possible troll is a pretty low bar in that channel
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> you really have hate for that channel
<mneptok> it's well deserved
<bazhang> not really. just gets annoying after awhile
<IdleOne> agreed
<bazhang> it's not like everyone in there is pre-teen or something
<IdleOne> then again I am part of the annoyances
<IdleOne> sometimes
<maco> someone in there told me once "if i was an op in there, i'd ban me"
<bazhang> maco, ha
<bazhang> IdleOne, not that I can see.
<bazhang> trying to get them to 'play nice' is like herding cats
<IdleOne> bazhang: thanks. I try not to be.
<IdleOne> haha herding cats, you have to be insane to try that...wait.
<maco> i suspect if IdleOne, rww, and i all had ops in there, 1/3 - 1/2 of the channel regulars would go away
<IdleOne> the first day
<maco> pretty much
<IdleOne> and I'll hack chanserv so the bans can never be removed
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> First time I ever got ops was on EFnet in a channel that I had been a regular in for a year or so. That day 20 or so people got banned. with my first op
<bazhang> the first millisecond
<IdleOne> not that fast but people freaked out
<IdleOne> they calmed down and the channel started to grow.
<IdleOne> I am not suggesting we clean out -ot but I really do believe there is a serious click mentality in there
<IdleOne> clique*
<maco> clique
<IdleOne> yeah yeah I knew you were coming with that :)
<maco> is pr0nguy an ok nick for #ubuntu ?
<bazhang> questionable, but clearly offtopic question
<IdleOne> we tolerate fcuk
<IdleOne> sort of
<IdleOne> but never saw that nick say a word
<maco> isnt fcuk the name of a clothing store?
<IdleOne> could be
<bazhang> yep
<mneptok> yes, and the NEC Docomo Pro-N is a handheld computer.
<maco> yes it is
<maco> French Connection UK
<bazhang> hehe
<maco> i wonder if whoever named that is aware those are two different countries
<mneptok> well, if they were one country, the "Connection" bit wouldn't have to be specified.
<maco> maybe theyre canadian
<bazhang> should #ubuntu-locoteams where we refer s4ry to?
<bazhang> err be
<IdleOne> sounds right
<IdleOne> maybe #ubuntu-irc but -locoteams should be able to help him
<Avasz> why am i being forwarded to this channel?
<Avasz> banned? eh.. who and why?
<mneptok> Avasz: it's because of your /quit message
<Avasz>  /quit message? letme check.
<Avasz> oh... i had put that some times ago... had forgotten about that..
<mneptok> destroying others' machines is most certainly against the Code Of Conduct
<Avasz> ok..have changed it.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !badident =~ s/alot/a lot/
<jussi> !badident
<ubottu> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectional word. We don't allow such objectional idents into our main channels as it offends alot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<jussi> !badident =~ s/alot/a lot/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !badident
<ubottu> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectional word. We don't allow such objectional idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<jussi> !badident > rww
<mneptok> !badident =~ s/objectional/objectionable/
<ubottu> I'll remember that mneptok
<mneptok> !badident
<ubottu> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectionable word. We don't allow such objectional idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<mneptok> bah
<mneptok> !badident =~ s/objectional/objectionable/
 * mneptok cattle prods ubottu 
<Flannel> !badident
<ubottu> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectionable word. We don't allow such objectionable idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<Flannel> She got it, but won't say anything if it's a repeat command (will still do it though)
 * jussi activates a return zap to mneptok
<mneptok> jussi: just for that, *you* can take over op duties in -offtopic
<jussi> mneptok: nou
<jussi> :P
<mneptok> that channel is a land of wind and ghosts
<knome> land of... *wind* ?
<elky> Hot air.
<elky> Lots of it.
<knome> eww... smelly as well?
<elky> Escaping from various orifices.
<elky> vacation calendar? what the zombie jeep bus heck?
<elky> This team has gone to the spit buckets, for real.
<knome> ? :P
<elky> The IRCC has decided they can dictate to us when we're allowed to have spare time to volunteer.
<elky> That's not how volunteering works. Never has been. Sure as water is wet never will be.
 * jussi hugs elky. theres no dictating. 
<elky> Sure there is.
<jussi> its a way for ops to write down when they are going to take a break, if at all.
<elky> If you're calendaring it, it's nothing but.
<jussi> elky: _we_ are writing it down, the ops are. we are just providing a medium.
<Mamarok> jussi: I certainly can't predict when I am around, my schedule is very irregular
<elky> If you're documenting it, you're going to use it to hold over people you disagree with, stating they haven't taken their holiday time and what are they going to do about it. And no, they cant take it in a payout.
<elky> Don't freaking document my life for me.
 * Mamarok is not convinced that this would really help
<Mamarok> I am around when I am around, but impossible to tell when most of the time
<elky> I'm convinced it's going to stop me wanting to be anywhere near this team. It's bad enough that I get harrassed about *gasp* having private channels that are not ubuntu related.
<elky> I suppose in this vacation time I'm supposed to sit in a bare room with no forms of stimulation?
<jussi> elky: do you ever take a holiday?  go to bali or something?
<topyli> Mamarok: that's okay, but if someone is going away for a long time, isn't it nice to know there'll be a gap in the ops team in a certain timezone that we should be aware of?
<elky> jussi, I think we're in different socioeconomic classes if you're even asking that question.
<Mamarok> topyli: so actually you want an away log?
<jussi> elky: fine, go to the blue mountains or so?
<Mamarok> we have always done so until now AFAICT, when somebody is away for a longer periond he/she tells here, usually
<jussi> mneptok: and this is a simple way of getting that out of irc and somewhere referenceable
<jussi> Mamarok: ^^
<elky> jussi, well considering i've just had to change jobs and have no holiday accrued, and was not able to take holiday at previous job because there was nobody to cover for me. No.
<Mamarok> jussi: going to Bali is not less expensive when in the South Pacific
<jussi> oh stop finding stupid little things, the point was do you ever go away from your home.
<topyli> Mamarok: so it's my job to keep up with people's comings and goings? why can't they help me?
<elky> topyli, a calendar is taking it way too far. It's micromanaging people's spare time. That is *scary*
<elky> Especially when it gets teamed with "Decided to amend the Operator Guidelines to encourage operators to take sufficient time off regularly."
<Mamarok> topyli: hm, having an away log  is OK, but asking us to schedule long in advance is pretty much impossible to handle
<topyli> looks like you won't be using it. can i still create it?
<Mamarok> I usually can only tell from one week to another
<topyli> Mamarok: nobody's interested if you're out for a night or a weekend, it's for extended absenses from the team
<Mamarok> topyli: tell that to my body, usually you don't predict your next cancer
<elky> So they know when to bully you to take time off.
<elky> Sorry, did I say bully? I totally meant "encourage".
<jussi> The people who come in here can get pretty taxing at times. its a good idea to say see ya, Im just going to hang out and not worry about ops calls and dealing with troublemakers - for a time.
<Mamarok> topyli: also my work schedule is that of a freelancer, so I can't schedul my holidays
<elky> Stop trying to run this like a corporate junket and I'll start being interested again.
<topyli> ok elky, since you're superhuman and obviously calm at all times, you're probably an exception. i know i get tired sometimes
<elky> topyli, i'm not saying i'm superhuman and calm at all times. I'm saying that I don't want to be documented and coerced when it happens.
<Mamarok> topyli: well, I don't get it, having us entering scheduls of presence would then be sued to tell us when we are around too long and send us off to get a break? That sounds strange
<elky> And that's exactly the framework you're setting down right now. And that *scares* me
<Mamarok> one can see in the behavior if somebody needs a break, and not everybody has the same tolerance
<topyli> of course
<Mamarok> some can cope for years, others only a few months
<jussi> elky: we already have people come in here and "write down" that they are going away. is there an issue with transferring that to a calendar format?
<Mamarok> so if tat schedule is used to tell us when to get a break I don't sign, sorry
<Mamarok> I know myself when I need a break so far
<Mamarok> and the day I don't get aware you can still tell me, no? No need for a schedule for that
<jussi> the writing down is up to the op. we are just documenting when people are away
<elky> jussi, yes, because this community has got to the creepy point of demanding reports and scheduling people's lives for them. It's not an atmosphere I am comfortable in.
<Mamarok> if it is an away log to know if there are enough ops around it's OK, but not if it is to monitor our time schedule, that is none of your business
<topyli> Mamarok: you're encouraged to take a break exactly when you feel you need it, and not stay on while tired. nobody's going to tell you when you're supposed to
<Mamarok> there is already enough surveilliance in my life
<topyli> perhaps if someone clearly sees you need a break, is it a good thing or a bad thing if they tell you what they think?
<Mamarok> topyli: no, but that has nothing to do with my time spent online, my tolerance varies, so a schedule monitoring my volunteer time is by no means a way to tell if Ineed a break
<elky> topyli, what stresses me out more than trolls is having to deal with this kind of crap from the IRCC.
<elky> The IRCC and CC have caused me way more stress than any petty troll has.
<Mamarok> topyli: it is OK to tell an op to calm down and maybe consider a break when it's obvious from the behavior, but it can't be schedueld, as the tolerance varies
<elky> Mamarok, what I'm scared of is them going "hmm, you're worked up, and i can see by this calendar you haven't taken a break since $blah. I think you should just not come in on monday"
<Mamarok> trying to schedule and control everything is not the way to go, you are adding more and more bureaucraty an end up loosing the real focus
<jussi> I think you guys are missing the point. this isnt about "scheduling", its about communicating. "Im taking a break for the next 2 weeks". so then we can deal with it, por perhaps have more people about etc.
<topyli> Mamarok: it's not the way to go, and it's not the way this is going
<Mamarok> so if they want me to wirk as an op liek in a company, then hire me :)
<Mamarok> topyli: well, in the last few months that is the impression I get, everything is getting monitored in the Ubuntu community, LoCo Teams efficiency are measured by the amount of reports they send in, now we have to schedule our presence in IRC, it is getting really scary
<topyli> you're ranting about a non-existing policy, so there really is nothing i can say
<Mamarok> if you want a corporate organisation, hire the people and then you can tell them their work schedule, but we are colunteers
<Mamarok> s/c/v/
<elky> topyli, no, i'm ranting at the words you've sent to a mailing list. That mail very much exists.
<Mamarok> topyli: it starts with scheduling, evaluating, documenting every step, how is that not scary?
<jussi> Mamarok: no! you dont have to schedule your presence in IRC. we are just asking that you tell us when you are taking a break from op duities, not irc presence.
<elky> jussi, so you can "encourage" us when we don't. That's what's scary
<Mamarok> jussi: that's OK, but as I said, I will tell you a week before, that is pretty much enough, it works that way in KDE quite well, so it should also be entirely sufficient for you folks
<jussi> this isnt about "Im getting off irc" its about "im taking a break from dealing with trolls and irc issues"
<topyli> elky: you're ranting because somebody wants to micromanage you and put in a surveillance system. however, nobody has suggested anything like that
<elky> topyli, your mail suggests it.
<jussi> Mamarok: which is fine. we just want to know when youll be gone!
<Mamarok> jussi: haven't I alwasy told you so far?
<Mamarok> always
 * Mamarok has a bad typing day
<jussi> Mamarok: so all we are doing is putting that to a calendar...
<topyli> elky: please reply to it on the ML, so we can eventually word it so that you're happy
<Mamarok> jussi: well, that's what is the scary part, having to write down in a public place when an op is taking a break is documenting again other peoples schedule. and it ends up in surveilliance and monitoring, trust me, I have seen that happen over and over
<jussi> Mamarok: but you already write it down in a public place...
<Mamarok> yep, and that is enought, no need to add another place to that
<Mamarok> the channel log is enough
<topyli> Mamarok: i think we'll rather have a shared calendar that the ops team has access to, not public to the internet facebook-style
<elky> jussi, at least it's obscured a bit by the rest of the cruft in the logs
<jussi> Im out. got other things to do right now. lateers
<Mamarok> what I don't get: it is obvious who is available by the presence/away/absence of the ops here or in the other channels, why is that not enough?
<bazhang> I'd suggest that the point of concern is more the 'you need a break' from others. documenting when someone will be away, while not personally my own concern, is certainly a valid issue. I would also suggest that people are mature enough to know when they need a break. the mailing list item perhaps could be better worded, but my own reaction was to the logs of the meeting itself
<Mamarok> bazhang: I don't see why we need to add our schedul in a calendar anyway, if I am not around I am either offline or /away
<bazhang> that is entirely my own view, and I in no way wish to downplay the valid concerns of others.
<bazhang> Mamarok, I certainly respect that concern.
<bazhang> just saying what I thought was less than well thought out (ie the 'time out for you') aspect of it.
<Mamarok> I know myself when to take a break, and if not I hope my op colleagues are kind enough to tell me, the calendar is really an organisational tool that has no other purpose than monitoring people's presence
<Mamarok> and I don't want to be monitored even more than I already am
<bazhang> Mamarok, I can see how you would feel that way, with the intrusion of facebook etc
<Mamarok> bazhang: well, the main point is also that I don't see the necessity to do so, I can live with a shcdule when being a hired employee or paid freelancer, but I do this in my spare time, so that doesn't have to be in yet another schedule
<Mamarok> my life doesn't have to be documented for every second, seriously
<nalioth> i don't see any reason for it, either.  we're volunteers - not employees.
<bazhang> Mamarok, I understand that point completely; while I don't personally share it, I can see your concern quite legitimately
<Mamarok> nalioth: exactly my point, it's turning into corporate bureaucracy
<Mamarok> the tendency to monitor everything the colunteers do in Ubuntu is getting really scary
<nalioth> i agree, Mamarok
<bazhang> hehe corporate volunteers colunteers
<topyli> there won't be any schedule, no neet to protest against one :)
<topyli> need even
<Mamarok> evaluation volunteer work on a corporate level, what they do with the LoCo Teams is already becoming absurd, they should be glad they actually have loco teams, no need to monitor every one of our steps
<bazhang> not protesting topyli just voicing views
<bazhang> protest would indicate some kind of power structure, which does not exist in a volunteer environment
<topyli> :)
 * Mamarok is quite angry about what happens currently with loco teams because some teams don't send monthly reports.
<Mamarok> I never sent a monthly report because I simply don't have time to do so, if they want to know what our team does, red the wiki and mailing list
<guntbert> Hi, several hours ago I suggested a small change to the floodbots' message in #ubuntu-proxy-users - did anyone see that?
<Mamarok> but evaluating teams by the amount of reports is corporate absurdity at it's best
<guntbert> Mamarok: agreed (although none of my business :-))
<Mamarok> guntbert: :)
<bazhang> <guntbert> the sentences "Try again joining #ubuntu, you've been granted...." could be made easier to follow: "Try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) , you've been granted...."
<nalioth> volunteers  :)
<guntbert> bazhang: yes, that -- any questions about it?
<bazhang> guntbert, could you !no xyz is <reply> blah blah
<guntbert> bazhang: that not a factoid - its he introductory message of Floodbotx in #ubuntu-proxy-users
<bazhang> guntbert, ah my brain is not awake yet , apologies
<guntbert> (I seem to type quite badly :-))
<nalioth> toodles  :)
<guntbert> bazhang: nvm, I was just typing it in, when I thought about using a PM with ubottu ...
<bazhang> guntbert, I'll ask LjL about it, as he is the fb master
<guntbert> bazhang: please do - I stumbled about it yesterday with the peter... person in #ubuntu and found that there is really no way for an irc newbie to know what to do
<bazhang> guntbert, petertattoo/petertat?
<guntbert> have a nice day :-)
<guntbert> bazhang: exactly - although he turned out to be more trollish than genuine - there he had a valid point
<bazhang> thanks guntbert :)
<guntbert> bazhang: :)
<ikonia> phew, internet connection back
<jpds> You need bonded ADSL.
<ikonia> ha
<ikonia> it wouldn't have made a difference, half the southwest (more) lost internet
<ikonia> physical line provider for that corner of the uk had an ouage
<ikonia> outage
<Mamarok> oh my, sounds like a medium desaster, how come?
<ikonia> waiting for updates
<ikonia> fixed though, so all good
<jpds> That's still pretty bad.
<ikonia> yes
<knome> network outage sounds like an interval death
<elky> Sounds like it's been a bad week for networks globally.
<elky> 3rd I've heard of in the past week.
<robinetd> I'm being harrassed in #ubuntu-offtopic. Thought you ought to know.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (IdleOne (just bashed someone because he copypasted the same thing))
<IdleOne> robinetd: I asked you to stop, so that I could then ask dms to stop
<IdleOne> but everybody and there mother has to jump in.
<robinetd> IdleOne: And then you engaged in a personal attack upon me, doing the same thing you told dms to not do.
<robinetd> And by same, I mean exactly the same. Word for word.
<IdleOne> robinetd: I did, because you sometimes are an ass.
<IdleOne> there are times you need to know when to shut up dude
<IdleOne> LjL: feel free to speak
<IdleOne> robinetd: you know why I bug you and tease you?
<tsimpson> do you really think this conversation is appropriate?
<robinetd> IdleOne: No, and I don't much care what the reason is. It's uncalled for.
<IdleOne> you are me ten years ago dude. I was a smart ass cocky kid just like you :)
<IdleOne> tsimpson: yes
<LjL> IdleOne: at the moment i don't have anything to say, but i'm going to follow this conversation.
<tsimpson> well I don't, insulting people is something we do not tolerate
<tsimpson> from anyone to anyone
<IdleOne> tsimpson: ok.then
<IdleOne> robinetd: if you like I can maybe explain myself in pm as to why I said what I did.
<IdleOne> msg me if you want, when you are ready
<robinetd> I already told you, I don't care about the reason. It's uncalled for and shouldn't be happening.
<IdleOne> fine
<IdleOne> I apologize
<IdleOne> I should not have insulted you
<IdleOne> I promise it won't happen again as I will not be going into -ot anymore
<IdleOne> anything else the ops team can help you with?
<IdleOne> if not please part the channel, there is a no idling rule here
<LjL> i was pondering whether to comment on what happened, and i decided that at this time, i won't
<LjL> i will say something, though, which is not to be taken as threatening but simply being honest about the way i'm going to behave in the future
<LjL> i am not going to ignore things i don't like from the ops, and i'm not going to discuss them privately. i'll actually be as public as possible
<LjL> because i believe that the ops team has become a little too close to public scrutiny. perhaps you may think it's because you've had too much of it
<IdleOne> LjL: fair enough
<LjL> but in my opinion, you should always want *more* of it, not less.
<IdleOne> LjL: I re-acted poorly to the situation, looking at logs I did not see funkyHat had already stepped in and I jumped on his toes.
<IdleOne> to late
<gord> dramaaaa
<IdleOne> indeed but I have removed myself from the channel.
<IdleOne> I won't be the cause or part of the drama there anymore
<Tm_T> I don't find calling bad behaviour and reactions to it as "drama" very constructive
<IdleOne> Tm_T: agreed. Whatever you want to call it I am not going to be part of it.
<IdleOne> I handled the situation badly and let myself act as badly if not worse then the situation I was trying to stop
<IdleOne> -ot is to much for me at this point I guess.
<Tm_T> its very hard place to be, I agree
<Tm_T> and what I'm about to say, isn't making it any easier, nor it should:
<IdleOne> perhaps it's me who takes it to seriously
<Tm_T> it won't ever be any better unless us, ops, show the good example (:
<IdleOne> well I am not an op in there. I do like the channel because it can be a nice distraction from support and still be with people who are like minded.
<Tm_T> I don't mean only ops of -ot, but all core ops
<IdleOne> yes agreed, but if you don't have power to kick/ban them they don't care what we say
<IdleOne> They don't remember the part in the CoC that says ALL members of the community need to follow and enforce the rules
<Tm_T> I disagree, it's up to what you say, when you say and how you say, best thing to do is to show a good example instead of enforcing
<IdleOne> least that is how I understand the CoC
<IdleOne> well for me enforcing is not about being able to ban.
<Tm_T> note: I cannot call myself a good example, so all this is pointed towards me too
<Flannel> Sounds like it may be time to nuke it from orbit.
<ikonia> only way to be sure
<bazhang> hah beat me to it
<IdleOne> I counsel you, my friends: Distrust all in whom the impulse to punish is powerful.  ~Friedrich Nietzsche~
<IdleOne> That is something to think about indeed.
<topyli> hey! nietzsche! leave them kids alone
<topyli> (title of a study of the teen emo culture) :)
<Flannel> Meh.
<IdleOne> I'll 2nd that
<ikonia> whats up
<IdleOne> bobbrown bbrown
<IdleOne> Flannel handled it
<jpds> +b 2001:470::/32
<IdleOne> yay Spain!
<topyli> not a game to remember though
<topyli> every contact a foul, every touch a free kick
<Tm_T> topyli: every? (how ot)
<topyli> all of them!
<gord> that felt a little heavy handed really topyli... maybe a please would of gone down well
<topyli> sorry, argreed. it's an issue i take issue with. should step outside
<topyli> sometimes it would be better to not be an op so i could tear those statements to pieces
<Tm_T> topyli: ...you would allow yourself behave badly if not an op?
<ikonia> !info pysco
<ubottu> Package pysco does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> !info psyco
<ubottu> Package psyco does not exist in lucid
<jpds> !info python-psycopg2
<ubottu> python-psycopg2 (source: psycopg2): Python module for PostgreSQL. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.13-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 132 kB, installed size 396 kB
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-04
<bazhang> I use ubuntu. fix my car.
<elky> and where's my private yacht, dammit.
<rww> I stole it and used it to make autotuned Youtube videos.
<bazhang> truepurple is claiming that there are inert (possibly) viruses found on Ubuntu, if I am reading that right
<rww> !enter > dee27
<bazhang> dropbox referral in quit message
<bazhang> clever
<bazhang> why not add askubuntu.com to the wiki, or is that better with forums factoid
<elky> bazhang, i believe it's because nobody's "authorised" it as "official"
<rww> heh, I see they never got ask.ubuntu.com going
<Pici> Whats not official about askubuntu?
<rww> How are we defining "official"?
<Pici> Its official enough for me.
<IdleOne> even if askubuntu is not official it is still way better than the rest of the non official sites out there
<bazhang> elky, could be
<Pici> Its on !patience
<bazhang> with all the recommendations of webud8 and omgubuntu though, its certainly a step up
<rww> !search askubuntu
<ubottu> Found: repeat, support, ubuntu-stack, stackexchange, askubuntu, ubuntu-stackexchange
<rww> !search forums
<ubottu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, scoobysnack-#ubuntuforums, support-#ubuntuforums-beginners, twss-#ubuntuforums, sysinfo-#ubuntuforums, mythtv-mysql, guidelines-#ubuntuforums, support-#ubuntuforums, intel*, trogdor-#ubuntuforums and 32 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=forums
<rww> oh, derp
<rww> duh **
<Pici> and is run by a number of influential Ubuntu members
<elky> i'm going by recollections of the last time we tried to get it listed
<elky> im quite happy to +1 it, but it caused protests last time i did.
<rww> I forget what my opinion was of it last time around, so let's go with +0
<IdleOne> since we already have it in !patience I see no harm adding it to !wiki
<rww> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<rww> . !wiki appears to be for wikis. ask ubuntu isn't.
<IdleOne> true, but as an alternative help source.
<bazhang> then forums, perhaps?
<bazhang> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<rww> !search ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, scoobysnack-#ubuntuforums, support-#ubuntuforums-beginners, twss-#ubuntuforums, sysinfo-#ubuntuforums, mythtv-mysql, guidelines-#ubuntuforums, support-#ubuntuforums, intel*, trogdor-#ubuntuforums and 31 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=ubuntuforums
<rww> oh for pete's sake. dear mind, there is a channel that conflicts with what you're looking for
<rww> someone find me all the factoids that mention the forums :(
<IdleOne> bazhang: !forums seems more appropriate yup
<rww> I think it's fine to be on factoids that currently mention both the forums and the wiki (i.e., lists of other places for help). !forums and !wiki appear to be "here are forums" and "here are wikis". askubuntu.com doesn't brand itself as either.
<bazhang> seems odd its only on patience
<IdleOne> if it isn't a forum what is it?
<rww> IdleOne: a collaboratively edited question and answer site
<elky> IdleOne, both a wiki and a forum
<IdleOne> the questions and answer are not edited. you post a question, others answer it. They added a voting thingy but that does not take away from it's value
<rww> they are, actually
<IdleOne> anyway, askubuntu is better then OMG or webup8 and friends. I am ok with it.
<rww> see the "improve this question" and "improve this answer" links on askubuntu pages
<IdleOne> rww: still does not take from the usefulness
<rww> they're not wikis because they involve a discussion amongst multiple people rather than documentation. they're not forums because they're collaboratively edited
<rww> I didn't say it does. My point is that askubuntu is not a wiki or a forum.
<bazhang> and there are tons of silly posts on the forums
<IdleOne> ok so we can call it a wikum
<elky> where by "forum" you mean "message board"
<elky> because, really, forum is a much broader term
<bazhang> lilo and supergrubdisk over grub2?
<bazhang> this brings to mind the poindexter_ character recommending hiren's to fix something
<bazhang> <maujhsn> bazhang email extraction, phone numbers etc   <--- kosher ?
<bazhang> that seems way more than a website scraper or whatnot
<elky> sounds like identity mining
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (afed appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> understated
<Jordan_U> bazhang: When someone just needs to boot Windows it's reasonable not to use grub[2]. I normally recommend "install-mbr" from the "mbr" package for installing an MS style mbr, but it's also common to use lilo's MS style mbr (and the end result, if done properly, is the same).
<bazhang> Jordan_U, thanks for the clarification!
 * jpds wonders what noisewaterphd's problem is.
<jpds> Well, he suggests using "sudo bash", so ...
<Flannel> sudo bash as a way to not have to use sudo, but 'not become root', which makes little sense
<jpds> I think he wants something like "sudo true" and not have to type his password for a while.
<Flannel> Still has to type sudo though.
<jpds> Exactly.
<Flannel> And "he" didn't want it, whomever he answered did, so it's a bit odd fr him to stick to his guns like this anyway.
<jpds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#root%20account
<jpds> Well, that just takes the biscuit.
<Flannel> Well, some pages are rather sloppy: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com+%22sudo+bash%22
<Flannel> The 8.04 serverguide is especially cringleworthy, because (theoretically) that was reviewed and edited
<Flannel> Oh, wait.
<Flannel> I guess that really is invoking the bash interpreter
<Flannel> Either way, he seems to have quieted down in #ubuntu
<jpds> I think he's suggesting to use backports now.
<ubottu> Lasers called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Giraffer)
<Tm_T> bah, I was slow
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1440 users, 1 overflows, 1441 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1439 users, 6 overflows, 1445 limit))
<Tm_K> hmm
<noisewaterphd> jpds, ?
<jpds> "VPN uses *other* protocols for encryption, including ssh, the most common."
<jpds> You seem to be confusing SSH and SS*L*.
<noisewaterphd> whatever we were talking about
<noisewaterphd> a guy was talking about tunneling it over ssh which is one valid method of securing vpn
<jpds> No, it's not, that's redundant, as the rest of us said.
<jpds> But, as before with the root sudo -i thing, you don't appear to know what you're talking about.
<noisewaterphd> noisewaterphd, it isn't, if you are tunneling your vpn over ssh, the reason is to secure the first leg of the connection
<noisewaterphd> and, sudo bash was fine and you know it
<elky> people have private networks in plaintext?
<noisewaterphd> For example, if you have very specific point-to- point secure communication requirements, then SSH would be the better solution. SSH client/server models can easily encrypt data from one point to another. SSH can encrypt any application for the duration of a session, provided the application has a known port.
<noisewaterphd> The advantage to encrypting selected applications is that it reduces the potential of creating unnecessary network overhead associated with encrypting all applications as is done with VPN’s using IPSEC.
<elky> so... ssh client/server models are not ssh?
<elky> they use ssh, but don't use ssh?
<noisewaterphd> what are you talking about
<elky> i'm trying to decipher what you're saying
<noisewaterphd> someone was trying to tell somebody else that VPN was encryption when asked about tunneling over ssh, I told them VPN was NOT encryption, that is USES encryption, and the whole thing devolved into me being banned for apparently correcting the wrong person
<noisewaterphd> i guess now the question is why you would use SSH? I don't know?
<noisewaterphd> I just want to know why I was banned, although it has become apparent
<noisewaterphd> and, I told someone to use sudo bash, and was jumped on by the same person for not recommending sudo -i when the home environment was completely irrelevant, I pointed that out as well
<noisewaterphd> so I got banned for being right i guess?
<elky> what would be the point of that?
<Tm_T> noisewaterphd: I admit I wasn't actively following the channel, but for what I gathered, you have been very uncooperational, refusing to listen what others are trying to tell you
<noisewaterphd> only when they were wrong
<noisewaterphd> only
<noisewaterphd> and only for the sake of clarity for the others involved
<noisewaterphd> I was not intentionally being uncooperative, it only devolved to this because no one wanted to admit they might be mistaken
<noisewaterphd> and, I was given no reason for getting banned, at all, no warning of any kind, I didn't see it coming one bit. I thought we were discussing the issue, others apparently felt they were being attaked, which was not intended
<Tm_T> I think there's been several attempts to get you cooperative
<Tm_T> and no, I wouldn't say you were right and others were wrong either
<noisewaterphd> the specific case which got me banned was a matter of someone saying that VPN was its own encryption and that SSH was redundant. I said it was not, and that it USES encryption including SSH, so he sent me a link to wikipedia apparently to prove me wrong, and right inside that link, under security mechanisms is listed SSH
<noisewaterphd> I was trying to clarify, and someone got mad and banned me trying to save face
<noisewaterphd> I'm sorry, but he was wrong
<noisewaterphd> so I got banned
<Tm_T> no
<noisewaterphd> and now some guy is walking around thinking that VPN is encryption
<noisewaterphd> One guy did try to get me to go to offtopic on the sudo bash issue, but I was busy typing out my explanations, as soon as I read his request to go to offtopic, I dropped it completely. That is the only attempt to get me cooperative I can think of, and again, I did not think I was being uncooperative, I was just talking. But I still dropped the whole issue when I read his request to go to offtopic
<Tm_T> noisewaterphd: what if we do like this: let's cool down with this matter and talk about this with fresh minds tomorrow?
<noisewaterphd> That is fine, but I am genuinely not 'hot', I just wanted to know why I was banned. If someone else is still hot, then sure, no worries
<noisewaterphd> I had no idea until I got banned and came in this room that it was a 'hot' ego issue
<Tm_T> who said it was an ego issue?
<noisewaterphd> and I don't understand how he could even get worked up over me pointing it out, i thought the room was friendly
<noisewaterphd> OK, sorry
<noisewaterphd> so again I guess I still don't understand why I was banned
<noisewaterphd> which is all I want to know, and if it is because someone viewed me as being uncooperative while trying to clarify their mistake, then I don't know what else to call it
<noisewaterphd> i was just trying to help
<noisewaterphd> i dont get it
<noisewaterphd> really
<Tm_T> I understand, but as I wasn't involved and not have time to really dig up into this right now, I think it's better to try sort it out tomorrow
<noisewaterphd> I dont think there is anything to sort out. I will just stop helping out in the channel, it will just be uncomfortable for me knowing that those with the power to ban no longer like me, and are apparently easy to offend
<noisewaterphd> and Im sure they wont like me there either
<noisewaterphd> unless there really is some other explanation for the banning anyway
<Tm_T> noisewaterphd: that's what we have to sort out
<noisewaterphd> i do this for fun, and its not fun if people are like that
<noisewaterphd> thanks
<Tm_T> I undestand
<Tm_T> but I really cannot do much until I have had time to look into this properly
<elky> noisewaterphd, As per the topic, you should part here until tomorrow.
<noisewaterphd> sure, sorry was afk
<bazhang> looks like Dictators was up to his usual nonsense; the guy who claimed to use a vpn via wine
<bazhang> previous nick was "desert"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, quaisi said: ubottu: simple-ccsm is broken in 11.04
<bazhang> * yeshellothere (~hi@ur.fa.gs) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> bye then
<yeshellothere> sup ikonia
<ikonia> hello there
<ikonia> thanks for joining
<ikonia> yeshellothere: I was wondering if you'd mind changing your host mask while in the ubuntu channels
<yeshellothere> ikonia: oh sorry about that, i never know what it's set to, it's outside my control
<ikonia> the message "you are fags" is not really acceptable in the ubuntu channels
<yeshellothere> i'll remember to add +x
<ikonia> I'd really appreciate that
<yeshellothere> now i just have to remember how
<ikonia> sadly, I don't know without checking
<ikonia> it maybe worth speaking to the staff in freenode and asking for a cloak
<yeshellothere> i'll just try reconnecting, see if the config change i've made works
<bazhang> anyone making sense of cupu? claiming the nvidia drivers hurt his intel card performance
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> says the guys in #compiz told him this
<ikonia> other channels can be quite harsh to get rid of people
<ikonia> hello KolakCC
<KolakCC> >_> Don't hurt me, I was just poking around
<KolakCC> -scampers off-
<ikonia> that's fine
<ikonia> 14:19 -!- abuanoname [~abuanonam@180.241.123.23]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  was      : abuanoname
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  server   : holmes.freenode.net [Mon Jul 4 13:18:13 2011]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!- End of WHOWAS
<ikonia> 14:19 -!- cupu [~abuanonam@180.241.123.23]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  was      : abuanoname
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  server   : gibson.freenode.net [Mon Jul 4 13:14:23 2011]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!- End of WHOWAS
<ikonia> well well 14:19 -!- abuanoname [~abuanonam@180.241.123.23]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  was      : abuanoname
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  server   : holmes.freenode.net [Mon Jul 4 13:18:13 2011]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!- End of WHOWAS
<ikonia> 14:19 -!- cupu [~abuanonam@180.241.123.23]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  was      : abuanoname
<ikonia> 14:19 -!-  server   : gibson.freenode.net [Mon Jul 4 13:14:23 2011]
<ikonia> 14:19 -!- End of WHOWAS
<ikonia> oops
<bazhang> cupu
<ikonia> sorry, didn't mean to hit that twice
<ikonia> abuanoname was cupu
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> no surprise then
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu * woodyjlw (~jeremy@c-69-247-197-193.hsd1.mo.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*'
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu woodyjlw (~jeremy@c-69-247-197-193.hsd1.mo.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> can we make !list kick the person typing it?
<LjL> they usually part immediately after anyway :P
<ikonia> lets help them
<LjL> i think #debian has something that tells them go away, you italian scum or the like
<ikonia> I didn't know they knew you personally :)
<LjL> :P only italians do that
<bazhang> dont appreciate revspecies redirecting everyone immediately
<bazhang> why would the bot show uniconv not being in the repos
<bazhang> for natty that is
<IdleOne> it isn't
<IdleOne> it is provided by package yudit
<IdleOne> there is no package uniconv
<bazhang> and apt-cache search uniconv also does not reveal
<bazhang> * woodyjlw  the ubuntu = MS guy is back
<ikonia> great
<popey>  /92
<popey> bah
<mneptok> popey: http://www.majorartfoundation.com/artist.php?idxArtist=16&idxWork=1625#1625
<Myrtti> lol
 * popey hasn't quite figured out why mneptok gave me that url
<Myrtti> popey: to establish a link between Slash and the 80'ies you?
 * Myrtti hides
<popey> ahhhhh
<Myrtti> in reality, I have no clue
<ikonia> popey: love the 80's suit
<oCean> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<oCean> ^it's in the repositories nowadays, right?
<LjL> ye
<oCean> s
<ikonia> is it ?
<ikonia> I thought it was still in a ppa
<LjL> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.91~r87961-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16069 kB, installed size 55964 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<ikonia> ah, universe,
<oCean> apparently even lucid had it
<oCean> os2mac: hi, how can we help?
<IdleOne> os2mac: are you there?
<IdleOne> noisewaterphd: are you there?
<IdleOne> noisewaterphd and os2mac Please do not idle in here.
<IdleOne> hello mrdeb
<IdleOne> How can we help you?
<Myrtti> mrdeb: hi
<IdleOne> mrdeb: Unless you have business in this channel please do not idle in here
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> i got disconnected
<mrdeb> just wanted to say happy 4th of july
<ikonia> right......
<IdleOne> Thank you. same to you
<IdleOne> Now please part the channel :)
<mrdeb> ok, is there secret discussion here
<mrdeb> ?
<IdleOne> no
<mrdeb> ok
<popey> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mrdeb> bye
<Myrtti> ._______.
<ikonia> I'm sick of crappy 3rd party websites telling people how to wreck their systems
<genii-around> The ones that usually start off something like: become root with sudo su     ...?
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<genii-around> Yup, is frustrating
<tsimpson> sudo su -c 'sudo -i' :)
<ikonia> ha ha
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1541 users, 5 overflows, 1546 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1541 users, 6 overflows, 1547 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1529 users, 6 overflows, 1535 limit))
<IdleOne> !guidelines > skypc
<popey> ikonia: fancy making a name and shame wiki page ? :D
<popey> wiki.ubuntu.com/BlogsOnCrack or something? :D
<ikonia> you mean of websites that suck and wreck you're ubuntu machine
<popey> yes
<ikonia> popey: you know, it's not a bad idea as a saftey net
<IdleOne> think you might need to pick a beeter name for the page
<IdleOne> better
<ikonia> maybe a bit more pro than "blogs on crack"
<ikonia> :)
<ikonia> although I do like that
<popey> IdleOne: you appear to have neglected to notice the smiley
<ikonia> popey: I'll draft something up, we can work up a name later
<ikonia> good idea
<popey> cool
<popey> It should be limited to sites we have no control over
<ikonia> yup
<popey> i.e. the wiki / ask ubuntu / forums can all be fixed
<ikonia> to be honest, most of the official ones are "good" and if they aren't we should fix them rather than put a site up moaning about them
<popey> oh of course
<ikonia> I'm not sure the forums can be fixed........;)
<popey> heh
<ikonia> </forum mod jibe>
<knome> ikonia, just rm -rf the forums and it's fixed
<ikonia> good idea
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle  configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle  configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system, see !ebox instaed.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, RoyK said: ubottu: no, webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle  configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system, see !ebox instead.
<knome> UHH
<Phreak_> I need an IRCop
<ikonia> ok, what's up
<IdleOne> for?
<knome> IdleOne, each! :)
<Phreak_> another IRC server some friends and I set up
<ikonia> Phreak_: that's not something we support
<Phreak_> and now need some newb help with security
<Phreak_> hmm
<IdleOne> Phreak_: try #freenode
<Phreak_> any friendly IRC servers around that could help?
<IdleOne> someone there may be able to help you
<Phreak_> maybe sho
<ikonia> Phreak_: we deal with the moderation of the Ubuntu channels
<Phreak_> shanks
<Myrtti> I suggest "warranty void if used" as the blacklist name
<ikonia> DCCTU - don't come crying to use
<ikonia> us
<mneptok> popey: /92
<rww> Did #ubuntu get worse while I was gone, or is it just more ridiculous than usual right now?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-05
<Flannel> rww: yes, on both accounts.
<rww> also, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> auto download of 5.04 without any media whatsoever? ie upgrade to 11.04 (babu)
<bazhang> just change sources.list and dist-upgrade then?
<rww> bazhang: do you know what my brain is saying about that
<rww> my brain is saying trooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<bazhang> okay, granted; but in theory should that work or not? and should we ever recommend that method outside of the formal methods?
<rww> I tried it. It died horribly a couple of releases in.
<rww> so no, I wouldn't recommend it.
<bazhang> there was some disagreement about it earlier, just wanted to clarify if we support that way or not
<bazhang> and 'need' is lars torben
<rww> are they still banned?
<bazhang> not that I know of
<rww> meh
<bazhang> same exact issue that compiz channel fixed for him a week ago though
<rww> !helpme > need
<rww> !repeat > need
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from babu)
<bazhang> rww, you called it.
<Flannel> wish people would stop talking to him.
<bazhang> pythux is pythonsnake/kubuntusnake
<bazhang> <soziety> hi, can I use fish in irc with ubuntu?
<rww> bazhang: while I can't get the relevant website to load, FiSH appears to be a method of doing encryption on IRC
<bazhang> rww, yep, he clarified a moment later
<bazhang> not clear why tajasel is in #ubuntu . wants something fixed, but just knows whatever is suggested is not what needs to be fixed
<bazhang> then why ask?
<knome> maybe he's a secret agent for canonical, testing the support quality
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> he does mention that 'six people, including several at canonical' have tried to fix it
<knome> haha :)
<bazhang> is canonical the new geek bar (a la Best Buy)?
<bazhang> err squad
<knome> :P
<knome> bar? where? :P
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> rww whoops
<bazhang> lollo64it ban evading?
<bazhang> <quix> basically she was acting like that because she a woman
<bazhang> wonders why he is muted after calling user a bitch
<knome> :|
<bazhang> * [lollo64it] (~lorenzo@93-58-3-33.ip156.fastwebnet.it): Lorenzo Camprini
<bazhang> seem to recall rww booting lolo64bit for ban evading earlier
<knome> gosh, what's my lp password
<knome> aha, sausage
<knome> oops
<knome> ;))
<bazhang> <quix> "hey, look, I'm a girl who uses Linux"
<bazhang> "whiny bitch"
<bazhang> he is insisting in PM that his name calling sorted things out in the channel
<bazhang> MadGirl, hi
<MadGirl> i guess hi is there a reason why games don't work on vbox or am I doing something wrong?
<bazhang> MadGirl, xbox
<MadGirl> it has been said that xbox is the only microsoft product that blows
<bazhang> MadGirl, /part
<IdleOne> MadGirl: exit
<IdleOne> MadGirl: part
<bazhang> wonder if MadGirl is a bot
<IdleOne> pretty sure it is or running some really lame auto respond script
<IdleOne> MadGirl: hi
<MadGirl> i guess hi is there a reason why games don't work on vbox or am I doing something wrong?
<bazhang> MadGirl, /join #vbox
<bazhang> <quix> don't be too sensitive =/
<bazhang> refuses to join here, thinks he was 100% in the right to call users names. think I will leave that in place then
<bazhang> MadGirl, is there something you need help with?
<MadGirl> bazhang: i haven't a clue
<bazhang> MadGirl, okay
<IdleOne> MadGirl: are tomatoes square?
<MadGirl> IdleOne: no idea
<IdleOne> MadGirl: are oranges sweet?
<MadGirl> IdleOne: i don't know
<bazhang> MadGirl, you are forwarded here for possibly being a bot; did you have any questions, wish to resolve it?
<MadGirl> bazhang: no idea
<hypatia> definitely a bot
<bazhang> MadGirl, then please part the channel
<bazhang> MadGirl, bye
<bazhang> me 1; canonical employees 0
<bazhang> <PandoraGaming> i downloaded and installed SysV Runlevel Config
<bazhang> he removed upstart? is that even possible?
<knome> well, what wouldn't be possible...
<knome> anyway, i think it's time to sleep, as it's 6am already
<knome> have a nice day/evening/night
<bazhang> hard to admonish mrdeb at this point as certain people who should know better brought it up in the first place
 * ldunn looks around
 * ldunn glares at rww
<rww> bazhang: so are you mad because I inflicted ##club-ubuntu on mrdeb, or the other way around? Because I'm having trouble feeling bad.
<bazhang> rww, agnostic. just pointing out the irony, or what have you
<rww> When was the last time I told someone not to mention ##club-ubuntu in #ubuntu-offtopic? Because that's the only way I could see this being ironic.
<bazhang> alexleon seems to be giving out nonsense advice
<rww> (honest question, I don't remember)
<IdleOne> 3 months 7 days 14 hours ago, give or take an hour
<rww> long enough that I don't feel bad!
<bazhang> <compubomb> this server 'jackass.cononical.com' is really slow.
<bazhang> surely thats not the real name
<rww> it is.
<Flannel> Hi benonsoftware, how can we help you?
<benonsoftware> Yeah. I was reading this is the contact channel for the locobot_2 right?
<rww> benonsoftware: nope. locobot_* are deprecated LoCo logging bots maintained by Ubuntu EU
<Flannel> Mmm, I don't believe so, but I guess it could be.  What's your question?
<benonsoftware> So would I need to join #ubuntu-eu to find info about it?
<rww> may as well ask here and see if we know, I hear the botmasters aren't easy to get a hold of
<benonsoftware> just asked rww
<Flannel> perhaps -eu, perhaps -irc
<rww> benonsoftware: what info ;P?
<Flannel> benonsoftware: You're just trying to figure out the contact? or what's your ultimate goal?
<benonsoftware> Flannel: I'm trying to find the source the for it.
<Flannel> I think it's just supybot with logging enabled.
<benonsoftware> Ok
<rww> there's also a contact email, I'll PM it to you
<rww> (since this channel is publicly logged)
<Gryllida> Please look at Cydd; thanks.
<Gryllida> (At #ubuntu)
<rww> I actually am just checking for the ban I thought was set on them. Thanks, though :)
<rww> ah, no, that's #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> noisewaterphd: Good evening! Anything we can help you with?
<rww> Guess not. Moving on to the next thing I have to say, I got bored and started looking at the /info/ URLS for those silly goo.gl links we have in #ubuntu's /topic
<rww> 45 people have clicked on the Guidelines link since December
<rww> FORTY FIVE *facepalm*
<hypatia> ...wow
<elky> <-- this is me not at all surprised.
<Tabmow> Anyone around that has access to delete entries on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rww> Tabmow: email rt@ubuntu.com and then poke #canonical-sysadmin repeatedly
<elky> Tabmow, the sysadmins channel i'd guess. What did you find?
<rww> that's like 1 every 4 or 5 days :(
<Tabmow> An annoyed user... wouldn't mind knowing if it was possible to get the IP that logged it as well...
<elky> Tabmow, you'd have to ask the sysadmins, but i'd guess so
<Tabmow> Ok
<rww> oh, wait, I'm a flagrant liar
<rww> it's actually 1732
<rww> goo.gl's stats page is horribly designed
<hypatia> hahaha
<elky> phew
<rww> ( http://goo.gl/info/cEF1w , then you have to click "all time" under the qr code)
<rww> (which I did not do)
<rww> 763 to the IRC info page, 1165 to pastebin, 382 to release notes, 586 to the freenode blog thing
<Myrtti> noisewaterphd: hi
<Myrtti> been idle for 8+ hours
<bazhang> * [DERMANNNN] (57976b58@gateway/web/freenode/ip.87.151.107.88): p57976B58.dip.t-dialin.net/
<bazhang> lars torben
<ikonia> remove
<bazhang> not bothering #ubuntu right now.
<ikonia> he's banned though isn't he ?
<bazhang> he's doing it in compiz channel and soreau is now aware of his usual multiple nick tricks. he was 'need' earlier
<bazhang> just a heads up if he tries the usual in #ubuntu again
<bazhang> not still banned as far as I know
<ikonia> is he currently banned though ?
<ikonia> ah, I thought he was, my mistake
<jpds> Hmm, der Mann.
<bazhang> think Pici talked to him and let him know the score before unbanning, but I may be wrong on the who. he definitely knows not to play the games of before though (ie, my neighbor, etc, did it)
<ikonia> I lodged a complaint with his ISP and explained I will follow it up if it continues, hence why I'm curious tot he current status
<bazhang> he's gotten all these answers before, not sure why he's asking them again
<Tm_T> maybe he's not seeking answers?
<bazhang> well more of a rhetorical question; its larstorben after all
<ikonia> he' just now asking random people ?
<topyli> "math? is this a joke?" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QBv2CFTSWU
<topyli> gah, wrong channel again
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> aww
<topyli> "math is just a theory"
<Tm_T> this is america
<Pici> LjL: could we get http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ updated for natty?
<LjL> Pici: sorry yes i will do that
<LjL> Pici: should be done
<Pici> LjL: thanks
<ikonia> 15:00 < MAREK_BENC_NetB> I got banned from Offtopic :D!!! XDXD
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what was that all about ?
<Pici> I don't see a ban that even matches them.
<ikonia> no, I don't, or him even in offtopic
<jussi> New kind of troll? different offtopic? o.O
<bazhang> tbird 5 is supported? glda19 seems not to have taken the earlier advice in hand
<bazhang> someone check psydoll in -ot? that kind of talk is OK?
<bazhang> so much for the cluebat
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-06
<bazhang> * [tempore] (41310e0c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.65.49.14.12): 65.49.14.12    trolly-troll
<bazhang> D3Mc4, hi
<bazhang> now thedictators
<bazhang> D3Mc4, was there anything you needed here?
<bazhang> gohdan, hi
<gohdan> there are random bots on comcast networks popping into #ubuntu dropping unicode
<bazhang> gohdan, yep, seen that. thanks for the heads up
<gohdan> np.
<flyback> yeah well I am going to ask in here anyways cause I don't give a shit either way
<flyback> what's the command line to force the installer to stick to a certain cpu arch
<bazhang> flyback, ask what
<bazhang> flyback, this is not a support channel. try askubuntu.com or the forums perhaps
<flyback> yeh well I asked for the hell of it
<flyback> I am done
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks
<bazhang> any reason the gateway client for tempore would be able to rejoin even though the floodbot banned his IP?
<bazhang> flyback, ok then. was there anything else?
<bazhang> guess not
<tsimpson> bazhang: because the gateway mask isn't banned
<bazhang> he was able to rejoin the channel as thedictators but did not speak that I saw
<tsimpson> the bot's just don't give them an +e
<bazhang> tsimpson, so effectively muted?
<tsimpson> yeah
<bazhang> thanks!
<tsimpson> all webchat clients are muted by a +q, the bots just set an +e after checking the real IP/host isn't banned
<bazhang> and a quick check of -monitor would answer that; d'oh!
<bazhang> need more coffee
<bazhang> * [ANONYMOUSIP] (41310e4e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.65.49.14.78): 65.49.14.78
<bazhang> could it be the VPN in wine guy?
<tsimpson> I guess "yes"
<bazhang> heh
<h00k> oi
<bazhang> this is like the larstorben version of ubuntu vpn
<bazhang> the #winehq folks have told him very clearly that vpn via wine does not work. and he openly admitted he was trolling there
<tsimpson> the VPN stuff would need relatively "low level" access to network APIs, so wine was never going to work
<h00k> bazhang: I think thetrue is the VPN wineguy again
<bazhang> h00k, ya think?
<bazhang> trying to PM him and get him to part
<h00k> bazhang: :D alright, I was aobut to do the same, I'll let you do that
<bazhang> * thetrue has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<h00k> ldunn: I was going to say, if you feel like you need any more, feel free
<h00k> I opened a /query with smallfoot-
<bazhang> waste 'o time
<ldunn> Probably.
<bazhang> his bt history goes back *years*
<bazhang> he has to be reminded every time that the support and development channels are *not* complaint/rant channels. and is surprised *every* time.
<h00k> I'll pastebin/bt the convo when I'm finished, we'll see how it goes
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> addd comment
<bazhang> ...@mark ?
<h00k> I didn't...no...
<h00k> I forget @mark syntax.
<IdleOne> @mark #channel stuff goes here
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<h00k> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic smallfoot- inappropriate conversations
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> ta-da
<IdleOne> you can do that in PM with the bot also if you prefer
<h00k> I can, yeah. that worked
<h00k> too lazy to change channels
<h00k> not messing around.
<bazhang> the repeater bot madgirl (and now madkid) are being run from #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> just PMd the owner and he had it part.
<bazhang> madgirl was forwarded here from #ubuntu
<bazhang> change that to a straight ban?
<DougJ> tonyyarusso, okay, so...
<tonyyarusso> @bansearch dougj
<tonyyarusso> Is that the right syntax?  I have no idea.
<tonyyarusso> @btsearch dougj
<DougJ> uhh... it should be under Arch_NME tha's the nick I usally use
<tonyyarusso> grr
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> @login
<tonyyarusso> hellooooooooo bot
<DougJ> hi
<h00k> tonyyarusso: login first, then btlogin ;)
<tonyyarusso> h00k: login didn't respond either.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: :( standby
<tonyyarusso> DougJ: Hold on while we fuss with technical issues :P
<DougJ> I'm holdin on
<ubottu> Match: *!*@175.176.245.88 by IdleOne in #ubuntu on Jun 24 2011 18:44:47 (ID: 41246)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ldunn> slowbottu
<tonyyarusso> 'bout time
<h00k> holy smokes, having a hard time getting the web interface up, too
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> I'm not an anonymous user your stupid bantracker :(
<DougJ> huh?
<DougJ> oh you're talking to the bot
<h00k> DougJ: do you understand why you were banned?
<DougJ> yeah
<tonyyarusso> DougJ: I'm hoping IdleOne will show up, but we can chat a bit about it.  Was about to say the same as h00k.
<h00k> DougJ: and why is this?
<DougJ> I asked if anyone was from new zealand
<DougJ> twice
<tonyyarusso> and then?
<DougJ> that's it
<tonyyarusso> No it's not.
<DougJ> honestly
<h00k> DougJ: #ubuntu is for support related questions only, I'm looking at the log right now, there's more to it
<DougJ> yeah it is what do you mean
<tonyyarusso> 13:33:50 < arch_nme> jsut stop talking to me if you are not from new zealand
<tonyyarusso> 13:44:37 < arch_nme> IdleOne, please don't make comments to me in this channel that are not related to the channel topic
<DougJ> nah, that's it really, I asked if anyone was from new zealand and then did it again
<h00k> DougJ: you were told where to go for this, as well as the purpose of #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> You started off by asking if someone was from NZ.
<DougJ> yeah I know
<DougJ> I remember what happen
<DougJ> yes I did
<DougJ> then I was warned not to do that
<DougJ> then I did it again and he banned me
<h00k> DougJ: you failed to follow where you were directed to go to find this information
<tonyyarusso> But then you also were pretty rude to the rest of the channel, and then IdleOne in particular, which was totally unnecessary.
<DougJ> h00k, that's not true
<DougJ> h00k, I did go to the new zealand channel and it was empty
<DougJ> tonyyarusso, that is true, but he was being pretty rude to me also
<h00k> DougJ: That doesn't make #ubuntu the appropriate channel to find people from NZ
<tonyyarusso> Your first "anyone from NZ" was at 13:28 our time, the second at 13:31, your third at 13:42, but you weren't banned until 13:44.
<DougJ> h00k, yes I understand that
<DougJ> tonyyarusso, and??
<tonyyarusso> DougJ: That's a good implication that the ban wasn't just for that question.
<DougJ> what else would it be for?
<DougJ> that's the only thing I even said anythign about
<bazhang> other ops warned as well
<tonyyarusso> The two lines I pasted.
<DougJ> look I won't ask anymore questions about where anyone is from
<DougJ> my word
<tonyyarusso> Those are more problematic than the three asking where people are from, imo.
<DougJ> tonyyarusso, those lines were related to that topic
<tonyyarusso> Related, yes, and making it worse.
<DougJ> yes, they warned me not to ask about new zeland I did it anyway, then I was an ass about it
<DougJ> you jsut want to hear me say I'm an asshole
<DougJ> ??
<DougJ> I am
<DougJ> there
<DougJ> sorry
<tonyyarusso> Well, if that's just what you are, why would we want to let you back in the channel?
<h00k> DougJ: we're looking to make sure you understood what you did isn't acceptable, and that it doesn't happen again. ^ see above question
<DougJ> I just can't win...
<DougJ> I acknowledged that
<h00k> DougJ: also, have you checked out the LoCo directory?
<h00k> !loco | DougJ
<ubottu> DougJ: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<DougJ> no what's that?
<h00k> DougJ: that may help you find people in your local area
<DougJ> well thank you, however I'm not worried about that at this time
<h00k> tonyyarusso, bazhang: are you two comfortable with me removing the ban in #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure I am, really.  Since IdleOne set it, I'd want things to be pretty clear to remove, and I'm not sure we're there yet.
<h00k> I understand.
<DougJ> you know that was like a month ago or something right
<DougJ> just saying
<h00k> DougJ: it was June 24
<DougJ> oh....
<DougJ> that is technically last month :)
<DougJ> still it's been a while
<DougJ> the point being I've calmed down and matured greatly since that time
<DougJ> and honestly what I did wasn't that bad in the first place
<DougJ> but regardless I've learned my lesson and won't do it again
<h00k> DougJ: I do agree with tonyyarusso on this, can you check back in a few hours, perhaps tomorrow, to see if IdleOne is available to clear this up?
<DougJ> I suppose that's more a directive than an actual question eh?
<h00k> He should have enough hilights to follow up on the conversatio, but it makes sense since he's the one that set the ban
<h00k> DougJ: yeah, in retrospect, I suppose you're correct :)
<h00k> DougJ: maybe he'll /query you, I'm not sure.
<IdleOne> DougJ: the reason I banned you is because it was made clear by several people that you were being off topic, also your smart mouth comment to me and others about not addressing you unless it was related to the channel topic while you were being off topic. I am not going to remove the ban at this time because you don't seem to understand that we have rules and you need to follow them.
<bazhang> he'll need to rejoin here
<bazhang> whoops
<h00k> oh hi!
<DougJ> IdleOne, how do you figure I don't seem to understand?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > DougJ
<ubottu> DougJ, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > DougJ
<IdleOne> DougJ: read the links the bot just sent you and come back in 48 hours.
<DougJ> IdleOne, quiz me
<DougJ> IdleOne, I bet I will pass right now
<IdleOne> Not playing any games with you. see you in 48 hours. Good night.
<DougJ> it's nto a game
<DougJ> there is question as to whether I understand the rules and I'm offering a way to ersolve that question
<DougJ> seems fair enough
<bazhang> DougJ, yep.
<bazhang> see you in 48hrs
<DougJ> probably not
<bazhang> or later, thats fine
<DougJ> what's so not later about right now
<DougJ> again this was two weeks ago this incident occured
<IdleOne> DougJ: Please part this channel we are done for the next 48 hours. thank you.
<Flannel> Hi D3Mc4-, how can we help you?
<bazhang> does Microsoft distribute windows 7 as iso?
<rww> yes
<rww> probably not to normal consumers, though
<popey> http://emea.microsoftstore.com/UK/en-GB/Microsoft/Windows/Windows-7
<popey> seems aimed at consumers to me
<rww> British people aren't normal yo :3
<rww> but yeah, that's what I get for assuming :(
<jpds> rww: Who is?
<Tm_T> rww == normal; !rww == !normal
 * Tm_T hides
<rww> Tm_T: I'm British :P
<Tm_T> bah, so nobody is normal then ):
<ikonia> can someone please remove D3Mc4- he's been hear for over an hour
<ikonia> thank you
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<Tm_T> interesting output
<Myrtti> indeed
<Tm_T> if he returns, I think best instruction what he can have is "write everything down in a form of letter" or something that forces creating proper sentences
<Tm_T> hmmm, apparently he did think of that himself already (:
<bazhang> ledjo is not making much sense
<Pici> Hes trying to install XP over ethernet, but for some reason that has to do with Ubuntu detecting his usb something?
<bazhang> not sure. he's been at it for 12+ hours if my clocks are working
<bazhang> oh right. he wants to stream stuff to or from his psp.
<bazhang> that hurt! :(
<Pici> bazhang: I'm not listening. Someone told me to ignore you.
<bazhang> :/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ledjo)
<bazhang> oof!
<Pici> no surprise there
<Pici> I'm considering setting a banforward here.
<bazhang> sounds good
<bazhang> oh wait, I'm on /ignore
<Pici> sshh! I'm ignoring you ;)
<jussi> anyone know what the -eo channel in -irc is about?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> esperanto?
<LjL> it should be esperanto
<jussi> Does anyone here speak esperanto?
<bazhang> hetyr
<bazhang> just kidding, no
<LjL> [14:49:29] <airon90> eo is Esperanto language (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto)
<LjL> [14:49:46] <airon90> @Bazhang
<jussi> LjL: yeah, he mentioned in -irc also
<bazhang> LjL, yep, I parted before I saw that
<Pici> I don't see a reason why they shouldn't have a channel.
<LjL> well it's atypical as channels are generally for countries, not languages, but then i always thought it made more sense for them to be for languages, at least the support ones. and we already have the -cat precedent.
<Pici> Also, it already exists.
<jussi> and -es
<jpds> People speak that pretend language?
<jussi> jpds: be nice
<LjL> jpds: you mean catalan?
 * LjL runs
<Pici> #ubuntu-loglan?
<Tm_T> jpds: one finnish (now ex) parliament member is having his website in klingon
<jpds> Tm_T: Heh.
<jussi> Tm_T: yeah, but that guy is crazy
<Tm_T> is not
<jussi> Tm_T: sorry, that was meant to have :P on it ;)
<Pici> Python is at it again
<Python> Hi all, I'm just wondering how to become an op if possible. Can anyone tell me please ?
<Pici> !canibeanop | Python
<ubottu> Python: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Python> ok thanks have a nice day :)
<Tm_T> Python: something we can help you with at this time?
<Python> What are advantages for being an op ?
<Tm_T> none
<genii-around> Getting yelled at abusively a lot.
<popey> having people find out where you live/work and abusing you in real life..
<Python> Do I need advanced knowledge ?
<popey> you need a thick skin
<Python> lol
<Pici> If you have a history of being helpful in our channels, and are around during the hours that we need coverage as well as not being a problem user (or at least not for a *long* time), then you're already well on your way to being considered.
<Python> hmm ok I'll think about that :).
<jrib> Pici: come on, you haven't memorized the kernel's source yet...?
<ikonia> Pici: is rubbish
<ikonia> </fact>
 * jrib nods
<ikonia> anyone knows all that stuff
<bazhang> anyone get peterhil`?
<jpds> bazhang: He wants .adobe .bazaar .cache to all come before archive/ books/ music/ rather than in between?
<bazhang> jpds, okay
<jpds> ... I think.
<bazhang> Wiallim> ubottu: 你咋知道我一定时中国人》哈
<bazhang> telling the bot: you know I'm chinese, heh
 * charlie-tca thinks that bot knows everything!
 * h00k sips coffee
<LjL> i can read 哈! also, 中国人. and 一
<bazhang> yidin but he miswrote shi (to be) as shi (time)
<bazhang> -cn aol speak I guess
<jpds> bazhang: You have AOL in China?
<bazhang> jpds, I'll move to China and ask!
<LjL> bazhang: isn't 时 also the most overall common character, pronounced as something else, or am i confusing it with another?
<bazhang> LjL, that one is time. the other one same sound is to be or be
<LjL> ah i must have been thinking of 的
<bazhang> de
<h00k> I often get those confused. An easy mistake to make.
<bazhang> or of
<LjL> h00k: one has a h00k, the other doesn't!
<h00k> LjL: clearly!
<bazhang> glda seems to ask this every day now
 * genii-around sips his coffee
<Pici> Lots of people installing gnome3 lately.
<bazhang> first nice one I've seen
<bazhang> he's using linode
<bazhang> bruteforce a 256 long character password
<Pici> o.O
<bazhang> quantum computer!
<Pici> aaahh
<ikonia> not happy with people giving out random and not thought through advice
<Pici> Me either
<ikonia> why not try a 3.0 kernel ?? why ??? what do you think that will do ?
<rww> it's one bigger
<ikonia> honestly, he wants to update his kernel on a "hunch"
<Pici> ikonia: talking with them?
<ikonia> talking to tilerendering in pm to get him to stop with the language
<Pici> whoa
<ikonia> had a few smart responses to reasonable questions, when I asked him to stop giving me silly responses or smart mouth responses he claimed it was an insult and I should unban him or a log will appear "somewhere"
<ikonia> at that point I've ended all communication and kept a log of the conversation
<tilerendering> hello
<tilerendering> I would like to report a problem with a #ubuntu operator
<LjL> hi
<tilerendering> who can I mail for that, the log pretty much says it all.
<rww> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<tilerendering> thanks - can I paste a pastebin url for the conversation with the operator here ?
<LjL> yes
<hypatia> tilerendering: if possible, attach it as a textfile - pastebins can expire
<tilerendering> hm yes but the page you referred to says I should first discuss the issue here
<tilerendering> so I guess the pastebin log is more handy first
<tilerendering> so here would be the url: http://pastebin.com/N49tyv3E
<rww> tilerendering: alrighty, here's the deal. As ikonia told you, we limit language use in #ubuntu rather severely. I see in that log that you're okay with following that policy in the future. Have you read our IRC Guidelines and Code of Conduct? If not, I can provide you with links to them so you're aware of the rest of our policies.
<rww> and if you're fine with following all of them, including the one about following directions from ubottu factoids and channel operators, then I'll unban you and hope that's the end of it :)
<tilerendering> perfect
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<rww> let me know if/when you've read those and agree to follow them, and I'll remove the ban
<tilerendering> I read them, though some are quite subjectively interpretable, it´s ok - they are quite normal. I just didn´t expect that saying "crap" or omfg is offensive enough to be muted
<rww> Indeed. You can always ask us if you need clarification and (as was the case in #ubuntu earlier), we generally warn before banning outright. Anyways, I'll go remove your ban now, one sec.
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops tilerendering agreed to follow !guidelines and !coc, removing #ubuntu ban
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> tilerendering: alrighty, can you try /join #ubuntu to make sure I did it right, please?
<Pici> oCean: fyi, toothpick had a mint cd in his sources.list earlier, I got him to remove it, but I'm not sure if there were other problems.
<oCean> thx
<tilerendering> rww - works thanks !
<rww> shiny. okay, one last standard disclaimer: removing bans the second time around tends to be harder, so please keep that in mind while using #ubuntu. That said, have a good day, and good luck if you're still experiencing technical problems (though it appears you've sorted them out) :)
<oCean> tilerendering: if there's nothing more we can help you with, please part the channel
<tilerendering> alright, see you soon
<rww> !rtfm > o0_0o
<Pici> ikonia: someone was in #ubuntu earlier today asking about that same package, they had dapper repositories enabled on their lucid install.
<maco> meep
<ikonia> yeah, I remember cacti getting merged
<Pici> It might even be the same person, I don't recall.
<ikonia> tyreza
<rww> !u > lookin4
<ikonia> that really annoys me, he can see people talking "anyone there" - no what do you think you're watching
<rww> I guess it also serves as a "I don't know how to IRC; is this message going through?"
<rww> but yeah, is a bit silly
<rww> oh, they asked a question before that. nvm then.
<ikonia> that annoys me too - "ah well, seems like no-one can help me" trying to get pity help
<ikonia> "guess I best go back to windows"
<Tm_T> ikonia: noo, don't jump!
<rww> indeed. both of those attitudes generally cause me to not answer even if I do know :|
<ikonia> rww: sadly myself too
<Corey> Tame channel so far today.
<elky> don't jinx it!
<ubottu> In ubottu, muchon said: gracias is thank you :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-07
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu  [Reign_] (~IceChat77@c-98-213-126-119.hsd1.il.comcast.net) very odd behavior, would not try a single troubleshooting step
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> bazhang: the mark doesn't really work well when you place the nick in []
<bazhang> tsimpson, okay, apologies. will remember that
<tsimpson> the only problem is that I don't think the BT search includes comments
<Wally> Hiya :)
<bazhang> <Wally> apshack: fix it yourself.. its Opensource
<bazhang> <Wally> yay you broke it!
<Wally> bazhang: Well you saw the way he was talking.
<bazhang> <Wally> MrKeuner: I am a honest Aussie citizen.. I admit I trolled.. I will stop
<bazhang> <Wally> Typical 13 year olds.
<bazhang> Wally, he was likely a non-native speaker. the aver media chip is one in Asia
<Wally> Yeah..
<Corey> Wally: Also, if someone else is trolling, "piling on" isn't likely a good solution.
<bazhang> so you calling him a troll, goading him, and being abusive are complete non-starters.
<Wally> Yeah I agree Corey My bad.
<bazhang> Wally, this time is a /remove and a warning.
<Wally> So he gets away with being smart.. and "badgering" about an issue while he proceeded to threaten to break something.
<bazhang> Wally, this is not about anyone else but you.
<Corey> Wally: Should you find his content objectionable, you can always /ignore him.
<Wally> Fair point Corey.
<Wally> bazhang: Yeah true that..
<bazhang> Wally, there are moderators in the channel. You are not one of them.
<Wally> bazhang: No. I am not
<Corey> Wally: But "you fighting fire with fire" doesn't remove the problem, it simply means that now we have two problems.
<bazhang> !guidelines | Wally have a read
<ubottu> Wally have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Wally> Righto then.
<bazhang> !coc | Wally and this too
<ubottu> Wally and this too: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Wally> k
<Wally> Can I go now?
<bazhang> I know this is offtopic, but let me proceed anyway...</OT>
<bazhang> ban forward for fluttershyfan? or dont bother, just @mark
<rww> @mark #ubuntu fluttershyfan language problem
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <Icosagon> A keyboard driver with better response times for the caps lock key is all I Require good sirs, please I Beseach thee is a humble peasant in this land of noble irc users
<bazhang> keyboard drivers?
<bazhang> psydoll cant really believe that
<bazhang> christopherNG is psydoll
<bazhang> err was
<rww> ident and realname for both are default Ubuntu LiveCD. Anything else?
<bazhang> * ubuntu___ (~ubuntu@host86-144-100-115.range86-144.btcentralplus.com) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> * ubuntu___ is now known as Psydoll
<rww> thanks
<bazhang> * Psydoll has quit (Changing host)
<bazhang> * Psydoll (~ubuntu@unaffiliated/psydoll) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> whoop sorry
<Psydoll> hey folks looks like some operator disabled my rights in the offtopic channel after baiting me out and encouraging me, would like to be able to post in the channel again.
<Psydoll> actually it was rww
<rww> o/
<rww> tonyyarusso: you want to take this?
<Psydoll> anyway if i dont get them back i just re-register and come back under a different username and re-register.
<tonyyarusso> Want to, not really, but I will :P
<rww> Psydoll: evading bans is a violation of freenode network policy, and may result in you being removed from the network. I do not recommend it, especially given that you just announced that you intend to do so in a channel with freenode staffers in it.
<tonyyarusso> Psydoll: What you just threatened to do is a violation of network policy and would get you banned from all of Freenode, not just Ubuntu channels.
<rww> tonyyarusso: go find another active op to pass the hot potato to, then :P
<tonyyarusso> Additionally, saying that just made my job super easy, because it just clarified beyond all doubt that you do not deserve to have the mute lifted.
<Psydoll> its no sweat really anyway im watching a movie.
<tonyyarusso> Enjoy the film!
<Psydoll> Just funny because an operator was the one that was demanding i answer a question about Kanji after I repeatedly said end of topic.
<Corey> Hello.
<Psydoll> If you dont like the answer then dont ask the question :)
<Corey> Psydoll: You really, really don't want to start the ban evasion game.
<Psydoll> Im asking for my rights back or a time on when I would get them back, Since I was deliberately baited and set up by an operator after I repeatedly said "end of topic"
<Psydoll> Been coming on freenode for a long time, and been contributing in the #ubuntu channel just helped someone with his sound problem.
<rww> I believe I said "a couple of days" already.
<rww> Also, you do not have a "right" to speak in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Psydoll> yea but you deliberately baited and called me out after i kept saying "end of topic"
<Corey> A fanatic is a person who won't change his mind and can't change the subject.
<rww> If one of the other ops here feels that I deliberately baited you and that my quiet was unwarranted, I would appreciate it if they removed that quiet.
<Psydoll> when I said "end of topic" i should have been left alone
<Corey> Psydoll: Give it a day or so to calm down, then re-enter.
<Psydoll> np corey, ive been coming on freenode for years and im not in a big rush anyway.
<Corey> Psydoll: Thanks, it's appreciated.
<Psydoll> Q/
<Corey> I'd consider pulling it-- he has something of a point.
<bazhang> <kierge> Stallman is not pleased.
<bazhang> is he suggesting the user open up their computer to check the ram? augh
<bazhang> rww, removed the mute?
<rww> On further consideration I'm 50%-50% on whether it's warranted, and I find that I'm usually wrong when I feel that.
<bazhang> you did NOT bait him
<bazhang> kierge seems to offering some very suspect advice
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu kierge> dee27, they are full of human viruses
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> tired of his nonsense. telling people to google it now.
<ikonia> rww: fyi psydoll has been a problem in #ubuntu too, his attitude in general stinks, he plays ##slackware off agfainst #ubuntu
<ikonia> frantk: hello there
<frantk> hi, I just wanted to check if newobjectivec has managed to come here
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he thinks I'm trying to misslead him by telling him to join this channel
<frantk> yeah
<ikonia> he insists #freenode is the correct place and they will take action against me
<ikonia> he also believes I banned him in #debian - which someone else did, so he can't grasp things
<frantk> well, #freenode would have been the right place for his original questions...
<frantk> hehe
<ikonia> well, I'll let him do what he wants, I can't make him understand/listen
<ikonia> frantk: thank you for your assistance in #freenode
<frantk> no problem
<ikonia> do you need anything else from the channel ?
<frantk> no. should I leave?
<ikonia> if you wouldn't mind, we keep the channel free for issues to be resolved
<frantk> no problem, I understand
<ikonia> nice to see a helpful soul for once
<popey> +1
<newobjectivec> hi
<ikonia> hello nw
<ikonia> newobjectivec:
<newobjectivec> ikonia i'm complaining about you
<newobjectivec> should i complain to you about you?
<ikonia> I understand that, that's why I asked you to this channel
<newobjectivec> ok
<ikonia> newobjectivec: we can discuss your ban and the reasoning in here,
<newobjectivec> ok
<ikonia> I didn't feel it productive to continue in private
<newobjectivec> thats what i said earlier
<newobjectivec> that talking to you about it doesnt change anything
<newobjectivec> and i dont feel comfortable talking to you
<newobjectivec> i dont mean to be rude
<newobjectivec> but i talked to you for a long time
<newobjectivec> 40 minutes to be specific
<ikonia> newobjectivec: you where banned from ubuntu after repeated warnings to follow the channels topics, other people gave you information about the correct places to get help - and you didn't follow them
<ikonia> newobjectivec: you where kicked as warnings and again given information to get help from the correct places, you again ignored it
<ikonia> this resulted in you calling me a natzi, and your banning
<newobjectivec> are you trying to poison the wells?
<ikonia> just so you are clear on the reason
<newobjectivec> i came to here to complain
<newobjectivec> i dont want to come across as rude
<newobjectivec> i'm upset by your behaviour
<ikonia> I understand that, which is why I'm explaining to you the reasoning again, so you're clear as to why you have been banned
<newobjectivec> and its wrong for me to complain about you to you
<newobjectivec> if i was going to complain about you to you
<newobjectivec> then there would be no point in me doing it
<ikonia> newobjectivec: the channel is full of other operators also
<newobjectivec> if you have something to say about the entire issue, then say it, if you have something to say to me, then say it, if you want to say your side then say it, but dont direct what i will say.
<ikonia> hence why I asked you here, so others could contribute/see the conversation
<newobjectivec> you didnt ask me here
<ikonia> please don't lie
<newobjectivec> i was asked to come to here from the freenode channel
<ikonia> newobjectivec: by me
<ikonia> I asked you in #freenode
<newobjectivec> [12:46] <Caso> newobjectivec: See #ubuntu-ops for Ubuntu channel issues.
<newobjectivec> [12:48] <ikonia> please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to complain
<newobjectivec> notice the time stamp
<newobjectivec> caso said it first
<ikonia> that's called network lag
<newobjectivec> are you caso ?
<ikonia> no
<newobjectivec> why did you call me a lier then ?
<elky> ikonia, it seems this isn't worth the bother.
<newobjectivec> just becouse you repeated what he said it doesnt mean you said it
<ikonia> elky: I would agree, this is the attitude I had in pm - so I'll leave it
<ikonia> and the attitude that got him banned from #debian
<newobjectivec> so now its me who is not worth the bother and its me who has an attitude
<newobjectivec> this is what i didnt want
<newobjectivec> i didnt want some one targetting me
<Pici> Why don't you start over then.
<newobjectivec> then not letting me complain
<newobjectivec> well
<elky> Then you should probably have not got hung up on who mentioned this channel first.
<newobjectivec> i went to ubuntu
<newobjectivec> and ilonai was kicking mne
<newobjectivec> me
<newobjectivec> in a periord of seconds
<newobjectivec> it was hard to know what was happening
<newobjectivec> and it was followed by a bann
<newobjectivec> so i went to another channel asking for help
<newobjectivec> and the same person was there and removed my voice
<ikonia> I have no power in #debian - so again, nothing to do with me
<newobjectivec> i dont know if i should copy and paste what happened there
<newobjectivec> but i feel that you are trying to sabotage my complaint
<Pici> newobjectivec: We don't handle anything in #debian, so no, it wouldn't be prudent to tell us about it.
<elky> * abrotman sets ban on *!*@78-86-145-235.zone2.bethere.co.uk
<newobjectivec> the point is
<mrmist> newobjectivec: it seems that you are possibly a bit confused as to how this network operates.  For general questions, maybe ask in #freenode rather thn #ubuntu. If there is a more suitable place, we'll direct you to it from there.  Please meanwhile respect chanop decisions when they ask you to stay on topic. Thanks :)
<newobjectivec> ikonai kept following me through the channel
<newobjectivec> channels
<newobjectivec> i think ikonai is picking on me
<newobjectivec> i messaged that op and first i expressed frastration
<elky> Ikonia was already in #debian. He has been for years.
<newobjectivec> then becouse was responding to my messages i thought maybe wasnt picking on me and i apologised for what i said
<Pici> newobjectivec: Most channels have rules. I understand that you are frustrated by them, but that still means that you need to follow them.
<newobjectivec> by the way
<newobjectivec> i'm a slow reader
<newobjectivec> so i probably missed messages typed here
<Pici> Okay?
<Pici> Perhaps you should read responses before typing your reply then.
<newobjectivec> i want to finish what i was saying then i will go up there and read what was typed
<Pici> Thats not really how IRC is supposed to work...
<newobjectivec> anyway one last point
<ikonia> you've just spent 40 minutes telling me how IRC works, how you've been on it since 1990, yet you don't seem to be able to grasp the simple point of "follow the rules"
<newobjectivec> so after expressing my frastration, and i do have allot of frastrations about manytimes when ops use kick and ban casually. then i apologised and everything. but then there was the ban there still present.
<newobjectivec> and ikonai said that i dont benifit ubuntu for that reason there is the ban
<newobjectivec> all of these things i see them as authoriterian behaviour
<Pici> newobjectivec: May I respond now?
<newobjectivec> today i came across even in this channel as a person with an attitude
<newobjectivec> i'm not a person with an attitude
<mrmist> If I may, I suspect your lack of willingness to listen to anything people communicate to you whilst you're mid-flow probably contributes to that mis-impression.
<Pici> mrmist: I was just about to say something like that.
<newobjectivec> and i didnt do anything wrong and i think what was done although it doesnt effect me yet it was unfair, i resent it which is why i came to post a complaint, i doubt anything will happen since people allready started taking a position against me. but at least i feel comfortable that i didnt accept it. and that i resisted it and expressed my displeasure about it.
<newobjectivec> i finished what i was saying, going to read what was typed
<elky> I suspect if you're this ways limited in a real-time discussion medium that you'd be much better served on the forums.
<elky> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Pici> elky: That is a good point.
<Pici> Or askubuntu
<Pici> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<newobjectivec> i read what was said
<newobjectivec> i understand that people are not happy about how i speak
<newobjectivec> and that i got advised to go to forums
<elky> I believe forums and askubuntu would be more suited to your limitation from reading and writing at the same time. the pace is much more like what you seem to expect from relay chat.
<newobjectivec> i respect everyone's opinion. but i have a different opinion. and we are all entitled to our opinions. i hope i dont come across as rude, and i'm not trying to make an issue out of nothing, but i used irc for long and people dont make issues about how i comunicate, everyone have their limitations, there are ways around that. kicking and banning some one is not the solution, and with all
<newobjectivec> respect, telling some one to use a forum although i know its said light heartedly yet i think its not a solution. if the way i talk was very disturbing i wouldnt have used irc for this long.
<elky> newobjectivec, the simple fact is that you were unable to ask appropriate questions in #ubuntu. It's not a support channel for mIRC. Nor is #debian a support channel for c++.
<newobjectivec> i understand that
<elky> We have no intention of asking 1500 people in #ubuntu to stop typing so you can keep up, either.
<newobjectivec> i didnt ask people to stop typing
<newobjectivec> there is a channel called drupal
<newobjectivec> it focuses on CMS
<newobjectivec> becouse there are people who have website building skills there
<newobjectivec> i go there and ask them about otherthings including flash and html
<newobjectivec> they dont get offended by that
<newobjectivec> when i went to ubuntu
<newobjectivec> i wanted to know how to put a time stamp
<newobjectivec> on my mirc
<newobjectivec> some one said go to micr channel
<newobjectivec> so it was great help
<newobjectivec> i went there
<newobjectivec> and i was told how to put it
<newobjectivec> then i had one last question about the difference between c++ and visual C++
<elky> Does #drupal have 1500 people using it?
<newobjectivec> i thought there was someone who knows the answer
<newobjectivec> its the main channel for a main CMS used for the white house website so yes it has allot of people
<newobjectivec> probably more than 1500
<elky> There are not 1500 people in #drupal.
<newobjectivec> not talking about drupal here
<newobjectivec> about drupal in whatever server they are located
<newobjectivec> but the point is not about how i read or how many people are in drupal
<elky> But maybe you should ask them about c++ if you really believe they're ok with offtopic questions.
<newobjectivec> its about simple things getting turned into big issues
<newobjectivec> and when i message the opp, the opp expresses that i was polite for apologising
<newobjectivec> but i'm not benificial to a channel
<elky> Actually it is. There is only so much demand that one channel can accomodate. We must limit the scope of #ubuntu to make sure that questions directly related to ubuntu have priority.
<newobjectivec> the channel is not a place to benifit people, many people in the channel are idling. and telling me that its about being benificial is an excuse and its about being autoritative.
<elky> You are not beneficial to #ubuntu if you are using it for non-ubuntu questions.
<newobjectivec> i came to complain about it here, you know how this conversation went, and i can tell that ultimately i will be the wrong one here and i will be anotherone biting the dust. the opp is allways right
<elky> It's nothing to do with authority. We must moderate the busy channel to make sure that people who need help with the product within our scope to support get the help they need. c++ has it's own channel.
<elky> newobjectivec, we have rules. We must stick to the rules.
<newobjectivec> ok
<elky> Now if that is all, I need to get to bed.
<newobjectivec> thank you for being open minded about this issue and taking the time to explain your point of view
<elky> Thanks. There's no ongoing need for you to stay here. We keep it free from idlers so that for example, discussions like this don't get disrupted by lots of people being silly.
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<elky> The channel is logged however. Thanks.
<bazhang> <Core> Could somebody help me configure network devices for initramfs ?
<bazhang> that make sense?
<ikonia> not to me
<tiredhungryy> hi
<tiredhungryy> can i please have my ban removed
<tiredhungryy> learnt my lesson
<bazhang> tiredhungryy, hi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, smb said: !no kernel-source is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2BAC8-FAQ.2BAC8-DevKernelSource.Where_can_I_find_the_Ubuntu_Kernel_source_code.3F
<tiredhungryy> hi bazhang
<Tm_T> tiredhungryy: not at this time
<tiredhungryy> i was drunkkkkkk
<tiredhungryy> i came home from bar
<tiredhungryy> was immature i know
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<Pici> Factoid request handled.
<popey> @btlogin
<Tm_T> tiredhungryy: considering your harmful activity did go on several days, including ban evasion, I'd say no, not at this time
<tiredhungryy> i didnt do any ban evasion
<tiredhungryy> i have a dialup modem
<tiredhungryy> it changed ip without me realising
<Tm_T> it's not that
<Tm_T> and you very well know it, so I suggest you don't try to enter #ubuntu in atleast a month, and we'll look it again then
<tiredhungryy> fine
<ikonia> even if it did change the IP - you still repeated the same dd if= of= gag
<popey> "gag"
<ikonia> so you repeated the behaviour even if you didn't mean to ban dodge
<tiredhungryy> he asked how to remove home folder, that would remove it
<ikonia> popey: yes, he claims it was a joke to destroy other peoples machines
<ikonia> tiredhungryy: you where told not to do it again, and you did,
<tiredhungryy> then i said instantly in caps it is joke
<ikonia> tiredhungryy: yes, but when you've come back since then, you've done it again
<Tm_T> tiredhungryy: you knew we said don't do it
<h00k> that is still not inappropriate behavior, especially after a removal for it once.
<Pici> cooks
<Pici> kitchen
<h00k> s/not//
<Pici> etc
 * h00k wanders off
 * tiredhungryy off to reset modem
<ikonia> byew
<ikonia> bye
<tiredhungryy> i tried being curteous and apologising but seems i'll have to just ban evade
<Tm_T> tiredhungryy: remember that you have been warned before that ban evasion is against freenode policies, and it wont help you in any way
<tiredhungryy> reseting my modem isn't malicious, but if u want to ban every ip in china in one swoop, go ahead
<jpds> OK.
<tiredhungryy> block out 3 billion people
<tiredhungryy> because of a joke
<jpds> Argh, wrong window.
<tiredhungryy> sure
<Tm_T> tiredhungryy: ban evasion = entering channel knowing one is banned there
<Tm_T> and you know
<Tm_T> so any means you do use to enter the channel is ban evasion
<tiredhungryy> ok
<tiredhungryy> good luck finding me
<tiredhungryy> i wont call myself tiredhungry3
<Tm_T> ok, bye for now then
<ikonia> ok - bye
<tiredhungryy> FUCKKKKKKKKKKK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<tiredhungryy> there
<ikonia> ok - bye
<bazhang> wait, kernels take up a lot of space?
<jpds> tiredhungryy: Later.
<tiredhungryy> geeks
<h00k> hey, my coffee is empty.
<LjL> h00k: call genii
<ikonia> the coffee master
 * h00k strokes his coffee mug in hopes of genii appearing
<Tm_T> h00k: maybe this happened? http://www.bluemilkspecial.com/?p=198
<h00k> Tm_T: that is fantastic
 * h00k prints
<Tm_T> note the logo in the mug
<Tm_T> bah, forgot the mug isn't appearing in that strip
<h00k> My face was pressed against my monitor looking for a mug and/or logo
<Tm_T> h00k: join the other channel (;
<bazhang>  [changeTheWorld] (~timetobur@61.173.30.0): ...
<bazhang> <changeTheWorld> btw guys you should all run  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda    it will speed up your system 10x
<bazhang> same fellow right?
<jpds> Yep.
<changeTheWorld> wahahhahahahaha
 * changeTheWorld evil grin
<changeTheWorld> next time i will just not bother giving myself away
<changeTheWorld> but i will continue to join the channel as often as i wish
<jpds> Until then.
<bazhang> changeTheWorld, ban evasion is against freenode policy
<changeTheWorld> about 1 minute it takes
<changeTheWorld> dial up modems rock
<changeTheWorld> all freenode can do is ban my ip
 * changeTheWorld thinks these ops dont get it
<Tm_T> changeTheWorld: is there some purpose you're in this channel?
<changeTheWorld> trolling
<changeTheWorld> your powerless to ban me
<bazhang> you're
<jpds> Actually, we did ban him.
<LjL> shall i ban $r:...?
<jpds> asdfasleilse was easy.
<h00k> 61.173.*.* :(
<LjL> yeah have that on highlight, but not too comfortable banning a range like that
<h00k> Right.
<bazhang> * [philIey] (~philiey@61.173.116.26): ... looks like it
<ikonia> do it
<bazhang> he did
<ikonia> good
<glda19> why removed
<Pici> ikonia: ^
<glda19> ?
<Pici> glda19: Just a moment.
<glda19> why removed form ubuntu
<Pici> glda19: ikonia is the one that removed you, they should be here shortly.
<glda19> i asked somthing and i stopt and ban
<glda19> pici wher is ikonia
<Pici> glda19: hold on please.
<glda19> how long
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> I was just away
<ikonia> glda19: do you remember having multiple conversations about beta products such as thunderbird 5 and lightning 1.4b not being available in the ubuntu repos because they where beta/not packaged ?
<glda19> tb 5 is not beta
<ikonia> and as such we didn't support them
<ikonia> glda19: no, it's not beta at this time, but it's not packaged for ubuntu, so you're getting it from mozilla.org in a pre-compiled tar file
<ikonia> but you remember those conversations over the last few days where I have explained this to you ?
<glda19> no it's packaged for ubunutu
<Pici> glda19: What repository are you getting it from then?
<glda19> pici i don't now i have to down grade
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> you must know what repo you're getting this software from,
<glda19> i down grade
<ikonia> thunderbird 5 would be an "upgrade"
<ikonia> well, lets not focus too hard on this, either way they are not from official ubuntu repos
<ikonia> and lightning 1.4b (beta) isn't certainly
<ikonia> glda19: so you remember we've discussed a few times over the last few days that this software and the configuration you want isn't a supported or realisitic configuration in a lot of ways ?
<glda19> ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable
<ikonia> for various reasons
<ikonia> ok - so that wasn't where you got it from the first time we spoke, but even then, it's a PPA which is supported by the mozilla team, not really the ubuntu community
<ikonia> (#ubuntu-mozillateam is the channel for that)
<glda19> ikonia, on calendar an thunderbird on mozilla server no answer
<ikonia> glda19: the reason you got removed and forwarded to this channel is despite being told many times over the last few days about the supportability of this software (lack of it) you keep asking for support/help with it
<glda19> how lang removeds
<glda19> how long
<ikonia> glda19: I'll remove it now, if you can grasp that you need to stop asking for help with these products ?
<ikonia> I've only forwarded you here as you didn't seem to be taking it when I was telling you in the channel
<ikonia> glda19: do you understand what I'm saying ?
<glda19> ikonia, i didn't now there was a ubuntu-molzilla channel
<ikonia> that's fine, I'm telling you now, but do you understand what I'm saying about these products not being "stable" within the ubuntu product range and not supported ?
<ikonia> more so in the unusual configuration you want
<glda19> ?
<ikonia> glda19: do you understand that the products you are asking for help yet are not officially packaged and supported in the ubuntu linux distribution, (yes/no)
<ikonia> help "with" that should be
<glda19> yes
<ikonia> glda19: do you agree to stop asking for help with them in #ubuntu (yes/no)
<glda19> yes
<ikonia> ok - then I'll remove the ban forward from #ubuntu now, but please keep in mind you have now agreed to stop asking for help
<ikonia> help with these products
<ikonia> you're welcome to leave this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<ikonia> glda19: if you're happy the ban has been removed and you have no further problems, we request that you leave the channel so that other people can get help when they need it
<glda19> yes
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> be alert, oly562 just signed in :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Mkaysi said:  !appdb is <alias> appdb ?
<ikonia> what ?
<Pici> I'm asking
<ikonia> just saw
<ikonia> had a little chuckle
<ikonia> looks like syrinx_ after his "I'm never going back there" rant
<rww> never going back where?
<ikonia> to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> rww: that's one of the saddest things after canonical made a big deal of sparc
<ikonia> I'd forgot about that
<rww> I've been hit by Ubuntu dropping support for some ARM versions. I'm glad our father distro is a little more compatible :)
<ikonia> I thought arm was staying supported ?
<ikonia> or coming back at least
<ikonia> due to the "mobile" project
<rww> some are and some aren't, I think. I haven't looked into it much, I just know my Sheevaplug doesn't work in >Jaunty.
<ikonia> so silly that canonical made such a big deal of sparc....then dropped it inthe next release.
<Tm_T> ikonia: ARM is supported, but only certain type of ARMs (:
<Pici> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ikonia> am I missing what ilangeeran is on about ?
<rww> they don't make much sense to me either
<Pici> Python: Hi, how can we help you today?
<Python> Hi, I'm interested to in joining Ops. Is "create a Wiki page where you explain why you want to join and why you would be a good op" one of the requirements ?
<Pici> Python: yes.
<Python> Pici: okay, thank you and have a great day/evening
<tsimpson> ^ having a wiki page is no longer a requirement
<Pici> tsimpson: oops
<h00k> I missed that
<tsimpson> I blame topyli
<tsimpson> :)
<h00k> I blame jussi and triangles
<Pici> agreed;
<Myrtti> I thought channels needing ops was a requirement :-P
<IdleOne> it is
<IdleOne> applying for ops is now an "open" process
<tsimpson> anyone can apply, but we don't approve anyone until after we call for ops
<LjL> or at all, in some cases, hopefully
<tsimpson> indeed simply applying for a position is no guarantee of acceptance
<ikonia> so rather than telling someone they are not suitable and give realistic feedback, we let them go through an application process
<tsimpson> ikonia: we provide feedback when we review candidates
<ikonia> I know but......
<ikonia> when's the next review ?
<tsimpson> usually after a call for ops
<ikonia> someone actually sending him a pm and suggesting why he may not be suitable at this time rather than dryly letting him waste time applying maybe a bit more realistic
<ikonia> rather than letting his application just sit there
<tsimpson> but we are moving to reviewing all pending applicants every 6 months
<ikonia> 6 months....come on
<ikonia> can we actually start applying common sense rather than blind processes
<tsimpson> come on what? people can apply before we send a call out
<ikonia> and it just sits there for 6 months......
<ikonia> why not just say "we are not looking for ops at the moment" rather than waste someones time
<tsimpson> there is plenty of information out there about what is required to become an op, if they feel they meet those requirements then they can apply
<ikonia> sorry, this process stuff is just stupid in my view
<tsimpson> I am well aware of your views
<ikonia> rather than applying common sense we point people to processes
<ikonia> good - well I'm voicing them again
<ikonia> and I will continue to voice them
<charlie-tca> Seems pretty intelligent to have some applications on hand at all times
<ikonia> it doesn't to me
<ikonia> it seems silly to have people sat in a box for 6 months
<charlie-tca> Channel needs an op in a hurry, why hold the process up waiting for applications?
<tsimpson> I really don't see why allowing people to express their interest in joining the ops team is such a bad thing tbh
<ikonia> as the call to ops you'll have to go and validate those applications again
<ikonia> tsimpson: it's not a bad thing - but it's also not a bad thing to say "we are not looking at the moment, follow the mail list and you'll see when we are"
<ikonia> rather than making people do an application process
<ikonia> or in python's case - say "not at this time and here's why"
<ikonia> and I'm only using him as a current example
<LjL> maybe it could be considered whether to adjust the process so that you can't become an op for some given period of time if you've been banned. make it easier for the troublemakers who want to apply.
<LjL> such as me
<ikonia> LjL: I'm all for an application process, just not process that goes against common sense
<ikonia> or wastes peoples time
<elky> LjL, that would be a good move I think
<rww> I think the current system, where current ops can email IRCC about applicants, is fine. I check bantracker before I email and factor it into what I say. Works for me *shrug*
<rww> ("fine" as in talking about whether to factor in bans to eligibility, not in general)
<Juest> hey
<Juest> :)
<bazhang> Juest, hello
<Juest> :)
<Juest> here i am
<Juest> late, sorry
<Juest> but here i am
<Juest> guys?
<bazhang> Juest, yes? something you need assistance with?
<Juest> well, i was told to come back because of a ban
<bazhang> Juest, any idea why you were banned?
<bazhang> Juest, any idea why you were banned?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-08
<rww> Juest: As you've been told in the past, constantly disconnecting and reconnecting from freenode makes it difficult for us to discuss your situation. Come back when you have a stable connection.
<Juest> Now is stable. just lost wifi but quickly reconnected
<Juest> yes, bazhang,  in #ubuntu....
<bazhang> Juest, any idea why you were banned?
<Juest> iusses with ikonia, rooted support, etc
<Juest> i already said
<bazhang> Juest, thats not quite correct
<Juest> :(
<Juest> why?
<bazhang> issues with following the channel guidelines
<bazhang> nothing to do with any particular individual
<Juest> ah...
<bazhang> Juest, seems you need to read the channel guidelines and code of conduct again.
<bazhang> !guidelines | juest
<ubottu> juest: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Juest> is there a channel for unsupported questions? like iusses with root
<rww> no, that's what "unsupported" means
<bazhang> ##linux
<Juest> bazhang, the ban is from a time ago
<bazhang> Juest, but you still are blaming others
<bazhang> Juest, there is not a timeline for comprehending the channel guidelines
<Juest> how's that?
<rww> As an aside, Juest's bans were April 24th to April 30th, June 5th to June 12th, and June 12th until now.
<Juest> the blaming
<bazhang> Juest, if you dont understand them, and want to blame issues with others, then the ban will not be lifted
<Juest> i do, just...
<Juest> i am not a trouble-free guy
<bazhang> Juest, yet the first thing you said was you had issues with someone, and not that it was your own not following channel guidelines
<rww> Juest: The second time you were banned, you came in here and agreed to our guidelines, got unbanned, and then got banned the same day for breaking them again. Why would we want to unban you again?
<Juest> seems my world is not compatible with everyone's world
<bazhang> Juest, so come back when you can be trouble-free
<Juest> i never will
<rww> Okay. Have fun elsewhere, then.
<Juest> ...be trouble-free
<bazhang> Juest, then #ubuntu is not the place for you
<popey> Juest: other support options are available like the forums and askubuntu
<bazhang> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cyberwave appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> whoever add that factoid, thank you
<rww> deserved ^
<bazhang> !-askubuntu
<ubottu> askubuntu aliases: stackexchange, ubuntu-stack, ubuntu-stackexchange - added by Pici on 2010-10-13 17:31:19 - last edited by nhandler on 2010-10-14 01:06:23
<LjL> my bots <3
<rww> LjL: have a cookie
<LjL> nom
<rww> anyway, back to the matter at hand
<Juest> why?, i just want live and quick solutions....
<bazhang> Juest, your ban will not be lifted until you can be trouble-free and follow the guidelines
<Juest> :'(
<rww> Juest: #ubuntu is a very busy channel. Without strict rules, it's unmanageable and confusing. Therefore, we have rules. You break those rules repeatedly. Therefore, you are banned.
<bazhang> Juest, and as you have said that cannot be, and you will not follow them, there is not a way to move forward
<bazhang> cyberwave, hi
<cyberwave> hey your floodbot muted me by mistake
<rww> The forums and AskUbuntu are different venues that are not realtime, and thus may be more suited to your psychology.
<cyberwave> i was trying to get virus help
<Juest> really?
<cyberwave> yea.  my ubuntu has a virus
<cyberwave> or somebody put on a joke program
<rww> cyberwave: Unfortunately, you demonstrated a rather problematic lack of common sense by pasting that message in the channel. I'm with the floodbots.
<rww> cyberwave: anyways, we're in the middle of something right now. Please hang on a few minutes :)
<Juest> cyberwave: not you, i was asking to rww...
<rww> Juest: yes, really.
<cyberwave> i was told that copy/pasting error messages was the best way to get help
<rww> cyberwave: please wait and we'll get to you in a moment
<Juest> why do you think that?
<cyberwave> whatever, u guys a nigger faggot cunt little bitches.  suck my dick.  TROLLOLOLOLOLOL   NIGGER
<cyberwave> especially rww
<rww> !ops | cyberwave
<ubottu> cyberwave: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<cyberwave> LAWLZ
<Juest> cyberwave: use pastebin nextime,
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (cyberwave)
<Juest> lol?
<rww> moving swiftly onwards
<rww> Juest: why do I think what?
<bazhang> Juest, there will not be a lifting of your ban
<Juest> what a sucka, he cannot wait..
<Juest> why do you think that?
<Juest> uh
<Juest> about the forums+askubuntu
<bazhang> yes?
<Juest> and my pyshco
<Juest> rww....
<bazhang> ?
<rww> Juest: IRC is realtime. There are a lot of people asking things all at once, and we need to sort out different people. You demonstratably do not work well with this environment and its need for strict rules.
<rww> Juest: The forums and askubuntu have a very different dynamic, which is one of the reasons that bazhang and I are suggesting you go there for support instead.
<Juest> well, i don't like strict rules....
<Juest> i am not a veryy forum poster
<Juest> and i always froget to check it
<Juest> whatever
<Juest> for me irc is much better
<bazhang> Juest, thats a shame, askubuntu is very helpful
<rww> Or, another more blunt reason: We already tried the "agree to unban and follow guidelines" route. It did not work. You're on your third time around. Therefore, we're not comfortable removing your ban at this time, so you /have/ to find somewhere else if you want support.
<bazhang> Juest, well then join some channels suitable for your style.
<bazhang> Juest, as our discussion is at an end, please part the channel
<Juest> any suggestions?
<bazhang> Juest, I made several
<Juest> ummm
<bazhang> good luck
<Juest> how faster is askubuntu for answers?
<bazhang> try it and see
<Juest> umm
<Juest> you guys don't know?
<bazhang> Juest, there is not a single answer. try it and see.
<Juest> :(
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1432 users, 6 overflows, 1438 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1427 users, 11 overflows, 1438 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1421 users, 3 overflows, 1424 limit))
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<rww> I see I missed fun.
<Corey> rww: Indeed.
<rww> damnit, I just remembered I'm not in Xorg. no easy copypaste
 * rww will fix banlist in a couple
<Corey> rww: What needs to be fixed?
<rww> oh, wait, /unban takes banlist numbers, nvm
<Corey> rww: Quite.
<rww> not for quiets, though. can someone grab those useless +q's?
<Corey> rww: Sure.
<rww> thanks :)
<Corey> rww: Scripting is fun.
<Corey> rww: Screenscrape into a file called "quiet", and then  cat quiet | awk '{ print "/mode -q "$7 }'
<rww> !firewall =~ s/  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<bazhang> rabbitear seems to be all noise, no help
<rww> indeed
<rww> acsalaska.net is familiar and dynamic, might want to keep an eye out
<bazhang> wfm
<rww> @comment 41593 unrepentant offtopic comments, backtalk when asked to stop. remove ban on review
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> keyboard driver guy, again
<rww> Terminal_, the guy with the capslock obsession, is back. I forget if they got banned last time
<bazhang> * [__sephiroth] (~wizardken@unaffiliated/cwhizz): asdfjasdlkjfasd  ban dodging in -ot
<rww> what's the BT ID for their cloak ban?
<bazhang> 41195
<bazhang> * [clcto] (~cdw@pool-173-48-154-64.bstnma.fios.verizon.net): cdw   <--- known?
<rww> Terminal_'s another dynamic hostname user, btw >.>
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu clcto slacker-: no chitchat here. take it to offtopic when user said "hi"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> the @mark works fine with [, but chokes on <
<bazhang> * [rabbitear] (~juice@209-112-185-28-rb1.nwc.dsl.dynamic.acsalaska.net): Juice just ban dodged then quit
<bazhang> * [rabbitear] (~juice@209-112-185-28-rb1.nwc.dsl.dynamic.acsalaska.net): Juice
<bazhang> how?
<bazhang> ah, never removed.
<rww> they told me to bam them, not kickbam them.
<bazhang> yep. my bad
<bazhang> <aspieangry> i am cornholio
<bazhang> that IP has tons of ban evaders and other unpleasantness
<rww> yay IPv6
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cyphaw said: ubottu: my sound is working fine with everything else actually
<IdleOne> that is not what my sound is
<rww> your sound isn't working fine with everything else actually?
<IdleOne> correct
<bazhang> why are people ignoring suggestions, and insisting on the wrong packages
<bazhang> they have the bot on /ignore?
<rww> summer break is awesome
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> guest888etc is being deliberately obtuse?
<rww> either way, this silliness is done as far as I'm concerned
<rww> When #ubuntu gets very ridiculous, I often step back and stop paying attention because it annoys me. This makes me feel bad because I feel like I know what I'm doing and leaving further reduces the sanity in there. It's a no-win situation for me.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> time to take a break at that point
<rww> I just got back from a break ;(
<bazhang> not that kind of break
<rww> !nickspam > h
 * pleia2 hugs rww 
<bazhang> wow. he's nickspamming the entire alphabet
<rww> bazhang: I think they stopped.
<rww> or not
<jussi> rww: don't feel bad, Its much better that you take the step back route than getting frustrated and burnt out, which often leads to errors in judgement. Also, please, if you still have the feelingthat we do not ahve enough operators in any channel, send the IRCC a mail. Ops are not just there as police peoples, but also to help keep the channel sane and safe without using operator privs. SO if you think we need more, please let us know.
<rww> jussi: I don't think it's something we can cure by throwing more operators at it at this point, unless we want to start mandatory vacation rotations ;)
<rww> I don't have a solution, though.
<rww> (and it's rather likely the bug is in my firmware rather than the channel)
<jussi> rww: yeah, its a knotty problem. But please, do keep taking a break when you need it, and don't feel bad for doing it.
<tsimpson> bazhang: about @mark, [ is a valid character in nicks, where [foo] and foo are distinct but both valid nicks on IRC. when you @mark with a nick inside [] (like output from /whois) the bot just sees a valid nick, not a nick wrapped in square-brackets. this makes a mark no [foo]!*@* rather than foo!whatever@whatever
<tsimpson> just thought I'd clarify how it works
<bazhang> tsimpson, thanks, just saw the glitch with > but not [
<tsimpson> probably down to the fact that < and > are both invalid characters for nicks
<tsimpson> all of []`_^{}| and a-zA-Z are valid at the start of nicks
<bazhang> heh nice
<tsimpson> adding '-' and 0-9 after the first character
<Flannel> A face to begin a nick!
<tsimpson> I have seen people with "ascii-art" nicks, so yeah
<tsimpson> oh, I forgot '\' too
<rww> reports of on-join spam by Cindyy in #ubuntu from two people. my webchat isn't triggering it
<bazhang> nothing here either
<Tm_T> will try
<rww> maybe they stopped when they got pinged in-channel, iono
<Tm_T> nothing for me either
<Tm_T> maybe I should have spoken something
<rww> I spoke something :|
<rww> and the first thing Matic`Makovec said was !kick Cindyy
<ubottu> psycho_oreos called the ops in #ubuntu (Cindyy is onjoin spamming)
<Myrtti> rww: we lubs u ♥
<elky> rww, be you trolling me before with your vacation roster suggestion? :P
<Tm_T> vacation rotation... I thought we did that already, me being permanently put aside (;
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, smb said: !no kernel-mainline is <reply> Information and binaries of the upstream mainline kernels are found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Myrtti> [12:41] < Zacheous> what would you tell someone that got EFFED by someone givving them an .sh that had  "chmod -R 666 /" in it?
<Myrtti> I'm going for a shower, I don't have any helpful advice for him :-(
<Myrtti> oh well
<oCean> we got even a thanks for nothing!
<Myrtti> innit nice
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from cordoval)
<ikonia> are there any -women ops free
<Gary> I'm about, but not named specifically on the access list
<LjL> Gary: how goes
<ikonia> ahhh Gary you live !
<Myrtti> ohai
<Gary> hai
<Myrtti> anything that needs adressing with?
<Myrtti> specifically with logs
<Myrtti> details in pm if necessary
<ikonia> ah, it's fine, she's shut up with sexism crap now
 * Myrtti raises an eyebrow
<knome> Myrtti, only one? :P
<Myrtti> yup
<Tm_Tr> may I raise one armhair?
<Tm_T> no, you may not
<knome> lol
<bazhang> orionic onion
<highvoltage> that's when a onion is part of a row of onions?
<ikonia> Almtesh's question is reasonable for #ubuntu right ?
<bazhang> glenn is glda19 with the thunderbird PPA and lightning beta issues of many days
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and he agreed to stop asking about it
<ikonia> glenn_: do you remember the conversation we had yesterday in this channel where you agreed to stop asking about unsupported software in #ubuntu ?
<glenn_> yes
<ikonia> ok - so why are you again asking about it in #ubuntu
<glenn_> the only querstion is how can i add two version of tb in ubuntu noting more
<ikonia> glenn_: did we or did we not agree that the thunderbird 5 stuff was not available in ubuntu beyond testing and the correct channel was #ubuntu-mozillateam ?
<glenn_> yes
<ikonia> ok - so again, why are you in #ubuntu asking about it again
<ikonia> you know the correct channel, we spoke about it yesterday, you where also in the correct channel yesterday, so why now just ignore what we spoke about
<glenn_> did you understand the question  what i ask
<ikonia> yes, how can you have multiple thunderbird versions on your machine at the same time
<ikonia> glenn_: and as one of those versions is thunderbird 5 from the PPA or from a different source, we told you "it's not supported" and gave you the correct resources to ask for help/support/advice in
<ikonia> you agreed to stop asking about it
<glenn_> i can ask the same question for other program why ban
<ikonia> glenn_: are you trying to install 2 stable and supported thunderbird versions on your ubuntu machine ?
<glenn_> yesq
<ikonia> glenn_: really, which versions ?
<glenn_> stop it
<glenn_> i'm sik of it
<ikonia> no, I'm asking a question, you've just said you're tyring to install 2 stable versions, which versions ?
<glenn_> leav it
<ikonia> glenn_: and I'm sick of having to ask you to stop asking about unsupported software
<ikonia> I banned you yesterday and you agreed to stop, I removed the ban and you've just gone back to asking about it
<glenn_> I'm tired of me having to answer for every question I ask
<glenn_> i'm tired
<elky> You wouldn't have to answer here now if you'd followed the directions provided previously.
<ikonia> glenn_: I think it best you take a break from usuing #ubuntu for a while (you're welcome to use the other channels)
<glenn_> i'm tired
<IdleOne> glenn_: for help with thunderbird 5 on Ubuntu #ubuntu-mozillateam is the proper place to ask.
<ikonia> glenn_: come back when you feel you agree to stop asking about unsupported software and stick to it
<glenn_> always ban bban
<ikonia> IdleOne: he knows, he's in there, this was explained yesteday, hence why this is now a straight ban
<glenn_> it's supported stuf
<ikonia> glenn_: ok - so we'll leave it there then,
<ikonia> glenn_: it's not
<glenn_> it is
<glenn_> bye
<ikonia> we've been through this, so lets not waste any more time
<ikonia> bye
<glenn_> go to hell
<popey>  /106
<popey> bah!
<ikonia> ok
<elky> Heh.
<elky> I think that ban will stay for a while.
<ikonia> I would understand the furstation if there was no where to get help, but mozilla team was great with him yesteday
<Myrtti> sad part is that if he hadn't installed it from the ppa, the advice would be trivial to give
<ikonia> yesterday
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> AFAIK
<rww> elky: it may have occured to me that that topic has come up before :P
 * h00k facepalms
<Pici> eh?
<h00k> eh.
<rww> LjL: oh. lol.
<LjL> sorry, i have to go! bbl
<LjL> rww: come back
<rww> on the positive side, we're now ineligible for #ubuntu-ops ops for a while under your plan :P
<LjL> speak for yourself sensei
<rww> oh, boo
<ikonia> a lot of people's friends seem to shutdown their computers in the middle of a major OS version upgrade, why is this ?
<h00k> ikonia: mean friends :(
<ikonia> seems to happen a massive ammount
<rww> they then come on IRC and insult everyone
<qin> Am I voiced?
<knome> tota
<knome> errmmmm
<knome> totally wrong window...
<Flannel> tota to you too!
<rww> Am I voiced?
<genii-around> Apparently
<bazhang> why do people never understand the word "unsupported"? people say it, and they continue asking for help
<popey> bazhang: because it has numerous meanings
<popey> unsupported = get lost we actively refuse to support that
<bazhang> popey, not following you
<popey> unsupported = do that and if it breaks you get to keep the pieces
<popey> they are different
<bazhang> this guy wants to mix stuff from oneiric repos with natty
<bazhang> 'help my break my system'
<bazhang> err me
<popey> heh
<popey> well, it's his system ☺
<popey> s/his/their/
<bazhang> yep. and he's been informed he's on his own, but keeps asking for help to do it.
<bazhang> 'where's the poisoned chalice?' 'hand it to me, please'
 * IdleOne offers bazhang a cup of wine
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-09
<bazhang> any clue what kierge just asked?
<bazhang> set permissions without sudo. sounds like thats not going to happen
<bazhang> Arch_NME, hi
<Arch_NME> sup
<bazhang> Arch_NME, how can we help you today
<Arch_NME> lol, guess
<Arch_NME> or wait you probably don't remember me sorry
<Arch_NME> I forgot I was going under another nick the other day
<Arch_NME> anyway, I'd just like to be unbanned from the main #ubuntu channel
<bazhang> what nick
<Arch_NME> just doug I think
<Arch_NME> banned for asking about new zealand, that guy, that's me
<Arch_NME> remember?
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> then went off in the -offtopic channel, right?
<Arch_NME> I don't know about went off
<Arch_NME> but yeah I hung around there and was a dick to people for a while
<bazhang> that would be what I meant
<Arch_NME> anyway...
<Arch_NME> yeah, I was told 48 hours
<Arch_NME> so...
<bazhang> Arch_NME, never saw any support issues from you , what's the need to get back into #ubuntu
<bazhang> you were just asking about NZ the whole time, and giving people a hard time
<Arch_NME> jsut for asking support questions
<rww> Wait, when did you get banned?
<Arch_NME> idk, a while back like two or three weeks ago
<rww> oh, okay. never mind :)
 * rww thought you meant a couple of days ago and was confused
<Arch_NME> no I asked to be unbanned a couple of days ago
<Arch_NME> and was told by idleone wait 48 more hours
<Arch_NME> bazhang, you not sastisfied with that answer would you like the specific question I have on my mind to day
<Arch_NME> ?
<bazhang> Arch_NME, I just recall when you first came here to be unbanned you were quite abrasive, then when refused, went to -ot channel and continued til a multitude of people had to warn you to stop. How can we be certain you wont immediately start that if allowed back into #ubuntu ?
<Arch_NME> bazhang, umm, if I do you can jsut ban me again you know, the channel is moderated and it's only a mouse click away
<Arch_NME> bazhang, I would remind you that I was banned for a relatively minor offensive originally
<Arch_NME> it's not like I was going in the channel trolling or being an asshole
<Arch_NME> I asked a simple question that was off topic
<Arch_NME> then I did it again after beign warned not to
<bazhang> Arch_NME, thats not what the logs say.
<Arch_NME> yes it is
<Arch_NME> that's eactly what the log says we have been over this whole thing
<bazhang> Arch_NME, okay. well not comfortable with unbanning you at this point in time.
<Arch_NME> you said jsut wait 48 hours
<Arch_NME> wtf?
<bazhang> yep. and then come back here to discuss.
<Arch_NME> why are you being like this isn't it a little much
<bazhang> !guidelines | Arch_NME please have a read again
<ubottu> Arch_NME please have a read again: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Arch_NME> I already read it
<bazhang> !coc | Arch_NME and this too please
<ubottu> Arch_NME and this too please: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Arch_NME> what do you think I don't know?
<Arch_NME> well?
<bazhang> Arch_NME, your current attitude does not lend much confidence that you would be amenable to moderation in the main channel.
<Arch_NME> you reap what you sow
<bazhang> ?
<Arch_NME> I came in here and nicely asked to be unbanned
<Arch_NME> you refused
<Arch_NME> you expect me to be nice to you after that?
<bazhang> Arch_NME, if there is nothing else at this time, please part the channel
<Arch_NME> nothign else?
<Arch_NME> excuse me?
<bazhang> Arch_NME, let me be 100% clear
<Arch_NME> why are you cutting me off in th middle of a conversasion
<bazhang> Arch_NME, you will NOT be unbanned at this time.
<Arch_NME> that would be nice
<Arch_NME> and the reason being?
<bazhang> as such, there is really nothing left to discuss.
<Arch_NME> I have not groveled enough?
<Arch_NME> yes, I need to know what to do to sastisfy you master
<bazhang> as per the /topic please don't idle here. thanks very much.
<Arch_NME> I'm not idling I'm discyussing an issue
<Arch_NME> you like an immatturechild seem to jsut want to refuse to talk about it
<bazhang> Arch_NME, what is left to say. Please tell me.
<Arch_NME> I jsut did
<Arch_NME> what do you need to be sastified?
<Arch_NME> satisfied*
<bazhang> someone who does not immediately start calling names and making threats would be a good start.
<Arch_NME> threats?
<bazhang> there is no unban *on demand*
<Arch_NME> what ability to I have to threaten you let alone even make a threat
<bazhang> you reap what you sow seemed threatening.
<Arch_NME> that was an answer to your question you asked just before
<Arch_NME> it might that people were rude to me and I was rude back
<Arch_NME> sorry if that confused you but it was not a threat
<bazhang> Arch_NME, please. this is not a debate. You will not be unbanned at this point in time.
<Arch_NME> understood?
<bazhang> yes, that's fine.
<Arch_NME> so it's not an automatic ask to be unbanned channel
<Arch_NME> and it's not a debate
<Arch_NME> hwo are things supposed to work exactly because I'm confused
<bazhang> Arch_NME, we ask people to discuss why they were banned before removal of said bans.
<Arch_NME> okay... and is that not what we are doing here?
<bazhang> it's a very large channel, and moderating it so everyone can use this shared resource is of paramount concern.
<Arch_NME> ok
<bazhang> as such, making sure people understand the channel guidelines is a very big issue.
<Arch_NME> if someone else hasan issue at this time I'll step saide until later
<Arch_NME> what do you think I don't understand about the general guidelines?
<bazhang> why you were banned, first of all.
<Arch_NME> Iknow exactly was I was banned
<Arch_NME> why*
<bazhang> for repeatedly ignoring others asking you to stay on topic.
<Arch_NME> I'm not phrasing a certain way to make you policies sound ridiculous
<Arch_NME> yes
<Arch_NME> that's correct
<Arch_NME> why would you think I didn't know that
<bazhang> when that became an issue, ie, you became unpleasant to them, you were removed and banned.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-nz is where you would find people from New Zealand.
<Arch_NME> as we discussed the other day I went there and it was empty at the time
<Arch_NME> also as we discussed the other day I don't care anymore about finding anyone from NZ
<bazhang> there are 18 users there currently
<Arch_NME> also, as we discussed the other day and today I realize that the channel is jsut for ubuntu support realted question ONLY
<bazhang> so #ubuntu-offtopic or use alis to search for -nz channels
<Arch_NME> as I stated I'm not concerned with new zealand or that channel at thistimeand I know how to search but thatnk you for trying to be helpful
<bazhang> np
<Arch_NME> but we are getting off the current topic
<bazhang> indeed
<bazhang> if you are only just realizing *today* that #ubuntu is support only, I suggest you re-read the code of conduct and guidelines yet again.
<Arch_NME> anyway... so you understand that I understand the first point about only asking ubuntu support related question yes?
<Arch_NME> I am not only jsut realizing that today I knew that all along
<Arch_NME> I knew it before I made the offense
<Arch_NME> I knew it whenI came it here and said that what I had done wrong and when I came in here today and said it again
<Arch_NME> is that the issue that you honestly think I don't know that?
<bazhang> Arch_NME, well, the issue is unchanged. you wont be unbanned at this point in time.
<Arch_NME> unchanged from what?
<Arch_NME> and whywon't I be unbanned at this time?
<bazhang> from what was said some 20 minutes ago. about not being unbanned
<Arch_NME> are there reasons behind your decision?
<bazhang> that has been made amply clear, I won't rehash it.
<Arch_NME> so that's a eys there are reasons
<Arch_NME> you state you reason is I don't know why I was banned
<IdleOne> We believe you when you say you know the rules and that you understand why you were banned. The issue is we don't believe you care or that you will follow the rules. IMO
<bazhang> Arch_NME, the discussion has come to an end. you were repeatedly offtopic and unpleasant to those asking you to stop in #ubuntu .
<Arch_NME> IdleOne, now what makes you say that?
<bazhang> IdleOne, I got this
<IdleOne> sure thing.
<Arch_NME> okay and so I'm banned forever then bazhang?
<bazhang> Arch_NME, there are rarely perma-bans.
<Arch_NME> cus jsut say so and I'll stop bothering
<Arch_NME> will is this one or is it not?
<bazhang> Arch_NME, just to give a hint, bit of advice, if you are so amenable
<Arch_NME> hint?
<Arch_NME> are we playign a game?
<bazhang> how to proceed in future
<Arch_NME> that is the direct question I asked you
<Arch_NME> so yes, I'm interested int he answer
<bazhang> nope, no game. just a bit of advice if you wish to hear it.
<Arch_NME> yeah, go ahead
<Arch_NME> well?
<bazhang> #ubuntu is a shared resource.
<bazhang> being on topic is of paramount importance, thus the existence of the offtopic channel
<Arch_NME> I actually do understand that
<bazhang> thats good.
<Arch_NME> it's a very busy channel and is barely legible when it's on topic
<bazhang> indeed.
<Arch_NME> I've stated that I understand this
<bazhang> and being helpful and pleasant to others is of significant importance as well.
<Arch_NME> I've also stated that I will not get off topic in the future
<Arch_NME> I'm normally very helpful and pleasant
<bazhang> Arch_NME, just a moment please
<bazhang> os2mac, hi
<Arch_NME> anyway... as I stated before you know it's petty easy to just ban me again
<Arch_NME> a few mouse clicks should the need arise
<bazhang> lets revisit this again in 24 hours.
<Arch_NME> we've drug this discussion about this incident out over several hours on two seperate days
<Arch_NME> isn't enough enoguh
<Arch_NME> why?
<bazhang> so please rejoin in 24 hours time, and we can go forward from there.
<Arch_NME> what will be different in 24 hours time
<Arch_NME> will you have put me in my place by then
<Arch_NME> will I have learned to bow and grovel properly before you mighty one
<Arch_NME> please
<Arch_NME> lets not make this a personal thing
<Arch_NME> sorry for breaking the rules I'll follow them in the future
<Arch_NME> if I don't it's hardly a chore to rememdy the situation
<Arch_NME> again it's not like I came in purposefully trolling or making trouble
<Arch_NME> just asked an offtopic question as I was desperateat the time to talk to someone from NZ
<bazhang> Arch_NME, then waiting for 24 hours is not a big issue.
<Arch_NME> which I do understand is bad
<Arch_NME> as I have said
<Arch_NME> what will 24 hours bring though?
<Arch_NME> really?
<bazhang> depends on you.
<Arch_NME> are we going to go through this whole charade again
<Arch_NME> I'm not going to change
<Arch_NME> I promise you
<bazhang> hopefully not.
<Arch_NME> I don't think I'm being such an unreasonable person right nwo though
<knome> i don't think bazhang is being unreasonable either
<Arch_NME> not totally no
<Arch_NME> but somewhat yes
<bazhang> Arch_NME, well, there is really nothing else to say at this time. please re-visit in 24 hrs time
<knome> please stop the senseless debate please
<Arch_NME> it won't be anymore sensible tommrow
<Arch_NME> lets jstu get it over with for good now
<bazhang> Arch_NME, please part the channel.
<Arch_NME> makea decision one way or the other
<Arch_NME> banned forever or unban now
<Arch_NME> is that so much to ask
<Arch_NME> I'd like to to make a decision first please
<Arch_NME> I'll take it fine and go either way
<Arch_NME> no hard feelings
<bazhang> Arch_NME, not at this time.
<Arch_NME> just stop the games though and say one way or the other so this can be done with
<Arch_NME> that's very immature of you bazhang, really
<Arch_NME> there is no need to make this personal
<knome> Arch_NME, please leave the channel
<Arch_NME> and put you ego into it
<Arch_NME> banned forever then is that you final answer?
<knome> IdleOne, thanks
<bazhang> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> don't thank me. I was hoping he would get the clue and part instead he insisted on digging deeper
<knome> bazhang, and sorry for interrupting :)
<bazhang> knome, I appreciate the help :)
<knome> np :)
<knome> when the discussion starts to be in the hour scale and it's pretty much yes-no-yes-no, it's become way too far already...
<bazhang> knome, you know about -ops-team channel , right?
<knome> bazhang, ermm, i suppose i do. i'm op in #xubuntu and #xubuntu-devel only, though
<bazhang> knome, heh ok
<knome> just chiming in the discussions only when it starts to be totally senseless/not leading anywhere
<knome> if that's discouraged, i might as well stop that :)
<bazhang> unity can be uninstalled?
<rww> yes, if you're okay with removing ubuntu-desktop metapackage (see also !ubuntu-desktop)
<bazhang> * [ParadigmUltra] (~kvirc@6532216hfc242.tampabay.res.rr.com): Paradigm
<bazhang> terminal_ perhaps?
<rww> how are they linked?
<bazhang> <ParadigmUltra> !sdrawkcab gnipyt m'I nosaer emos roF ,mU
<rww> oh, they're both silly people with keyboard "issues"
<bazhang> which went away immediately
 * rww shrugs
<IdleOne> is it bad I can read that?
<rww> no, I can too
<ladder99> chanserv i have a problem
<rww> ladder99: hello. I take it you're hear about your inability to talk in #ubuntu?
<rww> wow. here **
<ladder99> yes
<ladder99> rww
<ladder99> i am new to linux know a little unix
<rww> alrighty. one second and I'll look into it and see what's going on
<ladder99> i did nothing wrong i believe
<ladder99> i am here to explore and learn
<rww> Alrighty. It appears that you were quieted because you were talking about things in #ubuntu that aren't on-topic for there.
<ladder99> so i am banned
<rww> #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support and nothing else, and we enforce that rule rather strictly because so many people need technical support and things get confusing otherwise. Does that make sense?
<ladder99> for trying to learn and be friendly
<rww> You're quieted, but I'm going to let you talk again if you're okay with what I'm saying.
<ladder99> im trying to translate unix into linux
<ladder99> i have found the forum helpful
<rww> ladder99: Please work with me here. #ubuntu is strictly for Ubuntu technical support. If you're okay with only using it for Ubuntu technical support, I will remove your block in there.
<ladder99> i will look at the protocol and conduct myself accordingly
<ladder99> thank you
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> There's the link, in case you don't already have it. I'll remove the quiet now; please be aware that if you start talking about things other than Ubuntu technical support again, it will be reapplied.
<ladder99> im just a novice sorry
<rww> We've all been there, and I know #ubuntu and our rules can be a bit confusing and overwhelming :)
<ladder99> well hope to make friends and discuss linux a great opeating system
<rww> #ubuntu-offtopic may be a good place for that. It's for chit chat instead of support :)
<ladder99> i will try to take chit chat to PM
<ladder99> sorry
<rww> Anyways, you should be able to talk again in #ubuntu. Please only use it for Ubuntu technical support, and feel free to come back here if you have any questions.
<rww> questions about channel rules **
<ladder99> that made me feel like dirt
<ladder99> being muted
<rww> As I understand it, bazhang attempted to contact you about it in PM at the time. It's unfortunate that it couldn't be sorted out at the time.
<rww> We don't like setting mutes either, to be honest. Much better to just get things back on track :)
<ladder99> rww how do ignore the sign on and quit
<rww> ladder99: you're on xchat?
<ladder99> #ubuntu
<rww> !quietxchat
<ubottu> To disable joins and parts from being displayed in all future channels you join, type /set irc_conf_mode 1 . To apply this setting to all current channels, type /gui apply. To disable the prints for only certain channels, right click on the channel tab and click Settings -> Hide Join/Part Messages
<ladder99> do this in terminal
<ladder99> ??
<rww> no, do it in the box you're typing in right now :)
<ladder99> no i see right click on the group
<ladder99> rww how long have you been studying linux
<rww> ladder99: over a decade
<ladder99> according to the code of conduct do i PM you
<rww> No thanks. I don't do PM very often :(
<ladder99> i have questions about the firewall
<rww> I don't do support in PM, sorry.
<ladder99> and how backslash and piping translate from unix
<ladder99> okay nevermind just trying to learn
<ubottu> Someguy2 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<rww> PMing user about this ^
<aabbccdwe>  Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)
<Flannel> aabbccdwe: Let me take a look.
<Flannel> Alright, aabbccdwe, please try joining again.
<aabbccdwe> what is Special in this channel?
<Flannel> aabbccdwe: in which channel?
<aabbccdwe> ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> #ubuntu is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> <ledjo> can CLI use windows wlan drivers?  <-- does that make sense? ndiswrapper?
<tsimpson> I guess so
<ikonia> oCean: bought a laptop from the source goodwill ?
<oCean> how could he know this? hehe
<ikonia> what is the source goodwill ?
<oCean> I think he means goodwill retail (charity)
<ikonia> ahhhhhh
<oCean> goods (sometimes 2nd hand etc) are donated to goodwill, then sold for a small price
<ikonia> yeah, that makes sense
<bazhang> perhaps time to reinstate : this is not a support channel in -ot topic
<ikonia> people have stupid /part messages
<ikonia> what idiot really thinks that
<ikonia> Windows is just a more buggy version of Mac OS X]
<gartral> i have a suggestion for floodbot: add a 10~second wait between the flood warning and a kick, that way users can actually read the warning before they get dropped, as an example ubuntufreak21 just got kicked for flooding, but probably didn't have a chance too read the warning... some IRC apps tend too close the channel on a kick/ban
<gartral> and perhaps PM the offending user instead of posting in channel, that way it's there for a while and can "sink in"
<ikonia> he wasn't kicked
<ikonia> he was just muted
<gartral> ahh, i was under the impression that floodbots kick a flooding user
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just muted
<gartral> i see
<ikonia> hello os2mac
<gartral> ok, well thank you for clearing that up
<ikonia> gartral: no sweat
<ikonia> os2mac: hello ?
<os2mac> sorry... I need to delete this room from my auto start menu... I don't have an issue
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> LjL: I didn't see the language, thank you
<oCean> ikonia: the mount -o only uses comma separated list of options
<ikonia> what did I tell him to do
<ikonia> I'll last it
<ikonia> ahh, a space
<ikonia> people want / ask such silly things
<ikonia> they have no idea why they want to do things, but want to do them
<ikonia> oCean: ban him
<ikonia> kline him
<oCean> hehe
<ikonia> execute him
<oCean> we should
<oCean> unbelievable
<ikonia> something terrible needs to happen
<oCean> ikonia: come on, tell him about awk
<oCean> all of its possibilities
<ikonia> ooh, ok, I'll start a fire
<rww> bazhang: #ubuntu-offtopic's /topic already states that it isn't a support channel.
<ikonia> hello rcmaehl
<rcmaehl> Forgot this channel existed
<ikonia> oh, well, how can we help ?
<rcmaehl> I just came here to see if that person would try to appeal his ban.
<ikonia> well, it's not a side show, so we don't really allow people to watch discussions like that
<rcmaehl> ok
<rcmaehl> I'll leave
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> that's just a red rag
<Myrtti> besides
<Myrtti> WHICH BAN
<Myrtti> oh that
<ikonia> I'm out for the night the channel is filled with people who can't follow instructions
<ikonia> or don't want to but want to keep moaning that it doesn't ork
<oCean> seems to be a trend, lately
<Flannel> I say we just +m the channel and go on vacation for a week.
<guntbert> hi, is blackbuntu supported?
 * guntbert doubts it
<h00k> pretty sure probably not
<h00k> guntbert: negative
<LjL> i'm 100% positive it might or might not be supported
<guntbert> thx h00k
<ubottu> In ubottu, onlineamateur said: !touch is <reply> touch simply "touches" a file or if it doesn't exist creates one
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu spamming a link across multiple channels on the network
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> Ampelbein called the ops in #ubuntu (derEwigeJude)
<bazhang> just a kick or remove with gateway is needed
<IdleOne> I didn't bother to whois before banning
<rww> hrm, Workrave may help to prevent both RSI and getting mad at users
<topyli> IdleOne: :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> thanks
<bazhang> <Bipul> like any one can see his face when he open my website  <--- chat roulette?
<bazhang> yep. thats what he wants
<topyli> i don't think -ot is the place for in-team discussion guys, we have better channels
<bazhang> thats why I exited.
<bazhang> nothing left to say, on my part.
<topyli> i did check the link, there is cursing. true
<topyli> however, i don't see how this escalated
<bazhang> manage the channel as you see fit.
<LjL> i honestly find it ridiculous that one can't post links that happen to contain cusswords
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-10
<LjL> as long as the cusswords aren't the center of it, who cares?
<tonyyarusso> +1
<topyli> i appreciate your stirctness on the guidelines bazhang (absolutely no sarcasm here), but the link was useful and funny too and we can probably use common sense too
<tonyyarusso> Also, !language != NSFW
<bazhang> anyone care to rebut test34 feel free
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> what does msdos have to do with ubuntu installs
<bazhang> <ubuntufreak21> im trying to use unetbootin to load windows 7 onto usb bought there two things i need help on
<bazhang> waiting for : but I have ubuntu on another computer!!1
<rww> not even going to bother pointing out that SHA-1 also has security flaws.
<bazhang> thanks for that rww
<rww> np
<rww> another example of people ignoring the concept of "not supported here" :(
<bazhang> that being an extreme example
<Flannel> Well, losing USB support in Ubuntu is ontopic.  But I'm a bit confused at what he was doing when he lost USB support
<rww> it's probably just not mounting because of a failed attempt to get an ISO onto it
<bazhang> he never lost usb support. he could not use unetbootin to make a windows 7 iso boot correctly, of which ##windows has many suggestions , not involving unetbootin that work
<Flannel> This is likely, except it sounds like he was trying to boot to two USB drives, which after rebooting to Ubuntu, wouldn't cause that.  Of course, the "I did A, B, then C" was as clear as mud.
<rww> Flannel: well, now's your time to shine if you're curious about it :P
<ikonia> I thought firefox 5 had been pushed to 10.04 too ?
<Tm_T> it is IIRC
<ikonia> backports ?
<Tm_T> I actually don't know
<Tm_T> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Firefox&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Tm_T> apparently only natty
<ikonia> that's what I saw, but I was sure it was in 10.04 now too
<ikonia> guess I'm wrong
<Tm_T> it should be, considering it's the only(?) supported version
<oCean> oneiric comes with ff6?
<Tm_T> yup
<ikonia> it's not even stable is it ?
<Tm_T> not yet, but it will be by the time of Oneiric
<ikonia> seems bonkers to build a release around a product that may/may not be stable at release time
<Tm_T> ikonia: Firefox is doing scheduled releases
<Tm_T> so it will be stable release by the time
<ikonia> so it's %100 guarenteed to be stable ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: it's stable release, and it's the one that is supported by upstream
<Tm_T> "Mozilla expects to release Firefox 6 on August, 16th."
<ikonia> expects
<ikonia> is the key word
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> mid august, there's good two months before the Oneirics
<Tm_T> per this current pace, it could be there's Firefox 7 out by that time
<ikonia> utter garbage
<ikonia> the expection on people to upgrade versions like this
<ikonia> and the plan of building stable OS distributions on in development projects
<topyli> they'll never get businesses to use firefox now
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> same way it's hard to justify ubuntu
<ikonia> and fedora
<Tm_T> apparently the plan is to have new version out very 6 weeks
<Tm_T> s/very/every/
<ikonia> comical
<ikonia> you can see #ubuntu now "is firefox 12 available for 8.04 yet" ?
<Tm_T> see, this is why you all should use Konqueror instead
<ikonia> even from a windows point of view, where software upgrades at not really locked into your OS version, every 6 weeks is a joke for a home user
<ikonia> it's bad enough with the adobe flash and acrobat updates, I can't imagine a browser needing that level of update
<Tm_T> ikonia: Chrome?
<ikonia> I don't use it
<topyli> chrome is not a viable option for a distro that values freedom anyway. chromium maybe, if it's possible to support one version for as long as ubuntu needs
<topyli> let's just switch to epiphany already and be done with it :)
<Tm_T> topyli: ye, chrome/chromium is doing this "rabid release cycle" too, so they're on the same boat with Firefox
<ikonia> IE looks more of a sensible choice with each new direction these projects are taken
<topyli> people tell me it's a pretty good browser these days too
<Tm_T> it's not
<ikonia> seems ok to me
<topyli> it's a tad non-free though :)
<Tm_T> it's better than what it has been, but still, there's serious usability issues
<ikonia> I don't find it much better/worse than firefox at the moment
<ikonia> the rubbish activeX style stuff is still there but as a general browser, it doesn't seem bad
<Tm_T> ikonia: different usecases and experiences, ye it works for basic usage I suppose
<ikonia> Tm_T: as a dumb browser for rendering html, it seems more than fine now
<ikonia> for more - it's not good
<ikonia> but then, the other are also not good at the moment
<oCean> !addppa is <reply> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ubottu> I'll remember that, oCean
<oCean> !ppa is <sed> /$/ See also !addppa/
<ubottu> I'll remember that oCean
<Tm_T> a jolly person in #k
<oCean> sigh
<bazhang> ubuntufreak21 was the one asking earlier how to use unetbootin to get win7 iso to flash key
<ikonia> I'm getting fed up with him now
<bazhang> he's purposefully wasting time, it appears. he's been told many times its umount and not unmount
<ikonia> agreed
<ikonia> hence why he's gone
<ikonia> it's not fair on others who are paying attention and not getting the time he's getting
<ubuntufreak21> im sorry for misspelling in didnt copy or past sudo part rifght
<ubuntufreak21> my typing is horrible
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: it wasn't just misstyping
<ikonia> you where activly not following instruction
<ikonia> you where told to do /media/$disk
<ikonia> you did /dev/$disk
<ikonia> you where told "sudo" you did "udo" more than once
<ikonia> you where told umount, you did "unmount" multiple times
<ikonia> it is not fair on people that you are getting this level of attention and ignoring it
<ikonia> you where told the disk needed to be unmounted, yet you continued with it mounted
<ikonia> I suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com and get an understanding for the basicis of using ubuntu
<ikonia> it will help you when you actually need to get help
<ubuntufreak21> im sorry i misstyped sudo
<ubuntufreak21> my bad
<ikonia> I think you need to re-read what I've just typed
<ikonia> it wasn't just sudo
<ikonia> it was your whole attitude of not paying attention
<ubuntufreak21> i typed in exactly what you said and ubuntufreak21@Joshua-AOD255E:~$ sudo unmount /dev /Kingston
<ubuntufreak21> [sudo] password for ubuntufreak21:
<ubuntufreak21> sudo: unmount: command not found
<ubuntufreak21> ubuntufreak21@Joshua-AOD255E:~$
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: please stop and listen
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: it wasn't just that 1 instance
<ubuntufreak21> ok?
<ikonia> and that is NOT what I told you to type
<ubuntufreak21> no i typed both
<ikonia> so again, I'm explaining that I had to remove you from the channel as you where just wasting peoples time and could end up doing damage to your system by not following the instructions given to you
<ubuntufreak21> youre not listening
<ikonia> I assure you I am
<ikonia> what I suggest you do is read https://help.ubuntu.com get a basic feel of how ubuntu works
<ikonia> that way when you next come back for help you'll be able to participate better
<ubuntufreak21> i typed in first sudo mount/media/$kingston it didnt work then i tried the other one it didnt work
<ubuntufreak21> so i typed both okay
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: look, I'm not going to get into this further, you where not typing the commands given to you
<ikonia> multiple people where correcting you and you just kept re-typing the same wrong things, that can be dangerous
<ikonia> it's also not fair on the other channel members that the level of attention you where getting was hogging the channel and you where still not listening, there are others who need help
<ikonia> so again, take a little time to read through https://help.ubuntu.com it will give you the basics of how to use ubuntu
<ubuntufreak21> ubuntufreak21@Joshua-AOD255E:~$ sudo mount/media/$Kingston
<ubuntufreak21> sudo: mount/media/: command not found
<ikonia> please stop typign that
<ubuntufreak21> ok
<ikonia> infact, please leave this channel now
<ubuntufreak21> sorry
<ikonia> take a few days out of #ubuntu to read the documentation
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: please come back to #ubuntu in a few days and we'll look at removing your ban, I also notice you've joined #ubuntu-server please don't start asking for desktop support in there
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: could you please repond that understand, or say if you're not clear on anything
<ikonia> ubuntufreak21: as you're not responding I'm going to ask you to leave the channel now as we have a rule of not idling in the channel so others can get help when they need it
<ikonia> @bansearch bruenig
<ubottu> No matches found for bruenig!~root@ip70-179-123-171.dc.dc.cox.net in any channel
<LjL> arch person
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> banned many times, just checking there wasn't an active one as he appears to have changed isp
<ubuntufreak21> hello?
<Tm_T> ikonia: ^
<ubuntufreak21> hey why kind of things can this channel talk about/
<Tm_T> ubuntufreak21: see the channel topic
<ubuntufreak21> i like to report abuse from #ubuntu server
<Tm_T> yes?
<ubuntufreak21> they like to argue and arent very helpful at explaining things
<Tm_T> that's not abuse
<ubuntufreak21> they banned me like six times because they think they are right
<ubuntufreak21> one even said i was stupid
<Tm_T> as far as I can see, you were not banned in #ubuntu-server
<ubuntufreak21> they kicked me off the server
<ubuntufreak21> using ubottu
<Tm_T> I see no logs of that either, unfortunately
<ubuntufreak21> because they are gopod
<ubuntufreak21> good
<Tm_T> and ubottu isn't capable of kicking anyone
<Tm_T> I see
<oCean> rcmaehl: what can we do for you?
<rcmaehl> >.<
<oCean> yes?
<rcmaehl> Forgot to remove this channel from my autojoins
<rcmaehl> sorry
<oCean> right
<popey> Tm_T: he didnt mention #ubuntu-server, he said #ubuntu server, ie. the irc
<popey> (an hour late I know)
<Tm_T> ah
<ikonia> it's hard to know what he was genuinly talking about
<ikonia> as he is in #ubuntu-server
<Tm_T> that's why I assumed it was about that
<popey> ah okay
<popey> sorry
<Tm_T> considering he talked entirely different thing than the past discussion about #ubuntu
<ikonia> popey: you could be right
<Tm_T> only he knows, if even
<ikonia> it's just really hard to know
<popey> heh
<popey> sorry, don't let me waste more time on it
 * Tm_T huggles all
<IdleOne> I read that as he was talking about #ubuntu-server aslso. confusion seemed to be on both sides there
<IdleOne> also*
<oCean> mintacious21: hello, how can we help?
<ikonia> mintacious21: please don't try to ban dodge by changing your nickname
<ikonia> you are banned as ubuntufreak21
<ikonia> mintacious21: it was explained to you earlier to take a few days away from #ubuntu and read https://help.ubuntu.com to get a basic understanding of ubuntu
<ikonia> is there a reason you've tried to rejoin the channel ?
<ikonia> mintacious21: if you wish to remain in this channel you need to respond to questions or state your business
<mintacious21> I changed my name because i am waiting for someone to log in for help i dont want to associate with you because your mean
<ikonia> then please leave this channel
<mintacious21> im waiting for impiza if he does come on because he is helpful kind courteous
<ikonia> mintacious21: you can't wait in this channel
<mintacious21> we private message
<ikonia> mintacious21: ok - then please leave THIS channel
<mintacious21> bye freakadeaks!
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops mintacious21 ubuntufreak21 changing nicks to get around ban, poor attitude still
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<__sephiroth> hello
<ikonia> __sephiroth: welcome to the home of the ubuntu operators, how can we help you
<__sephiroth> i'm looking for an ubuntu op
<__sephiroth> oic... I got banned for telling someone to stfu
<ikonia> we are here
<ikonia> ok
<__sephiroth> I would like to be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic
<__sephiroth> i think the person i told was an op... :(
<ikonia> telling anyone to stfu is unacceptable
<__sephiroth> Anyways I'm very sorry.
<ikonia> __sephiroth: one moment please.
<__sephiroth> alright thanks.
<ikonia> ah yes, it was me you told
<__sephiroth> i knew it.
<ikonia> I asked you pretty reasonable questions and you told me to stfu
<__sephiroth> Well i'm sorry. I was acting strange that day
<ikonia> as I understand it you where a problem before that day
<ikonia> asking about proxies and trying to get around restrictive networks
<__sephiroth> not true.
<__sephiroth> Just mask my ip
<__sephiroth> assume anonymity
<ikonia> well, that's not how the logs come across, you've also been a problem in other ubuntu channels
<__sephiroth> yeah true... I get around.
<ikonia> I think it's best you keep out of #ubuntu-offtopic at this time as you've tried to get around bans before
<__sephiroth> What I never tried to get around bans...
<ikonia> well you've been banned 2 times for telling people to stfu in #ubuntu-offtopic
<__sephiroth> My comp is autocofigured to join ubuntu-offtopic (ubuntu-love)
<ikonia> so I don't think you've quite grasped how to behave
<__sephiroth> idk how i joined those times... honest
<__sephiroth> I thought it was kinda weird but i just ignored it
<ikonia> well, you're behaviour when you where in them was unacceptable, so I think it's best you keep out
<ikonia> I'd suggest removing the autojoin from your computer
<__sephiroth> that's lame.
<__sephiroth> unban me... I've been a ubuntu user since 8.04
<ikonia> how long you've used it means you should know how to behave by now
<ikonia> __sephiroth: look, you've been banned 2 times from #ubuntu-offtopic for telling people to "stfu" - you don't get it that it's not allowed, so I see no benifit to allowing you back in
<__sephiroth> I even installed it without theinternet and had to te\ach myself c++ without a comp because i didn't\ know how to use it.
<__sephiroth> This isn't fair
<ikonia> how does that make your behaviour acceptable
<__sephiroth> I'm just explaining my struggle
<ikonia> I'm just explaining why you are banned
<__sephiroth> fine.
<__sephiroth> q/e
<__sephiroth> w/e
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Wantstolearn)
<Tm_T> good night all
<ikonia> night
<bazhang> mintacious21, how can we help you
<Jordan_U> Was moober allowed back in #ubuntu? (See "moober3")
<Jordan_U> Or maybe I'm misremembering the nick, I thought there was a "moober" that had caused a lot of problems but I can't find any reference in the BT.
<bazhang> hoober
<Jordan_U> Ahh, that's it.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-02
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu Shaneo gives dangerous advice. Maybe it's in good faith, but there is a bantracker history (though an unrelated one, of highlighting random nicknames)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> whats meridious up to
<bazhang> e is for edit, last I checked
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> VGoff, how may we help you
<mneptok> VGoff: this is #ubuntu-ops and not #ubuntu. you have been banned and forwarded here to remedy your _afk auto nick changes. there is no idling in this channel, and you will eventually be kicked. if your client auto-rejoins, that will turn into a ban. i hope you are at the keyboard or have logging enabled.
<mneptok> VGoff: i removed the forward to this channel from your #ubuntu ban. please re-join here when you can discuss things.
<mneptok> oh dear.
<bazhang> heh
<mneptok> you know, you try and be accommodating ...
<Myrtti> idle over two days
<mneptok> Myrtti: ahead of you.
<Myrtti> I would have probably chosen VGoff*!*@*
<mneptok> Myrtti: my choice was pretty random. i have no attachment to it. feel free ...
<Myrtti> just as I expected
<mneptok> i think we're gonna need a bigger boat.
<Myrtti> VGoff: please disable the script in your IRC client that autorejoins you back to the channel you were kicked from. It's unlikely that ops forgive you in the few seconds you've been away from the channel
<Myrtti> VGoff: also, I'm going to remove and ban you from the channel. If you wish to discuss your removal from #ubuntu and this channel, feel free to change your nick into something that doesn't start VGoff and/or pm me, and things can be discussed.
<Myrtti> FYI: I'll also pm this to you.
<mneptok> thanks Steve.
<bazhang> michael__ in #kubuntu appears to be spamming nonsense
<ubottu> DarthFrog called the ops in #kubuntu (michael___)
<oCean> thunderbirds are go
<maco> pici kicked, i added a ban. figure if they want to argue they can do it here not there
<Myrtti> ooh, it's a maco
<maco> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> hiya maco :-)
<bazhang> * [Marzata] (~ma@80.202.162.203): ma  seems to just want to rant in #xubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-03
<bazhang> <Fedora1> whose in charge?
<bazhang> troll detected
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  I'm speaking to someone at the moment about an Ubuntu install they were doing, and someone in #ubuntu gave this gent misinformation, which lead to him winding up cancelling his install.  Is there any way you can keep an eye on this stuff please?
<BarkingFish> Someone told him he'd have to compile ndiswrapper (presumably from source)
<bazhang> what nick
<BarkingFish> the guy can't recall at the moment, but he says that the user isn't on right now
<bazhang> ok thanks BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> but apparently he was answering dang near every question which came up in the channel
<BarkingFish> i've asked the user concerned that if he spots this person again, to let me know please. As soon as I find out, bazhang, i'll pass him onto you
<bazhang> great thanks
<BarkingFish> got it, bazhang - he's just told me it was someone called ActionParsnip
<bazhang> BarkingFish, and the nick of the user being helped?
<BarkingFish> Athleek123
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> BarkingFish, thanks for the report; if there's nothing else, please dont idle here
<BarkingFish> oops
<BarkingFish> Sorry, bazhang - I'll head out
<BarkingFish> thanks again
<bazhang> <Athleek123> bazhang is mad at me
<bazhang> <....detected...>
<Tasmania> Hello can I please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> why were you banned there in the first place
<Tasmania> For not shutting up about SOPA when I was warned to stop.
<Tasmania> I was repeatedly told to stop pressing the issue, but I continued to do so.
<bazhang> !guidelines | Tasmania please have a read
<ubottu> Tasmania please have a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | Tasmania and this please
<ubottu> Tasmania and this please: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Tasmania> Ok.
<bazhang> Tasmania, have you read those documents linked here yet?
<Tasmania> I'm not done.
<bazhang> ok
<Tasmania> I will have to go over them multiple times, till it has rendered in my brain.
<Tasmania> As for now I'm leaving.
<elky> He's done this a few times now, yes?
<elky> Always pinging me in PM overnight too
<elky> this morning it was at 3am
<bazhang> yeah, he just did the same in PM with me
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from icecube45)
<Tasmania> Alright, I've read everything and looked over it.
<Tasmania> I'm ready for whatever's coming to me.
<Tasmania> I'm finished with everything.
<mneptok> Tasmania: you understand the Code of Contact and IRC Guidelines?
<IdleOne> Conduct*
<mneptok> blah
<Tasmania> Yes, I understand.
<mneptok> fingetrs on autopilot
<Tasmania> I've taken the time to look over them.
<mneptok> Tasmania: also understand, this channel is for business related to ops in Ubuntu channels.
<Tasmania> Alright, thanks.
<Tasmania> I privmsg an op and they told me to ask in this chatroom.
<mneptok> Tasmania: PMing individuals is not the solution. that's why this channel exists.
<Tasmania> I know....now.
<mneptok> exactly.
<mneptok> and now you know why
<Tasmania> Yes.
<mneptok> OK, one mo'
<Tasmania> I'm listening.
<mneptok> i have unbanned you from #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> please follow the same rules we expect of everyone, and be aware that there are limitations to what goes on even in -offtopic
<Tasmania> Affirmative.
<mneptok> if there is nothing else, please do not forget your riding gloves on your way out.
<Tasmania> Can I leave this channel now
<mneptok> yes, please.
<Tasmania> ok.
<mneptok> aaaaaaaand back to TV
<bazhang> that's kav in -ot
<bazhang> * r00t_ (~r00t@85.17.31.98)  that was pretty horrible
<ikonia> isn't kav banned ?
<bazhang> just kicked iirc
<ikonia> ok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Mkaysi said: !kubuntu-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> Kubuntu on Ubuntun rinnakkaisjakelu, joka käyttää KDE-ohjelmistoa ja KDE Plasma työtiloja. Katso http://kubuntu.org/ saadaksesi lisätietoa. - Saadaksesi tukea, liity kanavalle #kubuntu-fi - Katso myös !kde
 * Myrtti twitches
<IdleOne> Myrtti: I'm gussing you are twitching for a good reason
<IdleOne> guessing also
<Myrtti> it has a typo on it :-(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Mkaysi said: !kde-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) on avoin yhteisö, joka luo ja ylläpitää ohjelmistoja sisältäen  Plasma työpöydän. Asentaaksesi Ubuntuun:  « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », tai katso http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Katso http://kubuntu.org saadaksesi lisätietoja.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: is the kubuntu channel alive enough to warrant the factoid?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> occasionally it's more active than finnish ubuntu channel (:
<Tm_T> !kubuntu-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> Kubuntu on Ubuntun rinnakkaisjakelu, joka käyttää KDE-ohjelmistoja ja KDE Plasma työtiloja. Katso http://kubuntu.org/ saadaksesi lisätietoa. - Saadaksesi tukea, liity kanavalle #kubuntu-fi - Katso myös !kde
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> !kde-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) on avoin yhteisö, joka luo ja ylläpitää ohjelmistoja sisältäen muunmuassa Plasma työpöydän. Asentaaksesi Ubuntuun: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », tai katso http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE - Lisätietoa löydät osoitteesta http://kubuntu.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Myrtti> the kubuntu one has a typo
<genii-around> What is the gist of that?
<Myrtti> KDE Plasma -työtiloja
<Myrtti> or KDE Plasma-työtiloja
<Myrtti> whichever
<Myrtti> Plasma-työpöydän
<Tm_T> Myrtti: bah, I forgot that after changing something else
<Myrtti> I'm not sure about the "sinä-passiivi" either
<Myrtti> makes me twitch
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, kubuntu-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> Kubuntu on Ubuntun rinnakkaisjakelu, joka käyttää KDE-ohjelmistoja ja KDE Plasma -työpöytäympäristöä. Katso http://kubuntu.org/ saadaksesi lisätietoa. - Saadaksesi tukea, liity kanavalle #kubuntu-fi - Katso myös !kde
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> I need coffee, can't read properly
<Myrtti> besides
<Myrtti> hm, nevermind
<Tm_T> ubottu: no, kde-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> KDE (http://kde.org) on avoin yhteisö, joka luo ja ylläpitää ohjelmistoja sisältäen muunmuassa Plasma-työpöydän. Asentaaksesi Ubuntuun: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », tai katso http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE - Lisätietoa löytyy osoitteesta http://kubuntu.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> a tad bit better, thanks Myrtti for input
 * genii-around slides Tm_T a coffee
<IdleOne> Why do people go and download single packages from packages.ubuntu.com?
<Pici> Because it has a link to download them.
<IdleOne> last i checked there is a message about also downloading the depends
<genii-around> "because they can"
<IdleOne> or maybe there isn't
<IdleOne> genii-around: I can climb a coconut tree. I buy my coconuts at the store
<bkerensa> IdleOne: they download them there because they do no realize its for developers
<bkerensa> =/
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Well that's uninteresting. If I had cocnut trees newar me I would most definitely climb them.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I also have a fear of falling down and dying.
<IdleOne> more so the dying part
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Make yourself a harness. You give up too easily (or you're not as interested in climbing things as I am :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<Shano56> hi
<LjL> hi Shano56
<Shano56> I'm looking to appeal my ban from #ubuntu
<LjL> Shano56: are you sure there is a ban? i only see a kick
<Shano56> Pretty sure
<Shano56> I was banned 1-2 weeks ago
<Shano56> I thought it was lifted, turned out my IP was changed so then I got accused of "ban evading"
<LjL> uhm
<Shano56> I believe bazhang was the one who set the ban
<LjL> ah i see it
<Shano56> Sweet
<LjL> Shano56: can you explain what you did that got you banned?
<Shano56> Yes, here is the log > http://pastie.org/4140212
<Shano56> Please let me know if you need any further info
<IdleOne> Shano56: have you actually tried to join #ubuntu?
<Shano56> Yeah I'm not actually banned right now (i can connect), but I've since had to hard reset my modem and router, and my ISP did something due to network problems
<Shano56> Which is why bazhang accused me of ban evading, here's the log if you wanna see > http://pastie.org/4140147
<LjL> Shano56: i'd just like you to have a read of our guidelines and various other tidbits of information from the bot, so we're a bit clearer on the acceptable behavior in #ubuntu
<Shano56> oh and I'm on a different computer than what I was banned on, not sure if that makes a difference
<LjL> !etiquette > Shano56
<ubottu> Shano56, please see my private message
<LjL> Shano56: aside from that, i'd say you're free to rejoin
<Shano56> Okay LjL, I will read now. thank you.
<Shano56> Can I leave this channel now?
<IdleOne> just a moment please
<Shano56> Okay
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<IdleOne> Shano56: Please have a good read of the above links at your leisure. You should be able to join #ubuntu now. Have a good day. Hope we don't see you in here again :)
<Shano56> Thank you IdleOne , apologies for my poor behaviour before, won't happen again! ;)
<IdleOne> No worries. We all have bad days
<Shano56> Indeed, see you :)
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops Shano56 wasn't sure whether he could rejoin; he was asked to read the guidelines etc and he agreed to do that and avoid unbecoming behaviors in the future.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zykotick9 said:  !es is what i meant eladio
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: is that your backup client in #u?
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Yes.
<IdleOne> k :)
<IdleOne> Glad I asked before removing it
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: This client is my home machine, and the lag is sometimes unbearable.
<Jordan_U> I can't evensee what I'm typing while I'm typing it!
<IdleOne> that is bad
<mneptok> bioterror: how can we help?
<bioterror> mneptok, you could start with fixing that server ;)
<bioterror> seems like the closest one is not always the most stable :P
<mneptok> bioterror: what server are you talking about?
<bioterror> rajaniemi.freenode.net
<mneptok> bioterror: if services are slow, i cannot help. Freenode continues its tradition of excellence with no o: line for me.
<Myrtti> we actually don't specifically recommend connecting to the closest server
<Myrtti> the connection speeds are so good these days that the difference you get with connecting to the geologically closest versus our normal irc.freenode.net alias of several servers in rotation is marginal at best
<Myrtti> actually using irc.freenode is better as our sponsors do take servers down for maintenance and then using irc.freenode is your best bet
<knome> isn't that chat. nowadays?
<bioterror> yes, we have this chat with "rooms" nowdays
<knome> no, i mean the default connection address
<Myrtti> could be, I don't bother with learning all the aliases and servernames, chat probably is right
<knome> " Please be aware that the below list is at no time authoritative, and as such our advice is to connect using chat.freenode.net. "
<Myrtti> or rather, haven't bothered yet
<knome> well there you go
<knome> " Our main server rotation is chat.freenode.net. "
<knome> that too ;)
<Myrtti> life is a bugger, keeps me from learning freenode website from the heart, and that damned dax changes it every day too!
<Myrtti> ♥
<knome> ;)
 * Myrtti returns reading her Assassins's Creed book
<dax> irc.freenode.net is a CNAME to chat.freenode.net, so they're both the same basically. This has been the case for a long time :P
<Myrtti> SEE! I'm not talking all bull!
 * Myrtti really goes back to her book
<knome> i used irc. previously too, but since the website says chat.... ;)
<dax> but yeah, we recommend one of those and not anything else. the individual servers can go down for maintenance, and the regional rotations aren't up to date (except .au, which isn't hard to keep up to date :P)
<knome> yeah, just hard to keep up to time since the timezone difference
<knome> ;)
<Myrtti> knome: oh come on, you think people ever change their irssi configs? I had irssi config entry for freenode virtually untouched since I registered here until staffdom ;-)
<knome> i do...
<Myrtti> weirdo.
<knome> yeah, but that goes without saying
<mneptok> knome: if you pick at it, it will never heal.
<knome> ;)
<knome> i'm off.
<knome> see you later! :)
<mneptok> date with friends to compare ~/.irssi/config files?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, bastidrazor said: ubottu: wouldn't it be the heatsink that is above you.
<gry> daoneunv, disrupting @ #ubuntu
<gry> trying to /msg, not sure if that helps
<gry> (probably yes)
<ikonia> LjL: that's deep
<LjL> ikonia: i just copycatted on how much wood would a woodchuck chuck though ;(
<ikonia> not quite as deep as I'd first thought
<LjL> IdleOne: it wasn't portuguese :P
<IdleOne> google transliteramogifaction said it was
<IdleOne> LjL: what was it?
<LjL> IdleOne: Catalan. someone mentioned that (and mistakenly called !ca)
<IdleOne> oh, Catalan is a strange one
<IdleOne> has a bit of everything
<genii-around> Yes, easy to see how it can be mistaken for Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, etc
<LjL> anyway the fellow wasn't looking for help or anything, just being offtopic
<genii-around> LjL: Ah, cool that someone at least understands some of it
<IdleOne> We need to recruit dpm. he speaks everything
<knome> even finnish?
<IdleOne> probably
<genii-around> Some people have gifts like that... they pick up languages easy or can just sit down at a piano and play music, etc
<jpds> IdleOne: I know .cat.
<IdleOne> that's right, jpds is a language savant also :)
<bazhang> thought you could cat the iso to usb sticks these days
<IdleOne> you can dd it
<bazhang> cat also
<IdleOne> That i don't know
<genii-around> bazhang: No, they are not yet those hybrid types like Android-X86 and some others use
<bazhang> genii-around, pretty sure hybrid is 12.04
<bazhang> err the reverse
<genii-around> bazhang: I did try to dd the 12.04 image onto a USB stick, did not work
<genii-around> ( perhaps there was some other issue however )
<IdleOne> I clearly remember dd'ing 11.10 to USB
<IdleOne> was the first time I had ever tried doing it
<dax> dd works fine for 12.04.
<IdleOne> was ^ who told me about it
<dax> I know because that's the only way I write LiveUSB sticks for any distro these days, and I used an Ubuntu one to set up Gentoo the other month :3
<genii-around> Hm. I have seen more than a few users lately who were having problems with 12.04 and images made with unetbootin.
<dax> unetbootin is not very good :<
<ikonia> shock horror
<IdleOne> heh
<mneptok> IdleOne: let's learn Catalan's less-popular-cousin Occitan, and then speak it exclusively in Quebec.
<IdleOne> mneptok: it is hard enough to speak the two official languages without being looked at crooked
<IdleOne> Then again, I was never one to care about what people think of me.
 * IdleOne signs up for classes
<mneptok> IdleOne: being able to say, "i don't speak that modern crap with all its modern slang" to old-guard Quebecois.
<mneptok> priceless.
<mneptok> actually, i'll bet Occitanians would get a very warm reception in .qc
<IdleOne> the PQ love to indoctrinate new comers. So, yeah.
<genii-around> IdleOne: Hah
<mneptok> also, the shared, "yeah, those mainstream French screwed us, too" memories mean instant nonding.
<mneptok> *bonding.
<genii-around> I'm still pissed over Meech Lake. But that's another matter.
<IdleOne> Wow
<IdleOne> haven't heard those words in 20 years
<IdleOne> maybe more
<IdleOne> damn we are old lol
<mneptok> pfffffft
<mneptok> you ain't old yet, son. ;)
<IdleOne> they say you are as old as you feel. I don't know who they are but I feel like I should be mummified
<mneptok> when you come to see me on visiting days and spoon feed me oatmeal (always appreciated), if an orderly asks you to go back to your room, you'll know you're old.
 * genii-around goes to visit mneptok, on his way out the security guards stop him and tell him to go back to his room
<IdleOne> haha
<genii-around> IdleOne: That actually happened to my mom once when she went to go visit *her* mom
<IdleOne> LOL
<bazhang> he's not even in ##c
<bazhang> the /topic says The C programming language
<genii-around> ikonia: There's a novel approach.. we just ask people what their language is!
<ikonia> well, he seemed to respond, I'd have tried to work it out if he couldn't speak
<ikonia> some can speak enough to say there native tounge
<genii-around> Yep
<genii-around> Some pigdin form of english seems to be the general language of the internet
<genii-around> ( so that it does make sense to ask at least )
<bazhang> <jalal> i cusmtmize backtrack 5 using builder
<bazhang> lordie
<bazhang> google code app to modify bt lightdm
<bazhang> it's an ubuntu issue somehow
<bazhang> zentyal is a version of ubuntu? I thought that was what replaced webmin/ebox
<dax> It is. I think they have a distro image with it pre-installed.
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> the hashes are listed clearly on that !hashes site
<bazhang> he clearly did not read the !md5 link I gave him twice as well
<LjL> bazhang, that's not his problem though. he's problem is that he's trying to use the version of the md5sums command (because some instructions say to) that want an md5 list file and checks the relevant files automatically. it's possible that if you just download the !hashes site as text, you will get such a properly formatted file, but i wouldn't know, haven't tried
<bazhang> <|Long|> i accidently sudo chmod 0755 /etc dir now i cnt changed it back anyone pls help
<bazhang> that sounds bad
<bazhang> how does that happen 'accidentally'
<IdleOne> inputing random destructions from some site
<genii-around> Once people discover a certain command they also like to try playing around with it
<bazhang> he seems to be trying to md5 something already burned to cd
<genii-around> Interesting. I guess "64-bit Mac (AMD64)" means 64bit PPC image
<dax> nope, it means AMD64 Intel Macs
<dax> they're special because of UEFI, I'd guess
<bazhang> it's !hashes
<dax> (PPC images are -powerpc.iso)
<IdleOne> !hash is <alias> hashes
<ubottu> hash has been forgotten, use '!unforget hash' to edit it again
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> probably a good reason for that too
<bazhang> <SS-Doomtrooper> he told me I had to register at register.ubuntu.com and fill in the license code to get it activated
<bazhang> baba24 was klined; should leave the ban in place?
<Myrtti> up to you
<Myrtti> please set it to expire at some point if you do
<bazhang> ok thanks Myrtti
<IdleOne> DarkSim: how can i help you?
<IdleOne> DarkSim: I need you to respond please
<IdleOne> DarkSim: I'll be patient a few more minutes and then I'll have to remove you. This channel has a no idling policy. I can tell you that if you don't respond to me the ban that is blocking you from sending to channel in #ubuntu will not be removed.
<IdleOne> DarkSim: how about now
<DarkSim> Testing
<IdleOne> pass
<IdleOne> So.
<IdleOne> From what i can tell, you got muted because you expressed some frustration in #ubuntu and were asked to stop.
<IdleOne> You didn't, then immediately tried rejoining the channel from the gateway in an attempt to evade the mute/ban.
<IdleOne> Does this sound more or less accurate?
<IdleOne> Seriously, why did you bother joining here if you were not going to talk?
<genii-around> Weird.
<DarkSim> Sorry for being afk, was playing a match online
<DarkSim> Can you read me now IdleOne?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from harris)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from daoneunv)
<ubottu> In ubottu, V3NG3NC3678 said: That list is garbage
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-05
<bazhang> <nulldev> ddn whats chkconfig --list | grep network  show?
<bazhang> chkconfig? isn't that RedHat and the like?
<IdleOne> The program 'chkconfig' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<bazhang> nulldev is getting way past the limits
<bazhang> <nulldev> clock so why did you not learn RTFM?
<bazhang> just checked the backscroll, lovely
<bazhang> <Alexis15> id have to close the terminal to get back to the cli
<bazhang> uh...
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<Tm_T> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<DarkSim> Hello
<DarkSim> Now I am ready to try and appeal my ban, sorry for yesterday
<DarkSim> I got banned about 1 week ago when I was getting helped in the #ubuntu channel, I got stuck on a step where a command line ended with "-E" but the tutorial I was being helped with used a diffrent kind of "-" so the terminal kept telling me it was a invalid command, when me and the helper found that out I got a little mad at that, that's why I got banned
<ikonia> DarkSim: can you give me one moment please
<ikonia> I'll be with you ASAP as no-one else is around
<DarkSim> Alright, thank you very much
<ikonia> ok, I've just checked the logs and remember you getting banned
<ikonia> you had a bit of a rant on about cannon
<ikonia> and a few other things
<DarkSim> Oh yeah
<DarkSim> Sorry about that
<ikonia> that's ok, I can understand frustration
<ikonia> I'm happy to remove the ban on that part
<ikonia> the only part I'd like you to explain is why you tried to get around the ban ?
<ikonia> rather than actually talk to someone to resolve the ban
<DarkSim> What do you mean?
<LjL> except he didn't, he was merely kicked and then a ban on his hostname added which did nothing since he was from webchat
<DarkSim> I remember that when I was banned I could just not type in the regular chat, but I was PM'ing the guy who helped me
<DarkSim> so he could hear me in private
<DarkSim> I didn't really understand it was a permanent ban, but then he told me to appeal the ban on here
<ikonia> sorry was just looking away for a moment
<ikonia> LjL: I thought that would stop the +e and add +b to the webchat he was using ?
<ikonia> if someone is kicked from #ubuntu on website it removes the excepmpt and adds a ban
<ikonia> DarkSim: give me a moment and I'll remove the ban
<LjL> ikonia: yes, it should do that. but it doesn't look like it did this time. and anyway it stops the +e, but can't prevent the person from joining
<ikonia> DarkSim: just please try to keep the rants under control, people are there to help you and don't want to hear about you calling software names, saying how much you want to punch someone etc
<DarkSim> I understand
<ikonia> LjL: odd little glitch there
<DarkSim> I will keep the punching to myself next time :P
<ikonia> DarkSim: I'll be with you in 2 minutes as I'm just juggling a few things
<DarkSim> No worries
<DarkSim> I'm not in a hurry, got no problems with Ubuntu right now anyhow
<ikonia> DarkSim: can you try to join #ubuntu for me now please ?
<DarkSim> Can I do that in webchat without having to reload the whole page?
<LjL> DarkSim: sure, /join #ubuntu
<ikonia> ok, that looks good
<ikonia> DarkSim: you're all sorted
<DarkSim> Thank you so much
<ikonia> no problem
<bazhang> gogli is kav
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> In ubottu, gogli said: !sanav is sun
<bazhang> wh should warn the #supybot people
<bazhang> we even
<ikonia> let them deal with him, not #ubuntu's problem
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dax said: !fud-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> be vewy vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits
<bazhang> <k3y> xubuntu 12.04 - all fonts for programs are to goddamn bright, how can I fix this? is it theming, or some shenanigans
<bazhang> does that contain a curse word or no
<maco> enough of yes that some people say GD instead
<Pici> it depends
<Pici> I don't find it offensive personally.
<maco> but i think its a cable-TV-approved word
<bazhang> k3y seems to be set that its not
<maco> though then again, in Firefly they say gorram instead of it, so....maybe it isnt allowed on tv
<bazhang> perhaps it's the usage then
<maco> certainly if they were using the word "you" as the direct object, thatd be not allowed
<bazhang> he's been very demanding of an answer so perhaps that colored my interpretation
<maco> the very child friendly version of "too goddamn bright" would be "too goshdarn bright"
<genii-around> When I hear things like "goshdarn" I'm reminded of Mayberry
<Pici> :(
<genii-around> Pici: It's not a bad thing!
<Pici> genii-around: Andy Griffith just passed away.
<genii-around> Ah, right. I thought he was a really good guy.
<topyli> bazhang: i find offensive that they say "to goddamn bright", instead of "too goddamn right" :)
<topyli> bright even
<topyli> i have no idea why things have changed so much, nobody can spell "too" or "you're" or "its" or anything like that anymore
<topyli> i'm not even an english speaker!
<dax> non-native speakers speak English better than native ones these days
<dax> It's laziness and crap education.
<Fuchs> fo shizzle
<topyli> ppl meak to many spellung mistaeks
<dax> and a culture that doesn't value education and has all sorts of stupid slang in it
<Fuchs> dolan pls
<dax> kids these days etc.
<topyli> every culture has slang, you just don't go around assuming everyone is familiar or even ok with it
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (freshone0 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<dax> lol lag.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (L3top appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> bastidrazor called the ops in #ubuntu (tony)
<ubottu> Tony_ called the ops in #ubuntu (bastidrazor)
<Myrtti> MissVera: hello?
<MissVera> Was going to mention Tony. But you found him already :]
<MissVera> flooding using Ubottu. Annoying.
<Myrtti> it is quite difficult not to
<MissVera> Apparently. Have fun with that :]
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-06
<bazhang> <Like> Ainozama #include googles search help you
<bazhang> is Like making any sense
<elky> Didn't we like, ban like?
<bazhang> in -ot
<elky> Time to expand it.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ninjah)
<bazhang> ninjah seems to have no idea even about apt
<oCean> nor about a lot of other things
<bazhang> <ninjah> popokpou,  try this if you can get online: sudo-apt upgrade and sudo-apt update, then reboot, see what'll happen cuz i don't get how he can have copmpiz installed if he's not in GUI yet
<oCean> sigh
<bazhang> whoopsie
<oCean> hehe, let him have both :)
<bazhang> <ninjah> or do a reinstall full
<bazhang> thats his brilliant 'advice'
<oCean> from BT I see he has been trouble before
<bazhang> what a surprise
<ikonia> oCean: thanks, I didn't see the earlier command
<IdleOne> LjL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100089 is this post related to what vikash is looking for?
<LjL> IdleOne: uhm, it says to install ibus-m17n which is the same i came up with now, but then the stuff it tells you to do, i don't understand it
<IdleOne> yeah, me either.
<LjL> IdleOne: i reckon he's merely trying to input Hindi, not entirely sure whether he absolutely wants phonetic (Latin-style) input or what
<bazhang> <honspace>     我擦   and also wo ca   are not nice. he's been told many many times where the chinese channel is
<bazhang> why the repeated questions about root irc by sunshinehappy
<bazhang> at least half a dozen so far
<Pici> Keep telling them its offtopic then
<ikonia> it's a troll, as he's talking about the hottest chilli's in ##security, so he knows what he's doing
<ikonia> (as in ramdomly, no-ones talking so he's just spouting off about the best/hottest chilli's)
<Pici> weird.
<ikonia> quite odd yes
<ikonia> to be asking security questions in an OS, but be asking chilli questions in a security channel....
<bazhang> augh. why the insistence on avi
<ikonia> people like the container, or don't understand that's it's just a container
<bazhang> he gave a bit sharpish reply as well
<ikonia> I've sent sunshinehappy a pm to respond when he's free
<genii-around> I'm kind of curious now what the hottest chilli is...
<ikonia> I don't think it was an educated statement he was making
<bazhang> laotian chili
<genii-around> Interesting
<ikonia> his opinion was habaneros and nagas,
<bazhang> gogli is the same user as kav and one other, btw
<ikonia> yes, I know that's why the slack has just ended
<Pici> ikonia: I don't think we should dissuade users from using wine if that is how they have decided to use their software.
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> I'm advising them that as a long term solution it's going to end in dissapointment
<ikonia> if they are happy with the problems it causes, continue
<bazhang> they be asking in #winehq for app support imo
<ikonia> most people just think it's Wine will run window stuff - it won't
<Pici> ikonia: I don't think should support it.  Telling them about the appdb and #winehq should be where our support ends.
<Pici> (I say that as an op, not with my ircc hat on)
<ikonia> I'm offering support
<ikonia> as in - I advise them not to depend on wine as a long term solution
<ikonia> they don't have to agree, they can continue
<Pici> I'm sorry, but I think its annoying and not something that we'd let our users get away with if they gave the same answer every time they asked a question about something.
<ikonia> how is it annoying
<ikonia> not trying to argue, asking for feedback
<bazhang> direct them to #winehq after checking the appdb is the norm
<ikonia> the majority of people don't understand the limitations/risks of depending on wine, I don't see an issue with advising them of those potential risks, if they chose to accept those risks/ignore them, then it's no problem
<ikonia> I'm not saying don't use wine, I'm saying don't depend on wine as a solution, or for everything to work all the time
<bazhang> that gets a bit too much into offtopic chat / opinion in my view
<ikonia> something that works today may fail tomorrow
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> and they know that
<ikonia> do they ?
<Pici> Sure, but what you're saying is basically "Don
<genii-around> I don't think they do
<Pici> Sure, but what you're saying is basically "Don't use wine, ever"
<ikonia> Pici: no, I'm not, I'm saying "don't depend on wine as a long term solution"
<ikonia> I'm not saying don't use wine
<bazhang> better to let them find out than preclude them trying out at all if not
<ikonia> bazhang: really ? better to let them battle a system than just making them aware of the limitations
<ikonia> if they are happy with those limitations risks, good on them, carry one, #winehq is there
<Pici> I really really really think we should point them to #winehq and let their experts help.
<bazhang> ikonia, yes.  !appd please check here; #winehq for specific app support is the norm
<bazhang> +b
<ikonia> so, in that case should I not warn people of the high risk issues with the SIS chipsets
<ikonia> as that's saying "trying to avoid sis chipsets as they don't work well with linux" ?
<Pici> For all we know the app they're trying to use will work perfectly with Wine and we've just told them otherwise.
<bazhang> we'd spend all of our time warning
<ikonia> Pici: it won't
<ikonia> I KNOW it won''t
<ikonia> I'm not guessing
<ikonia> hence why I passed on the advice
<bazhang> seems beyond the purview of #ubuntu
<ikonia> there have been a constant changing status with diablo where it's worked, then the sound broke after the game was patched now it sort of works depending on a few hardware limits
<Pici> ikonia: you know that every application won't work under Wine?
<bazhang> perhaps tell them in #winehq your specific experience
<ikonia> Pici: no, but the general advice of not depending on it as a long term solution is sound, and if I know that of the application they are asking of I can give them views
<genii-around> Pici: Although often I am finding over there they won't support any version less than what the most current is on their site, so the user ends up trying to go install from source or so on, just making more of a mess
<ikonia> genii-around: exactly, points the users to install a PPA
<bazhang> I do that when xchat questions get too involved, I join the #xchat channel with them
<ikonia> when again - the PPA won't matter if the game / software is broke
<ikonia> a one liner advising someone that wine is not really a long term solutions to windows games, is not "getting involved" it's offering advice and opinions based on experience and knowledge, I thought that was the aim, help the users based on what you know
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> I'm not slating wine, I'm not saying it's rubbish, I'm not putting it down
<bazhang> I always take it to that channel <----- What I DO
<Pici> Personally, I'd say someting like "I believe that D3 support under Wine currently is rather poor" rather than "Don't use WINE as a solution"
<ikonia> I'm advising them that depending on wine as a long term solution is not advisable, as even if it works today you are at risk of it not working tomorrow, if they are comfortable with that,
<ikonia> Pici: that is not what I said
<ikonia> Pici: I purposfully said do not DEPEND on it as a LONG TERM solution
<Pici> "depending on wine as a solution will end in dissapointment"
<ikonia> yes, it will
<ikonia> Pici: ok, so then do I not warn people of the issues with the SIS chipset ?
<Pici> ikonia: I'm just saying that even though you didn't say "Don
<ikonia> not trying to pick a fight, but I don't see the problem in offering realsitic advice and opinions based on experience
<Pici> (*ARGH, keep pressing enter too quickly)
<ikonia> Pici: I would with confidence say "don't use the SIS chipset unless you have to"
<Pici> ikonia: I'm just saying that even though you didn't say "Don't use WINE", thats what it reads as.
<ikonia> or even "don't use the SIS chipset"
<ikonia> I don't see a problem with "don't use wine"
<ikonia> being honest
<Pici> Which is probably what I should have said in the first place.
<ikonia> less so when I've explained in the lines above the one you pasted why
<ikonia> (and the lines after that one too)
<bazhang> heh !enter
<ikonia> it wasn't a one line "don't use wine", it was advice with approx 6 lines of context and reason
<genii-around> Geez. I wonder what happens when you try to use mount for the webcam or so on.
<ikonia> I'm not ignoring what you're saying,
<Pici> meh, maybe I'm just annoyed because I keep seeing you say it.
<ikonia> Pici: do you feel wine is a good long term solution for Windows software ?
<Pici> I'm also afraid of it digressing into an offtopic conversation
<ikonia> Pici: and you are correct, if someone is struggling with wine and certain software, I will advise them of it
<ikonia> Pici: that part (the offtopic conversation I can see)
<Pici> ikonia: no. I'd much rather see native solutions.
<ikonia> Pici: native solutions don't exist though
<ikonia> this is what I mean about being realistic
<Pici> If it works, fine. Otherwise a VM or a real install.
<ikonia> exactly, but few things work %100 and continue to work %100
<ikonia> which is why long term solution even if it works today is not something I'd guide people to use wine as or depend on
<ikonia> the realisitc and sorry fact is that unless it's native, you're at risk of dissapointment
<ikonia> Pici: maybe an -dicsuss point ?
<ikonia> gogli: hello
<gogli> i'm sick of to be banned without any proper season
<gogli> *reason
<ikonia> gogli: I'll explain the reason to you now
<gogli> i'm just sick of your reason
<gogli> who think am i
<ikonia> gogli: I have asked you multiple times to stop randomly highlighting me for no reason, and yet you persist in just doing things like "ikonia ...."
<gogli> just stop here ikonia
<ikonia> you join a channel and do it, you do it randomly for no reason, I've asked you multiple times to stop, and you continue, so I have banned you until you stop
<gogli> i came here on ubunu for help not to ban
<ikonia> that doesn't change what I've just said
<ikonia> I know that you came to ubuntu for help
<gogli> just stop this nonsense now ikonia
<ikonia> gogli: ok, discussion over.
<ikonia> gogli: please /part the channel
<gogli> today , i'm cry becuase of you
<ikonia> gogli: ok.
<ikonia> please /part the channel,
<gogli> i just hate you
<ikonia> ok, noted
<Pici> We don't care. If you don't want to resolve your ban then you may depart.
<gogli> for god shake , please stop this nonsense
<ikonia> gogli: /part then
<gogli> thats the only reason i don't came here
<mneptok> here in NM, "chili" is the bean/meat stew, and "chile" is the pepper.
<mneptok> ... for those keeping score at home.
<mneptok> http://www.chilepepperinstitute.org :)
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> I stand corrected!
<mneptok> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinidad_Moruga_Scorpion
<ikonia> bazhang: I'm pretty sure this user was doing the same thing yesteday and we walked her through fixing it
<bazhang> ikonia, ok. it looked the same or similar to the code.google.com usb-builder lightdm.conf issue user for a moment there
<ikonia> I don't know
<ikonia> but I remember the nick and the problem quite clearly, I aslo remember explaining the many issues with the minimial custom build she was trying to do
<ikonia> it was a bit of a mess
<ikonia> and this was one of the issues
<IdleOne> which DE do they have installed?
<ikonia> at the time there wasn't one
<IdleOne> probably still isn't
<ikonia> it was just starting up X
<ikonia> and earlier booting before X
<bazhang> <ubuntu-lover> i want to add my own penetration testing tools
 * Pici sighs
<ikonia> thre we go
<bazhang> forwarding to BT channel...
<Pici> I know all linuxes.
<ikonia> of course you do......
<ikonia> that's why you can't grasp why X won't start
<bazhang> ubuntu has too much BLOAT
<Pici> not sure what that last line meant though
<genii-around> He/she has been here on and off pretty much all this week with the same "problem"
<ikonia> genii-around: good, I'm not going mad
<ikonia> I thought that also,
<bazhang> not about this, at least
<Pici> ...
<genii-around> They were the same person who put startx then tried to apt-get install startx, then the dependency hell starts etc
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> this is how I rememer it too
<bazhang> how is RHCE related to building this pentesting light distro
<ikonia> RHCE is a pretty tough exam, so she's using it to show she is not a novice
<bazhang> ok
<ikonia> but then, debugging a X problem should be a doddle
<IdleOne> shaneo is the one who installed a libs-something from quantal
<IdleOne> I warned them about the problems it could cause
<ikonia> and actoinparsnip dives in wtih random things
<bazhang> is that shane56?
<IdleOne> I don't think so
<IdleOne> very similar nicks.
<DJones> I'm assuming ubuntu-lover is lion/tiger from yesterday? They said they were RHCE
<ikonia> I would be a significant portion of money that they have never seen an RHCE exame situation, let alone passed it
<ikonia> IdleOne: he is purposfully dodging the 12.10 question
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> <daptordarattler> shaneo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libgnutls26 was what he was told to install to fix some depends issue
<IdleOne> right it was to fix/install vlc
<IdleOne> I think.
<IdleOne> he is just wasting time
<IdleOne> he said he didn't want to lose any data and now says he already has it all backed up
<gogli> hello
<gogli> i want my kav ID back
<Pici> Your what?
<gogli> kav ID , kav is my real name
<gogli> gogli is a anonymous name .
<Pici> gogli: We don't administrate this network. If you want help with nick registration you'll need to ask in #freenode
<gogli> ok ! thanks
<IdleOne> You should also part this channel unless you wish to resolve your ban at this time
<IdleOne> that works
<IdleOne> So not only is gogli banned but he was ban evading because his alt nick is also banned from a different IP
<oCean> he has been a handful all day, but I could not find an active ban
<IdleOne> 49995
<Pici> ban[39115] was set on *!*@180.215.180.48 is the most recent
<IdleOne> anybody have xskxwraith in PM. I'm not to keen on helping them after the PM I got.
<Pici> IdleOne: good catch
<IdleOne> on?
<Pici> kav
<IdleOne> oh.
<IdleOne> hehe, thanks
<kav> hello Pici !
<Pici> hi.
<kav> Pici: i want come back on #ubuntu
<Pici> kav: Do you understand why you were banned?
<kav> Pici : can i  ?
<kav> yup  !
<Pici> Why?
<kav> i don't want to argue .please
<kav> i just want to come back on #ubuntu
<kav> Can you do this for me ?
<Pici> kav: Just because you want to join is not a good enough reason.
<kav> Pici: old people says , some time its better to leave the question without any reason
<Pici> kav: I would at least expect you to understand why you were banned, and even then, I'm not willing to unban you right after you tried to evade.
<kav> Pici: Sorry , my english is not good .Can you explain me again in simple way
<Pici> kav: Can you explain why you were banned?
<kav> yup ! becuase i ask for same right as you have
<kav> thats why i'm banned .I ask for same power like for admin
<Pici> kav: no. That is not why you were banned.  ikonia has already told you a few times why.
<kav> Please don't involve her here .I'm not irretated by her name .Please .i'm begging you
<Myrtti> who's name?
<kav> Pici : i have a request to see again  gogli log file
<kav> Pici: Can you go for neutral dicision ?
<Pici> kav: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/06/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t15:39
<kav> can you tell me whereis my fault ?
<kav> in the log
<kav> this log is incomplete , it don't include this ":("
<Pici> [15:39] <ikonia> gogli: I have asked you multiple times to stop randomly highlighting me for no reason, and yet you persist in just doing things like "ikonia ...."
<kav> for  god shake ! i'll tell you the reason now
<kav> i ask a question on #ubuntu that " i can't mount my devices " then ikonia  answer me "your HDD is already mounted " but i'm saying that my filesyatem is not working correctly but she don't care about it
<kav> i logged off and then my LIVE USB behave like a garbage .I'm very unhappy and when i came back on #ubuntu , i see her name listed on screen .So, to tell her that i'm fail to recover my filesystem i wrote her " : ( "  and she banned me
<Pici> kav: has ikonia told you not to hilight their name before?
<kav> ok  ! i have also a question
<kav> Sometime she also highlight me , i don't say anything to her
<kav> if i have the log i'll tell you the fault .Now i don't have evidence to prove me
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> all the logs are there
<kav> O god ! can you find all logs of gogli for me : )
<IdleOne> no, but you can
<kav> am i stupid ? how can i found my log from  all this stuff so quicky .I don't have the experience
<IdleOne> kav: I am going to have our bot send you some links that I would like you to read.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > kav
<ubottu> kav, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !coc > kav
<IdleOne> Please take your time and read both those documents carefully
<IdleOne> Please let us know when you are done reading.
<kav> IdleOne: sorry , but i already read those documents
<IdleOne> Do you understand them?
<kav> have you forget that you LjL gave me to read those
<kav> i'm not little angry , so thats why you think i'm not following coc
<IdleOne> kav: Do you understand what those two documents say?
<kav> i'm  little angry now  , so thats why you think i'm not following coc
<IdleOne> ok, can we stop being angry and try focusing on the present.
<kav> ya! sir ...Treat every one like human , all genders were same
<IdleOne> good. Now will you agree not to highlight anybody without good reason?
<kav> Never abuse some one , evey person have its own privacy
<kav> IdleOne:  sorry to say again , but i'm not highlighting her
<kav> please , see the logs
<IdleOne> kav: I am asking you if you agree to not do it with any users in the future
<Myrtti> him
<kav> i know you are admin but i'm also a human
<Myrtti> ikonia is a he
<kav> ikonia : he is she :) , she already told me ...whatever for me ikonia is a admin
<IdleOne> kav: Please stop trying to change the subject. I am trying to help get you unbanned. If you insist on bringing up the specific situation that happened between you and ikonia. I will not be able to move this forward.
<IdleOne> good. Now will you agree not to highlight anybody without good reason?
<kav> but i have the reason when i highlight her
<kav> but why she banned me ?
<kav> i hightlight her becuase
<IdleOne> alright, then. This ban will not be removed. Please come back in 30 days and we will try again at that time to resolve this.
<IdleOne> Please part this channel now as there is nothing left to discuss.
<kav> partiality
<kav> you are just forcing me to change according to your wish
<kav> ok ! i'll come back after 30 days till than i'll be gogli
<kav> is that fine ? IdleOne
<IdleOne> yes, see you in 30 days.
<kav> bye ! hope this partilaity will not be done after 30 days
<kav> will you promise me ? IdleOne
<IdleOne> kav: All the ops (admins) try very hard to be fair with all the users. I promise I will continue to try being fair with everybody.
<kav> thanks , hope another kav will not be like punished like me  without any proper reason : (
<kav> bye bye !
<IdleOne> everybody lost the game
<ubottu> L3top called the ops in #ubuntu (Cottus)
<genii-around> I've seen it before where someone put the rm command without directing it and a user who just asked something else before thought it was for them
<DJones> From memory, the command won't do anything anymore anyway, doesn't it need a force option even with sudo before it would cause catastophic damage
<LjL> DJones: yes, but that's besides the point
<IdleOne> look out for ignacio, rings alarm bells for me
<DJones> Agreed
<LjL> yes for me as well IdleOne
<LjL> maybe not the same ignacio i have in mind, i don't know
<LjL> he's in #ubuntu-es-cafe
<LjL> !danger > Cottus this is the factoid we have already
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> gah
<IdleOne> yeah > doesn't pass comment
<IdleOne> need to for that
<IdleOne> forget*
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget danger > Cottus this
<ubottu> I know nothing about danger > Cottus this yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> !this
<LjL> tried already
<LjL> don't know how to remove it :<
<IdleOne> ubottu: forget Cottus this
<ubottu> I know nothing about Cottus this yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> well heck
<genii-around> Heh
<DJones> will it not be "!danger > Cottus this" ?
<genii-around> Pretty sure
<LjL> DJones: that's the one i tried to remove
<LjL> !forget danger > Cottus this
<ubottu> I know nothing about danger > Cottus this yet, LjL
<IdleOne> no the factoid name doesn't include the !
<genii-around> Weird
<DJones> http://www.ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=Cottus
<LjL> wait
<LjL> !forget danger > cottus this
<ubottu> I'll forget that, LjL
<LjL> yay
<LjL> matter of capitalization
<DJones> :)
<genii-around> Case matters!
<IdleOne> well done
<mneptok> except it was capital C in the original.
<mneptok> so case does matter. it MUST be lower. :)
<genii-around> Yes, very odd
<LjL> we made it, in any case
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> I saw that
<DJones> To quote Dr_willis "Case is imporntant"
<mneptok> adn spleling is crucail
<LjL> but we don't care about no grammar
<mneptok> please use "grammer," and swap that missing "a" into "kernal."
<knome> mneptok, but there was a study that only the first and last letters are meaningful
<knome> mneptok, for eaxmlpe, tihs txet is coplmeetly radaelbe
<IdleOne> lgeible too
<knome> and usnedrtdaabnle
<mneptok> preuette en vtroe luange nuellrtae
<knome> i don't understand french :(
<mneptok> "peut-etre en votre langue naturelle" "maybe in your natural language" ;)
<knome> depends what you mean with natural; born-with or just anything fluent?
<knome> (not really "born-with", but mother .. wouldn't been what i was after either)
<genii-around> Cyrax is starting out suspiciously like our other friend kav
<genii-around> kv/gogli
<mneptok> that nick was registered a while ago
<genii-around> Just seems very odd. gogli was first causing issues insisting also to have admin rights in #u
<mneptok> life ain't fair.
<genii-around> Hehe, so true.
<mneptok> i want admin rights in 1600 Pennsylvania Ave Wash, DC.
<mneptok> THIS IS A DEMOCRACY, *RIGHT*?!
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-07
<bazhang> <rigel> enkari: reboot. sometimes you have to reboot 4 or 5 times before it detects the monitor properly.
<bazhang> that seems suspect
<IdleOne> bazhang: earlier today V3NG3NC3 admitted he is not running Ubuntu.
<bazhang> <AngrySpam98> bazhang: I give you a hint: it has a 'w' in the adress
<bazhang> thats for 'what's the website?' query
<bazhang> <AngrySpam98> jthan: How do i determine my '(kernal version)' xD
<bazhang> he's just trolling
<bazhang> that canon printer pretty much has Zero linux support of any kind afaict
<IdleOne> most canon printers are zero support when it comes to linux.
<IdleOne> I stopped buying canon 6 years ago because of that.
<IdleOne> bazhang: he avoids the question like he just did
<IdleOne> but he did say that he was not running ubuntu.
<bazhang> probably ARch
<IdleOne> and when he is not asking for support for who knows what distro he is off topic.
<chu> bazhang: See, with comments like that, we're totally missing you in #u-o right now :(
<bazhang> got him in PM with a +q
<bazhang> he still wont answer what distro, being very evasive about it all
<bazhang> it was based on ubuntu then based on kubuntu, now its ubuntu, and then kubuntu again
<IdleOne> My vote is to leave him muted.
<bazhang> <V3NG3NC3> where is the terminal?
<IdleOne> Just a time waster.
<bazhang> still wont give up even basic identifying info of any kind
<bazhang> V3NG3NC391@2002:4a4f:1b03::4a4f:1b03   ----> nick : Yourmom
<chu> Ahhh, ubuntu-server may need some attention
<bazhang> ban evasion with Yourmom it appears
<chu> So, it was MrMibbit in #ubuntu-server just saying some random things (about Chuck Norris), he doesn't appear to have kept going with it, so it seems to be alright. But thanks dax/bazhang
<dax> they're banned from #ubuntu, I note
<bazhang> * [OU812] (PURE3910@2002:4a4f:1b03::4a4f:1b03): PURE3458
<bazhang> looks identical to Yourmom, yes?
<bazhang> claims to have no idea about the whole thing
<IdleOne> Look out for Cottus in #u
<IdleOne> I told you 30 days. Why have you rejoined #ubuntu?
<gogli> hello !
<gogli> i'm not kav now , i'm gogli
<gogli> i can login tomorrow but not today
<IdleOne> interesting logic. We didn't ban the nick, we banned the user.
<gogli> is that so ?
<IdleOne> it is.
<gogli> interesting ...
<Myrtti> your multiple personalities don't come into play in this, it's for all of them
<IdleOne> Not sure how you would think that using a different nick would make the ban less relevant.
<gogli> i'm not thinking anything
<IdleOne> clearly. See you in 30 days.
<gogli> i'm  laughing now.
<gogli> I have question
<gogli> on what basis you locate a person of different personality
<gogli> is it IP ?
<Myrtti> magic.
<gogli> wao  ! nice ...Can you teach me that magic ? : )
<Myrtti> mostly lamb intestines and unicorn sparkle
<oCean> gogli: there are several types of bans and banmasks. What is important for you, is that you, in your personality, are banned
<oCean> no matter what ip or name you use
<gogli> well, i want to learn this technology : )
<gogli> Can you teach me ?
<oCean> gogli: so every time you are entering #ubuntu channel, you are evading your ban. Which will NOT help you to get your ban removed
<oCean> gogli: no, that is not the purpose of this channel.
<Myrtti> gogli: which channel are you op in?
<gogli> in ops !
<gogli> thats not the answer . Can you tell me on what basis you find/locate that man
<oCean> gogli: I told you
<IdleOne> No, we will not teach you how to evade a ban.
<oCean> gogli: it can be on accountname, nickname, ip address, host, part of ip address, part of your name
<gogli> can you suggest me the channel for that .Please
<oCean> gogli: no
<oCean> gogli: can I ask a question?
<gogli> no !
<oCean> ok, in that case, goodbye
<Myrtti> this isn't really working out
<oCean> gogli: if you are not here to listen to use, you are not  welcome
<gogli> ok! ask me the question
<oCean> ok
<oCean> do you understand that you, your real person is banned? So no matter what ip or name you use, you are not welcome in the #ubuntu channel
<oCean> do you get that part?
<gogli> yup ! i accept what you say : )
<gogli> is that fine for now oCean
<oCean> gogli: ok, now everytime you try to enter #ubuntu, trying with another nick or whatever, you are banevading
<oCean> do you understand that part?
<gogli> ok ! as a real person i'm banned , no matter what's my virtual ID
<oCean> exactly
<oCean> gogli: ok, now everytime you try to enter #ubuntu, trying with another nick or whatever, you are banevading
<gogli> : )
<oCean> banevading is not funny
<gogli> now , be happy
<gogli> chill bro .
<oCean> everytime you try to enter #ubuntu your ban will stay longer in effect
<gogli> i get it . Just chill
<oCean> gogli: I don't think you are taking this seriously, so i stop discussing this now
<gogli> can you tell me any better place than #ubuntu
<oCean> you can come back in a month, no need to return earlier
<oCean> gogli: please leave this  channel now, since there is nothing more to discuss
<gogli> don't be so hyper oCean .Ok
<IdleOne> gogli: ##linux is a good support channel.
<IdleOne> Now please part here and remember our agreement.
<gogli> is it contain good admin ,who can answer me very well
<IdleOne> yes.
<gogli> ok then ! take cae bro ! and try to have some fun .You need some Yoga and please grown up .I'm just of 18 approx and i have to face many problem in my life .Its a small one
<gogli> its my advice for you .
<IdleOne> Thanks for the advice
<gogli> Haha !
<gogli> bye bye
<gogli> take cae
<gogli> hey !
<gogli> who banned me on ##linux
<gogli> oCean: why you banned me on ##linux
<dax> You need to be identified to a nickserv account to use ##linux
<gogli> wiered !ok ! fine Aha ... My mistake
<gogli> how to register on ##Linux
<IdleOne> !register > gogli #ubuntu-ops is not your personal help channel. try #freenode
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> that is funny
<oCean> gogli: for help with using the freenode network /join #freenode channel
<IdleOne> !register > gogli
<ubottu> gogli, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !forget gogli #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> I know nothing about gogli #ubuntu-ops yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !forget register > gogli #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<Fuchs> you could probably just tell the bot to tell http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and  /msg nickserv help register
<gogli> thanks Fuchs : )
<IdleOne> gogli: Please part this channel. Come back in 30 dys
<IdleOne> days
<Fuchs> gogli: note that what IdleOne said still applies, please do not join this channel for freenode issues.
<gogli> Fuchs: actually , sorry to say but i only know how to join #ubuntu , #ubuntu-ops, #ubuntu-offtopics  .I never tried other channels
<gogli> Fuchs : I'll try my utmost to keep my promise
<IdleOne> Alright, you NEED to go now.
<gogli> my name is gogli , can you tell me how to register myself
<bazhang> <lrcaballero>  # sudo mv /etc/pacman.conf ~/pacman.conf.backup   Move pacman.conf.pacnew to pacman.conf# sudo mv pacman.conf.pacnew pacman.conf
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> he might be a script kiddie
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, Mkaysi said: !pastebinit-#ubuntu-fi is <reply> pastebinit on !pastebin :in komentoriviversio - Komennon ulostulo, tai muu teksti voidaan uudelleenohjata pastebinittiin, joka sen jälkeen ilmoittaa URL-osoitteen, joka sisältää ulostulos - Käyttääksesi pastebinitiä, asenna « pastebinit » paketti pakettienhallinnasta - Yksinkertainen käyttö: komento | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> I told him that it would be better if there'd be a different bot with Finnish factoid database
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> anyone else feel like explaining it?
<ubottu> In ubottu, dax said: !eolupgrade is <alias> eolupgrades
<dax> or not, since that documentation's out of date these days
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-08
<jagginess> socomm is telling people to rtfm
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<Myrtti> could you please repeat?
<ChristopherNg> OK...
<ChristopherNg> Basically, I met someone who calls himself "Fiberton" this was on EFNET
<Myrtti> I just want your story on the record, and then I and perhaps some other ops have additional questions for you
<Myrtti> right
<ChristopherNg> He said that various channels, especially alot of the linux ones were used to form "scene" groups.
<ChristopherNg> on Freenode.
<Myrtti> right, and what do you mean by "scene"
<ChristopherNg> These "Scene" groups are involved in various things, running botnets, piracy, identity theft, violation of intellectual property, doing DOS attacks and just breaking laws for lols.
<ChristopherNg> "breaking laws for lols." is KAZAN motto
<Myrtti> alright, and how does #ubuntu-offtopic fit into this?
<ChristopherNg> He claims to be a security guy.
<ChristopherNg> Myrtti: "Fiberton" thinks he is the next Kevin Mitnick.
<Myrtti> I didn't really ask that
<ChristopherNg> He basically openly said people use that channel
<ChristopherNg> for doing what i mentioned
<Myrtti> well that's not true
<ChristopherNg> yeah well thats why ive been coming here
<Myrtti> even if the channel isn't publically logged, the discussions in there don't have anything to do with anything aforementioned
<ChristopherNg> let me put it this way.
<ChristopherNg> who knows what is said in private convos? who is talking to who? and who is doing what?
<ChristopherNg> We dont know.
<Myrtti> well that's not in the channel then
<Myrtti> that has nothing to do with the channel
<ChristopherNg> yeah but im guessing they idle in there to be able to be contacted easily.
<ChristopherNg> "If you are looking for KAZAN, Come find us"
<Myrtti> so what's your suggestion then?
<ChristopherNg> mostly on EFNET
<Myrtti> so now hold on
<ChristopherNg> Myrtti: kick inactives
<Myrtti> that's just silly suggestion
<ChristopherNg> dont let idles in there
<ChristopherNg> well its a suggestion
<Myrtti> so we have hearsay that you report from another network from a guy who nobody has ever heard of, who claims these preposterous things
<Myrtti> and based on that hearsay, we should kick idlers off the channel?
<ChristopherNg> I think "some" linux channels are used by these "scene" groups where they idle to be contacted quickly.
<ChristopherNg> they use it like a mailbox
<Myrtti> I suppose that's possible, but it is also possible that it's used for good.
<ChristopherNg> yeah well, like i said thats what ive heard
<Myrtti> I'm confused again, how does EFnet fit into the picture again, only the place where this person is?
<ChristopherNg> Myrtti: EFNET in #startrek is where i seen him last
<ChristopherNg> he moves around different IRC channels
<ChristopherNg> he is like a phantom
<ChristopherNg> Has a network of people that keep him supplied with fake accounts etc
<ChristopherNg> thats how he survives
<ChristopherNg> fake email, paypal, usenet, vps, shell accounts etc
<ChristopherNg> its like a network.,
<ChristopherNg> really really complex
<IdleOne> ChristopherNg: have you ever seen any discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic that might lead you to believe it was about any illegal activities?
<ChristopherNg> IdleOne: not in the main channel, but who knows what these idle people who never say a word but have been here for such a long time are doing in private?
<ChristopherNg> and using such channels to idle and get messaged
<ChristopherNg> I mean you folks are here all the time...
<ChristopherNg> there are alot of people im sure you have never heard say a word in channel
<ChristopherNg> what are they doing?
<ChristopherNg> 1 day? ok, 1 month? ok? 1 year? thats questionable.
<ChristopherNg> they probably change nicks every few weeks anyway
<Flannel> ChristopherNg: Hi, sorry, just got here.  What do you suggesting we do about it?
<ChristopherNg> ok, just keep an eye on these inactive/idle guys that you have seen for a long time, but never seen say a word.
<IdleOne> Well, we appreciate you bringing this to our attention and we most assuredly will keep our eyes open for anything suspicious.
<ChristopherNg> I mean if they have been here for so long, they must have atleast said something to someone?
<IdleOne> Not sure if Flannel has anymore questions, but I think i am done.
<ChristopherNg> Ol
<ChristopherNg> ok
<ChristopherNg> JUst one last thing.
<ChristopherNg> These guys are professional anglers, not skids
<Flannel> ChristopherNg: Alrighty.  We'll see what we can do.  Thanks for the headsup.
<ChristopherNg> Dont be shocked if things like this happen right under your nose.
<ChristopherNg> np
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu AngrySpam98 bad attitude, doesn't answer question of those trying to help him, mild swearing.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<chu> Interesting, no factoids about mono in ubottu?
<bazhang> chu, you mean silverlight?
<chu> So some guuy was talking about running .exe files in #ubuntu earlier, I sent him !wine, but he claimed that he could do it with mono.
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> depending on if it is a mono app
<ikonia> chu: mono moves the goalposts a little
<Myrtti> then hou can
<Myrtti> you even
<ikonia> not all .exe's are "windows native", in that if they reference the .net libraries that have been ported to mono, and no windows base stuff, eg: MFC style stuff, then it will run
<chu> Yeah, I don't know if it *was* a mono app, and I didn't pursue it that far as I simply didn't know what to do.
<ikonia> mono is fussy on versions though too
<ikonia> so just because it's a .net app, doesn't mean it will work with mono.
<ikonia> it's a bit of a case by case situation
<chu> But, I'm a bit surprised ubottu doesn't have anything about mono in her knowledge-base, or I just didn't know what the factoid was.
<ikonia> Ubuntu's pulled mono out of it's base install
<ikonia> there was a sticky package that used to be included that had to be pulled
<chu> Well, WINE isn't in the base install, but has a factoid, right?
<bazhang> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<bazhang> and that package is no longer in the repos
<bazhang> pretty sure QQ is a different reference
<bazhang> !find qq
<ubottu> File qq found in empathy-common, enigma-data, enigma-level-previews, freecol, gap-small-groups-extra, gridengine-client, gridengine-common, hp2xx, hspell, iptux (and 42 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=qq&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<oCean> qq-communicator?
<oCean> never heard of
<bazhang> its an asian irc/bbs/im-ish kind of protocol
<bazhang> !find eva
<ubottu> Found: ttf-devanagari-fonts, attal-themes-medieval, libapache2-mod-evasive, libecore-evas1, libeval-closure-perl, libeval-context-perl, libeval0, libeval0-dev, libevas-dbg, libevas-dev (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=eva&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bazhang> empathy can handle it, there used to be a package called eva that could too
<bazhang> <Anduck> so uhh, has anyone posted something with (1),(2) or (3) here recently?  <Anduck> the thing is, someone posted the code _right here_ in this channel and i need it.
<bazhang> some kind of school quiz. he is hitting various linux channels and asking that
<bazhang> <newbie|3> yeah i know perviously ubuntu released i could install repo without adding any address to sources.list
<bazhang> that would be a trick
<oCean> maybe he thinks of add-ppa or whatever the command is
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> thought he was still banned
<bazhang> so help22222 never actually answered any questions asked of him
<ikonia> of course not
<bazhang> that was odd. the IP looks very familiar though
<ikonia> didn't check, just appeared to be a clueless guy
<chu> ikonia: Is this guy in #u-o, the guy who has often asked borderline questions about North Kora?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> and in other channels
<ikonia> does what he can to mention hitler/korea/provocative stuff
<chu> Yeah.
<bazhang> chu theskarmorie?
<chu> Yep.
<bazhang> he's got about 20 different nicks, same baiting repetitive questions
<ikonia> I've told him to stop now, so just mute/remove on the next occasion
<ikonia> the fact that he's doing it in other channels, it's just spam
<TheSkarmorie> Hello, just because ikonia is in a bitter mood about something unrelated doesn't mean he should spill it on me for asking an advice question within the bounds of #ubuntu-offtopic. Just thought I'd let you know of this injustice.
<ikonia> hello you've been spamming me in pm
<TheSkarmorie> That was an angry outburst, ikon.
<ikonia> sure,
<TheSkarmorie> To anyone else who wonders, it was this paste: http://pastebin.com/y6LdxcZL
<ikonia> you seem to be missing some key lines
<ikonia> 13:32 <TheSkarmorie> Alright, motherphucker! You asked for it.
<ikonia> repeating that
<ikonia> but anyway, that doesn't change the fact that you are now banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheSkarmorie> That's what I pasted to him for kickbanning me after a question for advice evolved into some kind of emotionally-influenced disagreement.
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> (if you're going to try to show what you pasted, it's best not to miss key lines including insults to try to hide hide it)
<TheSkarmorie> Sorry that your loved one just died, or if you're a woman, that your PMS is making you epically moody, but don't spill it on me. That's what therapists are for. They're perfect to be cathartic on.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops TheSkarmorie continued to try to provoke after being banned for trying to provoke continued to spam in pm 13:39 <TheSkarmorie> PPPPPHHHHHUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK YOU! PHUCK YOU! PHUCK YOU - was then killed for flooding
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> aww
<cryptopsy> how do i restart the mmc subsystem?
<IdleOne> cryptopsy: This is not the support channel, you were sent here because you are banned in #ubuntu. Did you wish to try and resolve that ban?
<Tm_T> I take that as a "no"
<IdleOne> That is how I took it.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-01
<ubottu> In ubottu, pfifo said: where is tallahassee?
<bazhang> * bashang (~bashang@wsip-98-175-242-130.sd.sd.cox.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> this guy was nick squatting bazhang
<bazhang> <bashang> is there a version of ubuntu for homosexuals like me?
<bazhang> what a surprise
<bazhang> he's a troll!
<bazhang> run a server on a kindle fire, oh yeah
<ubottu> In ubottu, phunyguy said: I think it is the !info linux-generic-lts-quantal
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-02
<ubottu> Hobbsee called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, pleia2 said: no ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb
<Pici> updated
<pleia2> thank you
<ubottu> In ubottu, pleia2 said: no ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb  svaksha
<ubottu> In ubottu, pleia2 said: no ops-#ubuntu-women is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha
<pleia2> sorry about that :) noticed an omission
<Pici> updated again :)
<Myrtti> come on pleia2, keep up ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> now I know how to edit factoids, you're all in trouble
<Myrtti> uhoh
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-03
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1570 users, 1 overflows, 1571 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1626 users, 1 overflows, 1627 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1625 users, 1 overflows, 1626 limit))
<bazhang> <madprops> how do I turn on the computer
<Corey> bazhang: With a hammer.
<bazhang> Corey, hehe nice
<DJones> Chadman> root@bt <--- Wonder if they're actually using Ubuntu or or maybe Backtrack (I know the @bt could be a coincidence)
<bazhang> seems like bt
<bazhang> a certain user profile is a natural for bt
<bazhang> nice call DJones
<bazhang> he is indeed using backtrack
<DJones> heh
<DJones> Ah well, 2 hours less sleep than normal and still awake enough to read & comprehend IRC
<bazhang> haha
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, zhak said: ubottu: is it posssible to download packages for saucy salamander since it is not released yet
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: no testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini for information.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: no testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, smartboyhw said: !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<Tm_T> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56 for information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<bazhang> he openly admitted he was trolling. not a good idea
<DJones> Nope, I was giving him a last chance after a warning, but getting rid of them works for me
<bazhang> he was a problem long before that
<DJones> Certainly wasn't good for the channel
<DJones> Now to wait for phone calls from the hospital after mother-in-law gets blue lighted there
<Pici> backtrack?
<DJones> Troll from earlier today
<Pici> o
<DJones> And then offtopic now
<bazhang> abusive too
<DJones> Yep, noted in @comment
<bazhang> <cortexman1> I found a typo in my code
<bazhang> lordie
<bazhang> <cortexman1> epecially, if you don't think the version of ubuntu is relevant to answering the question, you shouldn't even comment on it.
<bazhang> bwhaha
<bazhang> my Warty bork nd hlp plz
<awktion> what is wrong with you guys
<awktion> are you trying to be microsoft or something?
<awktion> first you guys consistently disseminate bad information
<bazhang> nope
<awktion> and now you won't help someone that has a install that's still got supported repos?
<bazhang> not all versions are supported in #ubuntu
<awktion> offtopic is not an appropriate place to discuss an older version
<awktion> the facts are that its a crowdsourced support infrastructure
<awktion> so without a swarm you have no support
<awktion> all versions THAT HAVE ACTIVE REPOS should be supported
<awktion> and
<awktion> on top of that
<bazhang> awktion, thats not how the channel is run
<DJones> awktion: The policy in #ubuntu is that only supported versions are supported
<awktion> any questions about upgrading from one that's repos are dead should be supported
<awktion> DJones:
<awktion> by definition if the repo is alive its supported
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | awktion
<ubottu> awktion: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<awktion> irc support is not payed ubuntu support
<bazhang> support for those is limited to eolupgrades
<awktion> if it were then you guys would have bene shut down for all the bad answers
<awktion> sure
<DJones> awktion: No its not, please see the info from Ubottu which says when versions are no longer supported
<bazhang> awktion, there's nothing to discuss. you dont like the channels policies. that will not change them
<awktion> just because you have a topic or a bot that says something does not make it true
<awktion> dpkg has a few bad factoids, as does ubottu
<awktion> does that mean the factoids should be acted on as the truth?
<DJones> awktion: Using your argument, Warty would still be supported because you can still get repo's from old-releases.ubuntu
<awktion> or perhaps should they be examined to see if they fit what they address?
<bazhang> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<awktion> yes
<awktion> if someone walked in the chan and said, hey
<awktion> i've got warty but i cant update my irssi
<awktion> that's legit
<bazhang> no its not
<LjL> awktion: what makes it "true" then? wait i'll tell you, the IRC Team's consensus on it makes it true if it's something that concerns the Ubuntu channels. so yes, the ops here decide things, among which, that unsupported releases are not suitable topics for #ubuntu (which has been the case for years). if you wish that to change, email the IRC Council.
<awktion> if someone said hey - i've a system i dont control, and its got warty - i need to make xyz change, yes
<awktion> the irc team is hilarious
<bazhang> please exit the channel awktion
<awktion> 17:21 <+LjL> awktion: what makes it "true" then? wait i'll tell you, the IRC Team's consensus on it makes it true if it's something that concerns the Ubuntu channels. so yes, the ops here decide
<awktion>              things, among which, that unsupported releases are not suitable topics for #ubuntu (which has been the case for years). if you wish that to change, email the IRC Council.
<awktion> 17:22 < awktion> if someone said hey - i've a system i dont control, and its got warty - i need to make xyz change, yes
<awktion> i'm gonna have to document that - its a huge joke..
<awktion> srry bout the paste
<Tm_T> awktion: actually that's pretty much how ubuntu support works: releases are supported to a certain point
<awktion> no
<awktion> you got something really messed up in your mind
<awktion> 'ubuntu supported' != channel supported; nor should it.
<Tm_T> awktion: it's official Ubuntu support channel
<awktion> there are many topics your ops know little about
<Tm_T> so it follows what's officially supported
<awktion> for instance, what's the smallest install version you can get.
<awktion> Tm_T: #ubuntu in no way reflects the ubuntu community's wishes or will
<Tm_T> awktion: by community you mean what exactly here?
<awktion> it reflects the irc team's consensus of what it should be.
<awktion> Do you have a voting process open to the public?
<cortexman1> Hi, I have just read the IRC guidelines. They do not mention whether or not the IRC Council has discussed whether it is appropriate for people to discuss active Ubuntu repositories.
<LjL> awktion, i REALLY don't see how you can claim something like 'ubuntu supported != channel supported', when by definition, what IS supported in the channel is defined by the OPS (IRC Team / IRC Council). so unless you're ready to stop arguing against obvious definitions, please leave this channel.
<awktion> no
<awktion> ubuntu is open source
<awktion> the channel is volenteers
<Tm_T> awktion: being open source is irrelevant to how Ubuntu community is governed
<awktion> this is NOT a payed support chan from say canonical
<cortexman1> If the IRC Council has not discussed this issue, then it seems that it is an open topic.
<awktion> That would be an absolute rule.
<cortexman1> If they have discussed the issue, it should be documented.
<awktion> but guess what
<LjL> cortexman1: we are not willing  to entertain a mob being called into the channel to discuss this.
<awktion> even tho the kernel is underused, linux 2.2 is still _supported_ overall
<awktion> so if #ubuntu does not represent _everything_ that can be done with ubuntu
<Tm_T> awktion: not in Ubuntu channels it is not
<awktion> wtf
<cortexman1> In general, Canonical keeps repositories active because they know people are still using them.
<awktion> i was typing sir
<cortexman1> (and, in a way, they support that use)
<awktion> yes
<awktion> very much in a way
<Tm_T> cortexman1: those are for upgrade purposes, it's not supported to use EOL releases
<awktion> Tm_T: and yet
<LjL> awktion: i don't care, if you're going to call in people to make a mess here, i'm not going to allow that. so both you and cortexman1 are kindly requested to leave now.
<Tm_T> what canonical supports is irrelevant to what ubuntu supports
<awktion> can you explain how to upgrade from warty to 1304?
<awktion> lets try this
<cortexman1> anyways
<Tm_T> awktion: irrelevant to this discussion
<cortexman1> the IRC Council needs to discuss and document this issue.
<awktion> very relevant
<LjL> cortexman1: then put it in their agenda / email them.
<cortexman1> because #ubuntu is harassing people who ask questions
<awktion> LjL: how about i just ddos u
<awktion> ffs
<cortexman1> what's the address / how do I do that.
<LjL> !irccouncil
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council or email irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<Tm_T> cortexman1: all this arguing of an old community rule is currently holding me from doing Ubuntu development, so please if you have concerns on this, email irc council, but stop arguing it here at it isn't going anywhere
<Tm_T> cortexman1: if there's nothing else we can help you with here, please part
<cortexman1> who is arguing?
<cortexman1> my comments are entirely reasonable
<cortexman1> i sent them to the ubuntu-irc-council channel. please update me after you guys have discussed it, and please post the results of your discussion to the website.
<cortexman1> please make sure that you discuss the specific points that I raised
<cortexman1> my regular nick is cortexman, if this one is not online.
<cortexman1> also, your comment asking me to part is not civil.
<cortexman1> an acknowledgement would be civil.
<bazhang> its a no idle channel cortexman1
<bazhang> read the topic
<cortexman1> i'm not idling
<bazhang> the issue is over
<cortexman1> excuse me?
<bazhang> so there's nothing left to discuss
<cortexman1> are you trying to hush me?
<Tm_T> cortexman1: the discussion won't continue here, please continue with irc council
<bazhang> please exit the channel cortexman1
<cortexman1> let's be clear: I am here complaining about operator abuse.
<LjL> cortexman1, see, even if we had been willing to discuss the philosophical issues involved with the things you said, we're unlikely to look favorable at the fact you were obviously incited by awktion to come here and ask about things like the active repositories being supported. we really don't like mobs.
<cortexman1> you have told me that you do not respect my complaint, that you won't hear it, and you have asked me to leave.
<cortexman1> you have not acknowledged my complaint in its full force.
<Tm_T> cortexman1: I'm asking you to continue with irc council
<LjL> cortexman1: so at this point, your option if you want to pursue this is to contact the IRC Council. you say you have done so, good, now wait for their answer.
<LjL> cortexman1: in the meanwhile, please part this channel.
<cortexman1> I have posted this complaint in ubuntu-irc-council, of which ™_T is a member, and he has told me in this channel instead that he does not respect my complaint and told me to leave.
<cortexman1> that is unacceptable.
<cortexman1> that is not civil.
<LjL> cortexman1: that's not what he told you, but feel free to believe what you want. i'm just really tired of seeing this place scroll for no reason
<LjL> so part
<LjL> seriously
<LjL> enougyh
<cortexman1> if the irc council replies to my complaint I will be happy to leave.
<cortexman1> until then I am comfortable waiting.
<cortexman1> I am not idle.
<IdleOne> Good morning
<LjL> hi
<chu> Good time to enter the fray IdleOne
<IdleOne> I will do X when and only when you comply to my demands!
<IdleOne> POW Punch in the nose
<sarnold> shollings in #ubuntu-server is being abuse to users -- I'd appreciate someone else paying attention to what he says and how he says it..
<sarnold> s/abuse/abusive/
<Tm_T> sarnold: on it
<sarnold> Tm_T: <3  :)
<Pici> Oh, I step away from my desk for an hour and I have an angry PM from a user I've never met waiting for me when I get back.
<IdleOne> The exciting life of an IRCC member
<Pici> going afk, someone might want to try to keep luigi and reisio on-topic in #ubuntu.  Also, ntzrmtthihu777's spamming of !offtopic to them is doing little.
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> ntz is the very definition of offtopic
<IdleOne> But his off topic is relevant.
<IdleOne> :p
<bazhang> she , but occassionally yeah
<bazhang> why do I always misspell that!
<IdleOne> I was being sarcastic about the relevant off topicness
<bazhang> ntz is amusing though
<luigi> Hmm
<luigi> This doesn't look right
<luigi> bug 1 ?
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<luigi> Nope, this is right
<LjL> looks good to me. luigi, you've been banned from #ubuntu for being intentionally disruptive to the channel
<luigi> Hurray!
<k1l> luigi: can we help you?
<luigi> k1l: Nope!
<luigi> I'm good
<IdleOne> Please leave the channel in that case
<DJones> luigi: If you have nothing else to discuss, then please note the channel has a no idleing policy
<k1l> ok, then look out for another place to troll. not in the ubuntu channels and not on freenode.
<luigi> Ah, yes, yes
<luigi> Hmm
<luigi> You guys need to learn the $a prefix
<luigi> It's not that hard, seriously
 * LjL rolls eyes
<luigi> LjL: Sir, I take offense
<LjL> i take offence at your taking offence, now what
 * luigi thinks
<luigi> You don't want to do that! You'll give me an erection!
 * luigi sits there with a smug look on his face
<LjL> i'd have fun for an entirely hour but i think the others here don't need to see this
<LjL> here, got your $a
<bazhang> -ly
<LjL> bazhang: i don't know what is up with my fingers lately, they just type the most random stuff :(
<LjL> luigi: i give you 25 seconds
<bazhang> my space key appears to be broken!
<LjL> luigi: i don't know, you said to wait a minute
<LjL> luigi: now you've got me to hurt my finger in the CD tray. it's bleeding. i hope you're happy
<bazhang> seriously?
<LjL> luigi: wait a minute, you said $a would cure everything. you LIED TO ME
 * SirPenguins who watches the watchers
<LjL> the watcherers, obviously
<LjL> duh
<SirPenguins> Am I now a watcherer?
<bazhang> nope
<SirPenguins> I should get a new watch to commemorate this achievement
<bazhang> or get a hobby
<SirPenguins> I have a hobby
<LjL> a better hobby
<SirPenguins> I sit here and dick around at work when I have nothing to do
<LjL> like collecting old handheld computers
<SirPenguins> That would be lovely...
<SirPenguins> But I have no money for such things
<SirPenguins> The great thing about IRC? Free entertainment
<LjL> then go make the money! quick!
<IdleOne> Use the money for the new watch
<LjL> come back when you've made the money, and report
<bazhang> one that does not involve being a pest
<bazhang> Seven_Six_Two> I'm looking for a current ubuntu member to sponsor me for membership. If you can help, please pm me. Thanks.
<ubottu> SirPenguins called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-04
<k1l> @mark Mikicacarica #ubuntu adult warez advertisement
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<sao> hi
<sao> help please
<sao> autobot banned me yestrday
<sao> on ubuntu channel
<sao> any here?
<Tm_T> sao: patience please, one moment and I'll look what it is
<DJones> Tm_T: Was just looking 55946
<sao> ok
<sao> [15:39] <sao> [15:39] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<sao> bot said i spam do
<sao> but i just sent messages
<sao> and he anned me
<sao> b
<sao> auto
<Tm_T> sao: you're not banned but quieted
<Tm_T> DJones: do you see/know the case? I cannot find anything useful atm
<sao> yes
<sao> what?
<sao> u cant unmute me?
<DJones> sao: Looking at the log, you started posting lines with "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" in it after you asked a question
<sao> yes
<sao> unity crashed and i said scream
<DJones> Tm_T: BT id is 55946 under the nick sadf
<sao> unity left panel
<sao> yes its me
<DJones> sao: Slow down a bit, please don't use the enter key as much
<sao> me need change IP or delite coocies?
<sao> or bouth?
<DJones> sao: Just wait a few minutes while we check the reason
<Tm_T> sao: what you need to do is behave, not create noise in our support channels
<sao> there are was many times message in Unity
<sao> i not special
<sao> just unity crashed
<sao> and i said this
<Tm_T> sao: you sent multiple lines of aaaaa's to the support channel
<sao> yes
<Tm_T> please don't do that
<sao> 3 times usually do it
<sao> ewerywhere
<sao> disable bot plz
<Tm_T> please don't do that
<sao> ok
<k1l> !enter | sao
<ubottu> sao: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tm_T> it's doing its job just fine, it is meant to prevent exactly that kind of behaviour
<Tm_T> among other things
<sao> its normal reaction of people
<sao> jusat bot not undestand it
<Tm_T> there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<Tm_T> sao: #ubuntu is busy as it is, so less noise created the better. best way to get help is keep your messages in one line
<sao> i not bad
<Tm_T> flooding channel with nonsense is bad behaviour
<sao> I'm just wasting my time with you
<sao> sorry
<sao> i just then change IP and remove coocies
<sao> bb
<sao> i not spammed in chat
<sao> Bugs in the system is the reason for my behavior.
<Tm_T> sao: bandodging is even worse, so please don't do that either
<sao> i cant be muted from this
<Tm_T> sao: you will be unmuted as soon as you understand how the channel should be used
<sao> I've done it a few times in 5 years.
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<sao> i all understand
<sao> and i disable this now
<sao> i help to myself by chanhe IP and coockies
<sao> bb
<k1l> sao: if you evade the ban, that is not gonna help you to be unbanned in future
<sao> You have too much bureaucracy . Its bad.
<k1l> sao: its bad that you dont want to stick to the guidelines like the other users.
<sao> I have every day a new and unique IP
<k1l> #ubuntu is a channel for every ubuntu user. not only you. so stick with the rules that allow everybody to get support.
<sao> u cant ban me
<k1l> sao: threatening is not gonna help you. that just shows that you dont want to follow the rules
<sao> u can ban IP, that will use other people
<sao> sorry
<sao> I was follow rules
<k1l> sao: you clearly dont show the behaviour that is needed to get support. you think you are the only one and your issue is more important than the issues from others
<sao> aaaaaaaa and aaaaaaaaaaa its not spam
<k1l> that is a very bad attitude. threatening to evade the ban is even worse
<k1l> sao: sure its spam
<sao> no its my emotions
<sao> bugs in ubuntu - reason
<sao> I am not guilty
<k1l> no need for emotions in a support channel.
<sao> Bugs in Ubuntu provoke me
<k1l> emotions dont help you to solve your issue.
<sao> ok bb
<k1l> sao: you still dont show the behaviour which makes us think you will act to the guidelines
<k1l> !guidelines | sao
<ubottu> sao: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sao> i go change all
<ubottu> ActionPa1snip called the ops in #ubuntu (kyo)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Chadman)
<bazhang> <mrdeb> ok hold on i will get my list
<ikonia_> this guy's been in here many times and knows how to use the channel,
<bazhang> he's making a list, and checking it twice
<bazhang> sure he does
<bazhang> he just feigns ignorance when it suits him
<ikonia> not today
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1644 users, 4 overflows, 1648 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1699 users, 4 overflows, 1703 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1700 users, 7 overflows, 1707 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (docvell appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (docvell appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (docvell appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-05
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 677 bans)
<Corey> Ruh roh.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 682 bans)
<Flannel> yeah, you already said that.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Anon503 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 667 bans)
<Flannel> No, banlist filling down.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 667 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 668 bans)
<IdleOne> yes floodbot we know
<IdleOne> Soon as freenode gets it together we will clear them.
<tomaw> where do you need opping?
<IdleOne> tomaw: no rush
<IdleOne> thanks though :)
<tomaw> ok
<IdleOne> little surprised the trolls haven't attacked us though
<IdleOne> Now that I said that :/
<elky> indeed
<elky> or staff could help someone get rid of excess stuff now...
<elky> tomaw: still there?
<tomaw> yup
<IdleOne> nah, the ban list is not full yet
<Pici> I think opping one of us would probably be a good idea
<Pici> just in case.
<tomaw> opped Pici
<Pici> tomaw: thanks
<tomaw> np
<elky> now fix the +e list
<jrib> Pici: I'll clear out some of my bans, I think I have a few stale ones
<elky> which is what half the bans will be i'm guessing
<Pici> elky: you want a few random pms from confused users too?
<elky> Pici: rww is offering to fix it if we op him up
<IdleOne> I think I got all the floodbot bans
<elky> you can probably remove all my bans except for the racist one
<Pici> restarting ubottu
<Pici> tsimpson: you might want to look at pruning the ubottu log, after ubottu.com was klined during the server issues (dunno why), the log file indicated that ubottu was trying to reconnect to freenode a few thousand times a second.
<Pici> I had to use the killbot page to get it working again.
<tsimpson> Pici: the server was k-lined
<tsimpson> apparently
<Pici> yes.
<tsimpson> I think supybot was just in a while loop
<tsimpson> it may even be (another) bug in supybot, as it's supposed to wait
<DJones> AlanBell: /w 20
<bazhang> <giwrgaras> by having a crazy idea of installing ubuntu
<bazhang> rant detected
<tsimpson> a threaded while loop at that
<popey> Hello!
<popey> 14:23:06 -!- meetingology [meetingolo@174.143.202.182] has quit [K-Lined]
<popey> uhm.. can we get it back?
<Myrtti> someone (AlanBell?) needs to restart it, afaik its been unklined hours ago
<DJones> I pinged him a couple of hours back about that, he appears to away for a while
<popey> oh, he was flying back from .be I guess
 * popey spies via latitude
<DJones> popey: is the NSA
<popey> hah
<popey> thanks!
<DJones> Zaku> and I can easily hack ubuntu.com
<DJones> Guest8424> DJones, ubuntu.com is vulnerable to a variety of attacks, mainly RFI.
<tsimpson> ... I'm going to have to kill the bots for a minute
<ikonia> at least there is warning, thank you tsimpson
<tsimpson> supybot decided it was fine for the log 22GB
<tsimpson> well, one is 22GB, one is 3.5, another is 2.5
<tomaw> sounds like a cry for help
<DJones> Maybe its the bots list of people to get revenge on for klining it earlier on
<ikonia> has ubuntu 13.04 dropped the use of /etc/fstab - thats the 3rd person I've see say "I have no fstab file"
<tomaw> DJones: I think that was just them losing at a bot fight
<DJones> On this 13.04 machine, I have an /etc/fstab although it is an upgraded from earlier versions
<Unit193> Haha!
<ikonia> I just don't see how it's possible to not have an /etc/fstab, and it's not like this guy is the first one to say it
<Unit193> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/fstab Hrm, maybe it's done a different way?
<ikonia> they have the /etc/fstab.d directory , but other distros use that too, but not having the fstab.....
<ikonia> seems odd, to break such an important standard
<DJones> I have a /etc/fstab.d but its empty
<ikonia> yes, it's for user mounts
<ikonia> so should be empty
<ikonia> there are posts all over the internet showing /etc/fstab on 13.04 for example http://askubuntu.com/questions/297069/ubuntu-13-04-hard-disk-does-not-boot
<ikonia> never mind, the file is there, this guy just can't read his screen
<ikonia> but he's not the first to say that
<DJones> Its not the first time this guy has disputed things and swore that black is white
<ikonia> oh really
<ikonia> I've never seen him before
<ikonia> I'm backing away from this, as modifying a file like this when he doesn't pay attention to if the file is even there doesn't interest me
<tsimpson> ok, 28GB freed by deleting supybot logs
<tsimpson> and the "no space left on device" messages are gone :)
<DJones> He was the guy a week or so back that wanted support with cracked software, he swore blind that just because the .rar file he wanted help extracting had '-cracked' in the filename wasn't cracked
<ikonia> oh this idiot
<ikonia> oh I'm totally out then
<DJones> yup
<ikonia> someone needs to change that ISO file name from amd64 to 64bit
<ikonia> I logged a bug for it and the questions about it never go away
<DJones> It always makes me think of hoovers, nobody ever says they're going to dyson the living room carpet, its always hoover, just seems to be something thats been given a name in the past & nobody wants to change it
<tsimpson> technically though, it is amd64
<ikonia> considering ubuntu is supposed to target user friendly, it's not really the best namies
<ikonia> tsimpson: technically fully agree
<ikonia> however real world target user position, it's not helpfui
<tsimpson> yeah, I accept it's a cause of confusion for 99% of people
<DJones> Its a least the 2nd time I've seen the question asked today
<ikonia> thats odd, launchpad.net shows me having only logged one bug ??
<ikonia> I've logged many
<DJones> Would it be as simple as changing the filename, or are there likely to be deep rooted things that would also need changing with the iso
<tsimpson> ikonia: it doesn't show fixed released/invalid by default iirc
<ikonia> tsimpson: I can't get it to show anything other than the 1 bug,
<ikonia> ahh got a few more
<tsimpson> I see 54 with the advanced search
<ikonia> I see 8 with advanced search
<tsimpson> odd
<tsimpson> I don't think it's missing any when I search my own bugs, but I don't keep track of all ~570
<ikonia> tsimpson: a poor excuse.....
<tsimpson> I'm really saying that I have no clue if it's showing all of them or not
<ikonia> I know, I'm teasing you, 570 is a lot to track
<ikonia> I think I had about 100-ish
<ikonia> you see 57, I see 8
<ikonia> ah, I get 54 now
<ikonia> think it's worth giving this another push ?
<ikonia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/307420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307420 in Ubuntu CD Images "use more descriptive architecture names on cd images" [Undecided,Fix released]
<AlanBell> meetingology is on its way back into channels
<AlanBell> apparently a kline gives it a signal 15 and it dies if I read it correctly
<IdleOne> makes sense
<IdleOne> you don't want your logs filling up with Unable to connect to server
<AlanBell> from the log file "ERROR 2013-07-05T18:54:03 supybot Schedule is the only remaining driver, why do we continue to live?"
<AlanBell> eventually life just wasn't worth living it would appear. Poor bot.
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-06
<tsimpson> AlanBell: actually I had do kill it, it was spinning the CPU at 100%, that's where the signal 15 came from
<tsimpson> then I had to clear the nearly 40GB of log files suppybot decided to make, so you may want to do something about the 1.7GB log meetingology has
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, pfifo said: ubottu took forever, but she is saying linux-image exists in saucy, but anyway, I have no idea about saucy stuff, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> jhc
<IdleOne> qbittorent isn't even in the repos
<bazhang> seems to be here
<IdleOne> hmm
<bazhang> perhaps spelled with one t instead of two
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> !info qbittorent
<ubottu> Package qbittorent does not exist in raring
<IdleOne> !info qbitorent
<ubottu> Package qbitorent does not exist in raring
<bazhang> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.9-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2784 kB, installed size 6070 kB
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> missing r
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, serialquestioner said: ubottu i think who created you is :)
<AlanBell> tsimpson: ah, right I will remove that
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Dickman_Returnsn,)
<Myrtti> he moves like Jagger
<DJones> 16:42 < THEtruthHOOA> why join #ubuntu-women and get banned
<DJones> From #u
<AlanBell> yeah, that was me, they were ban evading
<DJones> They were in #u & seemed to be starting a bit of a rant, but then gave up
<bazhang> mrdeb asking for support in #ubuntu the other day is actually using crunchbang
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> I warned him about it the other day
<bazhang> #debian does not to support him either
<bazhang> +want
<ikonia> he was asking in #ubuntu because #crunchbang got fed up of him/laughed at him
<ikonia> @mark Casey #ubuntu actually the nick THEUSD
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> hellow ajw0100
<DJones> ajw0100: Is there something we can help you with? If there isn't, please note that the channel has a no idling policy
<LjL> might be getting redirected from somewhere else (though i see nothing in the tracker)
<bazhang> *!*@*.sub-174-*.myvzw.com$#ubuntu-ops by DJones in #ubuntu   LjL
<bazhang> from #ubuntu
<LjL> ah
<bazhang> the @bansearch with the bot found that
<bazhang> <esmirlin> how can i remember my nickname pass from freenode?
<bazhang> what is the sound of one hand clapping
<bazhang> !koan
<bazhang> awww
<DJones> ajw0100: You have been asked if you need any help and asked not to idle in the channel
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-07
<ubottu> MyLordJesusChris called the ops in #ubuntu (Earth is God's Footstool)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1508 users, 5 overflows, 1513 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1508 users, 6 overflows, 1514 limit))
<DJones> gar_onn: Appears to be a bot in #u, only one line so far, will wait to see if continues to reply as an apparent bot
<bazhang> he wanted moonligh/silverlight via wine on chrome
<bazhang> even though it was pointed out that even MS has dropped support for that
<k1l> i tried to talk to himi in pm about the kick and his attitude. but no response so far
<bazhang> might as well ask for a pony in #ubuntu
<bazhang> ubottu, pony
<bazhang> awww
<IdleOne> !unforget pony
<ubottu> I knew nothing about pony at all, IdleOne
<IdleOne> well you suck
<bazhang> used to be an -ot factoid
<k1l> hmm ok, got an answer in pm but it didnt show better attitude :/
<IdleOne> !unforget pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Factoid pony-#ubuntu-offtopic wasn't deleted yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR YOU!
<bazhang> hehe
<Corey> In today's exciting episode, I get to install Hardy (8.04) on a client's server for them. Lovely!
<Corey> "Haaayyyyy!  That's EOL! You shouldn't do that..." <-- Waiting for it. :-p
<k1l> the 90s called, they want theis releases back
<k1l> :p
<bazhang> hehehe
<Corey> The grim reaper called. He's waiting for this client company.
<Corey> Is there even still an apt repo that holds the latest 8.04 packages?
<k1l> !eol | Corey
<ubottu> Corey: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> there are old releases repos (i think you know all the warning stuff)
<Pricey> Corey: archive.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> just for eolupgrades afaik
<chu> Yep, I have heard they keep them around for upgrades.
<Corey> k1l: I do indeed.
<Corey> Yeah, that'd be useful.
<Corey> Thanks!
<Corey> Will dive into this stuff once I get to the DC...
<Pricey> Pretty sure the stuff's still there.
<k1l> yep its still there
<k1l> just, very old stuff
<bazhang> mirak seems to have pissed off more than half the supporters
<k1l> "i need help ASAP!!!111" ok i cant test right now, will try i t later
<k1l> :/
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> I have the exact card, and nary an issue
<bazhang> +same
<ubottu> IAmLost called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (revelation 21:8)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-06-30
<rww> 18:07:52 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+r] by phunyguy
<rww> it is currently 02:55
<rww> should that still be set
<Unit193> No.
<elky> i'd guess no
<Flannel> which means you get to clear -unregged too!
<Unit193> :D
<rww> done'd
<rww> I note that eir can keep track of modes like +r and have an expiration time for them
<rww> Just since I feel like being whiny that we didn't stick with it :P
<Flannel> seriously? you bring up eir? :P
<elky> it's not that there were not things we liked about eir...
<rww> Flannel: nah, Unit193 has a faster way of doing it so i leave it to him
<rww> Unit193: speaking of which, I saw a post mentioning you doing Debian things on planet debian the other day. yay you.
<Unit193> rww: Yeah, wasn't expecting to get in the news.  Thanks.
<rww> The Dalek Invasion Of #ubuntu-unregged
<Unit193> Ups.
<Unit193> rww: FWIW: <+AntiSpamMeta> Debug risk threat [#ubuntu] - channel appears to still be +r after 45 minutes
<rww> wow, finally an ASM feature I like
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> sorry, was afk a while
<phunyguy> I blame Flannel.
<Sachiru> May I ask why I was kicked from ##ubuntu?
<Unit193> Are you referring to a couple minutes ago?  If so, #ubuntu-unregged was cleared.  You were forwarded there due to an attack on #ubuntu and we had to redirect users not logged into the network to that channel.
<Unit193> Sachiru: The restriction on #ubuntu was removed a bit ago, you can try to /join #ubuntu  again.  (I also see you have now authenticated to network services, so you wouldn't be limited now anyway.)
<Sachiru> Ah.
<Sachiru> Thanks.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Sachiru> For some reason I was disconnected from IRC, and rejoined with an underscore to my username.
<Sachiru> What was the attack on #ubuntu all about, if I may ask?
<Sachiru> Never even heard of how someone can attack an IRC channel
<Unit193> Spamming all the nicks in the channel, using clients connected from different hosts.
<Sachiru> Ah, thanks.
<Sachiru> At least that's all cleared up. Thanks again!
<Unit193> Have a nice day!
<bazhang> <mork> any ubuntu experts here?
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu ultrapro advertising own servers
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> bcvery called the ops in #ubuntu (TheTranzgr3zzor)
<genii> Heh, mutant files.
<Jordan_U> genii: They get together with the daemons and zombie processes to wreak havoc.
<Jordan_U> The daemons are especially scary, especially the ones that use 100% CPU.
<Jordan_U> "You don't understand, it never sleeps!"
<genii> Sometimes I think about them like this too.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lm05 said: ubottu: I think that "Hello" is not polish word...
<genii> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<genii> Hm.
<Unit193> genii: He said "hello", someone looked at his hostmask and gave him that factoid.
<genii> Unit193: Ah, OK. A bit too pre-emptive :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-01
<WolopewWi> hello
<WolopewWi> I have no voice in #ubuntu
<WolopewWi> i was a dick one night when i was trashed, i want to apologise
<bazhang> fix my BMW
<bazhang> I USE UBUNTU
<IceBot3000> I cannot send to #ubuntu for support issues
<bazhang> you are muted
<k1l_> IceBot3000: that is right. i muted you because you still were keeping on with the topic you were told several times it doesnt suit the technical support channel
<IceBot3000> I request un-muting
<k1l_> not before you agree on not starting that topic again
<IceBot3000> Fine, if that's how you want to play things
<bazhang> it's remaining on topic; it's not "playing things"
<IceBot3000> Fine. I'll raise the issue in offtopic in future
<k1l_> IceBot3000: no. #ubuntu is a technical support channel. users come in there and having technical issues and want to get help.
<IceBot3000> k1l_: I was referring to #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> its not the right place for making rants and discussions about politics or other topics besides technical support since you are taking the other users the chance to get their help
<IceBot3000> Understood
<k1l_> IceBot3000: ok, than i will unmute you. please make sure to read the guidelines and stick to them in future. thanks
<Unit193> knome: Just noticed peyam is still banned, was just in yesterday or the day before.
<bazhang> yesterday
<knome> aha
<k1l_> slow Pici is slow :)
<Pici> to be fair, I waited a moment to see if idoru would catch it.
<ikonia> it was  M4dH4TT3r
<ikonia> trolling again
<Pici> ah
<Pici> I was going to ask why that was a ban
<ikonia> now he's pleased with himself in pm to me for wasting peoples time
<Pici> :|
<ikonia> utter idiot
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu HastaLaMista bad/rude attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-02
<ubotttu> WHY YOU BAN ME!
<ubotttu> I am just messin' around
<ubotttu> I wasn't harming no body.
<Jordan_U> ubotttu: Because #ubuntu is for productive support discussion, not messing around.
<Shmerby> I promise to stop please unban me.
<Shmerby> I am serious I wont ever do it again.
<Jordan_U> Shmerby: Why didn't you stop when asked politely?
<Shmerby> Jodran_U: Because I am young and stupid.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | Shmerby
<ubottu> Shmerby: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> Shmerby: Please read our guidelines carefully. If you agree to follow them then I will lift your ban, but note that next time your ban will not be as easy to lift.
<Jordan_U> Shmerby: We have to keep the channel clear for Ubuntu support, and you being purposely disruptive the moment you realized that your first ban was lifted frankly does not endeer us with a lot of trust that you will behave in the future.
<Shmerby> Alright I wont do it again, I agree
<Jordan_U> Shmerby: Have you read the channel guidelines completely?
<Shmerby> Yes sir.
<Jordan_U> Shmerby: Do you agree to follow them?
<Shmerby> Yes sir.
<Jordan_U> Shmerby: Your ban has been lifted.
<Shmerby> Thank you.
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Shmerby> #ubuntu
<Shmerby> Sorry if thats declared as spam I just wanted a shortcut.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (andrew2)
<genii> @comment 63028 Warned about using derogatory terms, persisted.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> IdleOne: That was my next move.
<ubottu> Shmerby called the ops in #ubuntu (xpistos)
<genii> Warned
<bazhang> <leeyaa> atm we are using ubuntu 6 and we are upgrading to ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bazhang> and wants to keep some 6.06 software with the 14.04
<bazhang> yikes
<ikonia> not going to happen
<bazhang> <IceBot3000> ki7mt: I thought Mark finally swallowed his pride and announced systemd migration? Just hope he can do the same with wayland over mir
<bazhang> I thought he agreed to stop doing that
<TrinTrun> hello bazhang
<k1l> TrinTrun: how can we help you?
<TrinTrun> i was muted in #defocus ._.
<TrinTrun> i needed help from bazhang
<TrinTrun> as he set the quiet
<k1l> well, since that is a channel from the freenode staff please ask in #freenode for help on that
<ikonia> it's #defocus-ops
<ikonia> I think that's the right channel
<IdleOne> you can ask in #defocus-ops
<k1l> or better on that channel
<IdleOne> this channel has nothing to do with #defocus
<TrinTrun> i'm also muted there
<TrinTrun> in #freenode i mean
<IdleOne> send him a message then. We can't help you in any way with any bans/mutes concerning channels outside of the ubuntu name space
<IdleOne> aside from directing you to the correct channel
<TrinTrun> ok
<bazhang> bizarro
<bazhang> that was not even a #defocus ban
<sarnold> milina [~milina@213.140.59.20] joined #ubuntu-devel, spammed an URL, and then parted again
<Pici> sarnold: thanks.  I have a feeling they'll be removed from freenode soon.
<sarnold> Pici: one hopes :)
<sarnold> thanks
<bazhang> doing it network wide
<Pici> yeah
<bazhang> although the *coin channels barely register it
<Pici> I only saw in #freenode
<bazhang> <andrew2> Big egos are play here
<bazhang> issue
<genii> Got removed by me last night from #u then the Idle One banned him shortly after
<genii> Recidivist.
<bazhang> he spent half a day protesting his unfair KLINE in #freenode a day or two ago
<genii> Some people have too much time on their hands.
<bazhang> number of the beast
<genii> Same hostmask as Shmerby
<genii> Pici: ^
<genii> @comment 63046 Shmerby ban evading and being an ass again
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-03
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ThKo said: ubottu: somsip: hateball: Thank you, node is running ;-) Tried with a example.js which returns „Server running“. Life can be so easy ;-)
<rww> pretty good factoid
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> ocean , lamont, lhavelund and Nalioth are on the ops call, yet I'm left off
<Pricey> bazhang: You'd like to be added?
<bazhang> Pricey, I was there and removed on 6/19
<Pricey> bazhang: So you do or don't want to be in it?
<Pricey> (And if you do, do you know why it was removed?)
<bazhang> Pricey, of course I want to be on it, no idea why it was removed
<Pricey> Sorted?
<bazhang> thanks Pricey
<Pricey> No probs.
<bazhang> incoming kline
<io> for
<io> oh I see
<io> Good morning
<bazhang> left off the !o ps call eh?
<bazhang> +me
<io> my bnc is down
<io> this client is not set up as well
<bazhang> I'm back on it now
<io> oh your nick was left off?
<bazhang> cough yes by you cough
<io> that was not intentional
<io> :/
<DJones> Would "/mode +q *21!~*21@*" stop the Ariana21/Anissa21/nick21 posting porn links
<bazhang> ofc not!
<bazhang> they also go with the 18
<io> DJones: for a little while
<DJones> They stopped using 18 and went to 21
<io> should just make it a +b so they don't pm spam
<bazhang> they /amsg it, or near enough
<DJones> Might be worth trying for a while, as io suggested used +b instead of +q then
<bazhang> sure
<DJones> Or even a ban forward into ops to get an idea of whether its affecting any non-trolls
<io> we've done this already. it affected one user who complained and we have not seen a user with a *21 nick do anything but spam porn since.
<io> my guess is the complaint came from the bot owner
<bazhang> good point
<bazhang> then we can see the kline in real time
<DJones> I've just tried a lastlog to see how many it'd affect and doesn't look like any 3rd parties would be affected
<io> none wouldn't
<io> if anybody does complain we can tell them it sucks to be 21 and they need to grow up and change their nick. Nobody on irc cares about their age anyway
<DJones> So /mode +b *21!~*21@*$#ubuntu-ops to limit the issue for a while until the 21 changes to 22
<io> why do we need them to join here and spam?
<DJones> I'd rather it was a straight +b but I also don't want an innocent party to be caught and left in limbo (and maybe not sure where to go to ask) and plus we'd see when the bots get klined
<bazhang> to -unregged? or ##unavailable ?
<DJones> Heh, maybe to #freenode so that they can spam the network channel and earn a faster kline :)
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> Layke called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> eeee called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> swing and a miss!
<bazhang> kerosense is doing that in multiple channels
<bazhang> -s
<bazhang> sadly the other channels allow f-bombs and the like
<DJones> Is unopaste MIA ?
<io> died in a split
<bazhang> I read that as unopasta
<DJones> AlanBell: Ping
<DJones> Are you in a position to restore unopaste to #ubuntu
<io> #ubuntu is +r. feel free to remove it
<k1l> removed +r, while i have a look at it now
<DJones>  whywontmymrsbjme!~sam@118-92-179-17.dsl.dyn.ihug.co.nz
<DJones> Looks like MS4Life etc
<DJones> Yay unopaste is back
<DJones> And gone again
<tsimpson> and back
<tsimpson> and once more...
<tsimpson> I think I managed to figure out the local supybot install it uses
<DJones> Is that unop_ you've just brought in
<tsimpson> no
<DJones> Ah well, thought it might have been a clone of unopaste
<Pici> ugh
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-04
<Pici> ldunn: around?
<ldunn> a bit, what's up?
<Pici> ldunn: was wondering if you could apply an Ubuntu Member cloak to thomi
<ldunn> oh, sure thing *looks*
<Pici> they're in u-irc
<Channel_Service> Hello?
<Channel_Service> I was ban for no reason?
<io> patience
<io> has none
<zetheroo1> I think I am getting spam from a user in the ubuntu-server channel
<zetheroo1> (10:40:46 AM) nanaum: show gratis (solo hooy) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<zetheroo1> popped up in a private chat as soon as I posted something in the channel ..
<k1l> zetheroo1: ok, thanks. we will have a look to confirm
<zetheroo1> k1l: np
<k1l> yep. got that spam too. do we have a -server admin awake?
<ubottu> k1l called the ops in #ubuntu-server (nanaum spaming in pm)
<k1l> zetheroo1: the spammer is removed and banned. thanks for reporting.
<zetheroo1>  k1l: no worries ;)
<kerosene> why am I still banned from -offtopic
<genii> kerosene: I've reviewed the logs and will unban you shortly. In future please remember not to use profanity in there.
<kerosene> no worries
<genii> @comment 63057 Reviewed, ban lifted. Related to 63052
<ubottu> Comment added.
<bazhang> <_Crash_Laptop> bekks, nice, its configured pacman
<bazhang> arch?
<genii> !info pacman
<ubottu> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<genii> Or that.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rwd said: !no, ops-#ubuntu-server is <reply> Help! Channel emergency! infinity, soren, lamont, mathiaz, Pici, Daviey, Tm_T, pmatulis, Corey, IdleOne, ikonia, funkyhat, Myrtti, ocean, genii, phunyguy!
<rwd> oh for christ's sake
<rwd> i hate this bot
<rwd> @whoami
<rww> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<rww> are you kidding me
<rww> nick based authentication? jesus
<rww> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<rwd> @whoami
<rwd> @btlogin
<rww> okay i think i fixed it
<rwd> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<rwd> or not.
<rwd> @IRCLogin login
 * genii sips and stares at ubottu
<rww> there, added hostmask-based access for me. someone else can figure out what's wrong with the bot this time
<rwd> @whoami
<ubottu> rww
<valorie> @whoami
<valorie> hmmm
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-05
<tsimpson> rww: it's not nick based, it's identify-msg bases (which lets you know if the current nick is identified with services)
<tsimpson> though the supybot user database is nick/host based, so it's a manual process to add new nicks
<tsimpson> patch if you have a better idea :)
<IdleOne> why does the bot use nick/host for the user database if it already checks if the user is identified with services to the correct account?
<IdleOne> if that is a silly question please tell me :/
<tsimpson> its users database is based on nick and host, but we also verify that the nick is identified
<tsimpson> instead of using passwords with the bot
<IdleOne> right, I get that. Why not make the user database account based. so that when it checks if the user is identified to the correct account it does need to also check what nick it is using
<IdleOne> does not need*
<tsimpson> IdleOne: because, it's the supybot database and I don't control that
<tsimpson> and because someone will have to write the account checking part
<IdleOne> I nominate rww
<tsimpson> right now it checks that the nick you're using is identified to the account which owns it, and then checks if the nick/host is in the users database
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Energy)
<DJones> popey: Thanks for the quick reaction banning energy
<popey> np
<popey> i dont do much op duties, sorry
<DJones> no worries
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-06
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest45576)
<rww> 05:48:47 < Ben64> rau is a bot, for some reason in a bunch of channels including #ubuntu, and just gives dumb messages to people that type multiple lines
<rww> two lines in #ubuntu, both a decent while ago, but keep an eye out I guess
<rww> they're also in #ubuntu-devel
<rww> tested, kicked
<Ben64> ArchLinux4Lyfe and Arch-Linux-User (same guy, clone) thinks its a great time to trash talk ubuntu and promote arch in #ubuntu
<ubottu> svetlana called the ops in #ubuntu (ArchLinux4Lyfe reading comprehension issues)
<Ben64> eh i guess i should just !ops then
<ubottu> ArchLinux4Lyfe called the ops in #ubuntu (svetlana can't understand the superiority of arch linux)
<ubottu> dasjoe called the ops in #ubuntu-server (turkiss is a spam bot)
<ubottu> RoyK called the ops in #ubuntu-server (turkiss, privmsg spamming)
<bazhang> <microm> apt-get install jenkins installation method results in jenkins plugins list to be incomplete
<bazhang> bot?
<DJones> Could just be a badly phrased question
<DJones> Or non native english speaker
<bazhang> yep, my bad
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-29
<nurfee> lixunero has been on the channel just posting  mindless garbage and asking stupid questions, other nicks used as well
<nurfee> for about 24 hrs now
<bazhang> * [lixunero] (~azamrod@47.59.139.190):
<bazhang> that s the guy we had to give !es to multiple times
<HarrySacks> noooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<HarrySacks> bazhang, nooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Unit193> Heey!  It's HarrySacks!
<HarrySacks> hfsplus
<HarrySacks> i got fired from wal greens because i arrived drunk :(
<Unit193> I know, but that's so silly, I can't tabcomplete.
<bazhang> he's still at it, after ten years
<Unit193> Yep.
<HarrySacks> bazhang, uhh 8 years
<HarrySacks> my ps4 broke :(
<bazhang> 10 now
<HarrySacks> got fired for arriving drunk
<HarrySacks> umm now i didnt hear about irc until 2007
<bazhang> leave and get a new hobby
<HarrySacks> you must have no life ethier
<bazhang> make some use of your remaining time
<HarrySacks> sitting on a computer screen being an op
<HarrySacks> bazhang, oh year your going to die one day too
<HarrySacks> https://youtu.be/ZBOmet_L-Rg?t=6m21s
<bazhang> learn some python, contribute to foss
<chu> HarrySacks: Can I talk to you in query?
<bazhang> avoid emacs at all costs
<HarrySacks> You are going to die, I know you think your going to live forever, but one day you will draw your last breathe
<bazhang> whoops!
<HarrySacks> Now is the time to repent and have mercy
<chu> I know you already have, but I want to try and have a serious conversation with him :/
<bazhang> @random HURD emacs OSX
<ubottu> HURD
<bazhang> oh yeah
<chu> (Or maybe her? But the silliness suggests him)
<Unit193> bazhang: Aha. :D
<bazhang> :)
<FatBastard> first things first wheres your shitter?
<FatBastard> !ops
<chu> Hey man, how can I be of assistance this afternoon?
<FatBastard> chu, what
<chu> What's wrong? Why do you come in here and just be a pain, when you know what's going to happen?
<FatBastard> its called having no life as bazhang would say
<FatBastard> but bazhang is going to burn in hell when he dies unless he repents
<chu> So this is a personal tirade against bazhang?
<FatBastard> nah
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (asdffffff trolling)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (asdffffff trolling)
<k1l> !register > zzarr
<Pici> er.. not sure what ftp has to do with git
<bghfre> linuxero is back after being made to leave after around 24 hours previous random posts....etc
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu lixunero warned again to not just do random posts
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> now its enough
#ubuntu-ops 2015-06-30
<k1l> seems like "his children" were writing again......
<bazhang> he's been doing that for a couple of years now; get banned in the -it chan, rush to ubuntu, etc etc
<k1l> yep
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (italian trolling)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (tomTOMTOMTOMTOM_)
<Pici> k1l_: looks like they are banned there...
<k1l_> hmm
<ubottu> eraggo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<k1l_> i bet popey would like to see matebuntu on it too :)
<Unit193> Noooo, we don't like mate!
<popey> !mate
<popey> stupid bot
<Unit193> Wonderful bot! :---D
<bazhang> <cinco15> heollo mdo i just bunn whit braseo a image  to make it butable
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-01
<FatBastard> Whats up!
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> do you want something ?
<FatBastard> How come we don't even talk no more And you don't even call no more We don't barely keep in touch at all And I don't even feel the same love when we hug no more And I heard it through the grape vine we even beefing now After all the years we been down Ain't no way no how, this bullshit can't be true We family and ain't a damn thing changed, unless it's you
<FatBastard> we used to be like family ubuntu ops
<ikonia> ok, so you're juust doing your  time wasting stuff, lets not bother bye
<teward> we need op intervention in #ubuntu or at least higher overwatch - there's someone being rude and generally negative in the channel, and it may need moderation
<teward> thanks Pici
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu PSGroup14 <PSGroup14> I am running on EL7 <PSGroup14> enterprise linux 7
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-02
<ubottu> In ubottu, histo said: rfkill is <reply> A command line tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. To show if your card is locked 'rfkill list'
<knome> !btlogin
<knome> @btlogin
<PhoenixSTF> hello, I am banned from #xubuntu I really dont know why.
<knome> PhoenixSTF, i'm just checking the bantracker, just a moment
<PhoenixSTF> knome: ty :)
<knome> drc, if you don't have any bans to resolve or other business, please leave the channel as we have a non-idle policy here (see topic)
<knome> PhoenixSTF, i can't see any obvious reason... is it possible that your ip has changed lately?
<PhoenixSTF> I jump from my home to the office quite ofeten
<PhoenixSTF> *often
<PhoenixSTF> so yes the ip might change quite a lot if the ISP renews the ip (usually every 3 days) i might have been on 3 different ip's in less then 24 hours
<knome> let's see...
<PhoenixSTF> i dont talk much on xubuntu unless the cat went over my kb XD
<knome> PhoenixSTF, can you join now?
<PhoenixSTF> knome: yes
<PhoenixSTF> ty very muhc
<knome> great!
<PhoenixSTF> sorry for the trouble
<knome> no problem; you just happened to get under a not-so-specific ban
<PhoenixSTF> hmmmm
<knome> sorry for the inconvenience :)
<PhoenixSTF> np, thanks for the quick help ;)
<PhoenixSTF> leaving now
<Pici> *!*@128.69.83.177/8 is ridiculously wide.
<knome> yeah i acknowledge that now
<Pici> ;)
<Pici> sorry, computer was lagging out, would have said it earlier
<knome> that's fine
<knome> anyway, off for grocery shopping ->
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (ilbelkyr)
<iIbeIkyr> unban me right now
<Pici> No.
<EriC^^> turfus is spamming in pm
<EriC^^> in #ubuntu
<linuxero> hello
<linuxero> ee
<linuxero> people
<OerHeks> Hi, i notices from an other user, and now mysef, turfes is spamming in #ubuntu > [21:46:31] <turfes> en pelootasxdd --> http://cam09773...
<Unit193> ^ Would be talking about PM spam.
<OerHeks> Sorry, PM spam indeed. thank you .
<Unit193> Sure.  He's gone.
<OerHeks> Oke, me parting, see you!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-03
<ubottu> samfreenode called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<bazhang> <linuxuz3r> how do i install libc
<bazhang> caerfully?
<bazhang> and care
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-04
<ubottu> brmph called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-05
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat called the ops in #ubuntu (hackteck)
<ubuntu157> anyone watching the channel?
<ubottu> utfans05_ called the ops in #ubuntu (hackteck)
<ubottu> whallz called the ops in #ubuntu (hackteck)
<ikonia> we really need to do something better with the links the !theme factoid and the !nvidia factoids point at
<ikonia> I wonder if we can do something better with the ubuntu-docs team
<ubuntu090> I stopped once I saw a warning
<bazhang> and just removed
<ubuntu090> no problem, should I just go back, I recognoze why.
<bazhang> of course, just dont respond to jusic, we can handle him
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, xubuntu00w said: ubottu :i have followed yr advise. this is print out from terminal
<bazhang> <reds> 好的，谢谢Djones
<bazhang> haode, = ok
<ubottu> EriC^ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<valorie> ops in #ubuntu-women please -- I'm currently having a screen problem
<valorie> but clitcommander is in there
<valorie> meanwhile I need to log out I think
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-04
<bazhang> the user linux sure is sparse on details
<k1l> @comment 72224
<ubottu> Apr 22 2016 07:19 Jordan_U: **MARK** - Posted random youtube link without any explanation.
<k1l> i see a pattern for that shellprovider
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-05
<WhiteNight> Hello All. I am not able to connect to freenode and the Ubuntu channel via some of the IPs that my Private VPN provider provides. Is there a solution, thanks?
<dax> do you have an example IP address?
<WhiteNight> ya sure, 1 sec
<WhiteNight> in fact, allow me a few mins, I will paste all IPs my VPN gives me based on which country/location I connect via
<dax> (i'm multitasking right now, but if no-one else shows up i can take a look)
<dax> actually, prereq question i forgot to ask. Do you get "cannot join #ubuntu, you are banned (+b)", or "disconnected from server" / "killed" / "k-lined" etc.
<WhiteNight> it just doesnt connect at all
<dax> no error message at all?
<WhiteNight> Ummm, let me give you 2 things
<WhiteNight> 1) List of IPs = http://paste.ubuntu.com/18491969/
<WhiteNight> I will disconnect, reconnect via VPN, get a screenshot, come back and share
<WhiteNight> brb
<dax> huh, PIA should be fairly well-supported
<dax> doesn't sound like channel ban, but /me checks
<dax> @btlogin
<WhiteNight> Hi dax .. here is error screenshot from VPN
<WhiteNight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18492197/
<dax> can you put it on imgur or something? ubuntu's pastebin probably isn't the best place for images :P
<WhiteNight> Ouch, how do I send a picture to pastebin?
<WhiteNight> yeah sure, hold on
<Unit193> Just base64 it.. :P
 * dax hits Unit193 with a hammer
<WhiteNight> lol @ Unit193
<dax> (not seeing any PIA IP addresses in #ubuntu's banlist btw, so this is gonna end up being an issue on freenode's or PIA's end, but we may as well help figure out which)
<WhiteNight> Thanks Dax. brb
<WhiteNight> dax, here is the error screenshot for you
<WhiteNight> http://imgur.com/7E7vu55
<WhiteNight> brb, dinner time :)
<WhiteNight> tx for all the help in advance
<dax> oh, it's saslified. one sec
<dax> (unless someone else has Hexchat SASL instructions handy)
<dax> WhiteNight: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<dax> nvm found it
<dax> WhiteNight: specifically on list item (2), I think Ubuntu's Hexchat calls it "ubuntu servers" or something
<WhiteNight> ok, tx, will brb post dinner n dig bro
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> andybrine: what happens if you /join #ubuntu ?
<andybrine> Im not able to join that at the moment, see my pm
 * popey is looking up the ban, one moment
<andybrine> Can anyone assist. The volume of my speakers is full as well as my computer volume but it is incredibly quiet
<popey> So it looks like you were removed from the channel because you were asking support questions about topics we don't cover, after being told we don't support them?
<popey> then proceeded to privately message abuse to people?
<popey> That's not really the kind of thing we like to promote in our channels.
<andybrine> There were a few people providing me support but one of the admins kept pushing me away.I was just asking assistance on where to go and I was blocked
<popey> Can you see how our channel would become difficult to use if everyone used it as a central point for finding support with non-ubuntu things?
<andybrine> I sent those messages as I am constantly hastled by the admin in questiion.
<andybrine> It was actually a ubuntu question
<popey> constantly?
<andybrine> Yea, he has done this all the time
<andybrine> anyway, im not going to defend myself. All I wanted was support
<popey> He's an active op, with a good memory for people who repeatedly ask for things we don't support, for sure.
<andybrine> that is what the community wis for
<popey> ok, well if you don't want to resolve the ban, then I can recommend askubuntu.com for support.
<andybrine> I would just like some support on some issues im having. If you look back at the conversation, you can clearly see that there were others helping me at that moment
<andybrine> at least pointing me in the right direction
<popey> But if everyone comes in asking random non-ubuntu questions, the channel becomes useless for people who actually want to use it for ubuntu support.
<popey> There are other channels for android support
<popey> it's not our fault if those channels aren't staffed
<popey> there's also #ubuntu-offtopic for non-ubuntu-support stuff
<popey> as an alternative within the ubuntu namespace
<andybrine> it was actually initially a ubuntu question that I couldnt get resolved. Then I asked where I could get support
<andybrine> I wanted to run the emulator for android in ubuntu.
<andybrine> And I was not able to do that
<popey> Yes, just looking at the logs there seems to have been some grey area there.
<andybrine> Yes, for sure. Its not the first time that this specific admin has been rude and dismissive. When all I am looking to do is get a bug or issue fixed.
<popey> I don't know the full history here, so I'm a little uncomfortable lifting the ban right now, until I can speak to ikonia
<andybrine> No problem. I just thought the ubuntu irc was a place for community and support of that I recieved from some helpful people. It is just ironic that you have an admin that is incredibly disrespectful to people in the community and irc channel. Surely the ban should be on the other foot :/
<k1l_> andybrine: stop
<andybrine> I guess at the moment I am incredibly confused
<k1l_> andybrine: stop blaming others for your actions. what about we start with you acting against the guidelines on purpose. and if other users or admins ask you to stop you start with harrassment even in pm?
<andybrine> ahh and the irony continues lol :)
<k1l_> andybrine: thing is: we cant allow non-ubuntu support in #ubuntu since its a very big channel and if everyone comes in there just to get their non ubuntu issues solved quickly, then its no use for ubuntu support anymore.
<k1l_> can you agree on that?
<andybrine> Think you need to look at your disrespectful admin. I was just a little annoyed that I was baned for not reason
<andybrine> As I mentioned, it was actually a ubuntu problem that I was facing
<andybrine> and had some great support from others trying to assist me
<andybrine> which I am incredibly grateful for :)
<k1l_> and now making fun of ops or even blame the ops that they asked and made you stick to the guidelines just makes you shine a in a bad light. since community is a two way street.
<k1l_> so with the behaviour you showed just today i am not comfortable to release the ban, since you show no intention to follow the guidelines in future. you are just justifying your actions and blame all others. this makes it look like you will do this again. which we cant tolerate.
<andybrine> its was about providing support that other gave me. I was actually trying to get support on a ubuntu issue. This particular admin is like this all the time. Very disrespectful. Literally Everyone else was amazing and very helpful :)
<k1l_> i am quoting for the logs: 2016-06-10T13:01:20 <andybrine> bear with me ikonia I have tried the android irc channels and they are not active. It was just a passing question with the hope someone may have some experience
<k1l_> so you said yourself: i didnt get an answer in the appropriate channel so i ask for non-ubuntu support in #ubuntu on purpose
<k1l_> so stop telling the lie, that you did nothing wrong, when you said it yourself already back then.
<andybrine> this was in the mix of many questions where others were just pointing me in the right direction. I actually pmed someone who was assisting me to take it away from the channel
<k1l_> !guidelines | andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> please have a read of the guidelines to make sure we are on the same basis to discuss the issues of #ubuntu in here.
<andybrine> save it. I asked a was trying to resolve a ubuntu issue for quite a while and then asked where I could go to get the assistance I required
<andybrine> peace, I think that is what is needed
<andybrine> So PEACE! Over and Out!
<k1l_> ok, if you cant even acknowledge to stick with the guidelines and not misuse #ubuntu for non-ubuntu support because the other channel is not active, i cant release the ban.
<k1l_> asking for non ubuntu support in #ubuntu is unfair to the ubuntu community who needs #ubuntu to solve their ubuntu issues.
<andybrine> hahaha, as I stated many times it was initially a ubuntu issue that I was trying to resolve. Then all I wanted was to be pointed in the right direction to get it resolved. I do think that is ok for me to ask that since it was a ubutnu issue I was trying to fix. I actually never wanted support for non-ubuntu issues. I know it was not the place for it. My issue is with the manner at which I was treated and have been
<andybrine>  on an ongoing basis from this admin. It happens on an ongoing basis. Save adding me back into the community but at least look at the disrespect he gives others in the group.
<andybrine> Double standards is the problem
<bazhang> andybrine, it won't help your case for blaming an op
<bazhang> andybrine, a simple acknowledgment of fault, affirm wont repeat using #ubuntu for no ubuntu stuff, and quick resolution
<k1l_> andybrine: if you are concerned about the behaviour of an op you are free to contact the IRCC (like mentioned in the guidelines).
<andybrine> sadly I can see that bazhang. Its just a shame when it is a great community and it just takes one person to spoil it.Its even more of a shame that it is an op.
<k1l_> andybrine: but you are just busy pointing out others reactions while they were just reactions to your actions. for that actions you were banned. any you failes to make it look like this actions wont happen again, so far.
<k1l_> *sigh*
<andybrine> Sadly I know the intentions behind the actions and that was not it. I admit I asked a non-ubuntu question. but this was after I wanted able to resolve the ubuntu issue I was having :)
<bazhang> andybrine, you wont respect/follow the guidelines, and insist on blaiming an op for YOUR behavior, thats no way to get a ban lifted
<andybrine> skrew the ban lol. Im just in amazement at the irony (yawn)
<bazhang> andybrine, ok . please exit the channel
<andybrine> feel free to boot me lol :P (Actually I have to get some work done)
<k1l_> andybrine: anything to add? if not please leave this channel (as told before)
<k1l_> keithzg: anything we can do for you?
<Dinosaurio> k1l_: Hey, I'm sorry, just having a bad day
<k1l_> Dinosaurio: you have been warned, kicked and banned very often before. stay out of #ubuntu if you cant follow the guidelines
<Dinosaurio> I haven't
<Dinosaurio> anyway, could we stop all this talk and get down to the nitty-gritty? Remove my quiet, sir
<hggdh> @comment 73021 started in #u-br; just wasting time.
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l_> @comment 66230
<ubottu> Feb 16 2015 13:45 ikonia: dinosaurio!~asdf@unaffiliated/dinosaurio
<k1l_> Dinosaurio: stop trolling. you are a known troll.
<Dinosaurio> 'known'?
<Dinosaurio> I'm not Jesse James, man
<k1l_> stop playing dumb.
<k1l_> a user with 9 bantracker entries with his freenode account should not try to make it look like it was just an accident once.
<dax> and quite apart from the history, that sort of language is not acceptable in #ubuntu from anyone
<Dinosaurio> what about this? '22:44 <+k1l_> stop playing dumb.' I want to leave proof of your insults and malpractice as operator
<dax> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Dinosaurio> ban yourself right now
<Dinosaurio> For God sake, man, do you really count how many times you get someone banned?
<dax> no, there's a bot that does it for us
<Dinosaurio> Am I the dumb?
<k1l_> come back the day you are willing not to troll and finally willing to follow the guidelines.
<dax> anything else we can help you with today, since clearly your ban's not going away at this time?
<Dinosaurio> Good luck finding my other account cloaked
<Dinosaurio> Let's hope your 'bot' does it for you
<dax> if it behaves, i'm not sure why you think we'd care
<dax> if not, it'll go too
<Dinosaurio> that's good
<Dinosaurio> I have a last question
<Dinosaurio> Do you have friends?
<dax> yup
<Dinosaurio> I mean real friends
<Dinosaurio> not fat faggots
<elky> i'm his wife, i can assure you he has friends.
<hggdh> what is going on today? A special pollen in the air?
<k1l_> in here its last week in school before the summerbreak. so the kids get already bored
<dax> it's been summer break for a month here, i guess that means the trolls are Europe's fault then :D
<an3k> Hello. How can I check on which harddrive the linux disk cache is written to and how can I change it?
<an3k> a pff
<hggdh> an3k: better ask on #ubuntu. This is not a support channel.
<an3k> Guess which channel I "joined" :)
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> so you were probably forwarded
<an3k> Yeah, looks like a perm-ban
<hggdh> let me check
<hggdh> yes, I see it, on Jan 7th you got ban-forwarded to -ops.
<hggdh> an3k: so, do you want to discuss why you were banned?
<an3k> I know why I was banned and I already tried to talk to the op twice. Second time I asked if I could talk about this issue to someone else so that person could be the "negotiator" but that made every op involved just angry
<hggdh> well, you are chatting with me now
<an3k> Yes :) Well, I know I crossed the line and I'm sorry about that. And no, I do not start talking about "he should have behaved different too" because I already noticed that doesn't help at all.
<hggdh> indeed it does not help
<hggdh> so
<hggdh> did you read the guidelines? Do you need a pointer to them?
<an3k> Yes, I did and know them, thanks.
<hggdh> will you behave? Please note that a new ban will be much more difficult to revert.
<an3k> Yes. I'll only ask politely for help and do nothing else like helping others (because that's how the ban happened)
<hggdh> an3k: this is your option, and your take. Mind you, I personally find the second part a bit snarky.
<an3k> Well, I would love to help others but since exactly that caused the whole thing I prefer not to do so anymore :(
<hggdh> I am pointing this out only because this type of statement has a very good chance of been either mis-interpreted (if you did not mean it) or correcty interpreted (if you *did* mean it.
<an3k> It's not meant offensive or snarky in any way. Sorry if it sounded so.
<hggdh> OK
<hggdh> I will take out the ban, then
<an3k> Thank you.
<hggdh> an3k: please see if you can get into #ubuntu now
<an3k> Nope, still banned
<hggdh> oh, used the wrong id
<an3k> Looks like someone else can be happy now ;)
<hggdh> an3k: please try again
<an3k> now it works
<an3k> Thank you again.
<hggdh> OK. Now please part this channel, and enjoy the world.
<hggdh> you are welcome
<elky> well no you got the right id twice :P
<hggdh> which is something, I guess
<phunyguy> hi
<phunyguy> elky: already jumping on and off the couch with ease.  This is not good.
<elky> phunyguy: lol
<dax> ours has claimed the couch as his bed
<dax> other cat has been relegated to our bed
<elky> phunyguy: apparently dax's parents cat was dancing on curtain rods at some ridiculously young age or something
<phunyguy> oh no
<phunyguy> 😞
<phunyguy> he chews cords too 😞
<dax> so you know those windows that have semi-circle windows above them?
<elky> teething
<phunyguy> supposed to keep hiim away from our other cats but he doesn't need to be locked up all day every day...
<dax> we used to have one of those in our old house. she somehow got up there when she was a kitten
<phunyguy> lol
<dax> i assume by scaling the curtains
<phunyguy> Jeeves: put up my finest curtains... I'd like to go climbing.
<phunyguy> http://i.imgur.com/HH39RfX.jpg
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-06
<bazhang> <Guest56283> I need a mouse server on ubuntu
<Myrtti> the hell is a mouse server
<bazhang> install xubuntu!
<k1l> i remember some asking that yesterday but could not give a reason for that.
<bazhang> oh gawd 'fam'
<k1l> it is the gender neutral "bro"?
<bazhang> it's a signifier for a troll crew here on freenode
<Pici> k...
<Pici> funkyHat1,2,_ is there something that we can help you with ;P
<phunyguy> elky: dax: lol... I just realized that I'm an idiot.  Those messages from last night were meant for -offtopic.  Doh.
<funkyHat> aw man
<funkyHat> I thought this thing had stopped happening
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-07
<bazhang> <B0R3D> hi, is it possible install virtualbox on my vps under KVM ?
<bazhang> vmcpetion!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-08
<bazhang> <lighting> its a channel called #paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> thas a new one to me
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-09
<tgm4883> Any in here help in #snappy ?
<ikonia> what's up ?
<tgm4883>  <Guest_84734> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<tgm4883> spamming stuff like that
<Unit193> Oh gosh that guy.
<dax> staff pinged
<Unit193> Danke, dax.  Was just about to. :P
<ikonia> should look at the access list on that,
<tgm4883> thanks
<dax> i can ping popey on telegram if you think it's that important i guess
<Unit193> ikonia: It's a phone thing, we always just ping popey on that right? ;)
<tgm4883> he's gone now
<dax> k-lined?
<tgm4883> ⇐ Guest_84734 quit (779f6483@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.119.159.100.131) Disconnected by services
<dax> nice
<tgm4883> looks like freenode staff joined right before that
<tgm4883> anyway, thanks for the assist
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-10
<ikonia> DJones: he was doing it the other days as Allah432 or something like that
<DJones> Cheers, not been that aware for the last few days, so hadn'tspotted it
<ikonia> there is an entry in BT for Allah and he's done it as another user
<ikonia> I can dig out the entries if it's needed
<DJones> Not for me, no point, I'm having blackout/memory issues, so no point, if I don't see something there and then, its gone at the moment
<k1l> that troll might come back
<k1l> orel920 (75dd5a07@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.117.221.90.7)  there he is
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-05
<webpigeon> is there anyone around?
<elky> it's easier to just wait this one out sadly
<elky> he gets bored quick
<webpigeon> they appear to have gone now
<seednode> join #ubuntu-ops-team
<seednode> ... I think my / key is broken
<bazhang> seednode, need some assistance?
<seednode> No, I'm just apparently not on my typing game tonight :(
<bazhang> katoolin sounds like the mac themed ubuntu that you never come back from, or automatix
<ikonia> it's sort of automatix to make ubuntu have kali tools
<ikonia> it's really sloppy on the deps it pulls in
<ikonia> and it doesn't respond to kali changes timely
<bazhang> adds the kali 'tools'
<bazhang> what tools does it contain the ubunt u repos do not
<ikonia> it's some of the bleeding edge stuff around metaploit and stuff like that
<ikonia> the problem is it also points at some of the kali repos which have some core conflicts too
<ikonia> (against ubuntu)
<bazhang> and suddenly huge problems
<ikonia> and as kali make changes at a bigger impact but slower pace, and ubuntu is releasing every X months, it's not really maintained/planned properly
<ikonia> it's broken quite a few peoples machines
<bazhang> I see no recovery from that
<ikonia> it's mostly around deps
<bazhang> it's the want to be a cracker but cannot be bothered to get the so-called cracker distro
<ikonia> most of the tools he'd want (I'd bet) are in the ubuntu repos just not the bleeding edge versions that kali ship
<bazhang> so numbers chasing as well
<ikonia> that seems to be the common reason to use the scripts as they want the "same as kali" rather than "the tools to do the job"
<bazhang> he seems to very insistent on blaming ubuntu and not remaining on topic
<ikonia> it's understanable, windows exe, install it, doesn't work / don't like it, remove it
<ikonia> it's a totally different mind set
<ikonia> normally a windows exe wouldn't touch the system files and doesn't pull in dependencies like a deb package does with different repos
<ikonia> it's annoying that he won't listen that it's a different way of working
<ikonia> but you can see how someone who is used to windows would be shocked how an ubuntu exe (from his point of view) broke his system
<bazhang> I really have little sympathy after he has been told at least a dozen times 'not supported'
<ikonia> no, I don't disagree
<bazhang> he knows what needs to take place, there is no sort of 'hail mary ' last second stick save on this one
<ikonia> he's gone from calling ubuntu, to "love ubuntu" in 90 seconds
<bazhang> 3rd party ubuntu support overf the phone
<bazhang> and he answers 'who knows'
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-08
<Phanes> helloi
<Phanes> can you please reign in your operator
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> I opened a PM with you, but here is better
<Phanes> your behaviour just now was bizarrely inappropriate for such a politely phrased question
<Phanes> can you please chill out
<bazhang> Phanes, you were asked repeatedly to stay on topic, just kept posting that
<Phanes> i was not asked repeatedly
<bazhang> Phanes, then you missed it
<Phanes> however i do recall the last time i was in this channel you misrepresented the interaction then as well (i use a bouncer that logs)
<bazhang> Phanes, it's not a matter of logs, the channel is publically logged
<Phanes> here is the interaction in its entirety in proper context: http://paste.silogroup.org/amuqirepiw.swift
<Phanes> right its a matter of maintaining reporting integrity when discussing interpersonal issues that you clearly have and have had for months
<bazhang> !1984 > Phanes
<ubottu> Phanes, please see my private message
<Phanes> simply pointing out that the logs are public while misrepresenting their contents is not appropriate
<bazhang> Phanes, any political campaign as such you mention is oh so very clearly offtopic for a support channel such as #ubuntu
<Phanes> out of the way the now two established facts that (1) i was not asked repeatedly and (2) the ban was both immediate and inappropriate and in response to polite approach on a question for where it would be on topic, I am asking that you release it and in the future warn first
<bazhang> Phanes, after your initial post, multiple support members indicated that you were offtopic, and you just kept posting, even at greater length
<Phanes> that is a lie
<Phanes> please see the logs
<Phanes> sorry i dont know why you're doing this
<bazhang> Phanes, multiple requests is warnings to get back on topic
<Phanes> i made two statements, both politely, and both were a question about where i should ask
<Phanes> do you deny this?
<bazhang> Phanes, after the first you were told by multiple folks to stay ontopic, warned repeatedly, besides the fact that you know full well that is so completely offtopic for a Linux OS support channel
<Phanes> i am going to paste the timestamped comments because that's not what happened
<Phanes> this was my first question:
<Phanes> <Phanes> not sure if this is the right place, direct to proper place if so; is canonical participating in BDS?
<Phanes> one replier said:
<Phanes> <KDDLB> I don't think this is the appropiate place to ask about that
<Phanes> yours was:
<Phanes> <bazhang> Phanes, how is that remotely topical here
<Phanes> someone said: <oerheks> oh, no politics. i was thinking of ubuntuBSD, a dead project
<Phanes> you said: <bazhang> lets get back to support and skip the offtopic chatter here please
<Phanes> and i said: <Phanes> it is not antisemetic it is actually a very moral campaign against genocidal apartheid and is highly relevant in tech culture due to the number of entities with interactions with that government.  if it's off-topic that's fine, i would like to know the proper place to ask canonical about it
<Phanes> and then you immediately opped up and set a quiet
<Phanes> my statement was actually in direct reply to: <KDDLB> Germany recently declared the BDS movement anti-Semitic
<Phanes> in any case, i was very polite, not repetitively being warned as you represented it, and did not repeatedly follow up
<Phanes> and this is documented clearly in my timestamped logs as well as your channel's public logs
<Phanes> that point made, i would like to see your elaboration on why you are representing it that way instead of how it happened
<Phanes> and to add context here, I will need a moment to find the logs from the last time we had an interaction like this in ##linux-ops where you were admonished for engaging in similar misrepresentations
<Phanes> While I'm doing that, do you have anything to say?
<hggdh> Phanes: you *know* #ubuntu is a support channel. You *know* politics, sex, football preferences, are *not* on topic
<Phanes> Do you know what month that was?  Was that in January?
<Phanes> hggdh, again i apologize, i was more asking where to ask than asking
<Phanes> i think the trigger was a little loose there given the nature of how the request was made
<Phanes> it is a delicate topic anyway i should have known better and will not bring it up again in channel.  i probably can google around for a mailing list that might have thoughts on it.
<Phanes> Is everybody cool now here?
<Phanes> * #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel
<bazhang> Phanes, you are unquieted
<Phanes> thanks.  i hope you feel better soon.
<bazhang> ?
<elky> bazhang_: hi
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-09
<bazhang> elky, hi
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-02
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (sjvxiid71 known troll)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-03
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (subham known troll)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-04
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (mystic, cluelessperson)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-05
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest57880 does not understand offtopic)
<ubottu> In ubottu, hfp said: !manual is The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, blue1 said: ubottu: mythbuntu is dead, jim
<genii> heh
<Unit193> MythTV isn't!
<Unit193> Edubuntu is dead, long live Debian Edu!
<wxl> as a distro, almost dead
<Unit193> I'd bet the software a bit too, Kodi seems to be the huge one.
<valorie> kde edu is very much alive and growing
<valorie> Gcompris alone has 3 or 4 GSoC students working on it this year
<Unit193> I accidentally contributed to Debian Edu, if that counts.  It's very much alive too.
<valorie> michael hall's project was so cool, based on ubuntu -- I guess a fork? for his son
<valorie> I put it on a really old laptop down low for the kids at some family party
<Unit193> Perhaps more an "unofficial flavor"?
<valorie> they *loved* it
<valorie> even the ones over the target age
<valorie> can't recall the name
<valorie> I guess his son aged out of that and he lost the time to keep it up
<Unit193> I've done some fruity stuff like that too, mainly because secretly I'm a nutjob.  I didn't know mhall did an Edubuntu type thing.
<valorie> and possibly the interest
<valorie> it was for like.... 4-8 year olds
<Unit193> Perhaps also "Does anyone use this?" aspect to dropping it too.
<valorie> he knew that there were users, but I think hosting costs were an issue
<Unit193> Ah.
<valorie> I hope he contributed the code somewhere or popped it on github or so
<valorie> because it was very cool
<valorie> basically cartoon characters led the kids into various activities
<valorie> so it was "turn on the laptop and let the kids do everything else"
<valorie> no connectivity so nothing to worry about there
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-06
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RV535ZTqNy/
<leftyfb> can we please remove this person for good?
<leftyfb> Can we just remove Bugzie whenever it's obvious he's back?
<leftyfb> * Marvel (~marvel@2a03:b000:a00::56) has joined #ubuntu
<leftyfb> <Marvel> I need to be quiet from the room
<leftyfb> genii: there's no reasoning with him
<leftyfb> genii: this goes a bit beyond rules. They also spend time "helping" people. This only adds confusion, frustration and sometimes damage to people's installs.
<leftyfb> I and others have mentioned this here in this chat and elsewhere multiple times
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-02
<Sveta> <blackflow> is being a bit unhelpful in #ubuntu, I think
<Sveta> I already told him about this in #ubuntu-discuss, but he continues to distract a helpee from useful questions
<Sveta> it resolved with time, at least not ongoing now
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, Oderus said: ubottu makes an interesting post, but it is 6 years old
<valorie> heh
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-04
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !cosmic is <reply> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until 2019-07-18.  Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes - see also !eol !lts !19.04
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-06
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Darfadz365 bad news)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Darfadz365 ban this guy please)
<dax> @comment 79491 incendiary political comments despite multiple requests to stop, 7d
<ubottu> Comment added. 79491 will be removed after 1 week.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-07
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (Anastasius)
#ubuntu-ops 2020-06-30
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-02
<HackerII> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-04
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, tomreyn said: !mtrr Memory Type Range Registers is a way for mainboard firmware to tell the operating system how to cache which ranges of physical memory. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value": http://web.archive.org/web/20190904223631/http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, tomreyn said: !mtrr is Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) is a way for a CPU to inform the operating system which ranges of physical memory should be cached by it, and how. If your log says "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value": http://web.archive.org/web/20190904223631/http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<tomreyn> ^ better
<hggdh> tomreyn: done
<tomreyn> thank you!
